# Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Mai 2014)

*Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

					In Russland ist Die Sims 4 ab 18 Jahren freigegeben. Begründet wird das damit, dass die Lebenssimulation mit dem russischen Gesetz 436 kollidiert, welches "Propaganda von nicht-traditionellen sexuellen Beziehungen gegenüber Minderjährigen" verbietet.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*


----------



## Ich 15 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Es ist schon erstaunlich wie der Diktator Putin Russland zurück ins letzte Jahrtausend treibt.


----------



## Multithread (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Mich wundert ja das sich das Rusische Volk das gefallen lässt.
Irgendwann ist der Punkt da, wo es auch in Russland zu ner Revolution kommen wird.


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Kann man da auch als Conchita Wurst spielen?


----------



## alm0st (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Das sich keiner drüber aufregt zeigt doch gerade dass vorallem das russische Volk solche "Maßnahmen" akzeptiert. Solche Proteste wie von Pussy Riot und Co. spieglen doch in Wirklichkeit nur Randgruppen dar - die Mitte der Gesellschaft denkt halt anders. Zumindest scheint es den meisten schlicht und einfach egal zu sein.


----------



## Locuza (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Multithread schrieb:


> Mich wundert ja das sich das Rusische Volk das gefallen lässt.
> Irgendwann ist der Punkt da, wo es auch in Russland zu ner Revolution kommen wird.


 Ich denke nicht das ein Großteil der russischen Bevölkerung da etwas auszusetzen hat. 
Anti-Homo-Haltungen sind jedenfalls in Russland definitiv keine Gründe für eine Revolution von Seiten der Bevölkerung.


----------



## Lexx (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Kann man da auch als Conchita Wurst spielen?


 
Hast du kein eigenes Pimperl?


----------



## Iconoclast (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Vollkommen richtig! Wo kämen wir denn hin, wenn jeder seine Sexualität frei ausleben kann?...


----------



## Bunny_Joe (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Ich denke, dass der größte Teil der russischen Bevölkerung damit wohl einverstanden ist. 
Liegt einerseits an der konservativen Lebensweise vieler Menschen dort, jedoch hat auch die Kirche dort großen Einfluss.

Ich dulde natürlich auch keine Gewalt und Ausgrenzung gegenüber Schwulen, aber wie wir hier in Deutschland sie akzeptieren, so müssen wir wohl auch die Lebensweise der Russen akzeptieren.


----------



## Locuza (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Ich denke wo sich Intoleranz wirklich durchsetzen sollte ist bei ... Intoleranz 
Ich halte es nicht für erstrebenswert die Haltung der russischen Bevölkerung und der Regierung in dem Umfang (Anti-Homo-Haltung) zu akzeptieren.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Locuza schrieb:


> Ich denke wo sich Intoleranz wirklich durchsetzen sollte ist bei ... Intoleranz
> Ich halte es nicht für erstrebenswert die Haltung der russischen Bevölkerung und der Regierung in dem Umfang (Anti-Homo-Haltung) zu akzeptieren.


 
Und was willste machen, dort einmarschieren und sie dort über das Leben belehren? Ist klar, dass deren Haltung nicht gerade toll ist, aber das ist nur unsere Sicht. Sie sehen es halt anders. Und ja, gegen die Gewalttaten muss vorgegangen werden und auch viel Aufklärung betrieben werden, aber im Endeffekt darf jeder das denken was er will.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Ich dulde natürlich auch keine Gewalt und Ausgrenzung gegenüber Schwulen, aber wie wir hier in Deutschland sie akzeptieren, so müssen wir wohl auch die Lebensweise der Russen akzeptieren.


 
Warum sollte man etwas akzeptieren, was mich in meinem Leben einschränkt? Zum glück gibt es die Passage in unserem Grundgesetzt, dass die Würde des Menschen unantastbar machen solle. Jedoch halten sich viele da nicht dran, besonders wenn es ihr Weltbild erschüttert. Hassen ist einfach, versuchen zu verstehen und Empathie zu entwickeln Arbeit.

Denken ist das eine aber gezielt Homosexuelle zu ködern und dann auf offener Straße zu verprügeln ist was anderes. Zudem werden die Straftäter auch nicht wirklich verfolgt und müssen mit keiner Strafe rechnen, die können sich ja immer auf das Gesetz berufen.


----------



## Locuza (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Hitler meinte Juden müssen ausradiert werden. 
Gut, seine Haltung war nicht gerade toll, aber nur aus unserer Sicht. 
Er sah es halt anders. 

Apfel mit Birne, aber wo zieht man die Grenze? 
Ich ziehe die Grenze wo eine Minderheit in ihrer Lebensqualität beeinträchtigt wird und als nicht normal empfunden wird.


----------



## fear.de (12. Mai 2014)

In dem Punkt bin ich gerne "Intolerant" und freu mich über jegliche Beleidigungen deswegen, ändert aber nichts dran das ich daran nichts gut heißen kann.

Ich finds einfach nur wiederlich und das ist meine Meinung, mir Wurscht was andere dann von mir denken.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Ach Gott ey das meinte ich doch nicht!


----------



## Locuza (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Ach Gott ey das meinte ich doch nicht!


 Du kannst gerne erörtern und ich stimme zu, vor allem da ich ja selber mehr Toleranz fordere, dass man Ansichten anderer Gesellschaften akzeptieren sollte, aber eben nur bis zu dem Punkt an dem es keine destruktive Ansicht ist.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



fear.de schrieb:


> In dem Punkt bin ich gerne "Intolerant" und freu mich über jegliche Beleidigungen deswegen, ändert aber nichts dran das ich daran nichts gut heißen kann.
> 
> Ich finds einfach nur wiederlich und das ist meine Meinung, mir Wurscht was andere dann von mir denken.



WTF? Eine Neigung, die man nicht beeinflussen kann, abzulehnen und gleichzeitig den Menschen damit abzuwerten und sich selbst eine Stufe höher zu stellen, das ist widerlich.
Einen Menschen nur auf seine sexuelle Neigung zu reduzieren ist engstirnig.
Indirekt gut heißen, dass am besten alle "andersgearteten Menschen", als man selbst offensichtlich, strafverfolg werden, das ist asozial!
Was würdest du tun, wenn dein Kind homosexuell oder transsexuell ist? Es verstoßen, nicht mehr lieben oder wie in einigen islamischen Ländern einfach auf der Straße abknallen?

Ich muss aufhören zu schrieben, sonst komm ich heute nicht mehr runter.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Locuza schrieb:


> Du kannst gerne erörtern und ich stimme zu, vor allem da ich ja selber mehr Toleranz fordere, dass man Ansichten anderer Gesellschaften akzeptieren sollte, aber eben nur bis zu dem Punkt an dem es keine destruktive Ansicht ist.


 
Na gut mal ein fiktives Beispiel:

Opa Ivan Ivanov Ivanovich (russ. Pendant zu Max Mustermann) ist in der Sovjetunion geboren. Sagen wird mal in den 40ern oder 50ern. Er wuchs dort auf, ging zur Armee. Eltern waren sehr konservativ, so wie die meisten zu der Zeit und heute immer noch ein großer Teil. Er ist mit den traditionellen Ansichten einer Familie aufgewachsen, etwas anderes kam nicht in Frage.(Schon gar nicht, wenn Opa Ivanov auch noch sehr religiös ist, obwohl das mit der Religion in der SU etwas schwierig war)
Er hat sein ganzes Leben hart gearbeitet und empfindet, dass er um seinen Lebensabend betrogen wurde, vor allem wegen dem, was in den 90ern passiert ist.
Für die moderne Lebensweise hat er eh nichts übrig (wechselnde Sexualpartner, etc.) und jetzt erwarten von ihm Leute ausm Westen(!), dass er Homosexualität akzeptieren soll.

Ich meine wirklich, dass ich nichts dagegen habe, wenn Opa Ivanov in seinem Dorf vor sich hinlebt und gegen Schwule ist. Finde ich persönlich ok!


Wenn auf Moskaus Straßen Nazis rumlaufen und Schwulenhetze veranstalten ist das eben etwas völlig anderes! Das sollte hart bestraft werden und von der Regierung auch nicht noch unterstütz werden. 


Aber zu Opa Ivanov sag ich nur leben und leben lassen. Meine Meinung!


----------



## fear.de (12. Mai 2014)

Ich habe keine Kinder, aber gut heißen würde ich es sicher nicht!
Einfach abnormal und unnatürlich beim Menschen, jaja in der Tierwelt ist es anders, interessiert nur nicht.
Wenn jeder so wäre, wärst du nicht hier und dann, findeste das dann immer noch gut?


----------



## Locuza (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> [...]
> Für die moderne Lebensweise hat er eh nichts übrig (wechselnde Sexualpartner, etc.) und jetzt erwarten von ihm Leute ausm Westen(!), dass er Homosexualität akzeptieren soll.
> 
> Ich meine wirklich, dass ich nichts dagegen habe, wenn Opa Ivanov in seinem Dorf vor sich hinlebt und gegen Schwule ist. Finde ich persönlich ok!
> ...


 Wie du wohl selber weißt, kommt dieses Beispiel aus sehr alten Zeiten. 
Max Mustermann aus den 40/50, mag vielleicht auch bis heute keine Ausländer oder Juden, interessiert aber bei einer modernen Gesellschaft wohl ebenso wenig wie Opa Ivanov, jedenfalls tut er das hoffentlich. 
In Russland sieht eben ein Großteil der Gesellschaft Homosexualität als nicht normal an, als etwas krankes was bereinigt werden muss und körperliche Übergriffe sind auch keine Seltenheit. 
Strafen für die Aggressoren darf man nicht erwarten und Schutz für die Homosexuellen vermutlich noch weniger. 
Ein offizielles Anti-Homo-Gesetz von Seiten der Regierung ist sicherlich auch nicht förderlich gegenüber der Toleranz. 

Ich meine ja nicht das man um 15 Uhr nach Power-Rangers eine GayLove-Serie schalten könnte in Russland, aber wenigstens Großteils keine Diskriminierung von Seiten der Bevölkerung erwarten könnte. 
Aber wenn ich Wikipedia glauben darf, dann kann man so etwas sowieso für etliche Jahre nicht erwarten.


----------



## 04_alex_4 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

hey Leute,
warum regt ihr darüber so auf?! die Eltern wollen eben diese Propaganda unter ihren Kinder nicht verbreiten, was ist so schlimm daran?
und das ist auch offensichtlich, da in Russland keine Schwule gemocht werden und keiner würde deswegen einen Aufstand machen, so sind Normen und Werte in Russland... und vor allem da wird das Spiel sowieso von minderjährigen illegal heruntergeladen, da kauft sich kaum jemand Spiele...


----------



## Bunny_Joe (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



04_alex_4 schrieb:


> hey Leute,
> warum regt ihr darüber so auf?! die Eltern wollen eben diese Propaganda unter ihren Kinder nicht verbreiten, was ist so schlimm daran?
> und das ist auch offensichtlich, da in Russland keine Schwule gemocht werden und keiner würde deswegen einen Aufstand machen würde, so sind Normen und Werte in Russland... und vor allem da wird das Spiel sowieso von minderjährigen illegal heruntergeladen, da kauft sich kaum jemand Spiele...


 
Wir regen uns so auf, weil durch die Begründung der Alterseinstufung ein falsches Signal gesendet wird und die Lage nur noch schlimmer macht.

Außerdem: Was soll den hier Propaganda heißen?


----------



## n3rd (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Ja ja, der Deutsche kann nur Meckern und Lachen über die Geschehnisse in anderen Ländern,
vergisst aber immer wieder das er selber im Glaskäfig sitzt! War da nicht etwas mit "Zensursula"?
Verschwinden nicht viele Titel vom deutschen Markt? Gab es nicht auch eine Institution hier im 
Lande, die weit krassere Zensuren verhängt als die in Moskau? Hust..."USK"!

Auch wenn es hier um Gleichberechtigung und Toleranz zu Homo-Partnerschaften geht
(auch wenn der Kontent in Sims 4 gar nicht gegeben ist - 
wo sich das große Land noch in der Steinzeit befindet), würde ich lieber vor eigener Haustür
als erstes den Müll wegräumen, bevor ich über die Berge von Müll des Nachbars lache.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Stone Age, aber bei jeder Gelegenheit irgendwelchen Fremden die Zunge in den Hals stecken bei dem berühmten " Bruderkuss " Ihhhhhh


----------



## 04_alex_4 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Wir regen uns so auf, weil durch die Begründung der Alterseinstufung ein falsches Signal gesendet wird und die Lage nur noch schlimmer macht.
> 
> Außerdem: Was soll den hier Propaganda heißen?


 
Propaganda von Schwulen unter jugendlichen!

und was macht es die Lage schlimmer? und wo wird diese Lage schlimmer, in Russland? in Russland werden solche Gesetze akzeptiert...


----------



## Locuza (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



fear.de schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Kinder, aber gut heißen würde ich es sicher nicht!
> Einfach abnormal und unnatürlich beim Menschen, jaja in der Tierwelt ist es anders, interessiert nur nicht.
> Wenn jeder so wäre, wärst du nicht hier und dann, findeste das dann immer noch gut?


 Wer legt fest was natürlich und normal ist? 
Ist Küssen natürlich? Ist Oral-/Analverkehr natürlich? 
Was definiert die Natur? 
Ich  sage jetzt mal pauschal Vaginalverkehr mit dem Ziel einer Befruchtung  und der Fortpflanzung und wie viel auf der Welt geschieht außerhalb  davon?
Sicherlich extrem viel und dazu gehört Homosexualität alleine sicher nicht. 
Die Pille/das Kondom ist doch auch unnatürlich, Verhütung allgemein ist doch nichts natürliches. 

Ich  hoffe es leuchtet ein wie schwach das Argument ist, einem Menschen  seine Neigung verbieten zu wollen, weil man der eigenen Meinung ist das  gehört nicht zur Natur des Menschen und sollte nicht akzeptiert werden. 
Tja,  dann mein Freund kannst du auf eine Menge Sachen verzichten, wenn du  dein Argument unnatürlich wirklich durch die Bank durchziehen willst. 
Und wieso interessiert die Tierwelt nicht? Wir Menschen sind selber Tiere, gut in einer anderen Klasse, aber da Tiere primitiv sind und doch beinahe "Natur" in Reinform darstellen, zeigen doch gerade schwule Tiere oder jedenfalls schwule Handlungen, dass es bis zu einem gewissen Prozentsatz scheinbar nichts unnatürliches ist. 

Ich und viele andere die Homosexualität akzeptieren, befürworten das ja nicht in dem Sinne das jeder schwul sein sollte und die Menschheit dann an Kindermangel sterben sollte. 
Die Vorstellung das Schwulenakzeptanz zu Kindermangel führen könnte ist sicherlich auch etwas hust*





04_alex_4 schrieb:


> hey Leute,
> warum regt ihr darüber so auf?! die Eltern wollen eben diese Propaganda unter ihren Kinder nicht verbreiten, was ist so schlimm daran?


In wie fern propagiert Sims4 Homosexualität? Durch die Spieloption auch gleichgeschlechtliche Beziehungen eingehen zu können?



n3rd schrieb:


> vergisst aber immer wieder das er selber im Glaskäfig sitzt! War da nicht etwas mit "Zensursula"?
> Verschwinden nicht viele Titel vom deutschen Markt? Gab es nicht auch eine Institution hier im
> Lande, die weit krassere Zensuren verhängt als die in Moskau? Hust..."USK"!


 Jedes Land selber hat natürlich genug eigene Probleme und darüber beschweren sich die Menschen ja auch. 
Bloß hindert das ja nicht auch beim Nachbarn zu schauen.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



fear.de schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Kinder, aber gut heißen würde ich es sicher nicht!
> Einfach abnormal und unnatürlich beim Menschen, jaja in der Tierwelt ist es anders, interessiert nur nicht.
> Wenn jeder so wäre, wärst du nicht hier und dann, findeste das dann immer noch gut?


 
[ironie]Ich bin froh, dass du keine Kinder hast, denn eine Intolerante Erziehung wünsche ich keinem Kind. [/ironie]

Definiere Normal. Es gibt kein normal. Du bist genauso normal wie ich und jeder andere auch. Normen bilden Rahmen in der Gesellschaft die meistens Zeitlebens veraltet sind. Siehe die Rolle der Frau in der Familie (unterschied Ost-West). Normal ist kein Idealbild. Normalsein bedeutet mannigfaltig zu sein und so leben können wie man es für richtig hält in dem Rahmen, das man keinen anderen dieses Normalsein beschränkt.

Was hat bitte die Fortpflanzung mit Homosexualität zu tun? Wird deine Existenz durch meine Neigung in irgendeine Art und Weise beeinträchtigt? In der Tierwelt gibt es auch und das nicht zu knapp Homosexualität in jeder Tierart welches höher entwickelt ist. Da du dich aber wohl als etwas anderes empfindest als ein Säugetier, dann kannst du ja gerne deine Art definieren.

Ich bin genauso wertvoll wie jeder andere, nur weil ich kein Interesse an Frauen habe heißt das noch lange nicht, dass ich dich damit in DEINER Männlichkeit bedrohe.

Denkst du auch, dass alle die Ego-Shooter spielen potenzielle Amokläufer sind? Das ist genauso Kurz gedacht am ende. Zudem waren in der Hinsicht die alten Griechen (ausgenommen die Pädophilen züge) weiter als wir heute. Da gab es kein Wort für irgendeine Form der Sexualität. Derb gesagt, dass was als schön empfunden wurde, wurde auch bestiegen.

Wenn ich nicht hier wäre, könnte ich nichts empfinden also ist das irrelevant was wäre wenn.


----------



## gladiator2555 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Wie immer Westen versucht ihre homo ******* als normal einzustufen und anderen Gesellschaften aufzuzwingen anders zu sein. Wenn ihr das als normal bezeichnet dann ist es eure Entscheidung. Ich möchte nicht, das meine Kinder in so einer "normalen" (KRANKEN) Gesellschaft aufwachsen. Ich unterstütze die Entscheidung in Russland. ESC 2014 hat gezeigt wie KRANK eigentlich EUROPA ist. Wenn hier so weiter geht, wird Europa bald nicht mehr geben, weil euer Volk einfach ausstirbt.


----------



## ryzen1 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Es wird bei uns ja auch akzeptiert und nicht "gefordert".
Man man man ganz viel Hirnfasching


----------



## Bunny_Joe (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



gladiator2555 schrieb:


> Wie immer Westen versucht ihre homo ******* als normal einzustufen und anderen Gesellschaften aufzuzwingen anders zu sein. Wenn ihr das als normal bezeichnet dann ist es eure Entscheidung. Ich möchte nicht, das meine Kinder in so einer "normalen" (KRANKEN) Gesellschaft aufwachsen. Ich unterstütze die Entscheidung in Russland. ESC 2014 hat gezeigt wie KRANK eigentlich EUROPA ist. Wenn hier so weiter geht, wird Europa bald nicht mehr geben, weil euer Volk einfach ausstirbt.


 
Ahhhh...jetzt kommen hier die ganzen Braunen aus ihren Löchern gekrochen. Hoffe die Mods machen bald hier ihre Arbeit, denn du verstößt eindeutig gegen die AGBs(und auch gegen den gesunden menschlichen Verstand)


----------



## n3rd (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Locuza schrieb:


> .... Jedes Land selber hat natürlich genug eigene Probleme und darüber beschweren sich die Menschen ja auch.
> Bloß hindert das ja nicht auch beim Nachbarn zu schauen.


 
Wenn man soviel Freizeit hat, sich den Kopf über fremde Probleme zu zerschlagen und zu belustigen, dann:

a) Sieht man seine eigene Probleme nicht.

b) Man ist blöd.


----------



## norse (12. Mai 2014)

Ich hoff ein admin macht hier dicht bzw räumt auf, traurig das es hier zu solchen Kommentaren kommt!


Schade das es so eingestuft wird in Russland, aber so ist deren Denkweise derzeit. Ich hoffe es wird sich ändern, aber ich glaube schon das das passieren wird. Auch Russland entwickelt sich weiter und der Herr Putin wird auch nicht ewig Leben. 

Ich bin froh in einem vergleichsweise der toleranten Land zu Leben


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Locuza schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das ein Großteil der russischen Bevölkerung da etwas auszusetzen hat.
> Anti-Homo-Haltungen sind jedenfalls in Russland definitiv keine Gründe für eine Revolution von Seiten der Bevölkerung.



Eher das Gegenteil. Putin hat mit den Gesetzen seinen Rückhalt eher gestärkt.
(und sei es nur, weil es ein paar weitere "Verbrechen" gibt, der sich Oppositonelle schuldig machen könnten)




Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Und was willste machen, dort einmarschieren und sie dort über das Leben belehren? Ist klar, dass deren Haltung nicht gerade toll ist, aber das ist nur unsere Sicht. Sie sehen es halt anders. Und ja, gegen die Gewalttaten muss vorgegangen werden und auch viel Aufklärung betrieben werden, aber im Endeffekt darf jeder das denken was er will.



denken ja - spielen nein?
Und machen kann man viel. Russland ist wirtschaftlich von guten Beziehungen zur EU abhängig und hat derzeit genug andere Streitpunkte auf der Agenda, als dass man sich wegen so etwas die Stimmung verhageln würde. Aber es ist wohl nicht damit zu rechnen, dass Länder die z.B. Außenminister/Vizekanzler zum Händeschütteln in Staaten schicken, in denen deren sexuelle Orientierung unter Todesstrafe steht, auch nur die kleinste Anmerkung machen, dass weitere Diskriminierung einer Intensivierung der wirtschaftlichen Beziehungen im Weg steht...




Locuza schrieb:


> Wie du wohl selber weißt, kommt dieses Beispiel aus sehr alten Zeiten.
> Max Mustermann aus den 40/50, mag vielleicht auch bis heute keine Ausländer oder Juden, interessiert aber bei einer modernen Gesellschaft wohl ebenso wenig wie Opa Ivanov, jedenfalls tut er das hoffentlich.
> In Russland sieht eben ein Großteil der Gesellschaft Homosexualität als nicht normal an, als etwas krankes was bereinigt werden muss und körperliche Übergriffe sind auch keine Seltenheit.
> Strafen für die Aggressoren darf man nicht erwarten und Schutz für die Homosexuellen vermutlich noch weniger.
> Ein offizielles Anti-Homo-Gesetz von Seiten der Regierung ist sicherlich auch nicht förderlich gegenüber der Toleranz.


 
Vor allen Dingen zeigen die erst vor kurzem eingeführten Gesetze, dass es eben nicht ein Relikt der Vergangenheit ist, dass sich irgendwann von selbst erledigt, sondern ein bewusster, aktiver Schritt in die Vergangenheit.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



n3rd schrieb:


> Ja ja, der Deutsche kann nur Meckern und Lachen über die Geschehnisse in anderen Ländern,
> vergisst aber immer wieder das er selber im Glaskäfig sitzt! War da nicht etwas mit "Zensursula"?
> Verschwinden nicht viele Titel vom deutschen Markt? Gab es nicht auch eine Institution hier im
> Lande, die weit krassere Zensuren verhängt als die in Moskau? Hust..."USK"!


 
Die USK Zensiert nicht, Sie spricht eine Altersempfehlung aus. Was der Publisher damit macht liegt ganz an ihm selbst. Er kann das spiel entschärfen und wiedervorlegen oder so lassen und mit der Altersfreigabe leben. Manche Spiele gehen aber mit unserer Verfassung nicht konform und da greift die SPIO/JK und kann ein Spiel aus dem Verkehr ziehen. Das kann man gut heißen oder nicht. Der Bericht den Computec mal veröffentlicht hat war interessant. Da waren sie bei der USK zu besuch. Sehr interessant und lässt die Vereinigung wirklich in einem neuen Licht erstrahlen. Musst du mal suchen.


----------



## Research (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Ich wette die Leute dort empört das genau so wie die hier mit NSA und Co. Oder der Korruption der CDU/CSU. Oder der Zensur unserer Medien. Wir sind hier die Randgruppe, wie jemand PussyRiot richtig erkannt hat.


----------



## -Kon (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Der komplette Beitrag sollte ganz und gar entfernt werden.


----------



## Locuza (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



n3rd schrieb:


> Wenn man soviel Freizeit hat, sich den Kopf über fremde Probleme zu zerschlagen und zu belustigen, dann:
> 
> a) Sieht man seine eigene Probleme nicht.
> 
> b) Man ist blöd.


a) Die USK und eine generelle Anti-Homo-Haltung könnten auf der "menschlichen Agenda" vielleicht eine andere Priorität genießen, sodass man es sich vielleicht erlauben kann gewisse Probleme beim Nachbarn als dringender zu empfinden, als seine eigenen. 

b) Die Welt ist viel zu verzweigt, als das du einfach sagen könntest, man muss erst all seine eigenen Probleme lösen, bevor man seine Nase in andere Angelegenheiten stecken darf. 



gladiator2555 schrieb:


> Ich möchte nicht, das meine Kinder in so einer "normalen" (KRANKEN) Gesellschaft aufwachsen. Ich unterstütze die Entscheidung in Russland. ESC 2014 hat gezeigt wie KRANK eigentlich EUROPA ist. Wenn hier so weiter geht, wird Europa bald nicht mehr geben, weil euer Volk einfach ausstirbt.


 Was genau ist denn an so einer Gesellschaft Krank? 
Ich würde gerne verstehen, was genau davon Krank ist und nicht akzeptiert werden sollte und in welchem Umfang nicht?
Wieso sollte das Volk aussterben? Wegen Homosexuellen Verkehr in Folge dessen Kindermangel auftritt?


----------



## schlumpi13 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Ich verstehe diese ganze Diskussion nicht!
Es ist ein *Jugendschutz*gesetz....mehr nicht!
Wir in Deutschland haben mit unserem Jugendschutzgesetz auch Einschränkungen bei der Spielfreigabe!

Bestimmte Spiele darf ich in Deutschland nicht einmal ab 18 Jahren kaufen, die es in anderen europäischen Ländern ganz normal in den Läden zu kaufen gibt.
Sony verweigert deutschen Usern (egal welchen Alters) in Playstation Home (PS3) Zugang zu Spielinhalten von Spielen oder Themenbereichen zu Spielen, die nicht einmal ansatzweise gegen unser Jugendschutzgesetz verstoßen. 

Die Homosexualität ist in Russland erlaubt! 
In Saudi Arabien gibt es dafür noch die *Todesstrafe*, darüber sollte man sich empören!
In den USA (Arizona) wurde *2014 *ein wirklich* homosexualitäts-feindliches Gesetz *erlassen!
Homosexualität in den Vereinigten Staaten


> Im Februar 2014 beschloss der Bundesstaat Arizona ein Gesetz, wonach es Unternehmen erlaubt ist, homosexuelle Kunden aus religiösen Gründen nicht zu bedienen.[6] Die republikanische Gouverneurin Jan Brewer weigerte sich, das Gesetz zu unterzeichnen.[7]



In England gibt es einen Jugendschutzfilter, der nicht nur "anstößige" Internetseiten filtert.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Naja...interessant. Manche Meinungen hier (krankes Volk, wiederlich und so..., scheinen ja manche Abgrenzungsprobleme zu dem Thema Homosexualität zu haben, interessant  ). 
Bei manchen Menschen kann man hoffen, das die Natur eine Reproduktion untersagt. Die selben, die Putins Zöglinge verstehen, hätten in dessen Hemisphäre Probleme mit dem Ausdrücken "freier Meinung", sie wäre quasi die ersten, denen eine Meinungsfreiheit untersagt würde. Sind immer so Schlaumeier hinter dem Bildschirm, die über Gott und die Welt schwadronieren. Gesehen scheinen diese von der Welt noch nix. Oder sind die nun sauer, keine Die Sims oder Second Life in der deutschen (ähm...doitschen... ) Provinz nun spielen zu können. 
Im Netz kann ja meist jeder sein Senf dazu geben. In der Realität bin ich froh, manche Leute einfach mit ignoranz "in deren Welt" lassen zu können.

@ Topic: Hoffentlich werden nun die Sims nicht mit einem Russland-Anti-Homo-Mod etc.  beglückt..


----------



## Caduzzz (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



-Kon schrieb:


> Der komplette Beitrag sollte ganz und gar entfernt werden.


 
 Das wäre Zensur, und zum Glück leben wir hier nicht in einer lupenreinen Demokratie!

 Finde es erschreckend wie intolerant und homophob hier einige User sind


----------



## Bunny_Joe (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe diese ganze Diskussion nicht!
> Es ist ein *Jugendschutz*gesetz....mehr nicht!


 
Und das ist eben das Problem....warum dürfen sich Jugendliche sich damit nicht auseinandersetzen? Damit sie verklemmt aufwachsen und dann genau zu diesem Hasspöbel gehören?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe diese ganze Diskussion nicht!
> Es ist ein *Jugendschutz*gesetz....mehr nicht!
> Wir in Deutschland haben mit unserem Jugendschutzgesetz auch Einschränkungen bei der Spielfreigabe!


 
Also unsere Jugenschutzgesetze verbieten es einem nicht, sich in der Öffentlichkeit zu Küssen oder bestimmte Symbole an der Kleidung zu tragen. Und die Auseinandersetzung mit Sexualität verbieten sie Jugendlichen erst recht nicht. Hauptkritikpunkt ist aber die Einseitigkeit: Die Jugend soll nicht vor Sexualität im allgemeinen geschützt werden (was fragwürdig genug wäre), sondern es wird einseitig eine bestimmte Bevölkerungsgruppe diskriminiert.


Davon mal ganz abgesehen: Was bitte schön hat der deutsche Jugendschutz (der oft genug kritisiert wird) mit der Situation in Russland zu tun?


----------



## Locuza (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

@ schlumpi 

Durchaus kann man sich wohl wenigstens glücklich schätzen, dass Homosexualität in Russland wenigstens legal ist. 
Viele Sachen in Amerika sind natürlich ebenfalls extrem albern, wie "God hates fags". 
Zwar kann ich historisch in Deutschland die Sache mit den Hakenkreuzen nachvollziehen, halte das aber ebenfalls für ein Relikt welches man allmählich nieder legen könnte.


----------



## -Kon (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Locuza schrieb:


> @ schlumpi
> 
> Durchaus kann man sich wohl wenigstens glücklich schätzen, dass Homosexualität in Russland wenigstens legal ist.
> Viele Sachen in Amerika sind natürlich ebenfalls extrem albern, wie "God hates fags".
> Zwar kann ich historisch in Deutschland die Sache mit den Hakenkreuzen nachvollziehen, halte das aber ebenfalls für ein Relikt welches man allmählich nieder legen könnte.


 
*Totenstille*


----------



## mirten (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> WTF? Eine Neigung, die man nicht beeinflussen kann, abzulehnen und gleichzeitig den Menschen damit abzuwerten und sich selbst eine Stufe höher zu stellen, das ist widerlich.



Da haben wir das Dilemma: Einige Neigungen sind mit unserem Strafrecht nicht konform. 





Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Ahhhh...jetzt kommen hier die ganzen Braunen aus ihren Löchern gekrochen. Hoffe die Mods machen bald hier ihre Arbeit, denn du verstößt eindeutig gegen die AGBs(und auch gegen den gesunden menschlichen Verstand)



Das ist nicht "braun" das ist homophob, ... homophob? Nein ich kenne momentan keinen Begriff gegen eine Travestie-Feindligkeit. Ist er vielleicht noch Muslime?
Mir geht es tierisch auf die Nüsse das jede Verfehlung den 08/15-Deutschland-Geschichtstrauma-Stempel abbekommt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



mirten schrieb:


> Da haben wir das Dilemma: Einige Neigungen sind mit unserem Strafrecht nicht konform.



Unserem Strafrecht ist fast alles egal, was ohne (unerwünschten) Zwang oder Belästigung Dritter abläuft. Und das Bisschen andere fällt in die Kategorie "mangelndes Urteilsvermögen ausnutzen".


----------



## gladiator2555 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Locuza schrieb:


> a) Was genau ist denn an so einer Gesellschaft Krank?
> Ich würde gerne verstehen, was genau davon Krank ist und nicht akzeptiert werden sollte und in welchem Umfang nicht?
> Wieso sollte das Volk aussterben? Wegen Homosexuellen Verkehr in Folge dessen Kindermangel auftritt?


 
andren (Leuten/Jugendlichen) glauben zu lassen das sei normal heut zu Tage schwul zu sein, es ist vielleicht in EUROPA normal. Aber nicht in (Asien/Russland). Für mich sind diese Leute einfach KRANK, das ist meine Meinung und ich steh dazu. Ich hab alles gesagt und ich brauche keinen hier was erklären, Leute die mit Sinn und ein bisschen Verstand im Kopf werden es verstehen.


----------



## Lexx (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Its just a Game.

Aber offensichtlich ein ernstes.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



mirten schrieb:


> Da haben wir das Dilemma: Einige Neigungen sind mit unserem Strafrecht nicht konform.



Genau, da diese Neigung das leben anderer (du spielst sicher auf Kinder an) einschränkt und gewiss gefährdet. Das muss man differenziert sehen. Aber etwas als Normal oder Abnormal zu bezeichnen lässt keinen platz für Spielraum. Das ist simples Schwarz/Weiß denken.

Das nennt sich Transphob. Eigentlich logisch aber muss man drauf kommen. 

Ja es ist homophob und die Analogie zur Nazizeit stimmt auch nur zu dem Teil, dass eben Menschen wie Ich verfolgt und geächtet wurden.


----------



## schlumpi13 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Geht es in diesem Thread um die Jugendfreigabeeinstufung des Spieles "Sims" in Russland?
....oder geht es darum, Stimmung gegen Russland zu machen?

Ich habe auf die Jugendfreigabeeinstufung des Spieles Sims geantwortet und meine Meinung *dazu* geäußert.

"Bestimmte Symbole" an der Kleidung zu tragen, ist auch in Deutschland verboten. (unter anderem Hakenkreuze, FDJ-Zeichen)
....und es gibt mehrere Länder, wo *das allgemeine Küssen* in der Öffentlichkeit unter schwerer Strafe steht!

Die Auseinandersetzung mit der Sexualität ist in Russland nicht verboten.
Es geht nur darum, dass Kinder und Jugendliche von Erwachsenen nicht geprägt werden sollen.


----------



## Locuza (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



gladiator2555 schrieb:


> andren (Leuten/Jugendlichen) glauben zu lassen das sei normal heut zu Tage schwul zu sein, es ist vielleicht in EUROPA normal. Aber nicht in (Asien/Russland). Für mich sind diese Leute einfach KRANK, das ist meine Meinung und ich steh dazu. Ich hab alles gesagt und ich brauche keinen hier was erklären, Leute die mit Sinn und ein bisschen Verstand im Kopf werden es verstehen.


 Na, wenn du es niemanden zu erklären brauchst wieso du es als krank empfindest, dann solltest du sicherlich auch kein Verständnis erwarten.
Einfach zu sagen es ist krank und zack Fakt, Leute mit Verstand werden es schon verstehen, bringt hier wohl niemanden voran?


----------



## Caduzzz (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



gladiator2555 schrieb:


> andren (Leuten/Jugendlichen) glauben zu lassen das sei normal heut zu Tage schwul zu sein, es ist vielleicht in EUROPA normal. Aber nicht in (Asien/Russland). Für mich sind diese Leute einfach KRANK, das ist meine Meinung und ich steh dazu. Ich hab alles gesagt und ich brauche keinen hier was erklären, Leute die mit Sinn und ein bisschen Verstand im Kopf werden es verstehen.



Frage mich dann ernsthaft was du hier in einem deutschen(europäischen Forum) machst...? "Propaganda" aller Art könnte dir hier begegnen..


----------



## -Kon (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Sims ist nun mal hartes Brot und wird offensichtlich zur Aufklärung genutzt....


----------



## Caduzzz (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



-Kon schrieb:


> Jedes Land hat doch seine eigene ethische Ansichten etc etc.



Das ist richtig, es ist aber dennoch nicht richtig jemanden zu diskriminieren bloß weil er anders ist, vor allem nicht wenn derjenige nichts macht was Dritte verletzten könnte. Zauberwörter: Toleranz und Akzeptanz!


----------



## Research (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Man, wie wäre es mit "Closed".

Anti-Russland-Propaganda und Vor-Kriegs-Denke zu Homosexualität.

Aber was sag ich , bin dann mal für ne Stunde Schwul unterwegs...?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Ich wette das jetzt einer kommt und sagt, "Er hat nicht "No-Homo"gesagt, Schwuchtel!")


----------



## Andrej (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Man sollte seine Sexualität nicht an die große Glocke hängen.Deine Sexualität geht nur dich und deinen Partnes was an und sollte deswegen in den eigenen vier Wänden bleiben.
Und wenn die Schwulen das nicht verstehen,müssen sie mit den Konsequenzen leben,dass man ihnen auch mal das Gesicht poliert.
Mir ist "egal" wenn du fögelst,solange du es für dich behälst und es nicht an die große Glocke hängst.


----------



## schlumpi13 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



caduzzz schrieb:


> Das ist richtig, es ist aber dennoch nicht richtig jemanden zu diskriminieren bloß weil er anders ist, vor allem nicht wenn derjenige nichts macht was Dritte verletzten könnte. Zauberwörter: Toleranz und Akzeptanz!


 
Zauberwörter funktionieren nur dann, wenn man sie jeder Seite zubilligt.
Versuch mal, im Bikini in eine Moschee zu gehen...


----------



## Research (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

OKOK, nur mal aus Neugierde gefragt, was sollen die Homosexuellen nicht machen?
Die Sims sind nicht für "Explicit Content" bekannt. Es ist nur die Rede von alltäglichen Dingen wie Heiraten, Familie und Zusammenleben.
Und mir wär auch nicht bekannt das die großartig was Anderes machen.


----------



## Caduzzz (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Andrej schrieb:


> Deine Sexualität geht nur dich und deinen Partnes was an und sollte deswegen in den eigenen vier Wänden bleiben.
> Und wenn die Schwulen das nicht verstehen,müssen sie mit den Konsequenzen leben,dass man ihnen auch mal das Gesicht poliert.



Aus dieser Logik heraus müßtest du jegliche Gewalt gegenüber sich küssende Menschen billigen, traurig! Ticket is raus, klär das mit den Mods...

@ Research

das ist ja das Problem. Sims hat keinen "harten Erotik" Inhalt, dass es aber die Option homosexueller Paare gibt fällt schon unter dieses Propagandagesetzt, da homosexuelle Lebensgemeinschaften gezeigt werden(könnten). > (mal davon abgesehen, dass auch homosexuelle Paare in SIMS nur am Tisch sitzen und zur Arbeit gehen, aber scheint ja zu reichen, dass man das keinen Jugendlichen zumuten will)


----------



## Atma (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Andrej schrieb:


> Man sollte seine Sexualität nicht an die große Glocke hängen.Deine Sexualität geht nur dich und deinen Partnes was an und sollte deswegen in den eigenen vier Wänden bleiben.
> Und wenn die Schwulen das nicht verstehen,müssen sie mit den Konsequenzen leben,dass man ihnen auch mal das Gesicht poliert.
> Mir ist "egal" wenn du fögelst,solange du es für dich behälst und es nicht an die große Glocke hängst.


Besser hätte ich es auch nicht ausdrücken können.

Solange Schwule unter sich bleiben, kann ich gut damit leben. Was jedoch gar nicht geht, ist wenn sie mal wieder ein verstärktes Mitteilungsbedürfnis haben und einem ihre Neigung fast schon aufzwingen wollen. Ab dem Punkt hört die Toleranz bei mir auf und aus Toleranz wird Ablehnung. Transen wie Conchita lehne ich jedoch grundsätzlich ab. Da bekomm ich Ekelpickel, wenn ich so was sehen muss.



> Aus dieser Logik heraus müßtest du jegliche Gewalt gegenüber sich küssende Menschen billigen, traurig! Ticket is raus, klär das mit den Mods...


Mach dich nicht lächerlich. Er hat seine Meinung noch recht mild ausgedrückt. Dass bei jeder Kleinigkeit Beiträge gemeldet werden, nur weil man die Meinung von anderen nicht akzeptieren kann ist traurig.


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Andrej schrieb:


> Man sollte seine Sexualität nicht an die große Glocke hängen.Deine Sexualität geht nur dich und deinen Partnes was an und sollte deswegen in den eigenen vier Wänden bleiben.
> *Und wenn die Schwulen das nicht verstehen,müssen sie mit den Konsequenzen leben,dass man ihnen auch mal das Gesicht poliert.*
> Mir ist "egal" wenn du fögelst,solange du es für dich behälst und es nicht an die große Glocke hängst.


 


Atma schrieb:


> Besser hätte ich es auch nicht ausdrücken können.
> 
> Solange Schwule unter sich bleiben, kann ich gut damit leben. Was jedoch gar nicht geht, ist wenn sie mal wieder ein verstärktes Mitteilungsbedürfnis haben und einem ihre Neigung fast schon aufzwingen wollen. Ab dem Punkt hört die Toleranz bei mir auf und aus Toleranz wird Ablehnung. Transen wie Conchita lehne ich jedoch grundsätzlich ab. Da bekomm ich Ekelpickel, wenn ich so was sehen muss.



Gehts noch?
Hier wird dann die Grenze von geschmacklos zu strafbar überschritten. Du und auch irgendwelche anderen Betonköpfe haben nicht das Recht, irgendjemandem "das Gesicht zu polieren".


----------



## Caduzzz (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Atma schrieb:


> Besser hätte ich es auch nicht ausdrücken können.
> 
> Solange Schwule unter sich bleiben, kann ich gut damit leben. Was jedoch gar nicht geht, ist wenn sie mal wieder ein verstärktes Mitteilungsbedürfnis haben und einem ihre Neigung fast schon aufzwingen wollen. Ab dem Punkt hört die Toleranz bei mir auf und aus Toleranz wird Ablehnung. Transen wie Conchita lehne ich jedoch grundsätzlich ab. Da bekomm ich Ekelpickel, wenn ich so was sehen muss.
> 
> ...


 
 OMG..dann schalt weg! Der nächste auf ignore...


----------



## Atma (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Gehts noch?


Niemand wurde hier persönlich angegriffen, also ja: es geht noch!

Solange niemand persönlich angegriffen wird, gibt es noch so was wie Meinungsfreiheit ...


----------



## Lexx (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Gehts noch?


Nein, er STEHT schon..


----------



## -Kon (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Wie gesagt, löscht einfach den Artikel.


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Atma schrieb:


> Niemand wurde hier persönlich angegriffen, also ja: es geht noch!
> 
> Solange niemand persönlich angegriffen wird, gibt es noch so was wie Meinungsfreiheit ...


 
Der fett markierte Teil hat einen Scheiß mit Meinungsfreiheit zu tun.


----------



## Andrej (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



caduzzz schrieb:


> Aus dieser Logik heraus müßtest du jegliche Gewalt gegenüber sich küssende Menschen billigen, traurig! Ticket is raus, klär das mit den Mods...



Und was soll ich mit ihnen klären die Realität in Russland oder was?Habe ich gesagt,dass ich es beführworte?Nein.


----------



## Atma (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Der fett markierte Teil hat einen Scheiß mit Meinungsfreiheit zu tun.


Erklär das mal den Schwulen in Russland, die bei Demos regelmäßig Prügel kassieren . Nur darauf wollte er anspielen.


----------



## Best11163 (12. Mai 2014)

Er hat auf jedenfall gesagt, dass er ähnlicher Meinung ist und zwar in dem Satz danach.

Außerdem gibt es nen Problem mit der Meinungsfreiheit, wenn du jemanden anfeindest der gegen die Meinungsfreiheit ist widersprichst du ihr selbst.


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

"Und wenn sie das nicht verstehen, müssen sie mit den Konsequenzen leben"


----------



## Caduzzz (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Einerseits homophobe Kommentare abgeben und andererseits ganz "objektiv" über die Lage in Russland referieren, ich frage mich wer sich hier lächerlich macht?

 Da schicke ich gerne auch weiterhin Tickets raus, wenn es mMn zu grenzwertig wird, die Mods werden mir dann schon sagen ob ich mich lächerlich mache...


----------



## OriginalOrigin (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

So wie einer schon sagte: So lange Schwule unter sich bleiben, und es nicht jedern auf die Nase binden müssen, habe ich nichts dagegen. Ich finde die Sache halt ekelhaft, aber damit muss ich  leben.  Aber es gibt ja Leute die müssen unbedingt offen jeden zeigen das sie anders sind, und da hört sich toleranz auf. Genau so wie die Conchita Wurst, so eine Person geht überhaupt nicht. Entweder er sollte wieder zum Mann werden, oder seine Verwandlung komplett durch ziehen. Aber das was er macht ist einfach nur peinlich und eine übertriebene Selbstdarstellung ohne Ende. 

Und natürlich mussten die ganzen Moralaposteln für ihm stimmen, um zu zeigen wie tolerant Europa doch ist... Dabei ist das Lied einfach nur langweilig und nichts besonderes. Voriges Jahr hatten wir Österreicher ein ähnliches Lied (Shine) hingeschickt und wurde direkt abgewählt, und heute haben wir nen Komiker der gleich gewinnt. Ich dachte bei der Show geht es um die Musik, und nicht um Selbstverherrlichung?

Und das traurige ist das die Medien die Person noch weiter hypen werden... *schäm*


----------



## Atma (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



caduzzz schrieb:


> ich frage mich wer sich hier lächerlich macht?


Immer noch du. Auf der einen Seite einen auf super toleranten Moralapostel machen und auf der anderen die Aussagen von Leuten nicht akzeptieren können, die nichts mit Homosexualität zu tun haben wollen und fast schon gegen Leute hetzt die nicht so denken wie du, indem du einfach die Beiträge meldest. Da kann einem nur schlecht werden.


----------



## Thallassa (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

 Eine Farce - allen wollen etwas und keiner meint es zu bekommen.
Aber die Sexualität für sich behalten sollen, ich frage mich nur ob man nem hetero-Pärchen schonmal ordentlich "das Gesicht poliert hat" weil sie sich in der Öffentlichkeit geküsst haben  Aber nein, das ist ja natürlich, denn man legt selbst fest, was Maßstab ist.

Russland wird auch immer lächerlicher, leider ist das aber hier in Deutschland auch Gang und Gebe, Spiele wegen irgend einem Mist zu zensieren, weswegen wir in dem Punkt manchmal keinen Deut besser sind.


----------



## Research (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Nene, nicht Zensur, nur Farbe bekennen. Oder kannst du dir erklären warum man keine Nazis mit Hakenkreuzen erschießen darf und das sofort beschlagnahmt wird?


----------



## Lg3 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

-----


----------



## Best11163 (12. Mai 2014)

Würde in Russland nicht auch Company of Heros in Russland aus rein propagandistischen Gründen verboten. Hakenkreuze rauszumachen ist ja noch verständlich, da man da jedenfalls ne sinnvolle Begründung hat.

Und man kann sich sehr wohl leicht von seiner Erziehung befreien. Das sind nur Ausreden.


----------



## Lg3 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

----------


----------



## Research (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Wenn die Leute sich mal mehr um ihren eigenen Kram kümmern würden anstelle der Tätigkeiten anderer Menschen, hier deren Geschlechtsteilen, wäre es viel ruhiger.
BTW: Anderen Männern vorzuschreiben, darüber nachzudenken und zu diskutieren was die mit Schwaenzen zu tun und lassen haben, ist das 2. schwulste was ich mir vorstellen kann.


----------



## Khazar (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Research schrieb:


> BTW: Anderen Männern vorzuschreiben, darüber nachzudenken und zu diskutieren was die mit Schwaenzen zu tun und lassen haben, ist das 2. schwulste was ich mir vorstellen kann.


 
I lol'ed @ work.


----------



## Zero-11 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Lg3 schrieb:


> Wenn man als Kind so erzogen wurde das Schwul sein etwas falsches ist, das Schwule "wiederlich" sind, ist es garnicht so einfach wie manche hier denken. Wenn man es so im Kopf hat und seine ganze Kindheit eingetrichtert bekommen hat kann man nicht einfach mit dem Finger schnipsen und auf einmal ist die Erziehung weg.
> 
> Mir wurde das auch so beigebracht. Man wird ja nicht Schwulen-feindlich geboren..



Ja klar und weiter erzählst du noch das das Geschlecht nur eine soziale Rolle sei


----------



## Khazar (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Lg3 schrieb:


> Wenn man als Kind so erzogen wurde das Schwul sein etwas falsches ist, das Schwule "wiederlich" sind, ist es garnicht so einfach wie manche hier denken. Wenn man es so im Kopf hat und seine ganze Kindheit eingetrichtert bekommen hat kann man nicht einfach mit dem Finger schnipsen und auf einmal ist die Erziehung weg.
> 
> Mir wurde das auch so beigebracht. Man wird ja nicht Schwulen-feindlich geboren..


 
Mir wurde auch so einiges beigebracht von meinen Eltern, besonders im Bezug zu Fleiß und Arbeit...

Jetzt sitze ich gerade in dem besten(und weeeiiit über DE Durchschnitt bezahlten) Job meines Lebens und das habe ich dadurch erreicht, das ich *nicht* auf meine Eltern gehört habe und ich bin immer noch einer der faulsten Menschen der Welt.  Würde mir zu denken geben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Research schrieb:


> Man, wie wäre es mit "Closed".



News-Threads werden so schnell nicht geschlossen. Aber wenn einige Leute nicht bald anfangen, sich an geltende Benimm- und Forenregeln zu halten, könnten einige Accounts vorrübergehend geschlossen sein...




Atma schrieb:


> Solange Schwule unter sich bleiben, kann ich gut damit leben. Was jedoch gar nicht geht, ist wenn sie mal wieder ein verstärktes Mitteilungsbedürfnis haben und einem ihre Neigung fast schon aufzwingen wollen. Ab dem Punkt hört die Toleranz bei mir auf und aus Toleranz wird Ablehnung. Transen wie Conchita lehne ich jedoch grundsätzlich ab. Da bekomm ich Ekelpickel, wenn ich so was sehen muss.



So what? Dann guck weg. Es rennen (naja: z.T. ist das nicht möglich) genug Leute in der Gegen rum, deren Aussehen irgend jemandem nicht passt. Aber solange diese Leute nichts weiter machen, als sich normal in der Öffentlichkeit zu bewegen ist das verdammt noch mal deren gutes Recht.



> Mach dich nicht lächerlich. Er hat seine Meinung noch recht mild ausgedrückt. Dass bei jeder Kleinigkeit Beiträge gemeldet werden, nur weil man die Meinung von anderen nicht akzeptieren kann ist traurig.





Atma schrieb:


> Niemand wurde hier persönlich angegriffen, also ja: es geht noch!
> Solange niemand persönlich angegriffen wird, gibt es noch so was wie Meinungsfreiheit ...



"Das Recht an einer persönlichen Meinung endet dort, wo Rechte eines anderen verletzt werden.
"verboten: Radikale Äußerungen, die gegen persönliche Rechte, religiöse Anschauungen und anderweitige Freiheiten oder Grundrechte Dritter gerichtet sind."
"Personenbezogene Angriffe sind im gesamten Forum untersagt. Unter personenbezogenen Angriffen werden insbesondere Beleidigungen, Diffamierungen/Verleumdungen, Schmähkritik, Provokationen und Bedrohungen gegenüber Personen jeder Art einschließlich externen Personen, juristischen Personen und Personengruppen verstanden."




OriginalOrigin schrieb:


> Genau so wie die Conchita Wurst, so eine Person geht überhaupt nicht. Entweder er sollte wieder zum Mann werden, oder seine Verwandlung komplett durch ziehen. Aber das was er macht ist einfach nur peinlich und eine übertriebene Selbstdarstellung ohne Ende.



Du wirst gerade einem Künstler&Musiker "übertriebene Selbstdarstellung" vor


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> News-Threads werden so schnell nicht geschlossen. Aber wenn einige Leute nicht bald anfangen, sich an geltende Benimm- und Forenregeln zu halten, könnten einige Accounts vorrübergehend geschlossen sein...



Wäre sicherlich zu verschmerzen bei der Meinungsmache.
 In der heutigen Zeit sollte jeder so leben können wie er es möchte ohne das Kirche oder Staat einem vorschreiben was für den mündigen Bürger gut oder natürlich ist. So lange niemand durch eine Neigung " angegriffen " wird ist doch alles ok, und nur weil man jemanden kennt färbt es ganz bestimmt nicht ab.  Manche sind hier wirklich mit dem D Zug durch die Kinderstube gerast und sollten wirklich mal nachdenken was man schreibt oder nicht


----------



## Research (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Wichtige Regeln fürs Zusammenleben:
Was du nicht willst was man dir tut, das füge vorher jemand andrem zu das füge niemand anderem zu.
Kehr zuerst vor deiner eigenen Haustür.
Lasst dem Menschen Privatsphäre.
Was 2 oder mehr im Einklang machen, ohne anderen zu schaden, geht mich nichts an. Im besten Fall sorgt es für Unterhaltung.


----------



## Glan (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Es hat tatsächlich etwas mit der konservativen haltung der russen zu tun.  Das heisst nicht, das alle russen schwule hassen. Den meisten ist die Sexualität eines menschen komplett egal. Nur gefällt es den Russen nunmal nicht, wenn man seine sexualität dem menschen unter die nase reibt, vor allem wenn es einem unangenehm ist. Es wird auch von heterosexuelen keine übermässige freizügigkeit geduldet. im russischen fernsehen wird man tagsüber auch keine nackten brüste sehen. Und so wollen eltern ihre kinder mit den selben werten erziehen. Das Kind soll gefälligst sich erst für eine seite entscheiden, wenn es alt genug ist um liebe von freundschaft zu unterscheiden. 
Ein bekannter von mir hat sich zum beispiel vor kurzem erst drüber aufgeregt, dass in dem kindergarten seines sohnes eine umfrage zwischen den kindern gab, ob sie es ihren eltern sagen würden, wenn sie eine person mit dem gleichen geschlecht wie sie selbst lieben würden. Die argumentation meines freundes: mein sohn würde es mir in seinem alter nicht einmal sagen, wenn er ein mädchen lieben würde!!! Also wozu diese Propaganda?

Aber selbst wenn die regierung in russland die homoehe unterstützen würde, würde das volk es nicht einfach so hinnehmen. In vergleich zu deutschland reicht es nicht ein gesetz zu verabschieden um die meinung des volkes zu ändern. Vor vierzehn jahren, in meiner schulzeit, hat man sich noch gegenseitig mit "schwuchtel" beschimpft. heute ist es kein schimpfwort mehr. weil eines tages der staat es einfach beschlossen hat. Überhaupt ist die gesetzesakzeptanz in deutschland recht hoch. Hartz4: zwei wochen gemurmel im volke, danach totale ruhe und akzeptanz.
Die russen haben widerrum fast schon generell ein problem mit gesetzen, weil sie die gesetze als einer art behinderung ihrer freiheit ansehen.

So wie es für einen deutschen am ende lächerlich erscheint, das die sims in russland ab 18 eingestufft sind, so ist es für einen russen total bescheuert, dass man in deutschland in spielen keine nazis töten kann, zwecks fehlender hackenkreuze. Es fühlt sich etwa so an, als ob man versucht faschisten zu beschützen und das bei deutschlands geschichte. und die begründung, dass spiele in deutschland nicht als kunst gelten und deswegen keine verfassungsfeindliche symbole haben dürfen hört sich für russen lächerlich an, weil es einem nicht verständlich ist, wie man hackenkreuze und kunst in einem satz erwähnen kann. Überhaupt ist kunst für einen russen kein begriff der einer gesetzlichen grundlage bedarf. Die einen mögen malewitchs schwarzes quadrat, die anderen nicht.

Und was die sims angeht, könnte man der 18er einstuffung entgehen, wenn man ein parentlock programmiert hätte oder ein geolock, wie in deutschland bei hackenkreuzen. doch statdessen diskutiert man lieber über etwas das in einem anderen land normal ist, ohne zu beachten, dass das andere land sich auch über etwas aufregen kann, was hier natürlich ist.


----------



## Best11163 (12. Mai 2014)

Ich persönlich akzeptiere jedes sinnvolle Gesetz und halte es für dumm jegliche Gesetze abzulehnen nur weil sie mich in der Freiheit einschränken. Da könnte man genauso ankommen und sagen, dass wenn man nicht andere Menschen ermorden darf das auch eine Einschränkung in die Freiheit ist und mit Freiheit hat das meines Erachtens nichts zu tun, da gibt man in Russland doch sonst sehr wenig drauf.


----------



## Atma (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So what? Dann guck weg. Es rennen (naja: z.T. ist das nicht möglich) genug Leute in der Gegen rum, deren Aussehen irgend jemandem nicht passt. Aber solange diese Leute nichts weiter machen, als sich normal in der Öffentlichkeit zu bewegen ist das verdammt noch mal deren gutes Recht.


Weggucken, wenn einem die Wurst auf jeder Seite, Zeitung oder Fernsehsender entgegenspringt ... jup. In dem Fall ist weggucken nicht so einfach!



> "Das Recht an einer persönlichen Meinung endet dort, wo Rechte eines anderen verletzt werden.
> "verboten: Radikale Äußerungen, die gegen persönliche Rechte, religiöse Anschauungen und anderweitige Freiheiten oder Grundrechte Dritter gerichtet sind."
> "Personenbezogene Angriffe sind im gesamten Forum untersagt. Unter personenbezogenen Angriffen werden insbesondere Beleidigungen, Diffamierungen/Verleumdungen, Schmähkritik, Provokationen und Bedrohungen gegenüber Personen jeder Art einschließlich externen Personen, juristischen Personen und Personengruppen verstanden."


Schön Copy & Paste . Habe ich jemanden hier beleidigt oder diffamiert? Nein. Habe ich provoziert oder jemanden bedroht? Nein. Und somit habe ich von niemandem die Rechte verletzt.


----------



## Thallassa (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Atma schrieb:


> Weggucken, wenn einem die Wurst auf jeder Seite, Zeitung oder Fernsehsender entgegenspringt ... jup. In dem Fall ist weggucken nicht so einfach!


Dann schaust du hoffentlich nur lesben- und Solo-Pr0n, denn sonst springt dir ja auch überall die Wurst entgegen... Eh Moment, Lesben sind auch homo, also pfuideivel

Es gibt auch genug, was ich in der öffentlichkeit sehe, was mich aufregt. Saumäßig stinkende Menschen, behinderte Alkoholiker, todübergewichtige, Menschen mit hässlichen Füßen die Flip-Flops tragen, Menschen im allgemeinen, ich finde fast überall, was mich potenziell stören könnte... Von dem Punkt aus kann ich dich durchaus verstehen, aber leben und leben lassen ist doch nunmal weitaus friedlicher, als sich überall drüber aufzuregen, was einen an dem und dem Mensch da stört


----------



## Glan (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Best11163 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich akzeptiere jedes sinnvolle  Gesetz und halte es für dumm jegliche Gesetze abzulehnen nur weil sie  mich in der Freiheit einschränken. Da könnte man genauso ankommen und  sagen, dass wenn man nicht andere Menschen ermorden darf das auch eine  Einschränkung in die Freiheit ist und mit Freiheit hat das meines  Erachtens nichts zu tun, da gibt man in Russland doch sonst sehr wenig  drauf.


 
Auf die Freiheit gibt man auch in Russland sehr viel, bloss ist die Auslegung des wortes Freiheit jeweils eine andere. In deutschland ist freiheit stark verbunden mit dem begriff der demokratie. In russland verbindet man freiheit nicht zwangsweise mit einem system, denn man hat bereits in zwei systemen gelebt die stark polarisiert werden und trotzdem gibt es nach wie vor russen, die davon überzeugt sind, dass früher alles besser war.


----------



## Locuza (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Andrej schrieb:


> Man sollte seine Sexualität nicht an die große Glocke hängen.Deine Sexualität geht nur dich und deinen Partnes was an und sollte deswegen in den eigenen vier Wänden bleiben.
> Und wenn die Schwulen das nicht verstehen,müssen sie mit den Konsequenzen leben,dass man ihnen auch mal das Gesicht poliert.
> Mir ist "egal" wenn du fögelst,solange du es für dich behälst und es nicht an die große Glocke hängst.


Wenn man das gleiche für Heterosexuelle ausweiten würde, ich glaube das würde nicht so gut funktionieren. 
Ich finde es schade das für gewisse Rechte, selbst als heterosexueller Unterstützer, man sich risikoreich in der Öffentlichkeit dafür einsetzen muss und Flasche und Faust mal im Gesicht landet, wo im Polizei Revier noch gelächelt wird und man nach Hause gehen darf. 



Atma schrieb:


> Besser hätte ich es auch nicht ausdrücken können.


Ablehnung sollte nie soweit kommen, dass einem das Gesicht poliert wird. 



Thallassa schrieb:


> Aber die Sexualität für sich behalten sollen, ich frage mich nur ob man nem hetero-Pärchen schonmal ordentlich "das Gesicht poliert hat" weil sie sich in der Öffentlichkeit geküsst haben  Aber nein, das ist ja natürlich, denn man legt selbst fest, was Maßstab ist.


 Ich stelle mir gerade auch eine Welt vor, die am nächsten morgen einfach kippt. 
Fast alle sind schwul, Männer küssen sich draußen, halten Händchen, machen rum, flirten. 
Ich muss meine Heterosexualität verstecken, erwähne das mal oder will mit meiner Freundin händchenhaltend auch mal draußen sein... 
Zack Fresse poliert. 
Was fällt mir als krankhafter Heterosexueller ein, in der Öffentlichkeit die Augen meiner Mitmenschen offensichtlich mit meiner Handlung beleidigen zu wollen?
Ich kranker, unnatürlicher Perverser. 
Aber viele Krankheiten kann man bekanntlich heilen, ab in eine Anstalt, paar sexy schwulen Fotos anschauen, vielleicht noch Männer Popos anfassen und auf dem Papier steht ich bin geheilt. 
Okay i'm loosing it, aber die Krux an der Sache stelle ich mir gerade so ähnlich vor. 



Lg3 schrieb:


> Wenn man als Kind so erzogen wurde das Schwul sein etwas falsches ist, das Schwule "wiederlich" sind, ist es garnicht so einfach wie manche hier denken. Wenn man es so im Kopf hat und seine ganze Kindheit eingetrichtert bekommen hat kann man nicht einfach mit dem Finger schnipsen und auf einmal ist die Erziehung weg.
> 
> Mir wurde das auch so beigebracht. Man wird ja nicht Schwulen-feindlich geboren..


Jup.
Ich als Russlanddeutscher wurde auch etwas homophob erzogen. Zwar gab es allgemein wenig Sexualthemen in meiner Kindheit, aber falls irgendetwas mit Schwulen war hat man mir eine homophobe Haltung schon erzogen. 
Ich war als Teenager vor vielen Jahren auch ziemlich homophob.
Mit dem Alter und steigender Intelligenz hat das Gott sei Dank abgenommen. Vor allem paar hitzige Diskussionen mit Frauen, die da wohl schon immer deutlich toleranter waren, haben mich in die richtige Bahn gelenkt. 
Als Homophober hatte ich deutlich weniger schlüssige Argumente dagegen als Homophile dafür. 
So jedenfalls meine Ansicht. 



Best11163 schrieb:


> Würde in Russland nicht auch Company of Heros in Russland aus rein propagandistischen Gründen verboten.
> [...]
> Und man kann sich sehr wohl leicht von seiner Erziehung befreien. Das sind nur Ausreden.


1. Bei Company of Hereos kann ich das schon nachvollziehen. 
Jede Gesellschaft hat ihre eigenen Geschichtsschreiber und jede Gesellschaft ihre entsprechende Propaganda. 

2. Von seiner Erziehung sich zu befreien fällt aber manchmal sehr schwer. 
Die mentale Barriere sieht man so häufig bei Menschen.


----------



## Best11163 (12. Mai 2014)

Ich beschwer mich aber auch nicht über Shooter bei denen man auf Nazis schießt.  

Und selbst wenn es schwer fällt bringt es doch eines der wichtigsten Güter Aufklärung.

@ Glan mit der Definition von Freiheit hast du recht, das hatte ich nicht bedacht


----------



## MysticBinary82 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Atma schrieb:


> Besser hätte ich es auch nicht ausdrücken können.
> 
> Solange Schwule unter sich bleiben, kann ich gut damit leben. Was jedoch gar nicht geht, ist wenn sie mal wieder ein verstärktes Mitteilungsbedürfnis haben und einem ihre Neigung fast schon aufzwingen wollen. Ab dem Punkt hört die Toleranz bei mir auf und aus Toleranz wird Ablehnung. Transen wie Conchita lehne ich jedoch grundsätzlich ab. Da bekomm ich Ekelpickel, wenn ich so was sehen muss.
> 
> ...


 
 Das ist Traurig, zumal ich ständig Pärchen sehe die Händchen halten oder sich in der Öffentlichkeit verliebt Küssen DU mir aber dieses Recht streitig machst. Das ist auch ein Grund warum wir Homosexuellen das so sehr Thematisieren, damit es einfach zur Normalität wird und ich mich mit meinen Partner einfach in ein Café setzen kann und ihn küssen kann so wie jedes andere Pärchen das auch tun würde.
 Es ist ja nun nicht so als ob ich Ihn gleich besteigen würde.

 Am besten ich gehe deiner Meinung wohl ins Kloster damit du ja nie in die Gelegenheit kommst mich mit einem Mann auf der Straße zu sehen.

 Zudem, Conchita Wurst ist keine Transe (extrem abwertend) wie du es sagst. Sie ist eine Stilfigur, die mit der Geschlechterrolle spielt und nur weil dein enges Weltbild das nicht fassen kann muss man solche Menschen nicht gleich den Tod an den Hals wünschen (im übertragenen Sinne).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Atma schrieb:


> Weggucken, wenn einem die Wurst auf jeder Seite, Zeitung oder Fernsehsender entgegenspringt ... jup. In dem Fall ist weggucken nicht so einfach!



Seite im Sinne von Webseite? Habe ich heute noch auf keiner gesehen. Zeitung? Jup, irgendwo weit hinten im Feuilleton war ein einzelnes Bild. Und iirc das erste und höchst wahrscheinlich auch das letzte. Wenn ich mir überlege, wie oft ich dagegen *Politiker nach Wunsch einsetzen*s Hackfresse ansehen muss...
Und Fernsehsehnder? Wieso guckst du Sendungen, die dich nicht interessieren? Pro Tipp: Computerspiele sind auch gute Unterhaltung und wenn man nicht gerade die Sims spielt, ist das heteronormative Weltbild selten gefährdet 



> Schön Copy & Paste .



Schön, dass wenigstens einer Person die Zeilen bekannt vorkommen  



> Habe ich jemanden hier beleidigt oder diffamiert? Nein. Habe ich provoziert oder jemanden bedroht? Nein. Und somit habe ich von niemandem die Rechte verletzt.


 
War nur ein allgemeine Erinnerung daran, dass "ich meine, ..." kein Persilschein für beliebige "..." ist, sondern dass es durchaus Ansichten gibt, die einen direkten Angriff gegenüber anderen darstellen.


----------



## Khazar (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> War nur ein allgemeine Erinnerung daran, dass "ich meine, ..." kein Persilschein für beliebige "..." ist, sondern dass es durchaus Ansichten gibt, die einen direkten Angriff gegenüber anderen darstellen.


 
this


----------



## ds9 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Schwule gehen echt garnicht. Aber Lesben sind bei uns Männern immer gerne gesehen, ich denke da hat kaum einer ein Problem mit. warum auch ^^.


----------



## Locuza (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Ich frage mich wirklich, auch wenn ich homophobe Haltungen gegenüber Lesben gesehen habe, wie hoch der Porno Traffic bezüglich Lesbian Porn von den Russen ist. 
Würde mich bestimmt nicht wundern, wenn der Prozentsatz bei der Akzeptanz von Homosexualität da deutlich höher ist.


----------



## Andrej (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

In Russland werden viele Gesetze beschlossen und Menschen verprügel,wenn der Tag lang ist.
Im Westen bekommt man aber immer das Gefühl,dass es nur die Schwulen trifft.
Ich habe noch nie gehört,dass man in Deutschland darüber berichtete,dass russische Nationalisten Betrunkene,Drogenhändler/konsumenten (hier im Forum gibt es bestimmt auch solche Leute) oder Pädophile verprügeln,
man hört immer nur etwas über die Schwulen.
Denn meisten Russen sind die Schwulen egal,solange sie ihm seine Schwulheit nicht unter die Nase reiben.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



ds9 schrieb:


> Schwule gehen echt garnicht. Aber Lesben sind bei uns Männern immer gerne gesehen, ich denke da hat kaum einer ein Problem mit. warum auch ^^.


 
 Danke, und das verstehe ich nicht, warum wird man immer auf die Sexuelle Handlung reduziert? Wenn du eine Frau anschaust, denkst du dann sofort daran wie du die am besten besteigen kannst oder wie geil es doch wäre wenn die eine lesbische Nummer schieben würde? Zumal echte Lesben es sicher nicht so geil finden wenn da ein Mann mit macht. Aber das ist es eben wohl, Männer denken mit ihren Schwängel und fühlen diesen gleich bedroht, falls ein Mann Sex mit einen anderen Mann hat. Warum? Was ist daran so schlimm? Sind Männer und Frauen unterschiedliche Wesen oder sind wir nicht alle Menschen? Werdet bitte erwachsen. Das ist echt erschreckend.



Andrej schrieb:


> In Russland werden viele Gesetze beschlossen und Menschen verprügel,wenn der Tag lang ist.
> Im Westen bekommt man aber immer das Gefühl,dass es nur die Schwulen trifft.
> Ich habe noch nie gehört,dass man in Deutschland darüber berichtete,dass russische Nationalisten Betrunkene,Drogenhändler/konsumenten (hier im Forum gibt es bestimmt auch solche Leute) oder Pädophile verprügeln,
> man hört immer nur etwas über die Schwulen.
> Denn meisten Russen sind die Schwulen egal,solange sie ihm seine Schwulheit nicht unter die Nase reiben.



Ich weiß nicht in welcher Welt du lebst oder ob du einen Filter nur für dieses Thema hast aber wir Homosexuelle Hängen nichts an die große Glocke. Wir haben ein Paar Gay Prides in Deutschland und den CSD aber das ist Spaß inkl. politischem Hintergrund. Also derzeit sind viel mehr die Themen Finanzen, Krieg und Politik Aktuell. Ich lese jeden Tag Nachrichten und sehe so gut wie nie irgendetwas Schwulenbezogen. Wer nicht klar kommt mit einer Conchita Wurst, der muss ja beim Thema Krieg komplett eingehen.
 Das du vermehrt etwas darüber gehört hast, dass eben Homosexuelle und ja wir sind nicht die Schwulen oder Aliens, wir sind ganz normale Menschen (wer das nicht begreift ist in meinen Augen Infantil) liegt einfach an dem expliziten Gesetz welches nun mal eine Minderheit diskriminiert. Das lustige ist, dass du selbst zu einer Minderheit in Deutschland gehörst und von einer speziellen Gruppe von Leuten Diskriminiert wirst. Ich weiß ja nicht wie du dich da fühlst aber ich habe Kein bock mir das Recht auf ein freies Leben nur weil es für dich und andere, auch hier im Forum, unangenehm ist.

 Just get over it and grow up, please.

 Besonders Schwulheit, was bitte ist das? Hast du eine Hetenheit? Ist das was zu essen?


----------



## Locuza (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Danke, und das verstehe ich nicht, warum wird man immer auf die Sexuelle Handlung reduziert? Wenn du eine Frau anschaust, denkst du dann sofort daran wie du die am besten besteigen kannst oder wie geil es doch wäre wenn die eine lesbische Nummer schieben würde? Zumal echte Lesben es sicher nicht so geil finden wenn da ein Mann mit macht. Aber das ist es eben wohl, Männer denken mit ihren Schwängel und fühlen diesen gleich bedroht, falls ein Mann Sex mit einen anderen Mann hat. Warum? Was ist daran so schlimm? Sind Männer und Frauen unterschiedliche Wesen oder sind wir nicht alle Menschen? Werdet bitte erwachsen. Das ist echt erschreckend.


 Da muss ich als Mann traurigerweise sagen, dass es schon etwas schade ist in einer Männer dominierten/geprägten Welt zu leben. 
Frauen sind bei vielen "versexualisiert" und zwei Sex-Objekte sind natürlich noch besser, als eines. 
*Hust* ich muss aber an der Stelle selber ehrlich sagen, dass ich Männer generell total eklig finde und zwei homosexuelle Frauen durchaus einen Reiz auf mich ausüben, da Frauen für mich schöne Geschöpfe sind und zwei natürlich der Logik folgen, besser als eins. 
Da ich nicht homosexuell bin, denke ich, dass es auch eine normale Sichtweise eines Heterosexuellen ist. 
Vielleicht sieht es ein reiner homosexueller Mann ebenso bei zwei Frauen, vielleicht nicht als eklig, aber als total unattraktiv. 
Keine Ahnung, habe mich nie mit schwulen tiefgreifend unterhalten können und da sieht es sicher auch jeder etwas anders. 



> Wer nicht klar kommt mit einer Conchita Wurst, der muss ja beim Thema Krieg komplett eingehen.


Krieg ist männlich und cool, eine Wurst ist verstörend. Blut leckt aber doch jeder Mann, mal so, mal so. 



> Das lustige ist, dass du selbst zu einer Minderheit in Deutschland gehörst und von einer speziellen Gruppe von Leuten Diskriminiert wirst. Ich weiß ja nicht wie du dich da fühlst aber ich habe Kein bock mir das Recht auf ein freies Leben nur weil es für dich und andere, auch hier im Forum, unangenehm ist.


  Also mein Leben sah bezüglich Homosexualität so aus. 
Bis zum Alter von 16 war schwul sein/die Ausdrücke eben eine Beleidigung und alles negativ konnotiert. 
Hier in Deutschland. 
Im Alter darüber hatte ich auch schwule Kollegen, wo ich das erst am Ende erfahren habe und für einige war es nicht einfach sich zu outen. 
Ich kann mir auch nicht in Deutschland vorstellen, dass ein Schwuler, sagen wir mal im jungen Alter, sagen kann er ist schwul, ohne sich unwohl zu fühlen und dämliche Fragen gestellt zu bekommen und beleidigt zu werden. 
Das geht auch bei vielen Erwachsenen nicht.


----------



## Dimitrijj (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Irgendwie kommt es mir auch so vor als würden manche leute hier denken in Russland wäre Schwul sein verboten? Das stimmt einfach nicht. Es ist einzig und allein verboten "homosexuelle Propaganda" in der öffentlichkeit zu Betreiben!! Man darf Schwul seien das ist legal, nur nicht in der öffentlichkeit Rumknutschen oder so.

Ausserdem wird Homosexualität in Russland seit 1999 nicht mehr als Geisteskrankheit angesehen, das ist doch mal was! Sehr tolerant wie ich finde.


----------



## Quat (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Ich 15 schrieb:


> Es ist schon erstaunlich wie der Diktator Putin Russland zurück ins letzte Jahrtausend treibt.


 
Sorry aber! Dein Avatar läßt mich deine Kommentar wohl missverstehen. Freust du dich jetzt darüber?



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> WTF? Eine Neigung, die man nicht beeinflussen kann, abzulehnen und gleichzeitig den Menschen damit abzuwerten und sich selbst eine Stufe höher zu stellen, das ist widerlich.
> Einen Menschen nur auf seine sexuelle Neigung zu reduzieren ist engstirnig.
> Indirekt gut heißen, dass am besten alle "andersgearteten Menschen", als man selbst offensichtlich, strafverfolg werden, das ist asozial!
> Was würdest du tun, wenn dein Kind homosexuell oder transsexuell ist? Es verstoßen, nicht mehr lieben oder wie in einigen islamischen Ländern einfach auf der Straße abknallen?
> ...


 
asozial = nicht sozial
Wenn aber die Mehrheit eines Landes genau das was du (ich übrigens auch) anprangerst nicht als asozial ansieht, ist es dann asozial?
Ich bin fest dafon überzeugt, dass die überwiegende Mehrheit der russischen Bevölkerung mit diesem Gesetz auch nicht einverstanden ist. Wir reden hier über ein Land in dem die soziale Ungleichheit Superlative erreicht. Die haben überwiegend andere Probleme! Nicht nur genetische Minderheiten leiden darunter!
Das Russland mit einer derartigen Gesetzgebung nicht allein steht, sondern dieses Weltweit eher eher die Regel ist, sollten wir dabei auch nicht vergessen!
Alle islamische regierten Staaten, China, Indien und so weiter und so weiter.
Ein kleiner Ansatz daran etwas zu ändern wäre hier! Avaaz ist eine Initiative die sich jeder wenigstens mal anschauen sollte!
Nicht zuletzt bleibt auch "unser" ach so liberales Deutschland eine Gleichberechtigung schuldig!

Bedenkenswert ist auch; was wollen die damit erreichen? Man wird ja nicht Homosexuell, fällt ja eher unter genetischer Abweichung. Sicherlich gibt es immer mal wieder welche die das einfach nur "in" finden. Kein Wunder in unserer Gesellschaft, wo "sich selbst produzieren" der artige Ausmaße an nimmt.


----------



## D00msday (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Offenbar haben einfach viele... ich nenne sie jetzt einfach mal liebevoll "Stupido Sapiens" aus dem mittelalterlichen Osten zu wenig Intelligenz, um sich vorstellen zu können, dass es Menschen gibt, die aufgrund ihrer genetischen Fehler auf gleichartige Geschlechter stehen. Ich denke ihnen fehlt die Gabe komplexe Gedankengänge zu einem Urteil zu verbinden, sodass sie erst gar nicht darauf kommen, dass von einer gleichgeschlechtlichen Sexualität eine geringere Gefahr ausgeht, als von einem primitiven sich selbst mehrfach reproduzierenden aggressiven Affenwesen, das sich wie ein Virus ausbreitet und alles um sich herum dabei zerstört. 

Vielleicht sind sie sich auch ihrer eigenen Sexualität noch so unbewusst, dass sie Angst haben, sie könnten gleichgeschlechtlichen Sex genau so toll finden, obwohl es doch nicht der Meinung der grauen versklavten kopierenden Masse entspricht.

*Also ich als Gelehrter habe lieber eine Welt mit 90% gleichgeschlechtlichen Liebhabern, als eine Welt mit 90% Stupido Sapiens.*

Weiß eigentlich jemand, ob die gleichen Stupido Sapiens auch was gegen Behinderte haben? Denn wenn gleichgeschlechtliche geistig oder körperlich behindert sind, dann müssten sie doch auch gegen geistig und körperlich Behinderte so vor gehen. Oder wird da wieder mit zweierlei Maß gemessen?

PS: Ich mag Sims!


----------



## MysticBinary82 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



D00msday schrieb:


> [...] genetischen Fehler auf gleichartige Geschlechter stehen [...]


 
Also, ich bitte dich. Ich habe keine genetischen Fehler. Kein Wissenschaftler kann genau sagen warum einige Menschen eine andere Hirnentwicklung erfahren. Das kann rein Hormoneller Natur sein bei der Schwangerschaft oder ein genetischer Marker oder gar eine Kombination aus beiden. Niemand kann das wirklich sagen. Zudem klingt Fehler so als wäre es eine Krankheit, die nur mit der richtigen Therapie heilbar / zu lindern wäre.


----------



## Research (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Da sind laut Wissenschaft die Frauen schuld. Genauer der Hormonhaushalt im Fruchtwasser. Der wirkt sich wohl sehr auf das Hirn aus. Leider dauern solche Forschungen sehr lange.

Und ein "Schwules-Gen" hätte man längst gefunden.


Mal nebenbei, unsere "Russen" hier sagen man solle es als Schwuler unterlassen es anderen unter die Nase zu reiben schwul zu sein. Wie Küssen/Heiraten. Das ist Propaganda. Gelte aber auch für Heteros. LOL
Die wohl größte Lüge seit es Schokolade gibt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



ds9 schrieb:


> Schwule gehen echt garnicht. Aber Lesben sind bei uns Männern immer gerne gesehen, ich denke da hat kaum einer ein Problem mit. warum auch ^^.



Ich würde ja eher sagen Du gehst mal gar nicht mit dieser Haltung. Man sollte schon so Tolerant sein indem was man sich selbst an Freiheiten herausnimmt / wünscht auch anderen Mitmenschen zugestehen.
 Ich zb. kann mit Drag - Queens, Travestie und dieser Conchita Wurst nix anfangen aber deswegen kann ich es aber trotzdem tolerieren und die Neigung akzeptieren


----------



## Dimitrijj (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Vielleicht hat das mit den Schwulen ja echt etwas mit den Genen zu tun. Das würde ja bedeuten das Schwule irgendwann aussterben werden. Da Schwule ja keine Kinder bekommen können, ausser wenn sie die Kinder von einer anderen Frau austragen lassen, wird der Gen-stammbaum bald aussterben. Man sagt ja auch Homosexuelle sind die Lösung der Natur gegen die Überbevölkerung.

Meine Mutter meinte immer das sind Kranke Menschen, und so werde ich es auch an meine Kinder weitergeben!


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Dimitrijj schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat das mit den Schwulen ja echt etwas mit den Genen zu tun. Das würde ja bedeuten das Schwule irgendwann aussterben werden. Da Schwule ja keine Kinder bekommen können, ausser wenn sie die Kinder von einer anderen Frau austragen lassen, wird der Gen-stammbaum bald aussterben. Man sagt ja auch Homosexuelle sind die Lösung der Natur gegen die Überbevölkerung.
> 
> Meine Mutter meinte immer das sind Kranke Menschen, und so werde ich es auch an meine Kinder weitergeben!



Ja, wo kämen wir denn auch hin, wenn wir nicht genau das tun und denken was unsere Eltern vor uns gedacht und getan haben.


----------



## Caduzzz (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Dimitrijj schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat das mit den Schwulen ja echt etwas mit den Genen zu tun. Das würde ja bedeuten das Schwule irgendwann aussterben werden. Da Schwule ja keine Kinder bekommen können, ausser wenn sie die Kinder von einer anderen Frau austragen lassen, wird der Gen-stammbaum bald aussterben. Man sagt ja auch Homosexuelle sind die Lösung der Natur gegen die Überbevölkerung.
> 
> Meine Mutter meinte immer das sind Kranke Menschen, und so werde ich es auch an meine Kinder weitergeben!



Homosexualität ist aber bis heute nicht ausgestorben..und nach deiner Logik ist dies nur dadurch passiert, dass alle Homosexuellen ihre potentiellen Kinder seit Jahrtausenden von Jahren durch heterosexuelle Frauen haben austragen lassen...

Bzw. warum sind Homosexuelle bis heute nicht ausgestorben? Nach deiner, anscheinend, Denke können sie sich ja nicht fortpflanzen, also müßte es schon seeehr lange keine Homosexualität geben...merkst du den Widerspruch?
Ob es dafür ein Gen gibt oder nicht ist total egal, ein Homosexueller Mensch tut einem nichts!!(sry, blöde Formulierung, aber einfach Worte)

Und ja, leider gibt es noch sehr viel mehr Länder als nur Russland, in denen Homosexualität bestraft bzw. verboten ist...und die einzige Lösung der Natur gegen Überbevölkerung ist Dummheit und mangelnde Schulbildung! Nämlich dann wenn, nachdem erst einmal Minderheiten "ausgerottet" sind, sie sich gegenseitig an die Gurgel gehen.
In Russland ist ein großes Problem, dass Homosexualität mit Pädophilie gleich gesetzt wird, sind aber 2 unterschiedliche Paar Schuhe!

Das schöne am denkenden Menschen ist, dass er hinterfragen kann! Wenn mir also jemand erzählt "..das ist so, das war schon immer so..", heißt das nicht, dass das der goldene Weg ist, es sei denn man macht es sich bequem und überläßt das Denken anderen....


----------



## Dimitrijj (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Naja zu der Sache mit den Aussterben der Homosexuellen muss man natürlich noch viel mehr Fakten und Szenarien mit einbinden. Erstmal gibt es ja auch noch Samenspender habe letzens erst von einen Schwulen Mann gelesen der über 100 Kinder hat, weil er immer Samenspenden gegangen ist. So kann sich das gen natürlich sehr schnell verbreiten. Aber da frage ich mich war es nicht so das es Homosexuellen verboten ist Samen zu spenden, oder gilt das nur für Blutspenden ? Dazu gibt es sicher auch noch leute die Homosexuell sind aber sich nicht trauen sich zu outen und trotzdem mit Frauen ausgehen einfach um normal zu erscheinen.

Und nochmal zu der Sache wegen Russland und Homosexualität strafbar/verboten, wie ich schon in meinen Ersten post geschrieben hatte ist Homosexuell seien in Russland weder Strafbar noch ist es Verboten. Solang man nicht in der Öffentlichkeit rum macht. soweit ich weiß gibt es sogar Schwulenbars in Russland.


----------



## Caduzzz (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Dimitrijj schrieb:


> Naja zu der Sache mit den Aussterben der Homosexuellen muss man natürlich noch viel mehr Fakten und Szenarien mit einbinden. Erstmal gibt es ja auch noch Samenspender habe letzens erst von einen Schwulen Mann gelesen der über 100 Kinder hat, weil er immer Samenspenden gegangen ist. So kann sich das gen natürlich sehr schnell verbreiten. Aber da frage ich mich war es nicht so das es Homosexuellen verboten ist Samen zu spenden, oder gilt das nur für Blutspenden ? Dazu gibt es sicher auch noch leute die Homosexuell sind aber sich nicht trauen sich zu outen und trotzdem mit Frauen ausgehen einfach um normal zu erscheinen.



Warum sollte ein Homosexueller sich nicht trauen zu outen? Genau, weil der engstirnige, dumme Mob ihm sonst das Gesicht poliert!!! Traurig!

"Normal" mit Frauen auszugehen?? Und wenn du mit deinen Kumpels, ohne Frauen, Fußball spielen gehst - wird man dann schwul? Vermutlich nicht, ist ja "normal". Wenn du jetzt aber als Mann gegen eine Frauenfußballmannschaft spielst - wird man dann schwul? Könnte sein, ist ja schließlich nicht normal...
Merkst du, dass deine Argumentationen auf ganz dünnen Eis sind? Damit sind krude Thesen nicht beweisbar!

 Es gibt keinen guten Grund etwas gegen Homosexuelle zu haben, und wenn man nur ein wenig hinterfragt bei Politikern oder religiösen Vorbetern wird man das eigentlich auch selber ganz schnell feststellen können.
 Und zum Rest, sorry....wo hast du denn den Quatsch her?


----------



## Research (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Na klar, vor Jahrtausenden hat das genau so auch geklappt. Auch zu Zeiten, wie bei den Griechen/Spartanern... wo es kein Problem war. Ja, ich sehe deinen Punkt.

Blöd nur das es im Tierreich auch vorkommt nur ganz ohne Zwang durch Gesellschaft oder Hintergedanken einer "Hinterrücksen-Invasion". (OK, DER musste sein.)

Hey, Scheiterhaufen klang ganz lustig, wollen wir das wieder einführen? Die Seelen dieser Armen Sünder retten?
Und die ganze Schwule-Literatur, last sie uns sammeln, auftürmen und auf öffentlichen Plätzen verbrennen.
Nein besser, lasst uns die Schwulen darauf verbrennen. Hach, deutsche Effizienz.
Wenn wir gerade dabei sind, vergesst nicht vorher deren Bars in Schutt und Asche zu legen.


Und sollte durch Zufall dabei der Reichstag in Flamen aufgehen, waren bestimmt die Schulen.
Ich wittere eine Schwule-Weltverschwörung!!


----------



## MysticBinary82 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Dimitrijj schrieb:


> Meine Mutter meinte immer das sind Kranke Menschen, und so werde ich es auch an meine Kinder weitergeben!


 
Sehr nett, ich sage auch nicht, Russen sind Hinterweltler die alle kastriert werden müssten, denn ihre Ansichten sind in einer modernen Welt nicht tragbar.

Homosexualität und der Zweck in der Natur ist bis jetzt noch überhaupt nicht konkret erforscht. (Ich hoffe so sehr du bekommst nie Kinder. Noch mehr homophobe Menschen braucht die Welt wirklich nicht.)

Zudem ist es völliger quatsch, ich weiß zu 100% das mein Vater Heterosexuell ist und meine Mutter zu 100% Heterosexuell ist. Wie also kann ich dann Homosexuell sein wenn deine Theorie des Aussterbens der genetischen Linie stimmen würde? Reinstes Stammtischgelaber auf tiefsten Niveau!

Ich werde meinen 2 Neffen und 2 Nichten weiter geben, dass Russen sch***e sind und man einen großen Bogen um das Volk machen soll. (Das mach ich natürlich nicht aber ich wollte mal lesen wie das im Geiste Klingt.)



Research schrieb:


> Blöd nur das es im Tierreich auch vorkommt nur ganz ohne Zwang durch Gesellschaft oder Hintergedanken einer "Hinterrücksen-Invasion". (OK, DER musste sein.)


 
Hihi, ist genau so ein Schwachsinn wie dass die Schwarzen die USA einnehmen. Solche Ängste entstehen meistens genau an den Orten wo eher kaum Menschen von dieser Randgruppe zu finden sind. Großstädte hingegen sind was Akzeptanz und Toleranz angeht weit liberaler als ländliche Regionen. Jetzt könnte man behaupten Russland wäre eine riesen ländliche Region... ... ... Könnte was dran sein. 



Research schrieb:


> Hey, Scheiterhaufen klang ganz lustig, wollen wir das wieder einführen? Die Seelen dieser Armen Sünder retten?
> Und die ganze Schwule-Literatur, last sie uns sammeln, auftürmen und auf öffentlichen Plätzen verbrennen.
> Nein besser, lasst uns die Schwulen darauf verbrennen. Hach, deutsche Effizienz.
> Wenn wir gerade dabei sind, vergesst nicht vorher deren Bars in Schutt und Asche zu legen.


 
Ach das ist doch so 20. Jahrhundert. Da muss es doch eine effizientere Lösung geben.


----------



## Research (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Sehr nett, ich sage auch nicht, Russen sind Hinterweltler die alle kastriert werden müssten, denn ihre Ansichten sind in einer modernen Welt nicht tragbar.
> 
> []


 
Bitte den Fachbegriff "Untermenschen" nutzen.

Und vielleicht hat ja ein Schwuler zur Tarnung eine deiner Vorfahrionen vergewaltigt?!!!
Diese Feiglinge, rennen immer vor dem erlösendem Scheiterhaufen weg!!


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Sehr nett, ich sage auch nicht, Russen sind Hinterweltler die alle kastriert werden müssten, denn ihre Ansichten sind in einer modernen Welt nicht tragbar.
> 
> Homosexualität und der Zweck in der Natur ist bis jetzt noch überhaupt nicht konkret erforscht. (Ich hoffe so sehr du bekommst nie Kinder. Noch mehr homophobe Menschen braucht die Welt wirklich nicht.)
> 
> ...


 
Du solltest besser noch aus purem Trotz eine Leihmutter mieten, eigene Kinder kriegen, und denen dann beibringen wie böse die Russen sind. Oh, und natürlich das Homo-Gen weitergeben, beinah hätte ichs vergessen.


----------



## Research (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Was?
Das muss man absichtlich machen?
Dann sind das vielleicht mutierte Vampire....
Notiz an mich selber: Knoblauch essen hält erfolgreich Menschen in meiner Umgebung von mir Fern, müssen alles Schwule sein. Gleich mal melden.


----------



## Caduzzz (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Das beste Mittel gegen Intoleranz und Dummheit ist immer noch Bildung! Und zwar indem man mehrere + unterschiedliche Quellen hat, nicht nur eine!


----------



## Lexx (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Das Homo-Gen macht homogen.

Leihmütter sind nicht mehr Maß der Dinge.

Heute werden Kinder wie Waren je nach individueller Vorliebe und Nachfrage
vom Weltmarkt importiert um am äußerst lukrativen Adoptionsmarkt ihren Profit 
abzuwerfen und der Mitleids- und Betroffenheitsindustrie ihre Berechtigung zu
fundieren.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Research schrieb:


> Bitte den Fachbegriff "Untermenschen" nutzen.
> 
> Und vielleicht hat ja ein Schwuler zur Tarnung eine deiner Vorfahrionen vergewaltigt?!!!
> Diese Feiglinge, rennen immer vor dem erlösendem Scheiterhaufen weg!!



Hmm das klingt in der Tat plausibel... Diese Sau, jetzt bin ich ein genetischer Krüppel.

Ach wir Homos können doch nicht rennen, mit unseren Handtaschen und gebrochenen Handgelenken geht das nicht. Wie sollen wir uns auch sonst auf der Straße erkennen?



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Du solltest besser noch aus purem Trotz eine Leihmutter mieten, eigene Kinder kriegen, und denen dann beibringen wie böse die Russen sind. Oh, und natürlich das Homo-Gen weitergeben, beinah hätte ichs vergessen.



Hihi, du bringst einen ja auf Ideen. Am besten ich mach es wie in dem Beispiel und lass mir gleich 100 Kinder machen. denen bring ich das dann alles bei. Kann ich ja fast schon eine Schule nur für meine Kinder öffnen.


----------



## Dimitrijj (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



caduzzz schrieb:


> Und zum Rest, sorry....wo hast du denn den Quatsch her?


 
Was meinst du? Alles was ich geschrieben habe stimmt so.




MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Homosexualität und der Zweck in der Natur ist bis jetzt noch überhaupt nicht konkret erforscht. (Ich hoffe so sehr du bekommst nie Kinder. Noch mehr homophobe Menschen braucht die Welt wirklich nicht.)
> 
> Zudem ist es völliger quatsch, ich weiß zu 100% das mein Vater Heterosexuell ist und meine Mutter zu 100% Heterosexuell ist. Wie also kann ich dann Homosexuell sein wenn deine Theorie des Aussterbens der genetischen Linie stimmen würde? Reinstes Stammtischgelaber auf tiefsten Niveau!
> 
> Ich werde meinen 2 Neffen und 2 Nichten weiter geben, dass Russen sch***e sind und man einen großen Bogen um das Volk machen soll. (Das mach ich natürlich nicht aber ich wollte mal lesen wie das im Geiste Klingt.)



Ob ich Kinder bekomme lass das mal meine Sorge sein. Tu nicht so als wären Homophobe schlechte Menschen!.. Das empfinde ich als sehr intolerant und beleidigend! Homosexuelle wurden doch schon vor Tausenden von Jahren  gemieden, was gäbe es für einen Grund das jetzt anders zu  machen?

Aber zum glück sind Homosexuelle momentan eine seeehr sehr kleine Randgruppe, habe in meinen ganzen Leben noch keine einzige Homosexuelle Person getroffen. Würde man an fast jeder ecke so einen Treffen wäre das schon was anderes.

Und wie man etwas gegen Russen haben kann verstehe ich nicht, was wäre man denn dann für ein Rassist? Die Russen haben einen der Sympathischsten Anführer aller Zeiten! Wladimir Wladimirowitsch Putin! Er sitzt nicht nur rum er tut alles um die Ukraine vor den Terroristen der die Macht an sich gerissen hat zu befreien. Wir sind das einzige Volk das die Ukrainischen Bürger retten will, alle anderen Länder schauen nur zu und verhängen Sanktionen gegen uns ?? Die Logik dahinter muss man erstmal verstehen..


----------



## Research (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Ich dachte ihr seit hinten undicht? Inklusive Humpeln?
BTW: Braucht ihr überhaupt noch Nahrung wenn ihr ständig von hinten gefüttert werdet??

(Das mit den Handgelenken kenn ich nicht, erklär!)


@Dimitrijj
Das fing erst mit der, SUPRISE" Kirche an.
Wie schon gesagt, guck mal in die Geschichte der Grichen, SPartaner und auch der Römer, nie ein Problem.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (13. Mai 2014)

Dimitrijj schrieb:


> Ob ich Kinder bekomme lass das mal meine Sorge sein. Tu nicht so als wären Homophobe schlechte Menschen!.. Das empfinde ich als sehr intolerant und beleidigend! Homosexuelle wurden doch schon vor Tausenden von Jahren gemieden, was gäbe es für einen Grund das jetzt anders zu machen?


Und du warst dabei und weißt das natürlich. Zudem wurden auch Hexen verfolgt oder Juden oder Polytheisten. Es gibt für eine Gruppe Menschen immer fadenscheinige Gründe eine andere zu unterdrücken oder zu verfolgen.



Dimitrijj schrieb:


> Aber zum glück sind Homosexuelle momentan eine seeehr sehr kleine Randgruppe, habe in meinen ganzen Leben noch keine einzige Homosexuelle Person getroffen. Würde man an fast jeder ecke so einen Treffen wäre das schon was anderes.


Woher willst du wissen ob die Menschen die du täglich triffst Hetero-/Homo-/Bi-/Transsexuell sind? Steht das einem auf der Stirn geschrieben? So ein BS hab ich lange nicht gehört, dass nicht jeder Homosexuelle eine Rampensau ist sollte vllt auch dir klar sein.



Dimitrijj schrieb:


> Und wie man etwas gegen Russen haben kann verstehe ich nicht, was wäre man denn dann für ein Rassist?


Und was bist du mir gegenüber? Ist das nicht eigentlich genau das selbe?



Dimitrijj schrieb:


> Die Russen haben einen der Sympathischsten Anführer aller Zeiten! Wladimir Wladimirowitsch Putin! Er sitzt nicht nur rum er tut alles um die Ukraine vor den Terroristen der die Macht an sich gerissen hat zu befreien.


Tja leider ist der Westen mit dran schuld, dass sich die mit Minderwertigkeitskomplexen geplagten Russen jetzt an so einen Totalitären Anführer hängen. Echt schade, denn ich habe von Grund auf nichts gegen Menschen, egal welche Religion, Hautfarbe, Sprache oder Herkunft sie haben. Ich habe aber etwas gegen Menschen, die anderen das Recht absprechen ein freies individuell gestaltetes Leben zu führen. 



Dimitrijj schrieb:


> Wir sind das einzige Volk das die Ukrainischen Bürger retten will, alle anderen Länder schauen nur zu und verhängen Sanktionen gegen uns ?? Die Logik dahinter muss man erstmal verstehen..


Ich bin soweit bei dir, dass ich zustimme, dass ein gewisser Teil der neuen Kiewer Regierung nicht unbedingt die beste Wahl ist aber was Russland macht kann auch nicht die Lösung sein. Das nenne ich einem den eigenen Willen aufzwingen ohne einen Dialog zu suchen. Das geht nicht oder würdest du dir eine Umerziehung aufzwingen lassen, nur weil jemand dein Gesicht nicht passt?

Jetzt aber mal ganz im ernst, bei solchen Ansichten, kann ich nicht verstehen wie du dann in so einem verseuchten westlichen Forum verkehrst? Was sind deine Motive?



Research schrieb:


> Ich dachte ihr seit hinten undicht? Inklusive Humpeln?
> BTW: Braucht ihr überhaupt noch Nahrung wenn ihr ständig von hinten gefüttert werdet??
> 
> (Das mit den Handgelenken kenn ich nicht, erklär!)


 
LOL 

Ja ich kann nicht außer Haus gehen ohne gleich von der nächsten Schwulette von hinten angesprungen zu werden. Deswegen sitze ich so viel vor dem Computer, da ich dann nicht Gefahr laufe erwischt zu werden. 

Gebrochene Handgelenke


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Oh Gott, dieser Thread


----------



## MysticBinary82 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Na ja leider muss man das wohl mit etwas Ironie und Sarkasmus durchsetzen, sonst wird es zu ernst und das fände ich nicht gut.


----------



## Caduzzz (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Ich hoffe das Schwulen-gen springt nicht über, wenn des Führers Rücken mit Sonnencreme eingeschmiert wird, wäre ja sehr verlockend..so oft wie er sich halbnackt zeigt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



caduzzz schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das Schwulen-gen springt nicht über, wenn des Führers Rücken mit Sonnencreme eingeschmiert wird, wäre ja sehr verlockend..so oft wie er sich halbnackt zeigt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hmm, mir wird so homosexuell zumute wenn ich diesen starken Führer betrachte


----------



## Research (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Wo endet diese Angel?


----------



## Caduzzz (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Research schrieb:


> Wo endet diese Angel?


 
 Krim? Wer weiß...


----------



## Lexx (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Research schrieb:


> Wo endet diese Angel?


Bei Angelo. Oder doch Angela?


----------



## Caduzzz (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Na ja leider muss man das wohl mit etwas Ironie und Sarkasmus durchsetzen, sonst wird es zu ernst und das fände ich nicht gut.


 
 Sehe ich auch so, wenn jemand herausgefunden hat warum Homophobie besser ist als als Rassismus, kann der sich derjenige ja nochmal melden und die Unterschiede erklären


----------



## Dimitrijj (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Und du warst dabei und weißt das natürlich. Zudem wurden auch Hexen verfolgt oder Juden oder Polytheisten. Es gibt für eine Gruppe Menschen immer fadenscheinige Gründe eine andere zu unterdrücken oder zu verfolgen.


 
Naja das ist ja etwas anderes... Früher waren die Menschen anders drauf. Wenn man schon an die ganzen Ekelhaften Foltermethoden im Mittelalter denkt. Da kann ich froh sein im Jahr 2014 zu Leben.


MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Woher willst du wissen ob die Menschen die du täglich triffst Hetero-/Homo-/Bi-/Transsexuell sind? Steht das einem auf der Stirn geschrieben? So ein BS hab ich lange nicht gehört, dass nicht jeder Homosexuelle eine Rampensau ist sollte vllt auch dir klar sein.


 
Solange sich Homosexuelle ganz normal verhalten und anziehen stört es ja auch gar nicht. Nur wenn es so welche sind die übertrieben ihre Stimme verstellen und überzogen auf Schwul machen oder sich komisch anziehen. Wenn sie sich normal verhalten kriegen wir normalen ja nichts mit 



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Und was bist du mir gegenüber? Ist das nicht eigentlich genau das selbe?


 
Dafür müssten Homosexuelle ja eine eigene Rasse sein?! Gegen dich persönlich habe ich auch nichts gesagt ich kenne dich ja nicht, vielleicht bist du ja ganz ok. Übrigens verachte ich Rassisten ich kann nicht verstehen wie man jemanden hassen kann nur auf Grund der Hautfarbe oder der Herkunft. Schön das es in Deutschland kaum Rassisten gibt.




MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Ich bin soweit bei dir, dass ich zustimme, dass ein gewisser Teil der neuen Kiewer Regierung nicht unbedingt die beste Wahl ist aber was Russland macht kann auch nicht die Lösung sein. Das nenne ich einem den eigenen Willen aufzwingen ohne einen Dialog zu suchen. Das geht nicht oder würdest du dir eine Umerziehung aufzwingen lassen, nur weil jemand dein Gesicht nicht passt?
> 
> Jetzt aber mal ganz im ernst, bei solchen Ansichten, kann ich nicht verstehen wie du dann in so einem verseuchten westlichen Forum verkehrst? Was sind deine Motive?


 
Naja ich wohne momentan in Deutschland und dies ist eigentlich ein Computer-Forum und kein Politikforum.. aber dann habe ich diesen Thread hier gesehen und wollte halt auch meinen Senf dazu abgeben.

Was aber anscheinend total sinnlos ist, ich denke kaum das ich jemanden von euch hier bekehren kann so zu denken wie ich  Genau so wenig wie mich jemand hier beeinflussen könnte.




caduzzz schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das Schwulen-gen springt nicht über, wenn des Führers Rücken mit Sonnencreme eingeschmiert wird, wäre ja sehr verlockend..so oft wie er sich halbnackt zeigt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist doch ein ganz normales Foto soetwas nennt man Stärke und Männlichkeit! Aber dieses trifft es besser.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caduzzz (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

@ Dimitrijj

nein es ist nicht sinnlos zu diskutieren, aber Homophobie oder Rassismus sind sinnlos!

Hehe, Putin halbnackt auf einem Pferd, "Stärke und Männlichkeit"...mir ist da zuerst der Psychologe Freud eingefallen


----------



## MysticBinary82 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

@Dimitrijj

Ich kann nicht verstehen wie man jemanden Hassen kann nur weil er einen anderen Menschen liebt, der zufällig vom selben Geschlecht ist. Das ist genauso unlogisch.

Was denkst du was Homosexuelle Männer anspricht? Weiblichkeit? ganz sicher nicht. Ich für meinen teil mag Männer die richtige Männer sind mit tiefer Stimme und behaarter Brust.

Es gibt leider noch zu viele die so denken wie du. Sorry, dass ich das sagen muss. Ich spreche jeden seine Meinung zu aber hier hat ganz am Anfang einer ein treffendes Bild gepostet wie es mit der Meinungsfreiheit aussieht. Die Quintessenz daraus: "Du kannst deine Meinung haben aber musst auch mit Gegenwehr rechnen."


----------



## Best11163 (13. Mai 2014)

Also meine Theorie ist ja das Putin mit seinen Gesetzen einfach nur überkompensiert und selbst latent homosexuell ist.


----------



## Research (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Naja, dann ist der haarlose Putin ja aus der Schussbahn.
Wobei, sind Russen nicht generell haarig? Ach da kommt das her!

Weitere schreckliche Zustände:
Homo Sapies. Homo Erektus.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Russen sind generell unhaariger um so asiatischer um so unbehaarter werden die Menschen (Hat nix mir Rasse zu tun ist ein an gezüchteter Phänotyp).
Generell haarig sind eher die Männer in Südlichen Ländern bis nach Indien also der Mittlere Osten / arabische Raum. Aber das ist jetzt nicht das Thema was für Männer ich präferiere.


----------



## Caduzzz (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Russen sind generell unhaariger um so asiatischer um so unbehaarter werden die Menschen (Hat nix mir Rasse zu tun ist ein an gezüchteter Phänotyp).
> Generell haarig sind eher die Männer in Südlichen Ländern bis nach Indien also der Mittlere Osten / arabische Raum. Aber das ist jetzt nicht das Thema was für Männer ich präferiere.



 Was bist du denn für ein schwuler Rassist, hast du was gegen deutsche Bärte???

 Mystic, bittebitte nicht missverstehen  *Regenbogenfahne schwenk*


----------



## Research (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Sagt Der, der vom Avatar her auch ständig andere auslutscht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Verdammt. Enttarnt!!

BTW: 666 ist das Zeichen des Tieres.
616 ist der Teufel.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Na klar hab ich nix gegen deutsche Bären...

Armer Bruno 

Ahh Research

6.666 Beiträge. Das ist ein Zeichen von Luzifer.


----------



## Research (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Aber gut, hier ein paar Bilder von mir:

16. Geburtstag:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Dimitrijj schrieb:


> Irgendwie kommt es mir auch so vor als würden manche leute hier denken in Russland wäre Schwul sein verboten? Das stimmt einfach nicht. Es ist einzig und allein verboten "homosexuelle Propaganda" in der öffentlichkeit zu Betreiben!! Man darf Schwul seien das ist legal, nur nicht in der öffentlichkeit Rumknutschen oder so.


 
Man darf schwul sein, aber es nicht ausleben oder wie? 



Dimitrijj schrieb:


> Solang man nicht in der Öffentlichkeit rum macht. soweit ich weiß gibt es sogar Schwulenbars in Russland.



Ein Etablissement, dass von außen als "schwul" erkennbar ist (was auch immer dafür Kriterium sein soll) oder/und dass öffentlich zugänglich ist, würde gegen die "Propaganda"-Gesetze verstoßen, die alles verbieten, was auch nur im entfernsten Homosexualität in einem nicht-negativen Kontext thematisiert.




caduzzz schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so, wenn jemand herausgefunden hat warum Homophobie besser ist als als Rassismus, kann der sich derjenige ja nochmal melden und die Unterschiede erklären


 
Sie hat den entscheidenden Vorteil, dass man damit auch seine nächsten Verwandten hassen kann, was mit Rassismus nicht klappt.




Dimitrijj schrieb:


> Solange sich Homosexuelle ganz normal verhalten und anziehen stört es ja auch gar nicht. Nur wenn es so welche sind die übertrieben ihre Stimme verstellen und überzogen auf Schwul machen oder sich komisch anziehen. Wenn sie sich normal verhalten kriegen wir normalen ja nichts mit



Und was ist jetzt "auf schwul machen"? Und "komisch anziehen"? Wieso dürfen sich Homosexuelle nicht "komisch anziehen", aber Heteros dürfen? Oder dürfen die auch nicht und du schreibst allen eine Einheitskleidung vor?
Und Kabarettist/Stimmenimitator darf man auch nur noch mit der ""richtigen"" sexuellen Orientierung werden?



> Naja ich wohne momentan in Deutschland und dies ist eigentlich ein Computer-Forum und kein Politikforum.. aber dann habe ich diesen Thread hier gesehen und wollte halt auch meinen Senf dazu abgeben.



Ich nutze die Gelegenheit mal, um den Thread ins Politikforum zu schieben, denn es geht hier ja doch eher um eine politische Entscheidung.




Best11163 schrieb:


> Also meine Theorie ist ja das Putin mit seinen Gesetzen einfach nur überkompensiert und selbst latent homosexuell ist.


 
Ich tippe eher darauf, dass ihn mal jemand darauf hingewiesen hat, dass sein übertriebenes Männlichkeitsposing 1:1 dem übertriebenen Männlichkeitsposing einiger Klischee-Schwuler entspricht.
Und wenn Putin eins nicht leiden kann, dann Leute, die genauso toll sind, wie er sind (aka Konkurrenz)


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Ist doch eine vernüftige Einstellung.

Wenn hier in Deutschland Kinder und Jugendliche vor Gewaltdarstellung geschützt werden, warum nicht Spiele mit homosexuellen Inhalt nur für Volljährige?

Der große Unterschied zu uns ist, das Spiel kommt doch für Volljährigen ungeschnitten raus.

In Deutschland werden Spiele die von Anfang an nur für Erwachsene gedacht sind, noch geschnitten oder im schlimmsten Fall gar nicht veröffentlich. Ich finde nicht, dass wir das moralische Recht haben mit dem Finger auf Russland zu zeigen.


----------



## Best11163 (13. Mai 2014)

Weil Gewalt rein gar nichts mit Homosexualität zu tun hat. Deine Argumentation ist Quatsch. 

Außerdem werden spiele nur dann geschnitten wenn sie verfassungswidrige Inhalte haben und das ist vertretbarer als eine Minderheit zu diskriminieren.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Best11163 schrieb:


> Weil Gewalt rein gar nichts mit Homosexualität zu tun hat. Deine Argumentation ist Quatsch.
> 
> Außerdem werden spiele nur dann geschnitten wenn sie verfassungswidrige Inhalte haben und das ist vertretbarer als eine Minderheit zu diskriminieren.


 
Es geht darum, Kinder und Jugendliche vor fragwürdigen Inhalt zu schützen. Das hat was miteinander zu tuen.

Zum Thema geschnitte Spiele: Wieviele verfassungswidrige Inhalte hat denn z.b. GTA - Vice City ? Oder Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2? Darüber hinaus was heißt, dass ist vertretbar? Wer entscheidet denn jetzt was gute und schlechte Zensur ist? Du?

Darüber hinaus. Sims 4 ist in Russland NICHT geschnitte und für Erwachsene erhältich (der große Unterschied zu unserem Staat). Und wo werden die Homosexuellen diskriminiert? Das Spiel ist doch legal ab 18 erhältlich, oder habe ich den Artikel falsch verstanden?

Mit Verlaub, aber deine Argumentation ist Qutasch.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



> Ich tippe eher darauf, dass ihn mal jemand darauf hingewiesen hat, dass sein übertriebenes Männlichkeitsposing 1:1 dem übertriebenen Männlichkeitsposing einiger Klischee-Schwuler entspricht.


 Fehlt bei ihm eigentlich nur noch das rote Kampfbanner in der Hand. Es gab doch hinter den Alpen auch mal einen Poser den man später als Dank am Hals zum trocknen aufgehangen hatte.
 Um mal wieder zum Thema zurück zukommen, da werden die halt damit leben müssen und wer es haben will wird auch so Mittel und Wege kennen es sich doch zu besorgen.


----------



## Best11163 (13. Mai 2014)

In Deutschland darf für Spiele keine Werbung gemacht werden wenn sie zu brutal sind. Sie zu schneiden ist Entscheidung des Herstellers. Dementsprechend ist das keine Zensur im eigentlichen Sinne. Denn Zensur ist im Grundgesetz verboten.

Laut deiner Argumentation ist eine homosexuelle Beziehung also jugendgefährdender als eine normale Beziehung. Das seh ich anders. Wie kommst du darauf? worin liegt der Unterschied ?


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Best11163 schrieb:


> In Deutschland darf für Spiele keine Werbung gemacht werden wenn sie zu brutal sind. Sie zu schneiden ist Entscheidung des Herstellers. Bitte mach dich mit der Gesetzeslage vertraut. Dementsprechend ist das keine Zensur im eigentlichen Sinne.
> 
> Laut deiner Argumentation ist eine homosexuelle Beziehung also jugendgefährdender als eine normale Beziehung. Das seh ich anders. Wie kommst du darauf? worin liegt der Unterschied ?


 
Ja und das ist Zensur. Es geht darum, dass Volljährige Bürger in Deutschland ein Spiel nicht legal ungeschnitten kaufen können. Die Russen können Sims 4 ganz legal ungeschnitten ab 18 Jahren kaufen.

Ergo wir Zensur, die nur Jugendschutz. So sollte Jugendschutz funktionieren, alles was für Kinder und Jugendliche nicht geeignet ist, wird ab 18 verkauft. Aber bei uns darf ich diverse Spiele eben nicht ungeschnitten ganz legal ab 18 kaufen.

Ja natürlich ist eine homosexuelle Beziehung jugendgefährdender als eine normale Beziehung. Du unterscheidest doch selbst zwischen "homosexueller" und "normaler" Beziehung. 

Damit wird doch im Umkehrschluss deutlich, dass Homosexualtität unnormal ist. Und genau das ist der Punkt. Warum soll Kinder eingeredt werden, dass Homosexualtität normal ist? Die Natur (für die Religiösen hier wahlweise auch Gott, Allah oder Jehova) wird sich was dabei gedacht haben, dass die Reproduktion des Menschen nur über heterosexuelle Beziehungen funktionieren.


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Warum soll Kindern eingeredet werden, Homosexualität sei unnormal? Ein gewisser Prozentsatz eben dieser Kinder wird später im Laufe ihres Heranwachsens feststellen, dass sie homosexuell sind. Und sich dann selbst für "unnormal" oder "krank" halten. Mit welchem Recht oder aus welchem Grund überhaupt sollte man das jemandem antun?


----------



## Best11163 (13. Mai 2014)

Es ist keine Zensur.  Es gibt unterschiede. Aber aus welchem verdammten Grund sollte es jugendgefährlicher sein homosexuelle Beziehungen zuzulassen. Es ist auch nicht normal eine Verbrecherkarriere zu starten man kann es trotzdem in Sims darum geht es nicht. 

Laut deiner Argumentation dürfte das Spiel auch ab 18 sein weil man Vegetarier sein darf. Gott will ja auch das wir Fleisch essen sonst hätte er es nicht so lecker gemacht


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Best11163 schrieb:


> Es ist keine Zensur.
> 
> Es gibt unterschiede. Aber aus welchem verdammten Grund sollte es jugendgefährlicher sein homosexuelle Beziehungen zuzulassen. Es ist auch nicht normal eine Verbrecherkarriere zu starten man kann es trotzdem in Sims darum geht es nicht. Und diese Frage nach Normalität IST nicht umstritten.
> 
> Laut deiner Argumentation dürfte das Spiel auch ab 18 sein weil man Vegetarier sein darf. Gott will ja auch das wir Fleisch essen sonst hätte er es nicht so lecker gemacht


 
Was heißt denn zuzulassen? Sims 4 ermöglicht homosexuelle Beziehungen doch oder nicht? Es darf doch ganz legal und ungeschnitten an volljährige Russen verkauft werden oder nicht?

Es wird ja hier so getan, als ob auf Teufel komm raus die Homos diskriminiert werden, nur weil Sims4 eine Freigabe für Erwachsene hat.

Ich kann mir auch Sim4 ganz legal in Deutschland kaufen, aber z.b. könnte ich mir das Spiel "Menschenjagd" (ich habe es mal in Deutsche übersetzt, weil ich nicht weiß, ob ich den Titel beschlagnahmter Spiele nennen darf) als Volljähriger nicht legal in Deutschland kaufen.

Oh wunder ein volljähriger Russe darf sich dieses Spiel in Russland ganz legal kaufen. Also warum erheben wir eigentlich den moralischen Zeigefinger? Unser Freigabesystem ist eine systematische Benachteiliung von Erwachsenen.

Und zu deinem Beispiel, ich weiß, dass du bewusst eine provokative Frage stellst, aber wenn man es ganz genau nimmt, ja Vegetarismus ist genauso unnormal wie Homosexualität. Unser Gebiss und unser Verdaungstrakt ist nicht für eine rein pflanzliche Ernährung gedacht.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es geht darum, Kinder und Jugendliche vor fragwürdigen Inhalt zu schützen. Das hat was miteinander zu tuen.



Ist es für dich fragwürdig für Kinder, was in Sims Passiert, sodass man dieses Spiel ab 18 Herausgeben muss und ob geschnitten wird (ich sage es gern auch nochmal für dich) liegt ganz allein beim Publisher. Der Staat zwingt das einem nicht auf.

Das Problem an dieser Art des Verbots ist, dass explizit darauf hingewiesen wird, dass es wegen der Homosexuellen "Propaganda" erst ab 18 ist damit die kindliche Moralvorstellung nicht gefährdet wird. Ich weiß seit ich 4 Jahre bin, dass ich mich zu Männern hingezogen fühle, weißt du wie beschissen das ist wenn keiner einem sagt, dass es richtig so ist. Wenn man von allen hört, das es eklig sei, wenn sich zwei Männer küssen. Das ist natürlich viel besser für die kindliche Seele. Schon klar aber Doom am besten ab 12 oder wie?

 So und nun zu dem vergleich Homosexualität und Vegetarier. Sorry aber der hinkt, denn die Prozesse für Liebe, Zuneigung und Sexualität spielen sich in unseren Gehirn ab. Wie kannst du dann behaupten, dass diese Systeme bei Homosexuellen nicht normal sind? Hast du als einziger Mensch die Funktionsweiße des Gehirns entschlüsselt? Erzähl mir mehr.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Wenn wäre es eher die Kirche die dort auf die Barrikaden steigt


----------



## Gast20140625 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Best11163 schrieb:


> [...] Außerdem werden spiele nur dann geschnitten wenn sie verfassungswidrige Inhalte haben und das ist vertretbarer als eine Minderheit zu diskriminieren.


 Nö, auch wegen zu viel virtueller Gewalt wird gerne und ausgiebig geschnitten. Auch für Erwachsene.
Bevor bei uns also nicht 0 zensiert wird, braucht man da gar nicht groß mit dem Finger auf andere Zeigen. Schon gar nicht wenn andere nur Minderjährigen etwas verbieten, es hier aber auch volljährige trifft.

(Das man dort bei der Altersfreigabe einen Unterschied zwischen Homo und Hetero macht find ich trotzdem zum Kotzen.)


----------



## MysticBinary82 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Der Staat schneidet nichts, das macht der Publisher, der gerne mehr Umsatz durch höhere Verkäufe bei einer niedrigeren Freigabe erzielen möchte. Die USK spricht lediglich eine Empfehlung aus. Was der Publisher damit macht ist ganz seine Sache.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Ist es für dich fragwürdig für Kinder, was in Sims Passiert, sodass man dieses Spiel ab 18 Herausgeben muss und ob geschnitten wird (ich sage es gern auch nochmal für dich) liegt ganz allein beim Publisher. Der Staat zwingt das einem nicht auf.
> 
> Das Problem an dieser Art des Verbots ist, dass explizit darauf hingewiesen wird, dass es wegen der Homosexuellen "Propaganda" erst ab 18 ist damit die kindliche Moralvorstellung nicht gefährdet wird. Ich weiß seit ich 4 Jahre bin, dass ich mich zu Männern hingezogen fühle, weißt du wie beschissen das ist wenn keiner einem sagt, dass es richtig so ist. Wenn man von allen hört, das es eklig sei, wenn sich zwei Männer küssen. Das ist natürlich viel besser für die kindliche Seele. Schon klar aber Doom am besten ab 12 oder wie?


 
Natürlich zwingt bei uns der Staat. Wenn du dein Spiel nicht prüfen lässt, und es dann veröffentlichst und es wird beschlagnahmt, dann machst du dich als Puplisher strafbar.
Darüber hinaus, du bist in Deutschland mit 18 Jahren volljährig. Es gibt bei der USK und der FSK eine Freigabe "ab18". Trotzdem dürfen diese 2 Behörden bei jugendgefährdenen Inhalte nicht einfache die Freigabe "ab18" geben, nein sie sind per Gesetzt gezwungen eine Freigabe zu verweigern.

D.h. ein Spiel das von vorne herein nur für Erwachsene programmiert wurde, darf nicht legal an Erwachsene verkauft werden, mit dem Hinweis es wäre "jugendgefährdend". Sorry das nenne ich Zensur.

Das einfachse und fairste wäre doch alle Spiele die jugendgefährdend sind, einfach ungeschnitten ab 18 freizugeben (so wie in fast allen anderen Länder auch).

Doom würde ich auch noch heute eine Freigabe ab 18 geben, einfach weil es nichts für Kinder ist.

Ja und der Hinweis ist völlig korrekt. Es entspricht einfach nicht der Natur. Sorry, soll ich irgendwann auch Zoophilie und Nekrophilie als "normal" empfinden, nur weil irgendwelche Menschen sagen, sie fühlen sich dazu hingezogen?

Es ist einfach unnatürlich. Die Reproduktion des Menschen funktioniert nur unter Heterosexuellen. 

Außerdem in Russland ist Homosexualität nicht verboten. Ich weiß gar nicht, was die Aufregung soll.


----------



## Best11163 (13. Mai 2014)

Karuuzo hast du schonmal was von Gentechnik und Klonen gehört. Also gibt es noch mehr Möglichkeiten auch für homosexuelle. Was natürlich ist will ich nicht entscheiden, da meine Ansicht von Natürlichkeit sehr anders ist als die etablierte. außerdem schadet Homosexualität niemanden. Natürlich ist es nicht richtig spiele zu verböten aber du diskriminierst damit niemanden.


----------



## Lg3 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Das Problem an dieser Art des Verbots ist, dass explizit darauf hingewiesen wird, dass es wegen der Homosexuellen "Propaganda" erst ab 18 ist damit die kindliche Moralvorstellung nicht gefährdet wird. Ich weiß seit ich 4 Jahre bin, dass ich mich zu Männern hingezogen fühle


 
Seit du 4 Jahre bist? Also ich weiß ja nicht, aber als ich 4 Jahre war hatte ich gewiss andere dinge im Kopf als zu welchen Geschlecht ich mich hingezogen fühle ^^


btw sehr gute Argumente Kaaruzo, weiter so!


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Best11163 schrieb:


> Karuuzo hast du schonmal was von Gentechnik und Klonen gehört. Also gibt es noch mehr Möglichkeiten auch für homosexuelle. Was natürlich ist will ich nicht entscheiden, da meine Ansicht von Natürlichkeit sehr anders ist als die etablierte. außerdem schadet Homosexualität niemanden. Natürlich ist es nicht richtig spiele zu verböten aber du diskriminierst damit niemanden.


 
Gentechnik und Klonen? Ich bin kein religiöser Mensch, aber selbst ich bekomme bei diesen Themen Bauchschmerzen. Warum maßt sich der Mensch eigentlich an, es besser zu können als die Evolution in mehrenen Millionen Jahren?

Zumal ich die Geschichte der Menschheit relativ gut gelehrt bekommen habe. Denkst du ernsthaft, der Mensch würde diese Techniken sinnvoll einsetzen? Es ist doch zu bezweifeln.

Wenn Homosexualität niemanden schadet, dann sollten wir auch Zoophilie und Nekrophilie nicht länger diskriminieren, da kommt doch auch niemand zu Schaden, oder?


----------



## Gast20140625 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Der Staat schneidet nichts, das macht der Publisher, der gerne mehr Umsatz durch höhere Verkäufe bei einer niedrigeren Freigabe erzielen möchte. Die USK spricht lediglich eine Empfehlung aus. Was der Publisher damit macht ist ganz seine Sache.


 Es ist praktisch eine aufgezwungene Zensur.
Es geht hauptsächlich nicht um geringere Einstufung, sondern um überhaupt eine. 

Das ich als Volljähriger z.B. kein Dead Island im Regal MMarkt finde ist eine Sauerei. Das ist Zensur. Weil sich die Leute bei der USK dachten: nö
Das Ausstellungs und Werbeverbot kommt einem Verkaufsverbot in der Praxis gleich. Wer kauft ein Spiel, dass er nicht sieht und von dem ihm niemand erzählen darf? 
Und dann wird noch behauptet: wir zensieren doch gar nicht, alles freiwillig, bla bla bla.

Es ist ganz bestimmt nicht so, dass sich der Publisher denkt: "Das ist zuviel Gewalt für die Deutschen, das verkraften alle Menschen der Welt, nur die deutschen nicht. Das schneiden wir lieber."
Das ist so, dass er wenn er sein Spiel unzensiert auf den Markt bringt verheerende Nachteile beim Verkauf aufgezwungen bekommt. Also wird geschnitten oder es ganz gelassen. (Dead Island gibts afaik gar nicht in DE)

Also komm hier nicht mit freiwillig der Publisher. Das ist nicht freiwillig.



BTW: Dass auf jeglicher anderer Sexualität so herumgehackt wird, stört niemanden. Nur bei schwulen wird rumgeheult.
Was kann ein pedophiler dafür, dass er pedophil ist? Was kann ein schwuler dafür, dass er schwul ist? Wieso "darf" der eine diskriminert weden, der andere nicht?


----------



## Best11163 (13. Mai 2014)

Zoophilie ähnlich wie Nekrophilie schadet klar. Zoophilie schadet den Tieren. Und Nekrophilie den Leichen, denn beide können sich nicht aussuchen ob sie dazu bereit sind.  

Wenn der Mensch aus der Evolution entstanden ist entsteht alles Menschengemachte auch aus der Evolution.

Und es ist zwar ein marktwirtschaftlicher Anreiz sein Spiel zu schneiden gezwungen wird man dazu jedoch nicht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Best11163 schrieb:


> Zoophilie ähnlich wie Nekrophilie schadet klar. Zoophilie schadet den Tieren. Und Nekrophilie den Leichen, denn beide können sich nicht aussuchen ob sie dazu bereit sind.
> 
> Wenn der Mensch aus der Evolution entstanden ist entsteht alles Menschengemachte auch aus der Evolution.
> 
> Und es ist zwar ein marktwirtschaftlicher Anreiz sein Spiel zu schneiden gezwungen wird man dazu jedoch nicht.



Ach inwiefern schadet es den dem Tier oder der Leiche? Auf die Erklärung bin ich ja jetzt mal gespannt.

Hast du meine Erklärung überhaupt gelesen? Die USK und die FSK dürfen per Gesetz einem jugendgefährdendem Spiel nicht die Freigabe "ab18" (also für Volljährige" geben, sondern müssen die Freigabe VERWEIGERN.

Damit wird der Puplisher doch in eine Situation gebracht in der er fast alles macht, was USK und FSK sagen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Dazu fällt mir eine nette Aussage von Morgan Freeman ein:
Du bist nicht homophob, du bist einfach ein Aloch.


----------



## Caduzzz (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

also USK halte ich auch nicht für freiwillig sondern für vorgeschriebene "freiwillige" Zensur.... ist aber nicht Thema hier

Dein Vergleich hinkt aber vorne und hinten, weil Homosexualität nichts, aber auch so gar nichts, mit Zoophilie oder Nekrophilie zu tun hat und du gerade versuchst einen sehr merkwürdigen Bogen zu spannen.

@ Lg3 "btw sehr gute Argumente Kaaruzo, weiter so!" ja, lies fleißig mit und lerne, irgendwann kannste vielleicht sogar selber Argumente bringen


----------



## Best11163 (13. Mai 2014)

Die schadest der Ehre des toten Menschen. Und bei dem Tier ist es doch klar, wenn das Tier es nicht will schadest du seiner Psyche.

Und wie gesagt du wirst dazu nicht gezwungen. Das ganze ist freiwillig. Es bringt zwar einen kommerziellen Vorteil wenn du dein Spiel zensierst, aber du musst es nicht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



caduzzz schrieb:


> also USK halte ich auch nicht für freiwillig sondern für vorgeschriebene "freiwillige" Zensur.... ist aber nicht Thema hier
> 
> Dein Vergleich hinkt aber vorne und hinten, weil Homosexualität nichts, aber auch so gar nichts, mit Zoophilie oder Nekrophilie zu tun hat und du gerade versuchst einen sehr merkwürdigen Bogen zu spannen.
> 
> @ Lg3 "btw sehr gute Argumente Kaaruzo, weiter so!" ja, lies fleißig mit und lerne, irgendwann kannste vielleicht sogar selber Argumente bringen


 
Natürlich ist der Vergleich treffend. Eine unnormale Sexualpräferenz soll als normal dargestellt werden.

Zoophilie und Nekrophilie, sind genauso sexuell unnormal wie Homosexualität.


----------



## Best11163 (13. Mai 2014)

Ja aber zoophilie sowie Nekrophilie schadet anderen und ab da ist's dann nicht mehr das gleiche .


----------



## Caduzzz (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Natürlich ist der Vergleich treffend. Eine unnormale Sexualpräferenz soll als normal dargestellt werden.
> 
> Zoophilie und Nekrophilie, sind genauso sexuell unnormal wie Homosexualität.




ok..sie sind nicht normal/durchschnitt, aber tut's dir weh? Wirst du i-wie verletzt dadurch??? Ich bin jetzt nur auf deinem Argumentationsniveau...ich lass mich gern überraschen...


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Nein, es bleibt aber unnormal. Warum soll also Kinder das gegenteil eingeredet werden?

Darum dreht es sich doch im Kern oder nicht?


----------



## Best11163 (13. Mai 2014)

Du redest den Kinder doch nicht das Gegenteil ein du kannst ja nicht nur homosexuell in sims sein.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Wenn es die Möglichkeit gibt, homosexuelle Beziehungen einzugehen in Sims4, dann frag ich mich wo ist denn bitte der Aufreger?

Das Spiel wurde doch für Russland nicht verändert.


----------



## Caduzzz (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nein, es bleibt aber unnormal. Warum soll also Kinder das gegenteil eingeredet werden?
> 
> Darum dreht es sich doch im Kern oder nicht?



Es wird Kindern nicht eingeredet, es werden Alternativen gezeigt. Und es geht NICHT um gleichgeschlechtlichen SEX sondern nur darum zu zeigen, das es Menschen gibt, die gleichgeschlechtlich lieben und selbst das nur optional (mehr passiert ja bei SIMS nun wirklich nicht)

Stell dir vor, dir hätte man "eingeredet" es gibt nur blaue Autos, schwarze PC Gehäuse, und nur Tennissocken. Was ist so schlimm daran zu zeigen, dass es auch grau-metallic farbene Autos gibt.....

edit: und es ist eine Zensur aufgrund diese merkwürdigen Propagandaparagrafen, Zensur in Russland ist Mist genauso wie in Deutschland; und wenn jetzt jemand sagt wir (Deutschland) soll sich jetzt nicht in innerrussische Sachen einmischen, geb ich den Ball gerne zurück, die Russen geben nur zu gern ihren Senf zu innerdeutschen/europäischen Sachen ab...


----------



## Best11163 (13. Mai 2014)

Der aufreger ist, dass allein wegen dieser Tatsache das Spiel ab 18 ist.


----------



## Gast20140625 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Best11163 schrieb:


> Zoophilie ähnlich wie Nekrophilie schadet klar. Zoophilie schadet den Tieren. Und Nekrophilie den Leichen, denn beide können sich nicht aussuchen ob sie dazu bereit sind.
> 
> Wenn der Mensch aus der Evolution entstanden ist entsteht alles Menschengemachte auch aus der Evolution.
> 
> Und es ist zwar ein marktwirtschaftlicher Anreiz sein Spiel zu schneiden gezwungen wird man dazu jedoch nicht.


 Da das aber alles gewinnorientierte Unternehmen sind, werden sie praktisch gezwungen.
Aber hey, bei nem Überfall wird man auch nicht gezwungen sein Geld rauszurücken. Es erhöht aber die Überlebenschance. Genau wie beim Unternehmen.

Und nein, wenn jemand Nekrophil oder Zoophili oder Pedophil ist, schadet das niemandem.
Erst wenn so jemand jemanden vergewaltigt schadet er dabei dem Opfer. Aber das ist bei Leuten die Hetero oder Schwul sind genau das gleiche. Die Sexualität dieser Personen schadet niemandem.
Also wieso ist es "ok" erstere zu diskriminieren, letztere jedoch nicht? Nur weil es die ganze Gesellschaft tut ist es also richtig und gut?


----------



## Best11163 (13. Mai 2014)

Zoophilie ist in der Situation illegal wenn das Tier nicht freiwillig mitmacht und dann ist es ein Missbrauch des Tieres. Leichen können auch nicht für sich sprechen und du missbrauchst sie somit auch. 

Wenn beide sagen ja sie wollen mitmachen hab ich persönlich nichts dagegen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Best11163 schrieb:


> Der aufreger ist, dass allein wegen dieser Tatsache das Spiel ab 18 ist.


 
Das ist doch kein Aufreger. Das ist schlicht und ergreifend Schutz von Kinder und Jugendlichen. Hier in Deutschland muss am hellen Tag solche Abartigenkeiten wie den CSD erleben.

Sorry übersowas müssten man sich aufregen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Best11163 schrieb:


> Zoophilie ist in der Situation illegal wenn das Tier nicht freiwillig mitmacht und dann ist es ein Missbrauch des Tieres. Leichen können auch nicht für sich sprechen und du missbrauchst sie somit auch.
> 
> Wenn beide sagen ja sie wollen mitmachen hab ich persönlich nichts dagegen.


 
Sprich wenn ein Mensch schriftlich einwiligen würden, wenn ich tot bin, darf man mit mir machen was man will einschließlich sexuelle Handlungen, dann wärst du dafür ?


----------



## Best11163 (13. Mai 2014)

Kabarett fang die Diskussion nicht nochmal von vorne an. An der Stelle waren wir doch schon am Anfang  

Edit: was die iPad rechtschreiberkennung alles so mit deinem Namen macht ...

Edit 2: Ja


----------



## Gast20140625 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sprich wenn ein Mensch schriftlich einwiligen würden, wenn ich tot bin, darf man mit mir machen was man will einschließlich sexuelle Handlungen, dann wärst du dafür ?


 Ja
Was interessiert mich das, wenn ich tot bin?
Ok, jetzt vllt. nicht die schönste Vorstellung, (also ich würd da nicht unterschreiben) aber an sich schadets niemanden, wieso also nicht?

Ich bin btw auch dafür, dass jeder Organspender ist der nicht ausdrücklich wiederspricht.
Bin ich tot ist das vollkommen egal. Dann ist es doch schön evtl noch jemand anderem helfen zu können.


----------



## Caduzzz (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das ist doch kein Aufreger. Das ist schlicht und ergreifend Schutz von Kinder und Jugendlichen. Hier in Deutschland muss am hellen Tag solche Abartigenkeiten wie den CSD erleben.
> 
> Sorry übersowas müssten man sich aufregen.


 
 zum hundertsten Male, WOVOR willst du Kinder schützen? und btw, wenn dir ein CSD nicht gefällt...geh nicht hin  soo klein ist Hamburg nicht, dass man dem nicht aus dem Weg gehen könnte


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das ist doch kein Aufreger. Das ist schlicht und ergreifend Schutz von Kinder und Jugendlichen. Hier in Deutschland muss am hellen Tag solche Abartigenkeiten wie den CSD erleben.
> 
> Sorry übersowas müssten man sich aufregen.


 
Es gibt hier schlicht und ergreifend nichts bedrohliches für Kinder und Jugendliche vor dem sie geschützt werden müssen. Die Einstufung als jugendgefährdend ist deswegen ein Akt der Kriminalisierung der Homosexualität. Dass Homosexualität in Russland nicht strafbar ist, ist auch nur auf dem Papier so, das grandiose Gesetz gegen "homosexuelle Propaganda" verbietet schließlich in der Öffentlichkeit als homosexuelles Paar aufzutreten (Händchen halten, oder sich gar mal Küssen - böse Propaganda. Pfui, ab ins Gefängnis. Und noch ein paar mitm Schlagstock wenn keiner guckt.) 
Und was hat der CSD jetzt mit irgendwas zu tun? Soweit ich weiß bestehen homosexuelle Beziehungen in Sims4 (oh, und auch in der echten Welt...) nicht darin, im schrillen Fummel Paraden aufzuführen. Das ist eine Spaß- und Politikveranstaltung und hat null mit dem alltäglichen Leben zu tun.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das ist doch kein Aufreger. Das ist schlicht und ergreifend Schutz von Kinder und Jugendlichen. Hier in Deutschland muss am hellen Tag solche Abartigenkeiten wie den CSD erleben.
> 
> Sorry übersowas müssten man sich aufregen.


Auch etliche Tiere haben schwulen Sex, also hör mal auf mit dem Blödsinn.


----------



## Poulton (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Mal unter uns Hausfrauen hier: Homosexuelle Beziehungen gibt es schon seit Sims 1. Selbst dem Sim eine bisexuelle Lebensweise "geben", war, so weit ich mich entsinnen kann, seit dem zweiten Teil kein Problem.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Auch etliche Tiere haben schwulen Sex, also hör mal auf mit dem Blödsinn.


Das ist der springende Punkt: Homosexualität kommt auch bei anderen Tieren vor, nicht nur beim Tier Namens Mensch.

Nachtrag zu Sims 1: Sogar mit Adoptionsmöglichkeit. Das Spiel war seiner Zeit vorraus.


----------



## Caduzzz (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Poulton schrieb:


> Mal unter uns Hausfrauen hier: Homosexuelle Beziehungen gibt es schon seit Sims 1. Selbst dem Sim eine bisexuelle Lebensweise "geben", war, so weit ich mich entsinnen kann, seit dem zweiten Teil kein Problem.


 
 ..ah, ok...soweit bin ich bei den SIMS immer nicht eingestiegen, aber das Gesetz in Russland gibt's ja erst seit einem Jahr..


----------



## Quat (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> So und nun zu dem vergleich Homosexualität und Vegetarier. Sorry aber der hinkt, denn die Prozesse für Liebe, Zuneigung und Sexualität spielen sich in unseren Gehirn ab. Wie kannst du dann behaupten, dass diese Systeme bei Homosexuellen nicht normal sind? Hast du als einziger Mensch die Funktionsweiße des Gehirns entschlüsselt? Erzähl mir mehr.


 
Beides spielt sich im Gehirn ab. Nur der Vegetarier hat sich entschieden, Vegetarier zu sein.
Was dem Homosexualität verwehrt bleibt, weil es keine gesellschaftlich Prägung ist. Wenn man es genau nimmt hat sich der Vegetarier, zu mindest anfänglich, ja auch nicht freiwillig entschieden, sondern seine Umwelt hat ihm vermittelt; "das ist besser für dich", "dann bist du in", etc. Aber er hat sich entschieden!
Es klingt und ist so falsch, Homosexualität als genetischem Defekt zu bezeichnen. Gründe dafür werden Homosexuellen auch hier in Deutschland permanent begegnen. Und so schwachsinnige Bezeichnungen wie "das Homo-Gen" oä. sind weitere Gründe.

Wie kommt man in "unserer" "aufgeklärten" Gesellschaft auf die Idee, Gewaltverherrlichung und Homosexualität auf eine Stufe zu stellen?!!!
Weil den Maßstab für "aufgeklärt" die Gesellschaft selbst bestimmt und über Gesetze, Medien etc. vermittelt und durchsetzt. Ob es nun zutrifft oder nicht ist dabei völlig irrelevant. Das so etwas wie ein "Coming out" immer noch existiert zeigt das doch ganz deutlich! Ich stell mir das nicht einfach vor.
Und MysticBinary82 du hast in meinen Augen absolut Recht, wer gibt (nicht nur) den Russen das Recht, heranwachsenden Menschen zu vermitteln; "das" oder gar "du" bist ekelig, abartig, Straftäter etc.
Und genau hier liegt der Unterschied zur Gewaltverherrlichung.
Dimitrijj zeigt ja sehr deutlich wohin das führt. Vergleich ich hin mit dem Rest der Welt, würd ich ihn aber eher als liberal bezeichnen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Damit wird doch im Umkehrschluss deutlich, dass Homosexualtität unnormal ist. Und genau das ist der Punkt. Warum soll Kinder eingeredt werden, dass Homosexualtität normal ist? Die Natur (für die Religiösen hier wahlweise auch Gott, Allah oder Jehova) wird sich was dabei gedacht haben, dass die Reproduktion des Menschen nur über heterosexuelle Beziehungen funktionieren.


 
Weil es, im Gegensatz zur restlichen Natur, in der menschlichen Gesellschaft schon lang nicht mehr um die reine "Reproduktion" geht.
Weil durch eine derartige Prägung Homophobie erst entsteht, nicht nur aber auch.
Weil Homophobie,Rassismus, Sexismus etc. auf einer Stufe stehen. Wikipedia fasst dies unter „gruppenbezogene Menschenfeindlichkeit“ zusammen.
Weil es ebend doch normal ist.


----------



## Seeefe (13. Mai 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Auch etliche Tiere haben schwulen Sex, also hör mal auf mit dem Blödsinn.



vergiss es, in dem thread um die ukraine dard man laut ihm russland garnicht kritisieren. da kommt bei allem irgendein gegenargument, teils berechtigt, teils völliger blödsinn.

diskriminierung von minderheiten, eindeutiger gehts doch garnicht, wer das nicht sieht oder sehen will ist entweder komplett konservativ eingestellt oder verblödet, den nichts anderes sind menschen für mich, die mit solchen aussagen auf sich aufmerksam machen.
homosexuelle propaganda, und ich dachte die welt in europa hat sich zumindest etwas weiterentwickelt. 

das man bei dem thema konservativ eingestellt ist, ist ja ok, aber wenn man anfängt solche gesetze zu befürworten, na dann frag ich mich vor wem die kinder eher geschützt werden sollten, den propagandatreibenden homosexuellen oder den menschen die solche diskriminierung unterstützen und scheinbar 1604 stecken geblieben sind.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es ist einfach unnatürlich. Die Reproduktion des Menschen funktioniert nur unter Heterosexuellen.
> 
> Außerdem in Russland ist Homosexualität nicht verboten. Ich weiß gar nicht, was die Aufregung soll.



Ah okay also ist Liebe und das verlangen mit einen anderen Menschen zusammen zu sein irrelevant? Es geht also nur um die Fortpflanzung, dann frage ich mich aber warum es so was wie Familien überhaupt gibt? Ist wohl auch nur was unnatürliches aber da das Gesellschaftlich die Norm ist muss man wohl so einen Konstellation hinnehmen. Sorry aber warum wird die Sexuelle Neigung immer wieder nur auf den Geschlechtsverkehr reduziert?

Ja toll, nur weil es nicht verboten ist aber man es nicht frei ausleben darf soll man das so Akzeptieren oder wie? Wie wäre es wenn ich dein Recht auf Spielen weiter einschränke und einfach mal in den Raum werfe, dass du mehr Zeit mit wichtigeren verbringen musst, einfach weil du mit Spielen den Staat kein Geld bringst. Am besten wir stellen das propagieren von Spielern unter strafe. Wer auf der Straße spielt oder jemanden ein Spiel verkauft kommt ins Zuchthaus.

Du beklagst dich, weil du als Randgruppe diskriminiert wirst aber begreifst nicht, dass du kein Deut besser bist als die die dich Diskriminieren.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das ist doch kein Aufreger. Das ist schlicht und ergreifend Schutz von Kinder und Jugendlichen. Hier in Deutschland muss am hellen Tag solche Abartigenkeiten wie den CSD erleben.
> 
> Sorry übersowas müssten man sich aufregen.



Als ob du schon mal auf einem CSD warst. Besonders was für Abartigkeiten? Ich frage mich wirklich aus welchen Löschern immer solches Gedankengut gekrochen kommt.


 Edit:
 Aber ich finde es schön, dass die Mehrheit hier doch eine sehr hohe Akzeptanz an den Tag legt. Das ist echt klasse und wenn ich könnte, würde ich jetzt für jeden was Backen aber das würde glaube ich meinen Zeitrahmen derbe sprengen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Auch etliche Tiere haben schwulen Sex, also hör mal auf mit dem Blödsinn.



Im Tierreich gibt es auch Kannibalismus und das gezielte Töten von schwachen, damit die Herde nicht gefährdet wird.

Sollen wir das jezt auch machen?

Hör du auf mit dem Blödsinn.


----------



## Seeefe (13. Mai 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Im Tierreich gibt es auch Kannibalismus und das gezielte Töten von schwachen, damit die Herde nicht gefährdet wird.
> 
> Sollen wir das jezt auch machen?
> 
> Hör du auf mit dem Blödsinn.



mit dem unterschied das wir die schwachen unterstützen können, was uns unter anderem von tieren unterscheidet. jedenfalls in der welt in der wir leben, weiß nicht wie es in deiner so aussieht. 

aber wenn du weiter eine dirskriminierung befürworten willst, schreib ruhig weiter.


----------



## Caduzzz (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Im Tierreich gibt es auch Kannibalismus und das gezielte Töten von schwachen, damit die Herde nicht gefährdet wird.
> 
> Sollen wir das jezt auch machen?
> 
> Hör du auf mit dem Blödsinn.


 
 Merkst du eigentlich wie sehr du dich in deiner Argumentationsweise im Kreis drehst, immer so wie es dir gerade passt...damit disqualifizierst du dich selber


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Seeefe schrieb:


> mit dem unterschied das wir die schwachen unterstützen können, was uns unter anderem von tieren unterscheidet. jedenfalls in der welt in der wir leben, weiß nicht wie es in deiner so aussieht.
> 
> aber wenn du weiter eine dirskriminierung befürworten willst, schreib ruhig weiter.



Er kam doch mit dem Argument, aber im Tierreich ist es auch so.

Na wie Diskriminerung funktioniert, sehe ich doch hier. Wenn man eine abweichende Meinung hat, wird ja gleich mit der Rassimus und Nazikeule geschwungen. Aber über die fehlenden Freiheiten in Russland aufregen, sorry dafür muss ich nicht nach Russland fahren, das sehe ich hier im Thread.

Alle die hier groß Akzeptanz oder Toleranz rufen, sind aber ziemlich schwierig dabei sie einem zuzugestehen, der eine andere Meinung hat.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



caduzzz schrieb:


> Merkst du eigentlich wie sehr du dich in deiner Argumentationsweise im Kreis drehst, immer so wie es dir gerade passt...damit disqualifizierst du dich selber


 
Mit konnte noch keiner beweisen, dass dem nicht so ist. Wer hat den den Vergleich mit der Tierwelt angestellt? 

Doch nicht ich. Nur weil es im Tierreich Homosexualität gibt, heißt das doch niht das es normal ist.


----------



## Caduzzz (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Alle die hier groß Akzeptanz oder Toleranz rufen, sind aber ziemlich schwierig dabei sie einem zuzugestehen, der eine andere Meinung hat.



machst du doch auch nicht!!


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



caduzzz schrieb:


> machst du doch auch nicht!!


 
Ganz krass gefragt, warum soll sich die Mehrheit eigentlich nach der Minderheit richten? Ist das dein Verständnis von Demokratie?


----------



## Seeefe (13. Mai 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Er kam doch mit dem Argument, aber im Tierreich ist es auch so.
> 
> Na wie Diskriminerung funktioniert, sehe ich doch hier. Wenn man eine abweichende Meinung hat, wird ja gleich mit der Rassimus und Nazikeule geschwungen. Aber über die fehlenden Freiheiten in Russland aufregen, sorry dafür muss ich nicht nach Russland fahren, das sehe ich hier im Thread.
> 
> Alle die hier groß Akzeptanz oder Toleranz rufen, sind aber ziemlich schwierig dabei sie einem zuzugestehen, der eine andere Meinung hat.



das sind doch sowas von verschiedene paar schuhe. du fühlst dich also diskriminiert weil die meisten anderer ansicht sind als du? schwachsinn.

menschen die es befürworten das andere diskriminiert werden, da wundert es dich warum andere, die in einen land wie unserem leben, was dagegen auszusetzen haben?

aber ich merke, dir gehen dje argumente aus für deine meinung aus, die daneben eh vollkommen bescheuert ist da diskriminierung von anderen sich nicht gehört und nicht zugelassen werden darf, und du dich jetzt als "opfer" von diskriminierung siehst.

Aber kla, am besten sagst du wir sind hier wieder alle pro usa weil wir ja was gegen das gesetz vom herrn putin haben.


----------



## Caduzzz (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ganz krass gefragt, warum soll sich die Mehrheit eigentlich nach der Minderheit richten? Ist das dein Verständnis von Demokratie?



Nein, das ist nicht mein Verständnis von Demokratie! Das hat aber mit Demokratie nichts zu tun....es geht nicht darum das die Mehrheit sich nach einer Minderheit richten soll, sondern das die Mehrheit eine Minderheit einfach so leben lassen soll wie sie es möchte, weil eben diese Minderheit der Mehrheit nichts tut! Jetzt kapiert?


----------



## Seeefe (13. Mai 2014)

also richtet sich die mehrheit nach der minderheit wenn wir homosexuelle tollerieren? 
mensch, in welcher welt lebst du eigentlich?


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Seeefe schrieb:


> das sind doch sowas von verschiedene paar schuhe. du fühlst dich also diskriminiert weil die meisten anderer ansicht sind als du? schwachsinn.
> 
> menschen die es befürworten das andere diskriminiert werden, da wundert es dich warum andere, die in einen land wie unserem leben, was dagegen auszusetzen haben?
> 
> ...


 
Mir gehen die Argumente nicht aus. Mein Argument steht nachwie vor unwidersprochen im Raum.

Ich gebe dir mal ganz kurz einen kleinen Kurs in Biologie. Die Reproduktion sprich die Fortpflanzung ist eine grundeigentschaft aller lebenden Organismien. Nur deshalb sind du, ich und alle anderen 7 Mrd Menschen auf dieser Welt.
Das ist rein biologisch betrachtet der Sinn jedes Organismuses. Die Erhaltung der Art. D.h. rein biologisch betrachtet ist Homosexualtität nicht in der Norm. Und d.h. es ist abnormal.

Ruf ich hier iwo das wir Homos jagen sollen, deportieren oder dergleichen? Nein sie sollen ruhig so leben wie alle anderen auch. Aber warum soll ich es akzeptieren, dass sie sagen es wäre normal, wenn es nachweislich nicht normal ist?

Das ist der Punkt wo es zu weit geht.


----------



## Poulton (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Und wo ist der Beweis das Homosexualität nicht normal ist? Achja: Nirgends.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



caduzzz schrieb:


> Nein, das ist nicht mein Verständnis von Demokratie! Das hat aber mit Demokratie nichts zu tun....es geht nicht darum das die Mehrheit sich nach einer Minderheit richten soll, sondern das die Mehrheit eine Minderheit einfach so leben lassen soll wie sie es möchte, weil eben diese Minderheit der Mehrheit nichts tut! Jetzt kapiert?


 
Können das die Homos in Russland nicht? 

Schwuler Klubbesitzer in Sotschi über Olympia und Putin | ZEIT ONLINE

Bitte von nem schwulen Russen persönlich. Russland ist nicht Saudi-ARabien. Das vergessen die meisten hier.


----------



## Gast20140625 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Mit konnte noch keiner beweisen, dass dem nicht  so ist. Wer hat den den Vergleich mit der Tierwelt angestellt?
> 
> Doch nicht ich. Nur weil es im Tierreich Homosexualität gibt, heißt das doch niht das es normal ist.


 Was ist denn "normal"?
Das was du tust? Das was die Mehrheit tut? Und wieso ist es dann so?
Das ist doch schwachsinn.

Überhaupt, wieso sollte etwas verboten sein, was niemand unbeteiligtem Schadet?
Ist ja auch bei vielen anderen Dingen so. Von Cannabis bis Homoehe, welchen Grund sollte es geben das den betreffenden Personen zu verbieten?




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ganz krass gefragt, warum soll sich die Mehrheit eigentlich nach der Minderheit richten? Ist das dein Verständnis von Demokratie?


 Man könnte Demokratie auch als Diktatur der Masse beschreiben. Und das ist das Problem. Die Masse ist dumm und es werden jede menge Minderheiten benachteiligt, diskriminiert, ausgegrenzt....
Eigentlich echt traurig, dass jede Minderheit für ihre Rechte kämpfen muss. Und sowas nennt sich dann moderne, tolerate, aufgeklärte, demokratische Gesellschaft.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Poulton schrieb:


> Und wo ist der Beweis das Homosexualität nicht normal ist? Achja: Nirgends.



Wo dient Homosexualität der Reproduktion? Wenn du mir das zeigst, gebe ich sofort zu, dass Homosexualität Normal ist.


----------



## Caduzzz (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Mir gehen die Argumente nicht aus. Mein Argument steht nachwie vor unwidersprochen im Raum.
> 
> Ich gebe dir mal ganz kurz einen kleinen Kurs in Biologie. Die Reproduktion sprich die Fortpflanzung ist eine grundeigentschaft aller lebenden Organismien. Nur deshalb sind du, ich und alle anderen 7 Mrd Menschen auf dieser Welt.
> Das ist rein biologisch betrachtet der Sinn jedes Organismuses. Die Erhaltung der Art. D.h. rein biologisch betrachtet ist Homosexualtität nicht in der Norm. Und d.h. es ist abnormal.
> ...



*piiep(..)*piiep*..ZENSIERT...so blöd, dass sich die Schweine beißen..*piiep*....

Wo ist das Problem..nicht normal zu sein?

 edit: Putin und die Schwulenbar > hätte ich ne Gruppe russischer *piep* im Rücken würde ich auch Putin sexy finden


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



caduzzz schrieb:


> *piiep(..)*piiep*..ZENSIERT...so blöd, dass sich die Schweine beißen..*piiep*....
> 
> Wo ist das Problem..nicht normal zu sein?


 
Es ist kein Problem unnormal zu sein. Nur dann soll man dazu bitte auch stehen, und nicht auf normal machen.


----------



## Caduzzz (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es ist kein Problem unnormal zu sein. Nur dann soll man dazu bitte auch stehen, und nicht auf normal machen.




puuuuh, tief durchatmen.......Kaaruzo, du drehst dich im Kreis! 

 edit: ICH bin unnormal, ICH stehe dazu, ICH mache nicht auf normal. Und jetzt, was sagst du? In welchem Punkt könnte ich vielleicht unnormal sein und in wieweit schränkt es dich ein?


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



caduzzz schrieb:


> puuuuh, tief durchatmen.......Kaaruzo, du drehst dich im Kreis!



Wo dreh ich mich im Kreis? Du fragst ob es ein Problem ist wenn jemand nicht Normal ist. Ich sage, nein das natürlich kein Problem.

Das einzige Problem ist, wenn man unnormal ist, und auf normal macht.


----------



## Seeefe (13. Mai 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ruf ich hier iwo das wir Homos jagen sollen, deportieren oder dergleichen? Nein sie sollen ruhig so leben wie alle anderen auch. Aber warum soll ich es akzeptieren, dass sie sagen es wäre normal, wenn es nachweislich nicht normal ist?
> 
> Das ist der Punkt wo es zu weit geht.



du unterstützt das gesetz gegen homosexuelle propaganda, also diskriminierung. das hat erstmal nichts mit jagen, deportationen etc. zu tun.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Seeefe schrieb:


> du unterstützt das gesetz gegen homosexuelle propaganda, also diskriminierung. das hat erstmal nichts mit jagen, deportationen etc. zu tun.


 
Und schon wieder verdrehst du die Tatsachen.

Schwuler Klubbesitzer in Sotschi über Olympia und Putin | ZEIT ONLINE

Hier von einem Schwulen Clubbesitzer aus Russland. Der wird es ja wohl besser wissen, als wir Zwei oder?

Außerdem ich frage immer noch was ist, daran verkehrt Kinder zu schützen? Soweit ich weiß, darf man sich in Gegenwart von Volljärigen immer noch positv darüber äußern, nur halt nicht in Gegenwart von Kindern.

Sorry aber ich rede als Heterosexueller auch nicht in der Gegenwart von Kinder über meine Sexualität.


----------



## Caduzzz (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wo dreh ich mich im Kreis? Du fragst ob es ein Problem ist wenn jemand nicht Normal ist. Ich sage, nein das natürlich kein Problem.
> 
> Das einzige Problem ist, wenn man unnormal ist, und auf normal macht.


 
 Es ist also ein Problem wenn Homosexuelle in Russland sich in der Öffentlichkeit nicht küssen ?

 Hast du überhaupt den Zeitungsartikel/interview gelesen? Ah, hast du den Kreis gefunden?


----------



## Seeefe (13. Mai 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und schon wieder verdrehst du die Tatsachen.
> 
> Schwuler Klubbesitzer in Sotschi über Olympia und Putin | ZEIT ONLINE
> 
> ...



ach und die schwulen in russland tun das? die gehen also zu kindern und reden wie sie xy machen? 

kinder schützen, lieber sollten wir kinder vor jemanden mit deiner sichtweise schützen.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Er kam doch mit dem Argument, aber im Tierreich ist es auch so.
> 
> Na wie Diskriminerung funktioniert, sehe ich doch hier. Wenn man eine abweichende Meinung hat, wird ja gleich mit der Rassimus und Nazikeule geschwungen. Aber über die fehlenden Freiheiten in Russland aufregen, sorry dafür muss ich nicht nach Russland fahren, das sehe ich hier im Thread.
> 
> Alle die hier groß Akzeptanz oder Toleranz rufen, sind aber ziemlich schwierig dabei sie einem zuzugestehen, der eine andere Meinung hat.



Freiheit geht nur soweit solange diese nicht die Freiheit eines anderen Individuum einschränkt. Und du sprichst MIR tatsächlich einige Rechte ab, nur weil es dir zu unangenehm ist dich damit auseinander zu setzen. Sorry aber das hat nichts mit Meinungsfreiheit zu tun.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sorry aber ich rede als Heterosexueller auch nicht in der Gegenwart von Kinder über meine Sexualität.


 
 Du begreifst es nicht, denn so steht es aber nicht in dem Gesetz. Dort wird die Propaganda von Homosexualität zum Schutz von Minderjährigen verboten. Wenn es so wäre wie du es uns hier gerade weiß machen willst wäre, dann würde darin stehen, dass die Propaganda jeglicher Sexueller Handlungen für Minderjährige unzugänglich gemacht werden muss. Also 90% der Werbung die so im TV läuft. Also ja du persönlich zwingst nicht deine Sexualität den Kindern auf, dass machen andere um so besser.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Mai 2014)

caduzzz schrieb:


> Es ist also ein Problem wenn Homosexuelle in Russland sich in der Öffentlichkeit nicht küssen ?
> 
> Hast du überhaupt den Zeitungsartikel/interview gelesen? Ah, hast du den Kreis gefunden?


 
Das ist kein Problem, ja ich habe den Artikel gelesen: Ich zitiere für dich mal den wichtigen Punkt:

Kochagow: Olympische Spiele sind Sportwettkämpfe. Sie sollten nichts mit den Rechten oder Freiheiten von Homosexuellen zu tun haben. Bevor Sie in ein arabisches Land fliegen, informieren Sie sich doch auch über die dortigen Gesetze. Wenn es nicht erlaubt ist, auf offener Straße Alkohol zu trinken, machen Sie das nicht. Oder: Stellen Sie sich vor, Katar würden die Olympischen Spiele austragen. Der Kultur der Kataris zufolge dürfen Frauen in der Öffentlichkeit keine nackte Haut zeigen. Was würden die Liberalen aus Europa dazu sagen? Ich denke, Ausländer, egal wo sie herkommen, sollten Gesetze und Kultur eines Landes respektieren.

Das sagt alles aus. 

Zumal die Zustimmung in Russland zwischen 75-88% für dieses Gesetz ist. D.h. Putin hat nicht gegen den Willen seines Volkes gehandelt.



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Freiheit geht nur soweit solange diese nicht die Freiheit eines anderen Individuum einschränkt. Und du sprichst MIR tatsächlich einige Rechte ab, nur weil es dir zu unangenehm ist dich damit auseinander zu setzen. Sorry aber das hat nichts mit Meinungsfreiheit zu tun.


 
Welches Recht spreche ich dir ab? Ganz konkret. Welches im Grundgesetzt verankerte Recht spreche ich dir ab?


----------



## Caduzzz (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Kaaruzo....wenn, dann poste das ganze Interview und nicht nur die teile, die DIR gefallen


----------



## Seeefe (13. Mai 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Welches Recht spreche ich dir ab? Ganz konkret. Welches im Grundgesetzt verankerte Recht spreche ich dir ab?



nunja mit unterstützung dieses gesetzes in russland, mE artikel 1 im grundgesetz. 

Ich sehe da die verletzung der Würde der homosexuellen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



caduzzz schrieb:


> Kaaruzo....wenn, dann poste das ganze Interview und nicht nur die teile, die DIR gefallen


 
Mir gefallen? Sorry aber der Herr Kochagow lässt doch nirgends im Interview erkennen, das es ihm Schlecht geht oder?


----------



## MysticBinary82 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Welches Recht spreche ich dir ab? Ganz konkret. Welches im Grundgesetzt verankerte Recht spreche ich dir ab?



Mich für mein begriff normal zu verhalten, sprich meinen Freund auf der Straße zu Küssen und Händchen zu halten. Ist ja in deinen Augen nicht normal oder? Diese deine Meinung will ganz klar meine Freiheit einschränken. Demzufolge das erste Grundgesetz - die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar.


----------



## Caduzzz (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Kaaruzo...in ganz einfacher Sprache: ein Beinbruch ist nicht "normal". Und nun? Darf ich mit einem Gipsbein nicht in die Öffentlichkeit oder versuchen "normal" zu laufen?

....ich mach dir 'nen Vorschlag: geh nach Russland, bleib da und wir nehmen alle russischen Homosexuellen, Behinderte, religiöse Minderheiten, Alte und alle die nicht deiner "Norm" entsprechen auf, dann hättest du doch deine Ruhe oder?


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



caduzzz schrieb:


> Kaaruzo...in ganz einfacher Sprache: ein Beinbruch ist nicht "normal". Und nun? Darf ich mit einem Gipsbein nicht in die Öffentlichkeit oder versuchen "normal" zu laufen?
> 
> ....ich mach die 'nen Vorschlag: geh nach Russland, bleib da und wir nehmen alle russischen Homosexuellen, Behinderte, religiöse Minderheiten, Alte und alle die nicht deiner "Norm" entsprechen auf, dann hättest du doch deine Ruhe oder?


 
Ach das alte "Dann geh doch nach drüben" Argument?

War schon damals nicht so der Hit. Wie du jetzt auf Behinderte, religiöse Minderheiten und Alte gekommen bist, erschließt sich mir nicht, aber das wirst du mir gleich bestimmt fulminant erläutern.


----------



## Caduzzz (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Seeefe schrieb:


> naja gibt wohl doch noch menschen die nur von der wand bis zur tapete denken, leider.



ja, leider zuviele, egal wo und welcher Herkunft/Rasse/Hautfarbe/religiöser Einstellung etc.

klar kann ich machen, behinderte sind nicht "normal", religiöse Minderheiten sind nicht "normal" und so weiter..

Wenn diese aber für dich so normal sind wie für mich, macht deine Logik in Punkto Homosexualität absolut keinen Sinn!

 edit: "Ach das alte "Dann geh doch nach drüben" Argument?" nein, aber wenn es so unerträglich für dich wird frage ich mich halt ob das nicht eine Alternative wäre, wenn deine Umwelt sich größtenteils "abnormal" deiner Gesinng verhält


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Mich für mein begriff normal zu verhalten, sprich meinen Freund auf der Straße zu Küssen und Händchen zu halten. Ist ja in deinen Augen nicht normal oder? Diese deine Meinung will ganz klar meine Freiheit einschränken. Demzufolge das erste Grundgesetz - die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar.



Ach weil du dich nicht Küssen darfst und Händchen halten darfst, ist gleich deine Würde verletzt??? Man man man, was sind wir aber empfindlich.

Ich bin einfach dafür, dass es wieder so ist wie vor 2001. Homosexuellen sollen nicht diskriminert werden, und homosexuellen Handlungen sollten nciht strafbar sein. Das reicht doch oder nicht?

Aber durch die immer agressiveren Forderungen der Homo-Lobby (wie Ehe, Adopotion, öffentliche CSDs usw) haben die sich das die Homos selbst zuzuschreiben.


----------



## Quat (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Können das die Homos in Russland nicht?
> 
> Schwuler Klubbesitzer in Sotschi über Olympia und Putin | ZEIT ONLINE
> 
> Bitte von nem schwulen Russen persönlich. Russland ist nicht Saudi-ARabien. Das vergessen die meisten hier.


 
Hast du dir das auch durch gelesen?
Zitat Die Zeit: "Der Klub Majak ist von außen nicht zu erkennen. Er liegt unweit des Meeres, neben dem neuen Hyatt-Hotel, das bis zum Beginn der Olympischen Winterspiele am 7. Februar fertig gebaut werden soll. Kein Schild, keine Werbung, nur eine kleine versteckte Kamera über der schwarzen Eingangstür. Jeder Besucher muss klingeln, um in die Kellerräume zu gelangen."
Zitat Hr. Majak: "Also, in unserem Land findet dieses Gesetz keine Anwendung, weil sowieso niemand dagegen verstößt. Wie gesagt: Wir küssen uns eben nicht in der Öffentlichkeit."

Diese wenigen Worte sprechen Bände! Es ist ebend doch ein Problem! Nur weil der Barbesitzer sich das nicht eingesteht, ist es doch offensichtlich. Alles klammheimlich um Probleme zu meiden.


----------



## Seeefe (14. Mai 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach weil du dich nicht Küssen darfst und Händchen halten darfst, ist gleich deine Würde verletzt??? Man man man, was sind wir aber empfindlich.
> 
> Ich bin einfach dafür, dass es wieder so ist wie vor 2001. Homosexuellen sollen nicht diskriminert werden, und homosexuellen Handlungen sollten nciht strafbar sein. Das reicht doch oder nicht?
> 
> Aber durch die immer agressiveren Forderungen der Homo-Lobby (wie Ehe, Adopotion, öffentliche CSDs usw) haben die sich das die Homos selbst zuzuschreiben.



ich frag mich ob ich weinen oder lachen soll. eher das erste das du wirklich hinter deinen aussagen stehst.

du schränkst die freiheit von jemandem ein, und dieser soll laut dir sich nicht so anstellen?

Und ja somit missachtest du die würde eines menschen, da darf man sich anstellen, oder willst du das dich jemand in deiner freiheit einschränkt oder deine würde missachtet?


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Mai 2014)

caduzzz schrieb:


> ja, leider zuviele, egal wo und welcher Herkunft/Rasse/Hautfarbe/religiöser Einstellung etc.
> 
> klar kann ich machen, behinderte sind nicht "normal", religiöse Minderheiten sind nicht "normal" und so weiter..
> 
> Wenn diese aber für dich so normal sind wie für mich, macht deine Logik in Punkto Homosexualität absolut keinen Sinn!


 
Ganz krass gesagt, ja behinderte sind nicht "normal" im wortwörtlich Sinn. Trisomie 21 ist z.b. nicht normal. 

Religion an sich ist nicht "normal" das sage ich als Atheist genauso, und Angesichts der Menschheitsgeschichte ist die Religion das wohl größte Übel der Menschheit. Aber rein biologisch betrachtet, wenn Christen, Juden oder Moslems sich fortpflanzen ist es biologisch normal. Ein homosexueller Christ, Jude oder Moslem ist das nicht. Zumindest nicht im biologischen Sinn.



Quat schrieb:


> Hast du dir das auch durch gelesen?
> Zitat Die Zeit: "Der Klub Majak ist von außen nicht zu erkennen. Er liegt unweit des Meeres, neben dem neuen Hyatt-Hotel, das bis zum Beginn der Olympischen Winterspiele am 7. Februar fertig gebaut werden soll. Kein Schild, keine Werbung, nur eine kleine versteckte Kamera über der schwarzen Eingangstür. Jeder Besucher muss klingeln, um in die Kellerräume zu gelangen."
> Zitat Hr. Majak: "Also, in unserem Land findet dieses Gesetz keine Anwendung, weil sowieso niemand dagegen verstößt. Wie gesagt: Wir küssen uns eben nicht in der Öffentlichkeit."
> 
> Diese wenigen Worte sprechen Bände! Es ist ebend doch ein Problem! Nur weil der Barbesitzer sich das nicht eingesteht, ist es doch offensichtlich. Alles klammheimlich um Probleme zu meiden.


 
Und wo ist da jetzt das Problem? Ich will weder einen Puff, noch eine Schwulen/Lesbenbar mitten in Stadtgebiet. Was ist eigentlich so verkehrt daran, dass Sexualität wieder eine Privatsache wird? Die ganze Gesellschaft ist übersexualisiert.



Seeefe schrieb:


> ich frag mich ob ich weinen oder lachen soll. eher das erste das du wirklich hinter deinen aussagen stehst.
> 
> du schränkst die freiheit von jemandem ein, und dieser soll laut dir sich nicht so anstellen?
> 
> Und ja somit missachtest du die würde eines menschen, da darf man sich anstellen, oder willst du das dich jemand in deiner freiheit einschränkt oder deine würde missachtet?


 
Kannst du meinen Post lesen? Ich zitere mich mal selbst: Ich bin einfach dafür, dass es wieder so ist wie vor 2001. Homosexuellen sollen nicht diskriminert werden, und homosexuellen Handlungen sollten nciht strafbar sein. Das reicht doch oder nicht?


----------



## Caduzzz (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ganz krass gesagt, ja behinderte sind nicht "normal" im wortwörtlich Sinn. Trisomie 21 ist z.b. nicht normal.
> 
> Religion an sich ist nicht "normal" das sage ich als Atheist genauso, und Angesichts der Menschheitsgeschichte ist die Religion das wohl größte Übel der Menschheit. Aber rein biologisch betrachtet, wenn Christen, Juden oder Moslems sich fortpflanzen ist es biologisch normal. Ein homosexueller Christ, Jude oder Moslem ist das nicht. Zumindest nicht im biologischen Sinn.



OMG....kommen jetzt auch gleich jüdische Raumschiffe und rauben Frauen von der normalen Erde?

btw. Trisomie21 oder heutzutage populärer Lenken-Down Syndrom hat eine ganz normale Wahrscheinlichkeit von 1:600, also ziemlich häufig und somit normal

 edit: Kaaruzo, ich glaube du hast nicht mal ansatzweise eine Ahnung über die Definition von "normal" bzw. über die Verwendung des Begriffes "Normal" in unterschiedlichen Kontexten (z.B. soziologisch, kulturell, religiös), lies dich da mal ein und du wirst merken, dass du Bestätigung erhälst, aber auch auf welch dünnem Eis dein Argumentationskonstrukt steht


----------



## Dimitrijj (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Irgendwie bemerkt ihr nicht das die meisten eurer Argumente Dreck sind. Nur weil ihr zu Dritt seid und euch die ganze zeit gegenseitig zustimmen könnt heißt das noch lange nicht das ihr im Recht seid, auch wenn es euch so vorkommt 

Kaaruzo hat wirklich sehr sehr gute Argumente gebracht. Ihr tut fast so als hätte er behauptet das er Schwule hasst oder sie alle Liquidieren will oder sonst einen Quatsch. Am Anfang ging es nur darum das Schwul seien NICHT normal ist. Da hatte er sehr handfeste Argumente, ihr könnt sagen was ihr wollt aber Homosexuell sein ist nicht normal!

Das man die Kinder in Russland vor so etwas schützen will ist meiner Meinung nach verständlich. Aber ihr versucht nicht einmal zu verstehen, ihr habt eure Meinung bleibt stur und jeder der was anderes sagt ist Homophob oder ein Rassist, prima


----------



## Quat (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und wo ist da jetzt das Problem? Ich will weder einen Puff, noch eine Schwulen/Lesbenbar mitten in Stadtgebiet. Was ist eigentlich so verkehrt daran, dass Sexualität wieder eine Privatsache wird? Die ganze Gesellschaft ist übersexualisiert.


 
Aber das ist eine Bar, von mir aus ein Varieté und kein Puff
Deinem letzten Satz stimm ich allerdings zu.


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



caduzzz schrieb:


> OMG....kommen jetzt auch gleich jüdische Raumschiffe und rauben Frauen von der normalen Erde?
> 
> btw. Trisomie21 oder heutzutage populärer Lenken-Down Syndrom hat eine ganz normale Wahrscheinlichkeit von 1:600, also ziemlich häufig und somit normal


 
Warum jetzt ausgerechnet "jüdische" Raumschiffe? Warum keine "christlichen" oder "islamischen" ? Soll das ein weiterer Versuch mit der Nazi-Keule sein?

Wie lange würde wohl jemand mit Down-Syndrom in der Welt ohne Hilfe überleben? Kennst du das Prinzip der natürlichen Auslese?


----------



## Caduzzz (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

nein, keine Nazikeule, dann streich "jüdische" oder mach "bunte" draus 

Komm mir nicht mit Rassen-idiologischen Überlegungen (Auslese und so ein Quatsch), ich habe 20 Jahre Behinderten Pädagogik hinter mir, da wirst du jetzt kein Land sehen wenn du so anfängst

edit:
 so, Regenbogenfahne schwenkend geh ich jetzt erstmal hier raus, ich diskutiere gerne kontrovers, aber wenn ich merke ich spreche hier gegen Wände mach ich erstmal eine Pause


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Mai 2014)

caduzzz schrieb:


> nein, keine Nazikeule, dann streich "jüdische" oder mach "bunte" draus
> 
> Komm mir nicht mit Rassen-idiologischen Überlegungen (Auslese und so ein Quatsch), ich habe 20 Jahre Behinderten Pädagogik hinter mir, da wirst du jetzt kein Land sehen wenn du so anfängst



Rassenidologie? 
Hast du eigentlich jemals Darwin gelesen?

Die natürliche Auslese ist keine Idologie sondern ein Fakt. Die Natur sortiert konsequent schwache, unvorteilhafte Gene aus. Fakt ist doch Behinderte würde ohne fremde Hilfe nicht alt werden, eben weil die Natur gnadenlos aussiebt.


----------



## Quat (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



caduzzz schrieb:


> btw. Trisomie21 oder heutzutage populärer Lenken-Down Syndrom hat eine ganz normale Wahrscheinlichkeit von 1:600, also ziemlich häufig und somit normal


 
Klasse Totschlag-Argument! Nur weil niemand in der Lage ist diese Zahlen für Homosexualität zu erheben, gibt es ein Verhältnis für Homosexualität genau so, nur halt nicht nachprüfbar.
Man könnte jetzt mit dem völlig haltlosen 10% kommen. Mach ich explizit nicht.
Im übrigen sind es genau derartige Gesetze die diese Zahlen verhindern!



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Rassenidologie?
> Hast du eigentlich jemals Darwin gelesen?
> 
> Die natürliche Auslese ist keine Idologie sondern ein Fakt.


 
Genau genommen ist es eine Theorie, auch wenn ich selbst es als Fakt an seh.


----------



## Research (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Gut, gut. Wir sind wieder dabei Menschen ihre Grundrechte abzusprechen.

Man darf die Frage stellen, läuft das dem Ziel der Natur hinaus?

Aber dann zu sagen, wenn nein, dann dürfen die nichts?
Wo sind wir hier, Mittelalter?
Wollen wir Frauen gleich noch das Lesen verbieten?

Nur weil es mich nicht antörnt zwei dicke behaarte Männer zu sehen die sich ab-schlecken muss ich denen das verbieten?
Geht mich das was an? Nein. Gefährdet es mich oder andere? Vielleicht, wenn ich dann zu sehr abgelenkt bin und gegen eine Laterne laufe.
Gleiches, aus Gegenteiligen Grund mit gegenteiligem Setting, "schön"; hetero und Jung, kann dazu auch führen.

Zum Kannibalismus: Den gibt es noch heute in Afrika und Asien.
Hier auch zu Kriegszeiten. Und unsere Ahnen haben sich auch ohne Not Gegenseitig gefressen. Die letzten Jahre wurden immer mehr solcher Funde dokumentiert.

Klar, Schwule können sich auf natürlichem Wege nicht reproduzieren. Aber das ist kein Problem solange unsere Kinderheime voll und unterbezahlt sind.
Ich würde jedes Kind in einer Schwulenbar zur Betreuung abgeben, kein Problem. In einer Kirche bei den Chorknaben? Niemals.

Und zur natürlichen Auslese, die gibts nicht mehr.


Und wenn ihr schon Homosexuelle als abnormal bezeichnet, schon mal was von SM gehört?
Oder Fetischen, wie dem Fußfetisch? Furies?
Exhibitionismus?
Rollenspiele?

Muss alles verboten werden da ich es nicht mag.

Ach JA! Familie, Vater Mutter Kind, auch eine Erfindung der Moderne, weg damit.


----------



## Seeefe (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Wobei ihr "Befürworter" ja mit der Nomarl/Nichtnormal Sache teilweise ja selbst widersprecht. 

Es ist also nicht normal, eine Behinderung zu haben, laut euch im Biologischen Sinne. 

Nunja allerdings entstehen solche Behinderungen durch Genmutationen, welche in der Natur durchaus öfter vorkommen, unter anderem positiv aber auch negativ. Also eine normale Sache. Somit ist es quatch zu behaupten, Menschen mit, nehmen wir die Behinderungen, seien nicht normal. Ganz davon abgesehen, das sowas menschlich unterste Schublade ist. 

Natürlich gibt es die natürliche Auslese. Die Schwächeren in der Natur werden alleine sterben, die stärkeren kommen weiter. Allerdings hat es der Mensch an sich geschafft, diese Auslese zu reduzieren. Man könnte jetzt auch sagen, dies sei Normal und Naturgegeben, da der Mensch sich soweit entwickelt hat, dies erst zu erreichen. 

Von daher würde ich einfach mal sagen, ihr beiden solltet euer Weltbild nochmal überdenken und ins 21 Jahrhundert kommen. 


Aber von all dem ändert es nichts an der Tatsache, das ein Gesetz das Homosexuellen verbietet sich in der öffentlichkeit so zu benehmen wie Heterosexuelle, schlicht und ergreifend diskriminierung ist, was in einem demokratischen Land nicht sein darf. 

Was jemand normal findet und was nicht sei einem selbst überlassen, ob jemand homosexuelle nun tolleriert oder nicht, es hat noch lange keiner das Recht andere Menschen zu diskriminieren oder in irgendeiner weise in seiner Würde zu verletzten. Aber genau dies wird getan, verbietet man Homosexuellen sich in der Öffentlichkeit wie Heterosexuelle zu verhalten.

Und mal ganz unter uns, wäre es nicht wesentlich klüger Kinder mit Aufklärung vor der angeblichen Homosexuellen Propaganda zu schützen, wenn es denn unbedingt sein muss für euch? Zudem ich dieses ganze Kinderschutzgefassel bei dem Thema eh nur für reine Show halte und völlig absurd finde, da Kinder vor dieser für manche Leute anscheinenden Plage in keinster Weise in ihrer "normalen" Entwicklung gefährdet sind.


----------



## Best11163 (14. Mai 2014)

@dimitrijj wenn du dich in die Diskussion einschaltest dann finde ich das gut, aber bring auch bitte Argumente in dein Text und bezeichne uns nicht als dumm oder faul nur weil deine Meinung unserer entgegensetzt.  

@Kajuuzo diese normal unnormal Geschichte haben wir doch schon längst abgeklärt. Man kann in Sims so viel machen was in deinen Augen unnormal ist. Aber wegen dieser einen Sache ist das Spiel gleich ab 18.


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Research schrieb:


> Gut, gut. Wir sind wieder dabei Menschen ihre Grundrechte abzusprechen.
> 
> Man darf die Frage stellen, läuft das dem Ziel der Natur hinaus?
> 
> ...


 
Ach natürliche Auslese gibt es also nicht? Na für die Aussage hätte ich doch gerne mal einen Beleg. Ich frag mich ja gerade, wie die Evolution ohne Selektion funktionieren soll. Aber bitte überrasch mich.

Zu den diversen Fetischen die du da aufzählst (SM, Rollenspiele, Füße etc). Soweit ich weiß, können sich diese Leute (sofern Heterosexuelle) doch ganz normal reproduzieren oder nicht? Also warum sollte das unnormal sein?

Zu dem Thema Familie. Ja auch hier muss man sagen, biologisch betrachtet macht das keinen Sinn. Der Mensch ist nicht für Monogame Beziehungen gemacht, sondern soll möglichst viel Erbgut weitergeben. Aber da die Familie ja auch einen Teil zum Arterhalt beiträgt, kann ich den Sinn dahinter zumindest erkennen. Welchen Sinn hat jedoch eine Homo-Ehe aus der ganz definitv kein Nachwuchs entstehen kann?



Seeefe schrieb:


> Wobei ihr "Befürworter" ja mit der Nomarl/Nichtnormal Sache teilweise ja selbst widersprecht.
> 
> Es ist also nicht normal, eine Behinderung zu haben, laut euch im Biologischen Sinne.
> 
> ...


 
Warum ist es jetzt "menschlich untererste Schublade" wenn man ganz pragmatisch einfachste biologische Vorgänge darstellt?


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Best11163 schrieb:


> @dimitrijj wenn du dich in die Diskussion einschaltest dann finde ich das gut, aber bring auch bitte Argumente in dein Text und bezeichne uns nicht als dumm oder faul nur weil deine Meinung unserer entgegensetzt.
> 
> @Kajuuzo diese normal unnormal Geschichte haben wir doch schon längst abgeklärt. Man kann in Sims so viel machen was in deinen Augen unnormal ist. Aber wegen dieser einen Sache ist das Spiel gleich ab 18.


 
Wenn das Spiel verboten wäre oder man es extra für Russland hätte anpassen müssen, dann könnte ich deine Aufregung verstehen.

Aber das Spiel ist doch legal für Volljärige erhältlich. Deshlab sehe ich da keinen Aufreger.


----------



## Best11163 (14. Mai 2014)

Weil es trotzdem diskriminierend ist. Selbst wenn es weniger diskriminierend ist als es ganz zu verbieten ist es doch diskriminierend.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach weil du dich nicht Küssen darfst und Händchen halten darfst, ist gleich deine Würde verletzt??? Man man man, was sind wir aber empfindlich.
> 
> Ich bin einfach dafür, dass es wieder so ist wie vor 2001. Homosexuellen sollen nicht diskriminert werden, und homosexuellen Handlungen sollten nciht strafbar sein. Das reicht doch oder nicht?
> 
> Aber durch die immer agressiveren Forderungen der Homo-Lobby (wie Ehe, Adopotion, öffentliche CSDs usw) haben die sich das die Homos selbst zuzuschreiben.


 
Was bitte hat das mit Homo-Lobby zu tun? Wir fordern, wie jeder Mensch eine Gleichstellung. Ich bin für die Gesellschaft nämlich genauso wertvoll wie du auch. Ich zahle brav meine Steuern und Konsumiere auf einem durchschnittlichen Niveau.
Und ja ich finde das es durchaus beschämend, dass du sagst ich sei empfindlich aber dich so was von aufregst, wenn ein stück Software hier in Deutschland nicht erhältlich ist. Schön das brutale Spiele für dich wichtiger sind als die Freiheit anderer Menschen. 
Das Zeigt ganz Klar auf welchen Niveau du dich bewegst und genau deswegen haben deine Argument auch kein Hand und Fuß.

Und extra noch für dich, da du ja immer mit dem Argument kommst "normal und nicht natürlich".

Charles Darwin sagte: "Alles, was gegen die Natur ist, hat auf Dauer keinen Bestand."
Da es nun aber Homosexualität schon so lange gibt und sich nicht nur auf den Menschen beschränkt, sollte man doch sehen, dass es weit natürlicher ist als du uns hier Glauben machen willst.

Übrigens zum Thema natürliche auslese, Klar kann ein stark beeinträchtigter Mensch ohne Hilfe nicht überleben in der Natur aber wir haben ja genau auch aus dem Grund ein großes Gehirn damit wir uns gegenseitig unterstützen können. Zudem in der Natur würde ein homosexueller Mensch sehr wohl überleben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Mai 2014)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Was bitte hat das mit Homo-Lobby zu tun? Wir fordern, wie jeder Mensch eine Gleichstellung. Ich bin für die Gesellschaft nämlich genauso wertvoll wie du auch. Ich zahle brav meine Steuern und Konsumiere auf einem durchschnittlichen Niveau.
> Und ja ich finde das es durchaus beschämend, dass du sagst ich sei empfindlich aber dich so was von aufregst, wenn ein stück Software hier in Deutschland nicht erhältlich ist. Schön das brutale Spiele für dich wichtiger sind als die Freiheit anderer Menschen.
> Das Zeigt ganz Klar auf welchen Niveau du dich bewegst und genau deswegen haben deine Argument auch kein Hand und Fuß.



Ihr seid doch in Deutschland gleichgestellt oder nicht? Spätestens mit dem Wegfall von § 175 Stgb war doch alles ok



Best11163 schrieb:


> Weil es trotzdem diskriminierend ist. Selbst wenn es weniger diskriminierend ist als es ganz zu verbieten ist es doch diskriminierend.



Achso danke für den Hinweis.

Wenn in Russland ein Spiel für Volljährige erscheint ist es Diskriminierung. Wenn ein Spiel in Deutschland geschnitten und Beschlagnahmt wird, dass ist es Gesetz und keine Zensur.  Puh gut dass du mir das erklärst.


----------



## Best11163 (14. Mai 2014)

Genau so ist. Endlich verstehst du's.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch in Deutschland gleichgestellt oder nicht? Spätestens mit dem Wegfall von § 175 Stgb war doch alles ok


 
Nein sind wir nicht. Die Ehe ist nicht gleichgestellt und ein Homosexuelles Pärchen kann nicht gemeinsam ein Kind adoptieren. Das kann nur einer der Beiden und erst später kann der andere Partner dann das Kind mit eintragen lassen. Da aber die Chance um ein vielfaches geringer ist ein Kind als "Single" zu adoptieren wird man sozusagen von Gesetzeswegen diskriminiert.

Mag sein, dass schon viele Gesetze dementsprechend angepasst wurden, dass es mehr Gleichstellung gibt (nicht nur für LGBT) aber das ist in der Gesellschaft anscheinend noch nicht gänzlich angekommen. Wie man an dir sehr gut sieht. Deswegen gehen wir auf die Straße und deswegen kämpfen wir offensiv dafür die selben Rechte zu haben nicht nur gesetzlich sondern auch in den Köpfen der Menschen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Achso danke für den Hinweis.
> 
> Wenn in Russland ein Spiel für Volljährige erscheint ist es Diskriminierung. Wenn ein Spiel in Deutschland geschnitten und Beschlagnahmt wird, dass ist es Gesetz und keine Zensur. Puh gut dass du mir das erklärst.


 
Ich wiederhole es nochmal für dich, die Begründung weswegen das spiel in Russland erst ab 18 angeboten werden darf ist der Grund. In Deutschland ist das anders, da wird keine Randgruppe diskriminiert in der Begründung, warum ein Spiel erst ab 18 kommen soll oder gar beschlagnahmt wird (Außer pervers Mörder pflegen nun auch eine Lobby).

Du wetterst doch nur weil dir nicht passt, dass du ein Ultra brutales spiel hier nicht spielen kannst. Bist wie ein kleines Kind das im laden die gewünschten Süßigkeiten nicht bekommen kann und lässt deinen Frust an vermeintlich leichte Opfer ab. Sehr erwachsen, muss ich schon sagen.


----------



## Caduzzz (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

So, mal 'ne Nacht drüber geschlafen und, natürlich auch, die eigenen Aussagen versucht zu reflektieren

@Kaaruzo

Seitenweise wurden dir und anderen Beispiele genannt, die einen zum Nachdenken anregen sollten bzw. das krude Denkmuster offenlegen. Du und auch andere sind quasi überhaupt nicht darauf eingegangen, im Gegenteil, um die vermeintlich bestehende Intoleranz meinerseits zu "entlarven" wird mir die "Nazikeule" vorgeworfen. 
Vermutlich damit ich "super toleranter (linker) Moralapostel" selber als intoleranter, in Vorurteilen Gefangener "entlarvt" werde.

Und ja, meine Toleranz hat Grenzen, und zwar bei solchen Themen oder Menschen, die so denken wie du.

Die Art und Weise wie du argumentierst, Begrifflichkeiten und Satzbau verwendest, die fehlende Kompetenz auf Antworten einzugehen, die Mischung aus latenter Diskriminierung, Biologischer "Fakten" oder auch nur die eigene, leicht erhöhte, Abtrennung von "die" und "Ihr", läßt mich vermuten, dass du auf Seiten wie "schwule-, minderheiten-, schokolade-, (...)weltverschwörung.com" vielleicht mehr Leute findest, die deine Meinung teilen könnten.

Eine vernünftige Diskussion kann nur stattfinden, wenn man aufeinander eingeht. Und wie du dem obigen Schachtelsatz entnehmen kannst, scheint es da Grenzen zu geben...

Ich möchte hier und auch woanders nicht krudem Gedankengut das Feld überlassen. Ich diskutiere gerne und lasse mich bestimmt auch mal zu unlogischem "Schrott" hinreißen, sollte dem so sein habe ich auch kein Problem mich zu entschuldigen oder mein Denken zu hinterfragen. DAS erwarte ich aber auch ansatzweise von meinem Gesprächspartner...

Ich habe kein Problem damit meine Meinung zu ändern, mich überzeugen zu lassen, andere Meinungen zu tolerieren+akzeptieren, aber du drehst dich einfach im, viel genannten, Kreis.


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Nein sind wir nicht. Die Ehe ist nicht gleichgestellt und ein Homosexuelles Pärchen kann nicht gemeinsam ein Kind adoptieren. Das kann nur einer der Beiden und erst später kann der andere Partner dann das Kind mit eintragen lassen. Da aber die Chance um ein vielfaches geringer ist ein Kind als "Single" zu adoptieren wird man sozusagen von Gesetzeswegen diskriminiert.
> 
> Mag sein, dass schon viele Gesetze dementsprechend angepasst wurden, dass es mehr Gleichstellung gibt (nicht nur für LGBT) aber das ist in der Gesellschaft anscheinend noch nicht gänzlich angekommen. Wie man an dir sehr gut sieht. Deswegen gehen wir auf die Straße und deswegen kämpfen wir offensiv dafür die selben Rechte zu haben nicht nur gesetzlich sondern auch in den Köpfen der Menschen.
> 
> ...


 
Tja wie soll man etwas gleichstellen, das nicht gleich ist?

1=1 aber 1≠2.

Welchen Mehrwert hat die Gesellschaft, wenn Homos eine Ehe haben? Was verliert die Gesellschaft, wenn es die Ehe für Homos nicht gibt?

Und wenn du ein Kind haben willst, dann mach es wie die Natur es vorgesehen hat. Und das ist der Punkt wo deine Beziehung eben nicht gleichwertig zu der meinen ist. Ich kann mit meiner Partnerin Kinder haben. Du kannst da ja ganz offensichtlich nicht. 

Also kannst du auch nicht gleichstellen, was nicht gleich ist. 


Punkt 2: Natürlich werde ich diskriminiert. Als Konsument von Unterhaltungsmedien werde ich durch die Medien als „Killerspieler“ kriminalisiert. Ohne das es dafür wissenschaftliche Grundlagen gibt.

Zumal die Begründung in Russland die gleiche ist wie in Deutschland: Der Schutz der Jugend. Mit dem Unterschied das russische Volljährige das Spiel legal erwerben dürfen, ich manche Spiel nicht. Deshalb sollten wir bei unserem Zensurstaat nicht min dem Finger auf andere zeigen.


----------



## Best11163 (14. Mai 2014)

Zu Punkt 1+2: Nein.     

Ich habe keine Lust dir alles noch 1000 mal zu erklären. Ich denke ich schließe mich jetzt denke ich aus der Diskussion aus. Du bist total unbelehrbar.


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Mai 2014)

Best11163 schrieb:


> Zu Punkt 2: Nein.
> 
> Ich habe keine Lust dir alles noch 1000 mal zu erklären.



Weil deine Begründung nicht schlüssig ist. Du kannst es nicht hier Gesetz nennen und in Russland Diskriminerung. Entweder ist es in beiden Länder Gesetz oder in beiden Diskriminierung.


----------



## Best11163 (14. Mai 2014)




----------



## MysticBinary82 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Tja wie soll man etwas gleichstellen, das nicht gleich ist?
> 
> 1=1 aber 1≠2.
> 
> ...


 
Ganz ehrlich ich wünsche es keinem Kind von so einem Menschen mit so wenig Einfühlsamkeit großgezogen zu werden. Ich kann übrigens genauso wie du Kinder Zeugen, rein Körperlich spricht nichts dagegen. Da es aber sinnvoll wäre ein Kind nicht in einem Heim groß werden zu lassen sondern lieber in eine Familie zu bringen (egal wie diese aussieht) ist dein Argument irrelevant. 
Also wäre es dir lieber, dass die Kinder im Heim bleiben und "normale" Familien die eben keine Kinder haben können (Hab in meinem Bekanntenkreis auch so eine Situation [Heteropaar]) lieber ohne bleiben. Die Natur hat ja nicht vorgesehen, dass sie Kinder haben können.

Das war es auch für mich jetzt, ich hab echt keine Lust mehr mich mit dir zu streiten, da ist mir meine Lebenszeit zu wertvoll.

Schlag einfach mal das Wort Empathie nach und schau ob du diese Eigenschaft auch besitzt oder doch ein kleiner Soziopath in dir steckt (Ich hoffe es nicht). 

Würde ein Mod diesen Thread bitte schließen.


----------



## Research (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach natürliche Auslese gibt es also nicht? Na für die Aussage hätte ich doch gerne mal einen Beleg. Ich frag mich ja gerade, wie die Evolution ohne Selektion funktionieren soll. Aber bitte überrasch mich.
> Welchen Sinn hat jedoch eine Homo-Ehe aus der ganz definitv kein Nachwuchs entstehen kann?
> []



Komedie-Gold.
Die letzten paar tausend Jahre verschlafen?
Schulmedizin, Gesellschaft, Gesetze und co?
Jemand der nicht einmal jetzt versteht unter welchen Bedingungen er lebt...
Un dann erklären, da Schwule sich eh nicht vermehren können, sorgt die Evolotion dafür das die Aussterben. Gut, dann war die in über 4.000Jahren dokumentierter Geschichte sehr faul.

Und welchen "Schaden" haben wir wenn Homosexuelle die gleichen Rechte bezüglich einer künstlichen Institution wie Ehe haben?

Und die Nazi-Keule, darüber Diskutieren warum Schwule schwul sind auf Faktenlage, kein Nazi.
Ihnen Grundrechte wegzunehmen, bedrohen, anzugreifen grundlos zu bestrafen und zu verfolgen=Nazi. oder Stalinist, Religiöser-Fanatiker-"Hier-Religiöse-Wunschgruppe-aus-aller-Welt-eintragen".


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Mai 2014)

Research schrieb:


> Komedie-Gold.
> Die letzten paar tausend Jahre verschlafen?
> Schulmedizin, Gesellschaft, Gesetze und co?
> Jemand der nicht einmal jetzt versteht unter welchen Bedingungen er lebt...
> ...



Achso wegen der Gesellschaft und Gesetzen gelten biologische Vorgänge nicht mehr? Gut zu wissen. Ich werd mal morgen Kostenrückerstattung für mein Studium verlangen. Mein Prof hatte mir die natürlicge Auslese im Studium erklärt.

Wir haben ein wirtschaftlichen Schaden. Es schafft zusatzliche Bürokratie für die Ämter. Das kostet. Und durch steuererleichterung geht auch Geld verloren. Diesen wirtschaftlichen Schaden steht kein Nutzen gegenüber also ist die Homoehe für unsere Gesellschaft nutzlos.


----------



## Speed4Fun (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Wie der alte Fritz schon zu sagen pflegte: „Jeder soll nach seiner Façon selig werden".

Dies schließt aber nicht ein, anderen sein Lebensbild und seine Wertevorstellungen aufzudrücken.

Warum muss ein ganzes Gesellschaftssystem auf den Kopf gestellt werden, das sich Jahrtausende bewährt hat?


----------



## Caduzzz (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Achso wegen der Gesellschaft und Gesetzen gelten biologische Vorgänge nicht mehr? Gut zu wissen. Ich werd mal morgen Kostenrückerstattung für mein Studium verlangen. Mein Prof hatte mir die natürlicge Auslese im Studium erklärt.
> 
> Wir haben ein wirtschaftlichen Schaden. Es schafft zusatzliche Bürokratie für die Ämter. Das kostet. Und durch steuererleichterung geht auch Geld verloren. Diesen wirtschaftlichen Schaden steht kein Nutzen gegenüber also ist die Homoehe für unsere Gesellschaft nutzlos.



Danach sind also ehelose (heterosexuelle) Paare mit Kindern auch "für unsere Gesellschaft nutzlos"? 

Aber sind sie jetzt nutzlos, weil sie keine Ehe eingehen oder sind sie doch"besser", weil sie sich "reproduzieren" trotz Ehelosigkeit? (aber keinen steuerlichen ("gesellschaftlichen") Nutzen ?)

Und weil natürlich ein Professor dir seine Meinung erklärt, muss es ja stimmen.... du liest und hörst auf zu viel Weltverschwörungstheorien


----------



## Research (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Soso, dann sollte dein Prof. dich rausschmeißen. Du hast es nicht verstanden.
Oder sterben hier Blind-Geborene nach kurzer Zeit weil sie sich nicht selbst versorgen können, sie eine Last und Gefahr für das Überleben der Gruppe sind?
Wie siehsts mit Leuten aus die ein Bein/Arm verloren haben?
Kurzsichtigkeit tötet auch.
Krebs und andere Nettigkeiten?


Und das mit deinen Nachteilen für die Gesellschaft, ganz einfach, gilt nur noch die Bevorzugung für Paare mit Kindern. Oder kennst du einen Grund warum eine Zweckgemeinschaft mit Vorzügen steuerlich begünstigt werden sollte?


----------



## Best11163 (14. Mai 2014)

So jetzt muss ich doch nochmal was sagen 
@speed4fun ist das dein ernst ? Frauen wurden auch Jahrtausende lang unterdrückt. Heißt du das auch gut ? Wenn du so argumentieren willst anscheinen ja.


----------



## Caduzzz (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Wie der alte Fritz schon zu sagen pflegte: „Jeder soll nach seiner Façon selig werden".
> 
> Dies schließt aber nicht ein, anderen sein Lebensbild und seine Wertevorstellungen aufzudrücken.
> 
> Warum muss ein ganzes Gesellschaftssystem auf den Kopf gestellt werden, das sich Jahrtausende bewährt hat?



wenn, dann richtig  der Satz bezieht sich auf religiöse Minderheiten (Hugenotten) und zweitens war, nach dem neusten Stand der Forschung, der alte Fritz mit ziemlich hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit...TAADAA..selber homosexuell

Es könnte, könnte wie gesagt, sein dass die ganzen liberalen, schwulen Historiker alles verfälschen  (*hust*Verschwörungstheoretiker*hust*)

edit: kleine Fragen noch

Was ist denn mit Singles oder Erwachsenen außerhalb der Geschlechtsreife? Haben die jetzt ihren "gesellschaftlichen Nutzen" verloren, weil sie sich nicht mehr "reproduzieren" können? Von den Steuerausfällen durch Singles oder Witwen mal ganz abgesehen...


----------



## Research (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Es gibt keine Schwulen, sind längst alle ausgestorben.


----------



## Speed4Fun (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Best11163 schrieb:


> So jetzt muss ich doch nochmal was sagen
> @speed4fun ist das dein ernst ? Frauen wurden auch Jahrtausende lang unterdrückt. Heißt du das auch gut ? Wenn du so argumentieren willst anscheinen ja.


 
Bitte mal OT und sachlich bleiben.

Es geht darum, dass es für die Gesellschaft gar keine dringende Notwendigkeit gibt, Homoehen zu etablieren.

Und man muss sich heute als Hetero schon Diskriminierung vorwerfen lassen, wenn man dies nicht gutheißt.

Jeder soll seine Veranlagung ausleben, nicht aber militant und auf Kosten anderer Menschen.

Und Kinder müssen nicht explizit an das Thema herangeführt werden.


----------



## Pokerclock (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Ich darf allgemein darum bitten hier wieder sachlicher zum Thema hin zu diskutieren und den Fokus auf den Austausch von Argumenten zu legen, statt den Gegenüber persönlich anzugreifen. Bislang lief es trotz recht gegensätzlicher Ansicht ganz gut. So soll es auch bleiben. Es wäre in dieser Hinsicht ratsam sich vielleicht wieder in Richtung Die Sims 4 hin zu orientieren. Denn allgemeine Diskussionen zum Thema Homosexualität haben wir im entsprechenden Unterforum genug und die sind alle geschlossen aus offensichtlichen Gründen, die hier zunehmend zu Tage kommen.

*B2T*


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



caduzzz schrieb:


> Danach sind also ehelose (heterosexuelle) Paare mit Kindern auch "für unsere Gesellschaft nutzlos"?
> 
> Aber sind sie jetzt nutzlos, weil sie keine Ehe eingehen oder sind sie doch"besser", weil sie sich "reproduzieren" trotz Ehelosigkeit? (aber keinen steuerlichen ("gesellschaftlichen") Nutzen ?)
> 
> Und weil natürlich ein Professor dir seine Meinung erklärt, muss es ja stimmen.... du liest und hörst auf zu viel Weltverschwörungstheorien


 Ja kinderlose Ehen von Heterosexuellen sind genauso nutzlos für die Gesellschaft.

Ich würde von nur noch Familien steuerrechtlich bevorteilen, die Kinder haben (egal ob verheiratet oder nicht).

Aber eine Ehe von 2 Akademikern die keine Kinder haben, aber trotzdem die Steuervorteile der Ehe mitnehmen, halte ich für parasitär.

Ach jetzt ist die natürliche Auslese bereits eine „Weltverschwörungstheorie“ ?

Gut zu wissen, ich dachte immer Selektion wäre einer der Grundpfeiler der Evolutionstheorie. Danke das du mich berichtigt hast.


----------



## Caduzzz (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Jeder soll seine Veranlagung ausleben, nicht aber militant und auf Kosten anderer Menschen.


 
 Wenn Homosexuelle sich küssen ist das militant? Weißt du was militant heißt?


----------



## Best11163 (14. Mai 2014)

Ich bin wieder weg also wenn er selbst nicht mal merkt was er schreibt dann kann ich auch nicht mehr weiterhelfen.


----------



## Lexx (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Lol, der Thread lebt noch.. ?

Naja, zum Vollmond dauerts noch ein paar Stunden.


----------



## hbf878 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ja kinderlose Ehen von Heterosexuellen sind genauso nutzlos für die Gesellschaft.
> 
> Ich würde von nur noch Familien steuerrechtlich bevorteilen, die Kinder haben (egal ob verheiratet oder nicht).
> 
> Aber eine Ehe von 2 Akademikern die keine Kinder haben, aber trotzdem die Steuervorteile der Ehe mitnehmen, halte ich für parasitär.


Dann müsste dir doch das Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle eigentlich ganz recht sein, oder? Satt Abtreibung werden Kinder an homosexuelle Paare weitergegeben oder Kinder aus dem Ausland "importiert" und verhelfen so dem deutschen Volke zu Glanz und Gloria . Und ganz dem Prinzip der Auslese entsprechend wird das "gefährliche Homo-Erbgut" nicht mal weitergegeben - perfekt!




> Ach jetzt ist die natürliche Auslese bereits eine „Weltverschwörungstheorie“ ?
> 
> Gut zu wissen, ich dachte immer Selektion wäre einer der Grundpfeiler der Evolutionstheorie. Danke das du mich berichtigt hast.


Beim Menschen findet doch schon lange keine Selektion mehr statt - zumindest nicht in Europa, wo die Schwulen hausen. Schau dir doch mal den Durchschnittseuropäer an - krankhafte Veränderung nahezu aller Körperteile (inbes. Wirbelsäule, krumme Füße), Erbkrankheiten (Bluter, Trisomie, Krebs, Mukoviszidose etc etc). Die Durchsetzungsfähigkeit in freier Natur wäre wohl nahe null. Insofern kann man wohl keinen mehr als "normal" bezeichnen.


----------



## Caduzzz (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

*Selbstzensur..Nazikeule und so*


----------



## Quat (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Tja wie soll man etwas gleichstellen, das nicht gleich ist?



Ein Mensch ist ein Mensch, ist ein Mensch!!!



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ... wie die Natur es vorgesehen hat.


 
Erst denken dann die bunte Knete ausschütten.
Niemand macht Homosexuelle. Sie sind wie Du "natürlich", "von der Natur erschaffen".



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich kann mit meiner Partnerin Kinder haben.



Um Gottes Willen NEIN!
Sorry deine dummdreiste Diskussion verleitet.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Punkt 2: Natürlich werde ich diskriminiert. Als Konsument von Unterhaltungsmedien werde ich durch die Medien als „Killerspieler“ kriminalisiert. Ohne das es dafür wissenschaftliche Grundlagen gibt.
> 
> Zumal die Begründung in Russland die gleiche ist wie in Deutschland: Der Schutz der Jugend. Mit dem Unterschied das russische Volljährige das Spiel legal erwerben dürfen, ich manche Spiel nicht. Deshalb sollten wir bei unserem Zensurstaat nicht min dem Finger auf andere zeigen.



Sag ich doch, VERLEITET!


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Irgendwie schaffen es die meisten nicht, ihre Emotionen aus der Diskussion rauszuhalten. Kann man eigentlich auch mal sachlich bleiben?

Hab ich irgendwo behauptet, das Homosexuelle keine Menschen sind? Wenn ja möge man mir diese Stelle zeigen.

Ich habe nur festgestellt, dass sie Gleichstellung verlangen, wo keine Gleichheit herrscht. Warum stört man sich hier eigentlich an Tatsachen?

Es ist ein biologischer Fakt, dass Reproduktion beim Menschen nur über heterosexuelle Handlungen funktioniert. Da können sich Homosexuelle noch drei mal auf den Kopf stellen, es ist einfach so. Und solange Homosexuelle nicht für die Reproduktion sorgen, sind sie nicht normal, zumindest nicht im biologischen Sinne. 

Und die Weitergabe der Gene, sprich die Reproduktion ist eine Grundeigenschaft ALLER lebenden Organismen. Das habe ich mir nicht ausgedacht, das ist auch keine "Weltverschwörungstheorie", das ist einfach eine Tatsache.


----------



## hbf878 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich habe nur festgestellt, dass sie Gleichstellung verlangen, wo keine Gleichheit herrscht. Warum stört man sich hier eigentlich an Tatsachen?
> 
> Es ist ein biologischer Fakt, dass Reproduktion beim Menschen nur über heterosexuelle Handlungen funktioniert. Da können sich Homosexuelle noch drei mal auf den Kopf stellen, es ist einfach so. Und solange Homosexuelle nicht für die Reproduktion sorgen, sind sie nicht normal, zumindest nicht im biologischen Sinne.


Es gibt auch heterosexuelle Paare, die unfruchtbar sind. Sollte diesen die Möglichkeit abgesprochen werden, in einer Lebenspartnerschaft zu leben?


----------



## Caduzzz (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und die Weitergabe der Gene, sprich die Reproduktion ist eine Grundeigenschaft ALLER lebenden Organismen. Das habe ich mir nicht ausgedacht, das ist auch keine "Weltverschwörungstheorie", das ist einfach eine Tatsache.



Wenn, also nur wenn, Homosexuelle auch lebende Organismen sind, müssten sie sich nach deiner Logik aber doch "reproduzieren" können...

oder sind Homosexuelle keine lebenden Organismen, weil die "Grundeigenschaft der Reproduktion" fehlt und wir dürfen uns auf das erste SIMS4 AddOn "Attac of the gay Zombies" freuen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Mai 2014)

hbf878 schrieb:


> Es gibt auch heterosexuelle Paare, die unfruchtbar sind. Sollte diesen die Möglichkeit abgesprochen werden, in einer Lebenspartnerschaft zu leben?


 
Zumindest sollten sie keine steuerlichen Vorteile durch die Ehe bekommen.



caduzzz schrieb:


> Wenn, also nur wenn, Homosexuelle auch lebende Organismen sind, müssten sie sich nach deiner Logik aber doch "reproduzieren" können...
> 
> oder sind Homosexuelle keine lebenden Organismen, weil die "Grundeigenschaft der Reproduktion" fehlt und wir dürfen uns auf das erste SIMS4 AddOn "Attac of the gay Zombies" freuen?


 
Sie sind ja in der Theorie doch dazu in der Lage oder nicht? Aber sie haben sie dagegen entschieden, für die Reproduktion zu sorgen. Also ja, sind sie biologisch abnorm. Genauso wie Heterosexuelle die es bewusst nicht wollen oder nicht können.


----------



## ds9 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Das Homosexualität alles Andere als "normal" ist, steht doch wohl ganz außer Zweifel. Sie ist es schon allein unter biologischem Aspekt nicht. Daran ändern auch Gesetze, welche eine gleichgeschlechtliche Ehe ermöglichen nichts. Auch ihr Vorkommen sowohl bei Menschen als auch im Tierreich sind keinerlei Merkmale von Normalität, lediglich Fakt.


----------



## debalz (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Das ist neben dem Ukraine-Thread der mit Abstand unerträglichste facepalm-Thread seit langem!!
Die Sims ab 18 Jahren wird auf jeden Fall bedeuten dass es erheblich weniger verkauft wird.


----------



## Lexx (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Und du glaubst, dass in Russland die Verkaufszahlen ohne Altersbeschränkung 
doch irgendwie "astronomisch" wären..? *facepalm*


----------



## MysticBinary82 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Bitte mal OT und sachlich bleiben.
> 
> Es geht darum, dass es für die Gesellschaft gar keine dringende Notwendigkeit gibt, Homoehen zu etablieren.
> 
> ...


 
Militant aha, wie die al-Qaida? Ich hab noch an keinen Anschlägen von homosexuellen Gruppen teilgenommen. Klar kann man das Überthematisieren aber es nicht zu thematisieren ist auch nicht richtig. Wie denkst du hab ich mich mein leben lang gefühlt bis ich mich mit 23 Geoutet habe? Ich wurde was Homosexualität angeht nicht aufgeklärt und hätte mir so gewünscht wenn es ein Paar Leute gegeben hätte, die gesagt hätten das es Okay ist so wie ich bin.

Das hatte ich nicht, sodass ich sogar schon so weit war mir das Leben zu nehmen, was ich nicht gemacht haben offensichtlich. Das macht die Gesellschaft. Die selbstmordrate unter homosexuellen Jungen ist weit höher als die bei gleichaltrigen Heterosexuellen. Jetzt sag mir doch mal Kaaruzo wie diese Selbstmorde wirtschaftlich tragbar sind bei einer Gesellschaft die mit Geburtenrückgang zu kämpfen hat?

@ds9
Normal ist kein Zustand. Du bist im Gegensatz zu deinem Nachbar auch nicht normal, da du nicht genau das selbe Leben führst wie er. Es gibt NORMAL nicht. Das ist ein Konstrukt der Psyche um sich irgendwie zugehörig zu einer Gruppe zu fühlen.

Hier schau dir mal die Sendung von Scobel auf 3Sat an. Die beschäftigt sich genau mit dem Thema. http://www.3sat.de/mediathek/?mode=play&obj=43534



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber sie haben sie dagegen entschieden, für die Reproduktion zu sorgen. Also ja, sind sie biologisch abnorm. Genauso wie Heterosexuelle die es bewusst nicht wollen oder nicht können.


Aha ich habe mich dazu entschieden ausgegrenzt zu werden. Das ist ja mal ein interessanter Einwand. Ich muss dich aber enttäuschen, um sich für etwas zu entscheiden, muss man die Sachen zu mindestens zum gewissen teil verstehen für die man sich entscheidet. Ich weiß schon seit ich denken kann (meine Erinnerungen gehen bis zum 3 Lebensjahr zurück) das mir Männer gefallen. Da wusste ich aber nichts von sexueller Orientierung oder der gleichen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sie sind ja in der Theorie doch dazu in der Lage oder nicht? Aber sie haben sie dagegen entschieden, für die Reproduktion zu sorgen. Also ja, sind sie biologisch abnorm. Genauso wie Heterosexuelle die es bewusst nicht wollen oder nicht können.



So ganz nebenbei könntest du den " Bearbeiten Button " nutzen.
 Du lehnst dich mit deinen Ansichten doch sehr weit aus dem Fenster, alles was nicht deinem Mikrokosmos entspricht ist Abnormal. Wenn jemand sich bewusst dazu entschließt keine Kinder in die Welt zu setzen ist es seine Sache und wenn man es nicht kann wie durch Unfall, Krankheit usw. ist man dann ein Mensch 2. Klasse? Du erinnerst einen stark an den heiligen St. Florian


----------



## Speed4Fun (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Eigentlich wird hier ganz weit im OT (Off-Topic) diskutiert, nicht zu verwechseln mit OT (On-Topic). 

Und zum Thema selbst sollte man sagen, dass Sim 4 in Russland auch bei heterosexuellen Handlungen im Spiel erst ab 18 freigegeben wäre. Es passt wohl in die aktuelle Hysterie anzunehmen, dass es einzig an den homosexuellen Handlungen liegen würde.

Aber genau das ist typisch an diesem Thema. Sobald bestimmte rosa Fahnenträger eine Chance sehen, ihre Rechte auszuweiten und/oder sich als Opfergruppe darzustellen, wird dies gnadenlos und unter Einsatz aller Mittel durchgezogen. Glücklicherweise gibt es auch Homosexuelle, die sich diezbezüglich vernünftiger und nicht herausstellend verhalten.

Genau wie in diesem Thread. Buhu ich bin der arme Homo, dem die ganze Welt Böses will.

Auch wenn dies nun ebenso OT ist, mal ein kleiner Schwank, der mich ebenso prägte:

Irgendwann nahm mich meine damalige Freundin, die ich noch nicht so lange kannte und die einige Bekannte in der Schwulen-Szene hatte, in Saarbrücken mit in ein dortiges Szene-Lokal. Dort herrschte eigentlich eine ganz entspannte Atmosphäre, ich fühlte mich auch nicht unwohl. Einer der beiden Wirte, die als Homo-Paar das Lokal betrieben, machte mir sogar ein nettes Kompliment, ich sei der schönste Mann an diesem Abend. Bis dahin ganz ok. Bis ich dann für kleine Jungs musste, wo ich dann plötzlich während des Geschäftes die Hand des Wirtes, der mir unbemerkt nachgekommen war, an meinem Gesäß hatte. So schnell hatte ich noch nie ein Lokal verlassen.

Soviel zum Thema militant. Ganz zu schweigen von den Gestalten, die sich stets auffallend tuntenhaft ins Rampenlicht stellen möchten.

Um hier kein Missverständnis aufkommen zu lassen, ich habe nichts gegen Homos. Solange sie die persönlichen Grenzen anderer Menschen ebenso respektieren und sich zivilisiert verhalten.


----------



## Research (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Hm, gehe in Homo-Lokal und wundere mich das ich mit hinkend wieder raus gehe. SUPRISE?

Und wo beschwerte sich unser Schwulibärt als Opfer?
Er beklangt nur das man ihn hier: 
A) körperlich angreifen will
B) seine Menschenrechte beschneiden will
C) nicht die gleichen gesetzlichen Regeln hat wie alle anderen auch


Sortiert mal euren Kram.


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Mit konnte noch keiner beweisen, dass dem nicht so ist. Wer hat den den Vergleich mit der Tierwelt angestellt?
> 
> Doch nicht ich. Nur weil es im Tierreich Homosexualität gibt, heißt das doch niht das es normal ist.


Doch, denn wenn etwas in der Natur öfters vorkommt, ist es natürlich, also normal. 


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Mir gehen die Argumente nicht aus. Mein Argument steht nachwie vor unwidersprochen im Raum.
> 
> Ich gebe dir mal ganz kurz einen kleinen Kurs in Biologie. Die Reproduktion sprich die Fortpflanzung ist eine grundeigentschaft aller lebenden Organismien. Nur deshalb sind du, ich und alle anderen 7 Mrd Menschen auf dieser Welt.
> Das ist rein biologisch betrachtet der Sinn jedes Organismuses. Die Erhaltung der Art. D.h. rein biologisch betrachtet ist Homosexualtität nicht in der Norm. Und d.h. es ist abnormal.
> ...


Sex mit Verhütung ist auch nicht normal. Viel Spaß. 


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und wo ist da jetzt das Problem? Ich will weder einen Puff, noch eine Schwulen/Lesbenbar mitten in Stadtgebiet. Was ist eigentlich so verkehrt daran, dass Sexualität wieder eine Privatsache wird? Die ganze Gesellschaft ist übersexualisiert.


Nö, es ist eigentlich natürlich, überall rumzuvögeln. 
Hab ich schon gemacht und kann es wärmstens (  ) empfehlen. 


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Rassenidologie?
> Hast du eigentlich jemals Darwin gelesen?
> 
> Die natürliche Auslese ist keine Idologie sondern ein Fakt. Die Natur sortiert konsequent schwache, unvorteilhafte Gene aus. Fakt ist doch Behinderte würde ohne fremde Hilfe nicht alt werden, eben weil die Natur gnadenlos aussiebt.


Nö, Hyänen z.B. füttern auch andere Mitglieder des Rudels durch, selbst wenn diese gar nicht mehr jagen können. 


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Achso wegen der Gesellschaft und Gesetzen gelten biologische Vorgänge nicht mehr? Gut zu wissen. Ich werd mal morgen Kostenrückerstattung für mein Studium verlangen. Mein Prof hatte mir die natürlicge Auslese im Studium erklärt.
> 
> Wir haben ein wirtschaftlichen Schaden. Es schafft zusatzliche Bürokratie für die Ämter. Das kostet. Und durch steuererleichterung geht auch Geld verloren. Diesen wirtschaftlichen Schaden steht kein Nutzen gegenüber also ist die Homoehe für unsere Gesellschaft nutzlos.


Wenn sie Kinder adoptieren, müssen die nicht im Heim vom Steuerzahler finanziert werden. 


Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Wie der alte Fritz schon zu sagen pflegte: „Jeder soll nach seiner Façon selig werden".
> 
> Dies schließt aber nicht ein, anderen sein Lebensbild und seine Wertevorstellungen aufzudrücken.
> 
> Warum muss ein ganzes Gesellschaftssystem auf den Kopf gestellt werden, das sich Jahrtausende bewährt hat?


Klar, Homosexualität ist eine Erfindung der Moderne, weil es ja gerade so hip ist, wenn man schwul ist. 


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Zumindest sollten sie keine steuerlichen Vorteile durch die Ehe bekommen.


Naja, wenn ich mir so die Jugendarbeitslosigkeit anschaue, sollten gerade die Paare ohne Kinder steuerlich bevorzugt werden. 


Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Eigentlich wird hier ganz weit im OT (Off-Topic) diskutiert, nicht zu verwechseln mit OT (On-Topic).
> 
> Und zum Thema selbst sollte man sagen, dass Sim 4 in Russland auch bei heterosexuellen Handlungen im Spiel erst ab 18 freigegeben wäre. Es passt wohl in die aktuelle Hysterie anzunehmen, dass es einzig an den homosexuellen Handlungen liegen würde.
> 
> ...


Klar, weil Frauen ja nie sexuell belästigt werden. 

Wäre das Spiel wegen sexuellen Handlungen ab 18, wäre es verständlich, aber nur weil dort zwei Typen was haben können, ist die Einstufung reine Diskriminierung.


----------



## Research (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

So, es wurde erwähnt das die Sims auch bei heterosexueller Handlung, der Heirat, ab 18 wäre.
So jetzt sucht mir mal ein echtes SIMs mit 18ner Freigabe aus RU.


----------



## Poulton (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Und zum Thema selbst sollte man sagen, dass Sim 4 in Russland auch bei heterosexuellen Handlungen im Spiel erst ab 18 freigegeben wäre.


 Dagegen spricht eindeutig, dass man die bisherigen Sims-Teile dort auch nicht mit "ab 18" klassifiziert hat, obwohl schon seit Sims 1 homosexuelle Beziehungen und Partnerschaften (+Adoption von Kindern!) möglich sind. Und Sims 1 erschien vor über 14 Jahren. 
Interessant wäre es zu wissen, ob die alten Teile noch nachträglich als "ab 18" eingestuft werden.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Wenn sie Kinder adoptieren, müssen die nicht im Heim vom Steuerzahler finanziert werden.


 Es gibt da noch so einige andere Punkte, wie z.B. Versorgungs- und  Unterhaltsansprüche gegenüber den Lebenspartner und selbst der Punkt Steuer ist nicht unbedingt und  immer mit Erleichterungen verbunden.


€: [niveaulimbo] Das Benutzerbild von *Dimitrijj* ist auch einen Blick wert. _I have sexual thoughts about that_. [/niveaulimbo]


----------



## MysticBinary82 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Soviel zum Thema militant. Ganz zu schweigen von den Gestalten, die sich stets auffallend tuntenhaft ins Rampenlicht stellen möchten.


 
[ironie]Ach du sch..., wie kann ein Homosexueller, der dir klare Signale gesendet hat (Schwule sind auch nur Männer und bei uns gibt es kein langes herumgeflirte) und zudem auch noch in einer Schwulenbar ist die Frechheit haben dir an den Hintern zu fassen.[/ironie] Im Allgemeinen gesehen wäre es Fragwürdig und mir gefällt es auch nicht wenn mir einfach ein Mann an das Hinterteil fasst. Das macht man in der Regel nicht ohne das beide sich irgendwie Signale senden das Interesse besteht. 

Das ist aber nicht unbedingt die Schuld der Tucken sondern der Medien, die sie gern als Spaßvögel im abwertenden Sinn verkaufen wollen. Richtig echte normale Schwule (haha, ich kann das auch) verhalten sich auch wie normale Menschen. Sie gehen einem Job nach und versuchen mit der Welt irgendwie klar zu kommen.


----------



## Research (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Und Frauen laufen nicht rum: Hier bin ich, vernasch mich? Und hetero-Männer machen das genauso. Nennt sich da Gockel.
Soll man denen das auch verbieten?

Wie wärs mit Burka für alle?
+Bedienungsanleitung/Settings:
Gay/Non-Gay/Skinny/Fat...


----------



## Speed4Fun (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Research schrieb:


> Hm, gehe in Homo-Lokal und wundere mich das ich mit hinkend wieder raus gehe. SUPRISE?



Ach da darf ich also froh sein, dass ich 'nur' betatscht wurde. Habe es ja so gewollt? Völlig logisch.



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> [ironie]Ach du sch..., wie kann ein Homosexueller, der dir klare Signale gesendet hat (Schwule sind auch nur Männer und bei uns gibt es kein langes herumgeflirte) und zudem auch noch in einer Schwulenbar ist die Frechheit haben dir an den Hintern zu fassen.[/ironie] Im Allgemeinen gesehen wäre es Fragwürdig und mir gefällt es auch nicht wenn mir einfach ein Mann an das Hinterteil fasst. Das macht man in der Regel nicht ohne das beide sich irgendwie Signale senden das Interesse besteht.
> 
> Das ist aber nicht unbedingt die Schuld der Tucken sondern der Medien, die sie gern als Spaßvögel im abwertenden Sinn verkaufen wollen. Richtig echte normale Schwule (haha, ich kann das auch) verhalten sich auch wie normale Menschen. Sie gehen einem Job nach und versuchen mit der Welt irgendwie klar zu kommen.


 
Also wenn ich einem Mann klare Signale sende, fällt sicher Weihnachten, Ostern und die Heiligsprechung von Adolf Hitler auf einen Tag.


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Naja, irgendwie kommt es mir schon so vor, als ob du Aufmerksamkeit von mir willst, also kreuz den heutigen Tag schon mal im Kalender an.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Ach da darf ich also froh sein, dass ich 'nur' betatscht wurde. Habe es ja so gewollt? Völlig logisch.


Wer hat das denn gesagt? Man muss aber damit rechnen, dass wenn man in so ein Etablissement geht, dass man da auch angemacht werden kann. Das passiert Frauen in Discos ständig. Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass das auch oftmals für die Frauen unangenehm ist. Konntest also mal sehen wie sich eine Frau fühlen muss.



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Also wenn ich einem Mann klare Signale sende, fällt sicher Weihnachten, Ostern und die Heiligsprechung von Adolf Hitler auf einen Tag.



 Ich hab mit den Klaren Signalen nicht deine Signale gemeint sondern die das Wirtes.


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Wer hat das denn gesagt? Man muss aber damit rechnen, dass wenn man in so ein Etablissement geht, dass man da auch angemacht werden kann. Das passiert Frauen in Discos ständig. Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass das auch oftmals für die Frauen unangenehm ist. Konntest also mal sehen wie sich eine Frau fühlen muss.



Ach und Unrecht mit Unrecht aufzurechnen, macht es zu Recht?

Das ist die selbe unsinnige Begründung wie: Die hat sich zu aufreizend angezogen, die hat es ja provoziert vergewaltig zu werden.

Sorry, niemand weder Hetero- noch Homosexueller hat es verdient, gegen seinen Willen angefasst zu werden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Auch wenn dies nun ebenso OT ist, mal ein kleiner Schwank, der mich ebenso prägte:
> 
> Irgendwann nahm mich meine damalige Freundin, die ich noch nicht so lange kannte und die einige Bekannte in der Schwulen-Szene hatte, in Saarbrücken mit in ein dortiges Szene-Lokal. Dort herrschte eigentlich eine ganz entspannte Atmosphäre, ich fühlte mich auch nicht unwohl. Einer der beiden Wirte, die als Homo-Paar das Lokal betrieben, machte mir sogar ein nettes Kompliment, ich sei der schönste Mann an diesem Abend. Bis dahin ganz ok. Bis ich dann für kleine Jungs musste, wo ich dann plötzlich während des Geschäftes die Hand des Wirtes, der mir unbemerkt nachgekommen war, an meinem Gesäß hatte. So schnell hatte ich noch nie ein Lokal verlassen.
> 
> ...



Ist mir noch nie passiert nirgends auf dem Erdball. Der einzige der es mal versuchte war ein Kanallotse, nach mehrfacher klarer Ansage hatte leider er ein schmerzhaftes Ereignis kennen gelernt.
 Tuntenhaft ist mir auch kaum aufgefallen das sind auch eher Minderheiten


----------



## LalalukaOC (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

ALBERN DIE RUSSISCHE REGIERUNG WIRD EIN WENIG FORTSCHRITT JAWOHL MAL VERTRAGEN UND NICHT GLEICH UNTERGEHEN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Aha ich habe mich dazu entschieden ausgegrenzt zu werden. Das ist ja mal ein interessanter Einwand. Ich muss dich aber enttäuschen, um sich für etwas zu entscheiden, muss man die Sachen zu mindestens zum gewissen teil verstehen für die man sich entscheidet. Ich weiß schon seit ich denken kann (meine Erinnerungen gehen bis zum 3 Lebensjahr zurück) das mir Männer gefallen. Da wusste ich aber nichts von sexueller Orientierung oder der gleichen.


 
Hab ich geschrieben, dass du dich entschieden hast ausgegrenzt zu werden? Nein ich schrieb, dass du dich dazu entschieden hast, nicht an der menschlichen Reproduktion teilzunehmen. 



Research schrieb:


> Und wo beschwerte sich unser Schwulibärt als Opfer?
> Er beklangt nur das man ihn hier:
> A) körperlich angreifen will
> B) seine Menschenrechte beschneiden will
> ...


 
a) Will ich nicht.
b) Wenn er nicht heiraten, oder adoptieren kann, beschneidet das doch nicht seine Menschenrechte.
c) Wenn man nicht gleich ist, hat man auch nicht die gleichen Gesetze verdient. Oder soll ich morgen zu meinem Chef gehen und die gleichen Arbeitszeiten verlangen die im Jugendarbeitsschutzgesetz für Jugendliche gelten? Nein weil ich kein Jugendlicher bin.
Also warum will er Gesetze für Heterosexuelle angepasst haben? Er ist kein Heterosexueller.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Doch, denn wenn etwas in der Natur öfters vorkommt, ist es natürlich, also normal.



Kannibalismus kommt auch unter Tieren vor, sollen wir jetzt damit anfangen?


Nailgun schrieb:


> Sex mit Verhütung ist auch nicht normal. Viel Spaß.



Rein faktisch betrachtet, ja ist. 


Nailgun schrieb:


> Nö, Hyänen z.B. füttern auch andere Mitglieder des Rudels durch, selbst wenn diese gar nicht mehr jagen können.



Siehe den Punkt mit dem Kannibalismus.


Nailgun schrieb:


> Wenn sie Kinder adoptieren, müssen die nicht im Heim vom Steuerzahler finanziert werden.



Da du ja gerne Vergleiche mit dem Tierreich ziehst, was passiert mit Tiere die von ihren Eltern verstoßen werden in der freien Wildbahn?


Nailgun schrieb:


> Klar, weil Frauen ja nie sexuell belästigt werden.



Unrecht mit Unrecht aufrechnen? Guter Vorschlag.


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Stürz mal mit dem Flugzeug in den Anden ab, dann weißt du, was du essen wirst. 
Zu Kannibalismus gab es mal eine nette Doku und sowas kam und kommt oft genug vor. 
Bevor man verhungert, greift man eben zum nächsten Snack, oder hat für so eine Aktion irgendwelche rituellen Gründe, was auch immer. 

Im Übrigen würde ich Waisen aber lieber zu Homosexuellen geben, als sie im Gebüsch liegen zu lassen.
Da dir aber die Argumente ausgehen, sofern du überhaupt welche hattest, musst du auch nicht auf meine Beiträge eingehen, denn wenn man sich krampfhaft etwas hinbiegt, nur damit es irgendwie mit den eigenen "Aussagen" zusammen passt, ist es kein Argument.


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Weil ja Abstürze in den Anden Standard und nicht die Ausnahme sind, richtig?

Wo gehen mir die Argumente aus?

Es ist ja ziemlich interessant, dass hier ständig versucht wird, durch Polemik oder Emotionen einseitig die Diskussion für beendet zu erklären. Das nenne ich, es gehen einem die Argumente aus.


----------



## Caduzzz (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> c) Wenn man nicht gleich ist, hat man auch nicht die gleichen Gesetze verdient.



Ich empfehle George Orwell "Farm der Tiere" zu lesen, seit Jahrzehnten ein Klassiker.

Und du, Kaaruzo, bestimmst dank "biologischer Fakten" wer gleich, anders oder normal ist und eine "Daseinsberechtigung" erhält oder gleiche Gesetze?

ja oder nein?


----------



## LalalukaOC (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Stürz mal mit dem Flugzeug in den Anden ab, dann weißt du, was du essen wirst.
> Zu Kannibalismus gab es mal eine nette Doku und sowas kam und kommt oft genug vor.
> Bevor man verhungert, greift man eben zum nächsten Snack, oder hat für so eine Aktion irgendwelche rituellen Gründe, was auch immer.
> 
> ...


 
Stimme dir 100% zu


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



caduzzz schrieb:


> Ich empfehle George Orwell "Farm der Tiere" zu lesen, seit Jahrzehnten ein Klassiker.
> 
> Und du, Kaaruzo, bestimmst "dank" biologischer Fakten wer gleich, anders oder normal ist und eine "Daseinsberechtigung" erhält?
> 
> ja oder nein?



Ich habe gar nichts bestimmt. Die Natur hat uns ungleich gemacht. Und wie kommst du eigentlich auf "Daseinsberechtigung"? Habe ich auch nur Ansatzweise etwas derartiges geschrieben?

Warum wird einem hier eigentlich mit aller Macht versucht, immer etwas zu unterstellen? Das ist der Punkt wo ich sage, euch gehen die Argumente aus.


----------



## Caduzzz (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Du hast gar nichts über "Daseinsberechtigung" gesagt, deine Argumentation seit mehreren Seiten lassen aber vermuten, dass du Menschen einteilst in unnütz und brauchbar + edit: und ihnen nur dann entsprechend Rechte zugestehst.

Sind für dich Menschen, die sich aufgrund von freiem Willen, Behinderung, Erkrankung nicht fortpflanzen gesellschaftlich unnütz oder nicht? Ja oder nein?

bezieh doch mal klar Stellung indem du auch auf Fragen antwortest und nicht ständig eine Gegenfrage stellst.


----------



## Research (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Du bringst nicht ein Argument vor.
Willst damit unsere widerlegen.

Bitte mit dem Füttern aufhören.

Blos weil Jemand anders ist willst du ihm das verweigern was für dich selbstverständlich ist?
Protofaschist.


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Hat das Ganze eigentlich noch irgendwas mit dem Thema des Threads zu tun oder geht es nur darum Menschen auszugrenzen die ein anderes Leben führen als das von einigen "vorgeschrieben" wird?
Und wieso werden eigentlich immer nur homosexuelle Männer ausgrenzt -- hab jedenfalls den Eindruck hier?
Schließlich gibt es auch homosexuelle Frauen.

Außerdem hat sich der Mensch sowieso schon von der natürlichen Auslese der Evolution verabschiedet.
Es gibt keinen "Überlebenskampf" mehr. Ganz im Gegenteil. Es gibt inzwischen mehr als genug Menschen auf dieser Welt.
Wenn es ein paar darunter gibt die keine Kinder haben oder können möchten dann muss sich niemand Sorgen dass die Menschheit deswegen ausstirbt.
Ebenfalls muss sich niemand über das Fortbestehen des Homo Sapiens Gedanken machen nur weil ein gewissen Prozentanteil unter ihnen Homosexuell ist.
Homosexualität ist auch nicht ungewöhnlich. Im Tierreich gibt es ebenfalls genug Beispiele für Homosexualität.
Es ist also meiner Meinung nach völlig normal dass ein gewissen Anteil der Bevölkerung homosexuell ist -- selbst im Profi Fußball gibt es das. Allerdings erst nach Karriereende.


----------



## Seeefe (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Threshold schrieb:


> *Außerdem hat sich der Mensch sowieso schon von der natürlichen Auslese der Evolution verabschiedet.*
> Es gibt keinen "Überlebenskampf" mehr. Ganz im Gegenteil. Es gibt inzwischen mehr als genug Menschen auf dieser Welt.
> Wenn es ein paar darunter gibt die keine Kinder haben oder können möchten dann muss sich niemand Sorgen dass die Menschheit deswegen ausstirbt.
> Ebenfalls muss sich niemand über das Fortbestehen des Homo Sapiens machen nur weil ein gewissen Prozentanteil unter ihnen Homosexuell ist.
> Homosexualität ist auch nicht ungewöhnlich. Im Tierreich gibt es ebenfalls genug Beispiele für Homosexualität.


 
Danke sehr! Genau so sieht es aus 

Tiere können sich nicht gegenseitig unterstützen sobald eins nicht gesund zur Welt kommt, wir Menschen haben uns in der Hinsicht allerdings weiterentwickelt


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil ja Abstürze in den Anden Standard und nicht die Ausnahme sind, richtig?
> 
> Wo gehen mir die Argumente aus?
> 
> Es ist ja ziemlich interessant, dass hier ständig versucht wird, durch Polemik oder Emotionen einseitig die Diskussion für beendet zu erklären. Das nenne ich, es gehen einem die Argumente aus.


Nö, mit sowas gibt man dem Gegner die Chance, sein Gesicht zu wahren, sofern es noch möglich ist. 

Du behauptest, dass Homosexualität nicht normal, also nicht natürlich ist. 
Da kann man nur einen Vergleich zu Tieren ziehen, außer du kennst schwule Pflanzen, oder Steine, und in der Natur kommt Homosexualität öfters vor, also ist es natürlich und normal. 

Du behauptest, dass Homosexuelle nicht die selben Rechte wie Heterosexuelle haben sollen und das ist Diskriminierung. 
Komischerweise fühlst du dich aber selbst diskriminiert, wenn du andere nicht diskriminieren sollst. 

Du behauptest, dass Homosexuelle keine steuerlichen Vorteile bei einer Ehe haben sollen, da sie nicht an der Reproduktion der Menschheit Teil nehmen. 
Wer finanziert denn bitte Waisenhäuser? Der Steuerzahler und da können Schwule eben für Entlastung sorgen. 
Im Übrigen ist eine ständige Vermehrung aber extrem kontraproduktiv, weswegen es eigentlich mehr Schwule als Heteros geben sollte. 
Ok, mehr hübsche Lesben wären mir lieber, aber man kann nicht alles haben. 

Du fühlst dich diskriminiert, weil du gewisse Spiele nicht in Deutschland kaufen kannst und willst deswegen die selben Rechte wie Leute in anderen Ländern. 
Homosexuelle wollen ebenfalls die selben Rechte, denn wenn nicht alle gleich behandelt werden, wird irgendjemand diskriminiert. 
Ich könnte jetzt auch behaupten, dass es in der heutigen Zeit nicht mehr normal ist, extrem geil auf aktive Gewalt in Games zu sein und dass man deswegen solche Spiele nicht kaufen können sollte, aber ich will dich ja nicht diskriminieren. 

Homosexualität gibt es seit Jahrtausenden bei den Menschen und ziemlich sicher noch viel länger in der Tierwelt und wenn es etwas schon so lange gibt, ist es normal.


----------



## Research (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Na, Frauen sind die Ausnahme, wir wollen doch nicht auf unseren Lesbenporn verzichten. Die dicken-bärtigen-Barenbrüder-allein-in-der-Holzfällerhütte kommen halt nicht so an.

Und ja, es geht nicht mehr ums Spiel, es geht um die Diskriminierung von Mitmenschen. Menschen die Arbeite und sich an Gesetze halten, das Leben miteinander gestalten statt zerstören.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich habe gar nichts bestimmt. Die Natur hat uns ungleich gemacht. Und wie kommst du eigentlich auf "Daseinsberechtigung"? Habe ich auch nur Ansatzweise etwas derartiges geschrieben?
> 
> Warum wird einem hier eigentlich mit aller Macht versucht, immer etwas zu unterstellen? Das ist der Punkt wo ich sage, euch gehen die Argumente aus.



Warum sollten einem die Argumente ausgehen? Du bist doch gegen andere Meinungen resistent und hältst nur deine Denkweise für richtig



> selbst im Profi Fußball gibt es das. Allerdings erst nach Karriereende.


 Der Profi soll sich ja auf *den Ball* konzentrieren


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Research schrieb:


> Du bringst nicht ein Argument vor.
> Willst damit unsere widerlegen.
> 
> Bitte mit dem Füttern aufhören.
> ...


 
Wie oft soll ich es eigentlich noch wiederholen? 
Ich, du und alle anderen 7 Mrd Menschen sind aus einem einzigen Grund auf dieser Welt. Fortplanzung. Und oh Wunder, die funktioniert beim Menschen nur durch heterosexuelle Handlungen, sprich die Verbindung von Samen- und Eizelle. Zwei Samenzelle schafen kein menschliches Leben. Zwei Eizellen schaffen kein menschliches Leben.

Ergo, ist Homosexualität für die Reproduktion überflüssig, weil nicht biologisch normal.

Und schon wieder willst du mich ausgrenzen, in dem du einseitig erklärst ich hätte keine Argumente oder ich wäre ein Troll. Ist das deine Vorstellung von Diskussion?

Nur weil jemand einen anderen Standpunkt vertritt?

Hab ich auch nur einmal das gleiche mit euch versucht?


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Niemand will dich ausgrenzen, außer wenn du schwul bist.


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Research schrieb:


> Na, Frauen sind die Ausnahme, wir wollen doch nicht auf unseren Lesbenporn verzichten. Die dicken-bärtigen-Barenbrüder-allein-in-der-Holzfällerhütte kommen halt nicht so an.
> 
> Und ja, es geht nicht mehr ums Spiel, es geht um die Diskriminierung von Mitmenschen. Menschen die Arbeite und sich an Gesetze halten, das Leben miteinander gestalten statt zerstören.


 
Habe ich irgendwo die Unterscheidung vorgenommen? Ich habe von Homosexuellen allgemein gesprochen. Natürlich ist weibliche Homosexualität genauso unnatürlich, wie männliche. 



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Warum sollten einem die Argumente ausgehen? Du bist doch gegen andere Meinungen resistent und hältst nur deine Denkweise für richtig.


 
Es ist nicht meine "Denkweise", sondern ein biologischer Fakt. Das hat nichts mit Meinung zu tuen. Oder ist die Evolution für dich auch eine "Meinung" ?


----------



## Poulton (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Ich halte es für höchst fragwürdig, die Existenz eines Menschen einzig und allein darauf zu reduzieren, das er nur zu Leben hat, um hirnlos seine Gene weiterzugeben.


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Ok, die Homosexualität in der Natur ist also nicht natürlich. 
Hat Gott also Delphine schwul gemacht?


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Mai 2014)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ich halte es für höchst fragwürdig, die Existenz eines Menschen einzig und allein darauf zu reduzieren, das er nur zu Leben hat, um hirnlos seine Gene weiterzugeben.


 
Dann beschwer dich bei der Natur (oder wahlweise bei Gott, Allah oder Jehova). Ich kann doch nichts für biologische Fakten.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ok, die Homosexualität in der Natur ist also nicht natürlich.
> Hat Gott also Delphine schwul gemacht?


 
Männliche Delfine vergewaltigen im Rudel auch weibliche Defline. Sollen wir das jetzt auch machen?


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Homosexuelle Tiere sind aber ein biologischer Fakt und die Natur macht nur natürliche Sachen, weswegen man das Wort 'natürlich' auch von 'Natur' ableitet. 

Edit:
Lass bitte die Delphine in Ruhe.


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Homosexuelle Tiere sind aber ein biologischer Fakt und die Natur macht nur natürliche Sachen, weswegen man das Wort 'natürlich' auch von 'Natur' ableitet.
> 
> Edit:
> Lass bitte die Delphine in Ruhe.



Du hast doch die Defline als Argument gebracht. Ich habe dein Argument nur aufgegriffen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du hast doch die Defline als Argument gebracht. Ich habe dein Argument nur aufgegriffen.


Ok, wenn du einen Witz von einem Argument nicht unterscheiden kannst, verstehe ich schön langsam deine "Argumentation".


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Na klar hinterher war es immer ein "Witz". 

Tut mir leid, ich gehe davon aus, das meine Diskussionspartner mit dem nötigen Ernst an die Sache rangehen. Wenn das nicht der FAll ist, dann sag mir das bitte.


----------



## beren2707 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Ist halt kacke wenn man biologische "Fakten" als einzige Determinanten zur Bewertung einer Existenz machen möchte. Demnach sind also alle nicht reproduzierenden Lebewesen unnatürlich und minderwertig - da freuen sich die freiwillig wie unfreiwillig kinderlosen Heterosexuellen. Das gibts auch. 

Mein Gott, ich dachte, wir wären gesellschaftlich mittlerweile weiter. Niemand verlangt von einem Homosexualität zu praktizieren oder diese positiv zu sehen, aber sie nicht zu verachten und als minderwertig zu brandmarken ist doch nicht zuviel verlangt, oder? 

Auch Rehe vergewaltigen.  Ich checke übrigens nicht, wie man von biologischen Fakten zur Tierwelt kommt und plötzlich tierisches Verhalten auf den Menschen projiziert.


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Ist halt ******** wenn man biologische "Fakten" als einzige Determinanten zur Bewertung einer Existenz machen möchte. Demnach sind also alle nicht reproduzierenden Lebewesen unnatürlich und minderwertig - da freuen sich die freiwillig wie unfreiwillig kinderlosen Heterosexuellen. Das gibts auch.
> 
> Mein Gott, ich dachte, wir wären gesellschaftlich mittlerweile weiter. Niemand verlangt von einem Homosexualität zu praktizieren oder diese positiv zu sehen, aber sie nicht zu verachten und als minderwertig zu brandmarken ist doch nicht zuviel verlangt, oder?
> 
> Auch Rehe vergewaltigen.  Ich checke übrigens nicht, wie man von biologischen Fakten zur Tierwelt kommt und plötzlich tierisches Verhalten auf den Menschen projiziert.


 
Habe ich gesagt sie sind "minderwertig"? Wo "brandmarke" ich den Homosexuelle als "minderwertig" ?

Und ich mach das nicht zur einzigen Determination. Das hat die Natur gemacht. Was kann ich denn dafür, das hier die meisten nicht nüchtern und sachlich biologische Fakten ertragen können und immer Emotionen und Polemik ins Spiel bringen?

Ich checke das auch nicht, aber mir wird ja ständig vorgehalten, dass Homosexualität deshalb normal sein soll, weil es auch in der Tierwelt vorkommt.
Wie gesagt Kannibalimus und Vergewaltigung kommen auch in der Tierwelt vor, trotzdem ist das nicht normal.


----------



## Poulton (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Zumal der Mensch in gewisser Weise sowieso eine Ausnahmeerscheinung ist. Denn wo sonst haben kinderlose (ach so böse) Homosexuelle, allein durch ihre Forschung, Entwicklung, wasauchimmer, dazu beigetragen, das anderer Leute Kinder ein unbeschwerteres Leben haben und damit im Hamsterrad der Evolution weiterkommen. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Habe ich gesagt sie sind "minderwertig"? Wo  "brandmarke" ich den Homosexuelle als "minderwertig" ?


 In  dem du es gutheißt, das Ihnen die gleichen Rechte von Hetero- und  Asexuellen(!) verwehrt bleiben und das man, aus fadenscheinigen Gründen,  die Jugend vor ihnen schützen muss.


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Na klar hinterher war es immer ein "Witz".
> 
> Tut mir leid, ich gehe davon aus, das meine Diskussionspartner mit dem nötigen Ernst an die Sache rangehen. Wenn das nicht der FAll ist, dann sag mir das bitte.


Um etwaige Unklarheiten zu vermeiden, was durch eine schriftliche Diskussion nunmal passieren kann, verwende ich Smilies und der "  " kennzeichnet meistens einen Witz, weswegen er auch ziemlich grinsend drein schaut. 

Ich habe dir übrigens im Beitrag 279 erklärt, dass deine Argumente nunmal keine sind, denn deine natürlichen Fakten entsprechen blöderweise nicht der Natur, denn dort ist Homosexualität normal und bei der Menschheit existiert sie auch schon seit Jahrtausenden. 
Wenn du aber Recht haben willst, musst du mir nur erklären, wie die Natur etwas Unnatürliches machen kann, denn das ist ihr unmöglich.


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Mai 2014)

Poulton schrieb:


> Zumal der Mensch in gewisser Weise sowieso eine Ausnahmeerscheinung ist. Denn wo sonst haben kinderlose (ach so böse) Homosexuelle, allein durch ihre Forschung, Entwicklung, wasauchimmer, dazu beigetragen, das anderer Leute Kinder ein unbeschwerteres Leben haben und damit im Hamsterrad der Evolution weiterkommen.
> 
> 
> In  dem du es gutheißt, das Ihnen die gleichen Rechte von Hetero- und  Asexuellen(!) verwehrt bleiben und das man, aus fadenscheinigen Gründen,  die Jugend vor ihnen schützen muss.


 
Welche Rechte denn genau?



Nailgun schrieb:


> Um etwaige Unklarheiten zu vermeiden, was durch eine schriftliche Diskussion nunmal passieren kann, verwende ich Smilies und der "  " kennzeichnet meistens einen Witz, weswegen er auch ziemlich grinsend drein schaut.
> 
> Ich habe dir übrigens im Beitrag 279 erklärt, dass deine Argumente nunmal keine sind, denn deine natürlichen Fakten entsprechen blöderweise nicht der Natur, denn dort ist Homosexualität normal und bei der Menschheit existiert sie auch schon seit Jahrtausenden.
> Wenn du aber Recht haben willst, musst du mir nur erklären, wie die Natur etwas Unnatürliches machen kann, denn das ist ihr unmöglich.


 
Wie ich dir bereits erklärt habe, kommt Kannibalismus und Vergewaltigung auch in der Natur vor. Sollen wir das jetzt deshalb für normal erklären?


----------



## Caduzzz (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Kaaruzo, du warst doch derjenige der versucht hat hier mit "biologischen Fakten" (ich sag nur dein Bio Prof) den Bogen zu spannen, dass Homosexualität unnatürlich ist.

Und in deinen weiteren Postings windest du dich immer umher, mal hat jemand Rechte weil "Fakt" mal nicht weil "Fakt" und unterteilst Menschen in gesellschaftlichen Nutzen (aufgrund biologischer "Fakten"), bezieh doch endlich mal klar Stellung.


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wie ich dir bereits erklärt habe, kommt Kannibalismus und Vergewaltigung auch in der Natur vor. Sollen wir das jetzt deshalb für normal erklären?


Unter gewissen Umständen ist das ein normales Verhalten für Menschen, aber solange wir bei dem Grundsatz bleiben, dass die Würde des Menschen unantastbar bleibt, eher nicht. 
Das ist übrigens ein sehr "schlechter" Vergleich, da bei beiden einem anderen Menschen mehr oder weniger geschadet wird. 
Als Argument geht das dann auch nicht durch.


----------



## Seeefe (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Welche Rechte denn genau?


 
Missachtung der Würde des Menschen und Missachtung der freien Entfaltung der Persönlichkeit. Dies ist nämlich die Folge von einem Gesetz gegen Homosexuelle "Propaganda". 

Zudem kämen da noch einige Artikel hinzu, z.b. was wäre wenn ein homosexueller als Lehrkraft arbeiten möchte? Dies wäre ja durch so ein Gesetz nicht möglich, da kämen Kinder ja direkt in die Nähe eines Homosexuellen. natürlich ist dies nicht ausdrücklich verboten allerdings, würde man sicher keine Homosexuellen als Lehrkräfte einstellen, könnte ja sein diese Person erzählt etwas aus seiner Homosexuellen Propaganda 


Du kommst immer mit Biologischen Fakten. Nunja Fakt ist auch das der Mensch die am weit entwickelste Art des Planeten sind, ja wir sind sogar soweit Entwickelt das wir Schwache, die vor 2000 Jahren verendet wären, das "Überleben" ermöglichen können, ja selbst unser Verstand ist, in der Regel (um nicht ne dritte Verwarnung zu erhalten), soweit das wir sowas wie Homosexualität tollerieren, was im letzten Jahrhundert noch unmöglich war.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wie ich dir bereits erklärt habe, kommt Kannibalismus und Vergewaltigung auch in der Natur vor. Sollen wir das jetzt deshalb für normal erklären?



Das wäre dann wohl deine vielgepriesene Evolution. Übrigens sind Delphine einfach nur schwule Haie 
 Ich sage es jetzt mal so, bei der heutigen Weltbevölkerung fällt es sicherlich nicht auf wenn sich 10% davon nicht fortpflanzen. Diesem kleinen Planeten tut es nicht weh und anbauen kann man dort auch nix. Müssen es alle Länder der Erde gleich machen und möglichst noch 10 Kinder in die Welt zu setzen oder den Zwang auf wenigstens 1 Kind?

 Sicherlich sind Gesetze für ein miteinander nötig nur sind einige davon eben moralisch völlig überholt und gehören in die Versenkung egal ob es der kirchlichen Weltanschauung dienlich ist oder nicht


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Missachtung der Würde des Menschen und Missachtung der freien Entfaltung der Persönlichkeit. Dies ist nämlich die Folge von einem Gesetz gegen Homosexuelle "Propaganda".
> 
> Zudem kämen da noch einige Artikel hinzu, z.b. was wäre wenn ein homosexueller als Lehrkraft arbeiten möchte? Dies wäre ja durch so ein Gesetz nicht möglich, da kämen Kinder ja direkt in die Nähe eines Homosexuellen. natürlich ist dies nicht ausdrücklich verboten allerdings, würde man sicher keine Homosexuellen als Lehrkräfte einstellen, könnte ja sein diese Person erzählt etwas aus seiner Homosexuellen Propaganda
> 
> ...


 
Ich toleriere Homosexualität doch. Ich sehe es nur nicht ein ihnen Sonderrechte einzuräumen, auf die sie aufgrund ihre Andersartigkeit keinen Anspruch haben. Ich verlange doch auch keinen Mutterschutz für mich, eben weil ich keine Mutter bin.

Warum verlangen also Homosexuelle, das Gesetze für Heterosexuelle auf sie angewendet werden? Das ist schlicht unlogisch.


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Nö, du verstehst es nur nicht.
Ein gewisser Prozentsatz (der wegen gewissen Leuten nicht ermittelbar ist) an Homosexualität ist natürlich und Gleichheit vor dem Gesetz menschlich. 

Du solltest übrigens auch nicht ständig versuchen, etwas als biologischen oder natürlichen Fakt hinzustellen, wenn die Natur nicht deiner Meinung ist.


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Werden wir jetzt wieder persönlich? Ernsthaft?

Warum kannst du das nicht trennen?

Versuch doch mal sachlich zu bleiben. Ich werfe dir doch auch keine Unkenntnis vor.


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Das war keinesfalls als Beleidigung gemeint, aber du verstehst anscheinend nicht, dass manche Menschen nicht benachteiligt werden wollen. 

Wieso sollte man das auch machen, nur weil sie sich nicht reproduzieren können?
Wenn ich an Kinderbeihilfe und Schulkosten, die der Staat trägt, denke, wären mehr Schwule sogar noch besser.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Rassenidologie?
> Hast du eigentlich jemals Darwin gelesen?
> 
> Die natürliche Auslese ist keine Idologie sondern ein Fakt. Die Natur sortiert konsequent schwache, unvorteilhafte Gene aus. Fakt ist doch Behinderte würde ohne fremde Hilfe nicht alt werden, eben weil die Natur gnadenlos aussiebt.



Ohne fremde Hilfe würde ein Specimen von _Homo sapiens_ keine drei Tage alt werden.
Und damit schlage ich vor, den Thread wieder auf gesellschaftliche/politische Aspekte des Themas zu lenken, denn der Mensch lebt in Gesellschaften.
Und "normal" ist mir als biologischer Fachtermini übrigens auch nicht geläufig und wäre ziemlich sicher nicht auf Verhaltensweisen anzuwenden, die offensichtlich fester Bestandteil des Ethograms einer Art sind.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Zu den diversen Fetischen die du da aufzählst (SM, Rollenspiele, Füße etc). Soweit ich weiß, können sich diese Leute (sofern Heterosexuelle) doch ganz normal reproduzieren oder nicht? Also warum sollte das unnormal sein?



Homosexuelle können sich auch ganz normal reproduzieren. Sie haben nur keinen Spaß daran. Und genau deswegen geht es hier auch nicht um irgendwelche Pseudo-Darwinistischen Überlegungen, sondern darum, dass jemand sein Leben nicht so leben darf, wie er möchte - obwohl er damit niemandem Schaden zufügt.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Hab ich irgendwo behauptet, das Homosexuelle keine Menschen sind? Wenn ja möge man mir diese Stelle zeigen.
> 
> Ich habe nur festgestellt, dass sie Gleichstellung verlangen, wo keine Gleichheit herrscht.



"Alle Menschen sind gleich".


Eine von den obigen drei Zeilen ist deiner Darstellung nach falsch. Entweder sprichst du Homosexuellen die Menschlichkeit ab; oder du behauptest, dass es verschiedene Arten von Menschen gibt; oder du forderst, dass einzelne Menschen unfair behandelt werden. Aber ungleiche Behandlung für gleiche Menschen kann nicht gerecht sein.




Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Und zum Thema selbst sollte man sagen, dass Sim 4 in Russland auch bei heterosexuellen Handlungen im Spiel erst ab 18 freigegeben wäre.



Heterosexuelle Handlungen sind seit jeher genauso Bestandteil der Sims, wie homosexuelle. Die Verbreitung des Spiels wurde aber nicht wegen "sexueller Handlungen" eingeschränkt und es wurden auch keine Gesetze gegen "sexuelle Propaganda" bzw. "sexuelle Aufklärung" erlassen. Stattdessen wird selektiv eine bestimmte Form der Sexualität und damit alle Personen, die diese leben wollen, diskrimieniniert.




Threshold schrieb:


> Hat das Ganze eigentlich noch irgendwas mit dem Thema des Threads zu tun oder geht es nur darum Menschen auszugrenzen die ein anderes Leben führen als das von einigen "vorgeschrieben" wird?



Thema des Threads ist, dass in Russland Menschen ausgegrenzt werden, die ein anderes Leben führen, als vorgegeben


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Die bloße Nennung, das Homosexualität nicht normal ist, ist keine Benachteiligung. Es ist einfach das Wiedergeben eines Fakts.


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Blöderweise ist die Natur nicht deiner Meinung.


----------



## Seeefe (14. Mai 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich toleriere Homosexualität doch. Ich sehe es nur nicht ein ihnen Sonderrechte einzuräumen, auf die sie aufgrund ihre Andersartigkeit keinen Anspruch haben. Ich verlange doch auch keinen Mutterschutz für mich, eben weil ich keine Mutter bin.
> 
> Warum verlangen also Homosexuelle, das Gesetze für Heterosexuelle auf sie angewendet werden? Das ist schlicht unlogisch.



Küssen, händchenhalten, umarmen sind also sonderrechte? 
jemanden in seiner persönlichen freiheit zur entfaltung seiner eigenen persönlichkeit zu behindern ist ganz klar gegen unser grundgesetz. 

und du solltest nochmal nachschauen was toleranz bedeutet, es bedeutet nämlich nicht andere menschen als unnormal hinzustellen und sie in irgendeiner form in ihrer freiheit zu behindern.


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Mai 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Homosexuelle können sich auch ganz normal reproduzieren. Sie haben nur keinen Spaß daran. Und genau deswegen geht es hier auch nicht um irgendwelche Pseudo-Darwinistischen Überlegungen, sondern darum, dass jemand sein Leben nicht so leben darf, wie er möchte - obwohl er damit niemandem Schaden zufügt.



 Sie können es, tuen es aber nicht. Damit laufen sie dem Grundschema lebender Organismen wider. Ergo unnormal.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Alle Menschen sind gleich".
> 
> 
> Eine von den obigen drei Zeilen ist deiner Darstellung nach falsch. Entweder sprichst du Homosexuellen die Menschlichkeit ab; oder du behauptest, dass es verschiedene Arten von Menschen gibt; oder du forderst, dass einzelne Menschen unfair behandelt werden. Aber ungleiche Behandlung für gleiche Menschen kann nicht gerecht sein.



Klar gibt es unterschiedliche Menschen. So wie es bei jeder Spezie unterschiede gibt. Das Unterscheidungsmerkmal wäre in diesm Fall die sexuelle Identität, denn die is nicht gleich, ergo ist sie ungleich. Wenn alle Menschen gleich sind, warum gibt es denn unterschiedliche Gesetzgebung für unterschiedliche Alterstufen? Ist das jetzt auch eine "Ungleichbehandlung" ? 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Heterosexuelle Handlungen sind seit jeher genauso Bestandteil der Sims, wie homosexuelle. Die Verbreitung des Spiels wurde aber nicht wegen "sexueller Handlungen" eingeschränkt und es wurden auch keine Gesetze gegen "sexuelle Propaganda" bzw. "sexuelle Aufklärung" erlassen. Stattdessen wird selektiv eine bestimmte Form der Sexualität und damit alle Personen, die diese leben wollen, diskrimieniniert.




Sie wird für das erklärt, was sie ist. Unnatürlich, denn sie dient nicht der Reproduktion, dem Grundschema jedes lebenden Organismuses.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Thema des Threads ist, dass in Russland Menschen ausgegrenzt werden, die ein anderes Leben führen, als vorgegeben


 
Ach jetzt werden in Russland die Menschen ausgegrenzt, weil Sims4 ab 18 ist? Gute Erkenntnis.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Küssen, händchenhalten, umarmen sind also sonderrechte?
> jemanden in seiner persönlichen freiheit zur entfaltung seiner eigenen persönlichkeit zu behindern ist ganz klar gegen unser grundgesetz.
> 
> und du solltest nochmal nachschauen was toleranz bedeutet, es bedeutet nämlich nicht andere menschen als unnormal hinzustellen und sie in irgendeiner form in ihrer freiheit zu behindern.


 
Das dürfen Homosexuelle doch seit dem in Deutschland der §175 STGB entfallen ist. Wo ist also das Problem?


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Könntest du bitte versuchen, dass du dir merkst, dass die Natur nicht deiner Meinung ist?


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Könntest du bitte versuchen, dass du dir merkst, dass die Natur nicht deiner Meinung ist?


 
Merkwürdig, ich habe gelernt, dass das Grundprinzip jedes lebenden Organismuses die Weitergabe seiner Gene ist, sprich die Reproduktion. Findet bei Homosexuellen einfach nicht statt.

Preisfrage: Wie bist du entstanden? Wenn die Antwort lautet, durch 2 Samenzellen oder 2 Eizellen, bin ich sofort bereit, Homosexualtität als normal zu bezeichnen.


----------



## Seeefe (14. Mai 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das dürfen Homosexuelle doch seit dem in Deutschland der §175 STGB entfallen ist. Wo ist also das Problem?



auf ganz klare argumente gegen deine weichst du mittlerweile nur noch aus.

du unterstützt bzw. befürwortrst das gesetz gegen homosexuelle propaganda in russland. damit würdest du die beiden aufgezählten rechte von mir den homosexuellen verwehren bzw. diese missachten. 

du kannst nicht sagen du tolerierst menschen und gleichzeitig solche für unnormal befinden und es richtig finden das homosexuelle sich nicht küssen dürfen öffentlich, unabhängig wo wir gerade leben.

du beißt dir mittlerweile in den eigenen schwanz. 
du vertrittst also die meinung jeder organismus ist nur dafür da sich weiter fortzupflanzen, gut damit bist du der gleichen ansicht wie die menschen im mittelalter, die glaubten sie seien nur zum arbeiten geboren.

zudem wurde uns ein bewusstsein gegeben, wieso dann eigentlich wenn wir ja eh nur zur fortpflanzung leben?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die bloße Nennung, das Homosexualität nicht normal ist, ist keine Benachteiligung. Es ist einfach das Wiedergeben eines Fakts.



Deine Meinung, und was du als Fakt aufführst ist ein reines Relikt der moralischen Weltanschauung von der Kirche.



> Sie können es, tuen es aber nicht. Damit laufen sie dem Grundschema lebender Organismen wider. Ergo unnormal.


 Woher kommt jetzt diese Erkenntnis? habe ich irgendein ganzheitliches weltliches Gesetzbuch verpasst?

 Aber wir haben hier auch ein weltliches Gesetz, unterlasse die Doppelposts und nutze den " Bearbeiten Button "


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Seeefe schrieb:


> auf ganz klare argumente gegen deine weichst du mittlerweile nur noch aus.
> 
> du unterstützt bzw. befürwortrst das gesetz gegen homosexuelle propaganda in russland. damit würdest du die beiden aufgezählten rechte von mir den homosexuellen verwehren bzw. diese missachten.
> 
> ...


 
Ich bin nicht der "Meinung" das ist wissenschaftlicher Konsens in der Fachwelt. Die Reproduktion ist eines der Grundeigenschaften eines jeden lebenden Organismuses. Das denke ich mir doch nicht aus.
Und warum müssen sich ein Bewusstsein und Fortpflanzug ausschließen?


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Merkwürdig, ich habe gelernt, dass das Grundprinzip jedes lebenden Organismuses die Weitergabe seiner Gene ist, sprich die Reproduktion. Findet bei Homosexuellen einfach nicht statt.
> 
> Preisfrage: Wie bist du entstanden? Wenn die Antwort lautet, durch 2 Samenzellen oder 2 Eizellen, bin ich sofort bereit, Homosexualtität als normal zu bezeichnen.


Du bist mir noch die Erklärung schuldig, wie die Natur etwas Unnatürliches machen kann, denn schwuler Sex dient ja nicht zu deiner gepriesenen(?) Reproduktion. 

Mein Grundprinzip lautet übrigens:
Wenn jeder Spaß hat, ist nichts Falsches dran, solange jeder weiß, dass es nur Spaß ist. 
An einer Weitergabe meiner Gene habe ich übrigens kein Interesse, weswegen ich "natürlich" nicht normal bin, steuerlich benachteiligt werden muss und auf keinen Fall Kindern meine unnatürliche Lebensweise propagieren darf.

PS:
Du hast da was gaaanz falsch verstanden:
Die Reproduktion ist eine Eigenschaft eines jeden lebenden Organismus, aber nur die Möglichkeit und nicht die Pflicht dazu.


----------



## Seeefe (14. Mai 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht der "Meinung" das ist wissenschaftlicher Konsens in der Fachwelt. Die Reproduktion ist eines der Grundeigenschaften eines jeden lebenden Organismuses. Das denke ich mir doch nicht aus.
> Und warum müssen sich ein Bewusstsein und Fortpflanzug ausschließen?



siehst du  auf das theme der homosexuellen propaganda gehst du garnicht ein, den dass sich deine toleranz mit der befürwortung oder einverständnis von diesem gesetz widerspricht sich, das ist ein ganz klarer fakt


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Du bist mir noch die Erklärung schuldig, wie die Natur etwas Unnatürliches machen kann, denn schwuler Sex dient ja nicht zu deiner gepriesenen(?) Reproduktion.
> 
> Mein Grundprinzip lautet übrigens:
> Wenn jeder Spaß hat, ist nichts Falsches dran, solange jeder weiß, dass es nur Spaß ist.
> An einer Weitergabe meiner Gene habe ich übrigens kein Interesse, weswegen ich "natürlich" nicht normal bin, steuerlich benachteiligt werden muss und auf keinen Fall Kindern meine unnatürliche Lebensweise propagieren darf.


 
Ich kann es dir nicht erklären, weil ich es schlicht und ergreifend nicht weiß. Übrigens ist das auch eine sehr (kontrovers) diskutierte Frage in der Fachwelt, eben weil Homosexualtitä keinen Nutzen hat. Ich kann dir aber meine persönliche Meinung dazu sagen. Ich halte Homosexualität für einen genetischen Defekt, so wie Trisomie 21.

Es ist dir doch gestattet, deine Gene nicht weiterzugeben. Und wenn du selbst eingestehst, dass das unnormal ist, ist doch alles super. Das ist aber der Unterschied. Homosexuelle sind nicht dazu bereit, sich selbst einzugestehen, dass sie unnormal sind.

Ich kann es mir doch auch eingestehen.


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Thema des Threads ist, dass in Russland Menschen ausgegrenzt werden, die ein anderes Leben führen, als vorgegeben


 
Es geht um ein Computer Spiel.
Der Thread hat sich aber inzwischen als Grundsatzdiskussion im Bezug auf Grundrechte von Menschen die eine andere sexuelle Ausrichtung haben als die "Gott gegebene" entwickelt.
Noch mal die Frage. Was hat das mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Merkwürdig, ich habe gelernt, dass das Grundprinzip jedes lebenden Organismuses die Weitergabe seiner Gene ist, sprich die Reproduktion. Findet bei Homosexuellen einfach nicht statt.


 
Und was hat das mit der sexuellen Ausrichtung eines Menschen zu tun? Muss sich jeder Mensch unbedingt fortpflanzen auch wenn er es überhaupt nicht will bzw. er sich andere Wege dafür sucht als die, die du vorgibst?
Heute gibt es deutlich mehr Methoden sich fortzupflanzen als die "Old School" Variante.
Die Kirche hat den Menschen eingetrichtert dass alles außer Heterosexualität "unnatürlich" ist und die Kirche hat teilweise Weltbilder verbreitetet [Gott erschuf die Erde und der Mensch ist ein Abbild Gottes usw] die von der Wissenschaft inzwischen widerlegt wurden.
Wieso also ist dann ausgerechnet noch die Heterosexualität ein unantastbares "Gut"?

Ich finde es jedenfalls erschreckend dass du homosexuelle Menschen als Menschen 2. Klasse definierst bzw. alle Menschen die sich nicht reproduzieren als überflüssig darstellst.


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Ich sollte definitiv mehr Smilies verwenden. 

Wenn etwas häufig in der Natur vorkommt, ist es normal. 
Wenn etwas seit Jahrtausenden in der Menschheit vorkommt, ist es normal. 
Wenn jemand aber der Meinung ist, dass er gleicher als andere ist, ist das nicht normal.

@Treshold
Es hat insofern mit dem Thema zu tun, dass wir über die Richtigkeit der Altersfreigabe und die Gründe dahinter diskutieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die bloße Nennung, das Homosexualität nicht normal ist, ist keine Benachteiligung. Es ist einfach das Wiedergeben eines Fakts.



Deine Definition von "normal" ist zunächst einmal eine private Meinung. Und etwaige "Fakten", die daraus resultieren, sind somit auch etwas sehr subjektives.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sie können es, tuen es aber nicht. Damit laufen sie dem Grundschema lebender Organismen wider. Ergo unnormal.



Es gibt mehr als genug Organismen, die sich nicht selbst fortpflanzen, sondern dies ihren Verwandten überlassen (mal mehr -z.B. staatenbildende Insekten-, mal weniger -sämtliche Arten mit Haremsbildung-, mal eher zufällig - Homosexuelle Päärchen wurden schon bei unzähligen Arten beobachtet). Und gerade der zivilisierte Mensch zeichnet sich dadurch aus, dass seine Fortpflanzungsaktivitäten nahezu inexistent sind im Vergleich zu seinen sozialen Aktivitäten. Wenn du unbedingt eine evolutionsbiologische Betrachtung auf ein medien-juristisches Thema werfen möchtest, solltest du dich auf diese menschliche Gesellschaft konzentrieren, denn die kann getrost als DAS erfolgreichste evolutionäre Konzept der letzten paar 100 Millionen Jahre bezeichnet werden.



> Wenn alle Menschen gleich sind, warum gibt es denn unterschiedliche Gesetzgebung für unterschiedliche Alterstufen? Ist das jetzt auch eine "Ungleichbehandlung" ?



Da "ein Mensch" von der Geburt bis zum Tod ein Mensch ist, wohl nicht. Denn es werden alle Menschen gleich behandelt.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Merkwürdig, ich habe gelernt, dass das Grundprinzip jedes lebenden Organismuses die Weitergabe seiner Gene ist, sprich die Reproduktion.



Dann hast du noch viel zu lernen, wenn das bislang alles war. Beim Menschen (und anderen sozial lebenden Organismen) kommst du mit Wallace/Darwin nicht weit, da brauchst du Dawkins & folgende.


----------



## Caduzzz (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Reproduktion ist eines der Grundeigenschaften eines jeden lebenden Organismuses. Das denke ich mir doch nicht aus.



Bakterien und Viren "reproduzieren" (blödes Wort) sich durch Zellteilung, einigee Tierarten (Schnecken) können je nach Bedarf quasi ihr Geschlecht wechseln 
 deshalb zum Xten Male eine einfache Frage für eine einfache Antwort, sollte jemand der sich nicht fortpflanzen möchte oder kann gesetzlich benachteiligt werden und gesellschaftlich ausgegrenzt werden?

edit: ich war mal wieder zu langsam, meine Vorredner haben fast schon alles gesagt


----------



## Seeefe (14. Mai 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich kann es dir nicht erklären, weil ich es schlicht und ergreifend nicht weiß. Übrigens ist das auch eine sehr (kontrovers) diskutierte Frage in der Fachwelt, eben weil Homosexualtitä keinen Nutzen hat. Ich kann dir aber meine persönliche Meinung dazu sagen. Ich halte Homosexualität für einen genetischen Defekt, so wie Trisomie 21.
> 
> Es ist dir doch gestattet, deine Gene nicht weiterzugeben. Und wenn du selbst eingestehst, dass das unnormal ist, ist doch alles super. Das ist aber der Unterschied. Homosexuelle sind nicht dazu bereit, sich selbst einzugestehen, dass sie unnormal sind.
> 
> Ich kann es mir doch auch eingestehen.



so jetzt widersprichst du dir aber eindeutig.

wenn du homosexualität als gendefekt siehst, dann wäre homosexualität "normal". 
Gendefekte, sowie genmutationen treten in der natur zu hauf auf, sowas ist ebenfalls "normal" in der natur.


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und was hat das mit der sexuellen Ausrichtung eines Menschen zu tun? Muss sich jeder Mensch unbedingt fortpflanzen auch wenn er es überhaupt nicht will bzw. er sich andere Wege dafür sucht als die, die du vorgibst?
> Heute gibt es deutlich mehr Methoden sich fortzupflanzen als die "Old School" Variante.
> Die Kirche hat den Menschen eingetrichtert dass alles außer Heterosexualität "unnatürlich" ist und die Kirche hat teilweise Weltbilder verbreitetet [Gott erschuf die Erde und der Mensch ist ein Abbild Gottes usw] die von der Wissenschaft inzwischen widerlegt wurden.
> Wieso also ist dann ausgerechnet noch die Heterosexualität ein unantastbares "Gut"?
> ...


 
Mir musst du nicht mit der Kirche kommen. Ich bin Atheist und mein Weltbild funktioniert sehr gut mit der Urknalltheorie und der Evolutionstheorie.

Ich betrachte sie nicht als Menschen zweiter Klasse, ich habe das auch nirgendwo geschrieben. Ich habe nur deutlich gemacht, dass sie dem Grundprinzip der Evolution zuwiderlaufen.

Ich verstehe beim besten Willen nicht, und da bist du leider nicht der erste, warum man nicht die Emotionen aus der Diskussion raushalten kann. Ich versuche (ich gebe zu es gelingt mir auch nicht immer) sachlich und wissenschaftlich zu argumentieren, ohne den anderen persönlich mit reinzuziehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Threshold schrieb:


> Es geht um ein Computer Spiel.
> Der Thread hat sich aber inzwischen als Grundsatzdiskussion im Bezug auf Grundrechte von Menschen die eine andere sexuelle Ausrichtung haben als die "Gott gegebene" entwickelt.
> Noch mal die Frage. Was hat das mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun?



Die News beschäftigt sich mit den russischen Gesetzen zur Sonderbehandlung Homosexueller.
Frag mich nicht, wieso wir so ein Thema hier brauchten, aber jetzt isses da


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Mir musst du nicht mit der Kirche kommen. Ich bin Atheist und mein Weltbild funktioniert sehr gut mit der Urknalltheorie und der Evolutionstheorie.
> 
> Ich betrachte sie nicht als Menschen zweiter Klasse, ich habe das auch nirgendwo geschrieben. Ich habe nur deutlich gemacht, dass sie dem Grundprinzip der Evolution zuwiderlaufen.
> 
> Ich verstehe beim besten Willen nicht, und da bist du leider nicht der erste, warum man nicht die Emotionen aus der Diskussion raushalten kann. Ich versuche (ich gebe zu es gelingt mir auch nicht immer) sachlich und wissenschaftlich zu argumentieren, ohne den anderen persönlich mit reinzuziehen.


Wenn du sie ungleich behandelst, stellst du sie als Menschen zweiter Klasse hin.


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Seeefe schrieb:


> so jetzt widersprichst du dir aber eindeutig.
> 
> wenn du homosexualität als gendefekt siehst, dann wäre homosexualität "normal".
> Gendefekte, sowie genmutationen treten in der natur zu hauf auf, sowas ist ebenfalls "normal" in der natur.


 
Ein "Defekt" weißt ja eben daraufhin, dass etwas nicht normal ist. Sonder wäre es ja kein Defekt.


----------



## Caduzzz (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die News beschäftigt sich mit den russischen Gesetzen zur Sonderbehandlung Homosexueller.
> Frag mich nicht, wieso wir so ein Thema hier brauchten, aber jetzt isses da



Ja, es driftet ab, aber es scheint ja Gesprächsbedarf zu geben. Und ich denke es ist halt schwierig die Zensur oder Nicht-Zensur zu diesem russischem Propagandagesetz zu diskutieren, wenn elementare, für uns "normale" Themen/Fragen - nämlich Toleranz+Akzeptanz, nicht geklärt sind.


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Wenn du sie ungleich behandelst, stellst du sie als Menschen zweiter Klasse hin.


 
Wie oft denn noch? Was nicht gleich ist, kann nicht gleich behandelt werden.

Wenn man in Deutschland erst ab 18 Wahlen darf, ist das denn auch eine "Ungleichbehandlung" von minderjährigen?


----------



## Best11163 (14. Mai 2014)

Kannst du mal bitte genauer definieren was du mit normal meinst. Das war bisher immer ein problem


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich verstehe beim besten Willen nicht, und da bist du leider nicht der erste, warum man nicht die Emotionen aus der Diskussion raushalten kann. Ich versuche (ich gebe zu es gelingt mir auch nicht immer) sachlich und wissenschaftlich zu argumentieren, ohne den anderen persönlich mit reinzuziehen.


 
Wo argumentierst du denn wissenschaftlich?
Wenn du von "Gendefekt" redest dann hast du doch sicher auch eine seriöse Quelle die wissenschaftlich allgemein akzeptiert ist oder nicht?


----------



## Seeefe (14. Mai 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ein "Defekt" weißt ja eben daraufhin, dass etwas nicht normal ist. Sonder wäre es ja kein Defekt.



genmutationen führen auch zu defekten ob negativ oder positiv. willst du jetzt ernsthaft genmutationen als unnormal benennen, etwas was zur natur gehört und seit beginn des lebens auf unserem planeten passiert, wovon du, ich und alle anderen überhaupt erst entstanden sind?
den du kannst nicht sagen das genmutation A normal sei und B nicht nur weil B einen gendefekt verusacht.


----------



## Caduzzz (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

"Normal" ist ein extrem schwieriger Begriff, welcher von unterschiedlichsten Disziplinen anders, kontextbezogen, ausgelegt/interpretiert wird. deshalb ist die Diskussion ja hier auch so schwierig 

aber der Film hier ist zum Nachdenken-Anregen gut:
http://www.3sat.de/mediathek/?mode=play&obj=43534

 edit, danke karuuzo, aber anstatt einem "gefällt mir" wäre es mir lieber, dass du dir mal den film anguckst und mit deinem Denkmuster vergleichst + vermutlich vorhandene Widersprüche erkennst


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wie oft denn noch? Was nicht gleich ist, kann nicht gleich behandelt werden.
> 
> Wenn man in Deutschland erst ab 18 Wahlen darf, ist das denn auch eine "Ungleichbehandlung" von minderjährigen?


Ok, dann sollte man auch allen mit einem IQ unter 130 das Wahlrecht entziehen. 
Ich liege drüber, also wieso sollten andere mit mir gleich gestellt werden?

Noch mehr sinnfreie Vergleiche?


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wo argumentierst du denn wissenschaftlich?
> Wenn du von "Gendefekt" redest dann hast du doch sicher auch eine seriöse Quelle die wissenschaftlich allgemein akzeptiert ist oder nicht?


 
Ach jetzt geht wieder das "Quellenspiel" los. Hier im Thread wird ja auch quasi untersellt, das Homosexualität normal sei, ohne dafür eine Quelle zu nennen.

Zumal ich ja nun mehr als einmal deutlich gemacht habe, das es dem Grundprinzip der Evolution zuwiderläuft.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ok, dann sollte man auch allen mit einem IQ unter 130 das Wahlrecht entziehen.
> Ich liege drüber, also wieso sollten andere mit mir gleich gestellt werden?
> 
> Noch mehr sinnfreie Vergleiche?


 
Wer entscheidet denn jetzt welche Vergleiche "sinnfrei" sind und welche nicht? Du?

Ich habe damit nur deutlich gemacht, dass es in unsere Gesetzgebung mehrere Punkte gibt, wo Menschen ungleich behandelt werden.



Seeefe schrieb:


> genmutationen führen auch zu defekten ob negativ oder positiv. willst du jetzt ernsthaft genmutationen als unnormal benennen, etwas was zur natur gehört und seit beginn des lebens auf unserem planeten passiert, wovon du, ich und alle anderen überhaupt erst entstanden sind?
> den du kannst nicht sagen das genmutation A normal sei und B nicht nur weil B einen gendefekt verusacht.



Gendefekt verursacht z.b. durch Radioaktive Strahlung. Die Auswirkungen davon wurden in Hiroshima und Nagasaki sehr gut dokumentiert. Sprich es gibt Gendefekt die unnormal sind, während es andere nicht sind.


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ok, dann sollte man auch allen mit einem IQ unter 130 das Wahlrecht entziehen.
> Ich liege drüber, also wieso sollten andere mit mir gleich gestellt werden?
> 
> Noch mehr sinnfreie Vergleiche?


 
Wer entscheidet denn jetzt welche Vergleiche "sinnfrei" sind und welche nicht? Du?

Ich habe damit nur deutlich gemacht, dass es in unsere Gesetzgebung mehrere Punkte gibt, wo Menschen ungleich behandelt werden.


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Die Evolution hat kein Grundprinzip. Da passiert einfach irgendwas und Manches bleibt, Manches nicht. 
Homosexualität gibt es seit Jahrtausenden und so wie es aussieht, verschwindet sie nicht, also hat sie bestanden. 

Edit:
Das Wahlrecht ab 18 ist zum Schutz der Allgemeinheit, da man erst dann halbwegs entscheiden kann, was man wählt. 
Ein sinnfreier Vergleich ist es deswegen, weil man für manche Dinge erst die geistige Reife braucht, sofern man es so bezeichnen kann.


----------



## Caduzzz (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Die Evolution hat kein Grundprinzip. Da passiert einfach irgendwas und Manches bleibt, Manches nicht.
> Homosexualität gibt es seit Jahrtausenden und so wie es aussieht, verschwindet sie nicht, also hat sie bestanden.



Supi 

sie schadet ja auch nicht denen, die sich "reproduzieren" wollen, also gibt es keinen "natürlichen" grund sie aussterben zu lassen, sie co-existiert einfach - die Art wird nicht geschädigt oder gefährdet


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



caduzzz schrieb:


> Supi
> 
> sie schadet ja auch nicht denen, die sich "reproduzieren" wollen, also gibt es keinen "natürlichen" grund sie aussterben zu lassen, sie co-existiert einfach - die Art wird nicht geschädigt oder gefährdet


 
Hab ich auch nie behauptet. Ich habe sie schlicht als unnormal bezeichnet. Nur gegen diese Bezeichung streuben sich ja alle.


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Ja, weil es nur deine Meinung und kein Fakt ist.


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach jetzt geht wieder das "Quellenspiel" los. Hier im Thread wird ja auch quasi untersellt, das Homosexualität normal sei, ohne dafür eine Quelle zu nennen.



Homosexualität kommt überall vor. Nicht nur beim Menschen sondern auch bei Tieren. Ich hatte mal was von einer Quote von 2-5% gelesen.
Ergo kann man das als "normal" bezeichnen. 
Es ist eben eine Abweichung der Norm. Genauso wie es andere Abweichung der Norm gibt wie z.B. sehr kluge Menschen, sehr große Menschen usw.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Zumal ich ja nun mehr als einmal deutlich gemacht habe, das es dem Grundprinzip der Evolution zuwiderläuft.



Die Evolution ist sehr komplex. Sie alleine an der Fähigkeit sich fortpflanzen zu können ist schlichtweg zu wenig nachgedacht.
Denn nicht jedes Lebenwesen hat das Bestreben sich unbedingt fortpflanzen zu wollen.
Und gerade der Mensch der nicht mehr dem Drang unterliegt sich aus Gründen der Arterhaltung fortpflanzen zu müssen hat die "Abweichung der Norm" in seine Gesellschaft integriert -- zumindest Gesellschaften in einigen Staaten.
In einer sozialen Gesellschaft -- wie der des Menschen -- kann meiner Meinung nach Homosexualität sogar Vorteile bringen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ja, weil es nur deine Meinung und kein Fakt ist.



Womit wir wieder beim Anfang wären. 

Ich könnte ja jetzt auch behaupten, es ist deine Meinung, dass dem nicht so ist.

Nur ich habe dafür eine Argumentation gebracht.



Threshold schrieb:


> Homosexualität kommt überall vor. Nicht nur beim Menschen sondern auch bei Tieren. Ich hatte mal was von einer Quote von 2-5% gelesen. Ergo kann man das als "normal" bezeichnen. Es ist eben eine Abweichung der Norm. Genauso wie es andere Abweichung der Norm gibt wie z.B. sehr kluge Menschen, sehr große Menschen usw. Die Evolution ist sehr komplex. Sie alleine an der Fähigkeit sich fortpflanzen zu können ist schlichtweg zu wenig nachgedacht. Denn nicht jedes Lebenwesen hat das Bestreben sich unbedingt fortpflanzen zu wollen. Und gerade der Mensch der nicht mehr dem Drang unterliegt sich aus Gründen der Arterhaltung fortpflanzen zu müssen hat die "Abweichung der Norm" in seine Gesellschaft integriert -- zumindest Gesellschaften in einigen Staaten. In einer sozialen Gesellschaft -- wie der des Menschen -- kann meiner Meinung nach Homosexualität sogar Vorteile bringen.



Bei 2-5 % würde ich ja die übrigen 95-98% als die Norm bezeichnen, und nicht die 2-5, aber so hat ja jeder seine eigene Vorstellung. Auf die Argumentation mit dem sozialen Vorteil kann ich mich einlassen, ich rede ja davon das sie keinen biologischen Vorteil mit sich bringen.


----------



## Seeefe (14. Mai 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Hab ich auch nie behauptet. Ich habe sie schlicht als unnormal bezeichnet. Nur gegen diese Bezeichung streuben sich ja alle.



Zum einen, zum anderen wegen deiner befürwortung des gesetzes gegen homosexuelle propaganda und das du homosexuellen indirekt in ihrer freiheit einschränkst.

und zum anderen nochmal.

wie kann den nu genmutation A normal sein und B nicht, den nichts anderes sagst du, wenn du homosexualität als gendefekt hinstellst.


----------



## Speed4Fun (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Homosexualität als solches ist gar nicht so ungewöhnlich und kommt auch im Tierreich vor.

So z.B. bei Wölfen in der Paarungszeit, wenn ein Überschuss an Jungwölfen und ein Mangel an paarungsbereiten Weibchen vorliegt. Allerdings ergeben sich daraus keine gleichgeschlechtlichen Dauerpartnerschaften, die Natur hat dies weder in matriarchalischen noch in patriarchalischen 'Gesellschaftssystem' vorgesehen.

Der Mensch ist wohl das einzige Lebewesen, dass sich wegen seiner von der Natur entfremdeten künstlichen Umwelt entsprechend lösgelöste neue Gesellschaftsregeln leistet. Was nicht zwangsläufig bedeutet, dass diese Regeln auch gut oder sinnvoll sind.

Schon im alten Rom gab es Ansätze, die Verbindung zwischen Mensch und Tier zu legitimieren...


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nur ich habe dafür eine Argumentation gebracht.


Du hast vieles gemacht, nur das eben nicht, da die Natur eben nicht deiner Meinung ist. Das ist nicht mal die Geschichte der Menschheit. 

Wenn ein Verhalten wider der Natur ist, dann dient es nicht der Arterhaltung (z.B. Selbstmord), aber irgendwie sterben Schwule nicht aus. 
Von einem Gendefekt kann man hier auch schwer ausgehen, denn dafür müsstest du erstmal ein schwules Gen finden und nein, das in rosa ist es nicht. 
Vererbbar wäre dieser Defekt auch nicht wirklich, denn schwule Liebe schwängert nicht wirklich. 

Homosexualität gibt es seit Jahrtausenden (irgendwie wiederhole ich mich schon ziemlich oft  ), bei Tieren und Menschen, also ist ein gewisser Prozentsatz normal, auch wenn manche anderer Meinung sind.

@Speed4Fun
Albatrosse z.B. führen auch lesbische Beziehungen, soweit das für Tiere halt möglich ist.


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> So z.B. bei Wölfen in der Paarungszeit, wenn ein Überschuss an Jungwölfen und ein Mangel an paarungsbereiten Weibchen vorliegt. Allerdings ergeben sich daraus keine gleichgeschlechtlichen Dauerpartnerschaften, die Natur hat dies weder in matriarchalischen noch in patriarchalischen 'Gesellschaftssystem' vorgesehen.


 
Seit wann gibt es bei Wölfen eine Dauerpartnerschaft?


----------



## Speed4Fun (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Threshold schrieb:


> Speed4Fun schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...Allerdings ergeben sich daraus *keine* gleichgeschlechtlichen Dauerpartnerschaften, die Natur hat dies weder in matriarchalischen noch in patriarchalischen 'Gesellschaftssystem' vorgesehen...
> ...


 
Du kennst die Bedeutung des Wortes *keine*? Nein [ ], Nein [ ]


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Du kennst die Bedeutung des Wortes 'keine'? Nein [ ], Nein [ ]


 
Soll ich deinen Post als herablassend bzw. diskriminierend werten?

Das Wolfsrudel besteht in der Regel aus einem weiblichen und männlichen Leitwolf.
Meist bzw. eigentlich immer sind die Tiere innerhalb eines Rudels miteinander verwandt.

Wo also soll es eine Dauerpartnerschaft außerhalb der Leittiere geben?


----------



## Lg3 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Hat er das behauptet? er schrieb doch eindeutig



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Allerdings ergeben sich daraus keine gleichgeschlechtlichen Dauerpartnerschaften


 
Betonung auf *keine*.


----------



## Speed4Fun (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Threshold schrieb:


> Soll ich deinen Post als herablassend bzw. diskriminierend werten?
> 
> Das Wolfsrudel besteht in der Regel aus einem weiblichen und männlichen Leitwolf.
> Meist bzw. eigentlich immer sind die Tiere innerhalb eines Rudels miteinander verwandt.
> ...


 
Du bist offensichtlich nicht in der Lage, den Sinn meines Postings zu verstehen, wie du soeben erneut bewiesen hast.

Eine Option Ja [ ] kommt für dich also nicht infrage.

Insofern war meine Einschätzung völlig korrekt.


----------



## Nexus71 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Also mit den Wölfen habt ihr es nicht so.... es gibt rel. neue Erkentnisse über Wölfe die zB. den Spruch "einsamer Wolf" nicht mehr als zeitgemäß erscheinen lassen.... aber das ist zu OT.

Und das ganze Theater hier im Thread weil es die Sims in Russland erst ab 18 gibt ? lol


----------



## Seeefe (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Nexus71 schrieb:


> Und das ganze Theater hier im Thread weil es die Sims in Russland erst ab 18 gibt ? lol



 Nein die Umstände weswegen es ab 18 eingestuft worden ist, sind es die das Theater hier veranstaltet und daneben manch Ansicht hier im Thread


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Du bist offensichtlich nicht in der Lage, den Sinn meines Postings zu verstehen, wie du soeben erneut bewiesen hast.
> 
> Eine Option Ja [ ] kommt für dich also nicht infrage.
> 
> Insofern war meine Einschätzung völlig korrekt.


 
Ja. tut mir Leid.
Ich habe das "nicht" überlesen.
Das liegt an meiner Schreib/Lese Schwäche die ich schon immer habe und auch nicht ablegen kann.
Verzeih mir also dass ich "abnormal" bin.

Trotzdem will ich eigentlich nur sagen dass ein Wolfsrudel nicht als Beispiel dienen kann.
Das wäre dir aufgefallen wenn du dich ein wenig damit auskennen würdest.
Wie gesagt. Im Wolfsrudel sind alle Individuen miteinander verwandt.


----------



## Nexus71 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Nein die Umstände weswegen es ab 18 eingestuft worden ist, :



Gibt es auch so ein Theater weil in USA "****" durch "piep" ersetzt wird und dass es bei uns keine Hakenkreuze in Spielen gibt ? Auch alles Beispiele von Zensur.


----------



## Gast20140625 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Nexus71 schrieb:


> Gibt es auch so ein Theater weil in USA "****" durch "piep" ersetzt wird und dass es bei uns keine Hakenkreuze in Spielen gibt ? Auch alles Beispiele von Zensur.


 Es geht nicht um die Zensur. Es ist afaik uncut.
Es geht darum, dass es ab 18 ist, weil die Spielfigur schwul sein kann.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Was hat das jetzt mit dem Thema gemeinsam? Die USA sind was die Sexualität angeht  wie auch ein paar andere Gesetze hinten dran, und was die verfassungsfeindlichen Zeichen angeht da reicht der kurze Blick in die Geschichte


----------



## Nexus71 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Nun, wenn man dort der Meinung ist, dass das nix für Leute unter 18 ist.....find ich zwar bekloppt. Aber genauso bekloppt wie f u c k zu xxx en, oder besagt Hakenkreuze zu verbieten... Ich vermute vielmehr dass es z.Zt. modern ist auf Russland einzudreschen egal um was es geht. Da wird so manches absurdes aus der Kiste geholt (mehr sage ich auch net dazu).

Und wieso soll ein HK verfassungsfeindlich sein, mir hat noch eins was getan oder mich irgendwie beeinflusst. Das ist doch bullshit. Genauso absurd wie diese Femen und Pussy Riot Geschichte....lol


----------



## Seeefe (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Nexus71 schrieb:


> Nun, wenn man dort der Meinung ist, dass das nix für Leute unter 18 ist.....find ich zwar bekloppt. Aber genauso bekloppt wie f u c k zu xxx en, oder besagt Hakenkreuze zu verbieten... Ich vermute vielmehr dass es z.Zt. modern ist auf Russland einzudreschen egal um was es geht. Da wird so manches absurdes aus der Kiste geholt (mehr sage ich auch net dazu).
> 
> Und wieso soll ein HK verfassungsfeindlich sein, mir hat noch eins was getan oder mich irgendwie beeinflusst. Das ist doch bullshit. Genauso absurd wie diese Femen und Pussy Riot Geschichte....lol


 
Weil das HK das Zeichen der Organisation in DE war, welche die Demokratie abgeschafft und eine Diktatur hochleben lassen hat. 

Zudem gehts an sich garnicht um das ab 18, das ist völlig irrelevant, es geht darum das Homosexuelle in Russland von Rechten her eingeschränkt werden. 
Du solltest dich da in einigen Sachen vielleicht etwas besser informieren


----------



## Nexus71 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Wie erwähnt, ich glaube nicht, dass Hakenkreuze Hitler zurückbringen werden, aber egal. Mir ist das auch egal, ob HK oder nicht, das war nur ein Beispiel. In der engl. Version von COD etc. gibt es HKs in unserer nicht. Im Grunde egal.

Ich lebe nicht in Russland und bin auch nicht homosexuell, daher kann ich nix weiter dazu sagen. Solange die mich in Ruhe lassen und nicht irgendwelche Sonderrechte beanspruchen können die von mir aus machen was die wollen. Und R hat seine eigene Gesetzgebung, da halte ich mich raus. Ich mahce mir lieber Sorgen um unsere. Aber jedem das seine


----------



## Seeefe (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Nexus71 schrieb:


> Wie erwähnt, ich glaube nicht, dass Hakenkreuze Hitler zurückbringen werden, aber egal. Mir ist das auch egal, ob HK oder nicht, das war nur ein Beispiel. In der engl. Version von COD etc. gibt es HKs in unserer nicht. Im Grunde egal.
> 
> Ich lebe nicht in Russland und bin auch nicht homosexuell, daher kann ich nix weiter dazu sagen. Solange die mich in Ruhe lassen und nicht irgendwelche Sonderrechte beanspruchen können die von mir aus machen was die wollen. Und R hat seine eigene Gesetzgebung, da halte ich mich raus. Ich mahce mir lieber Sorgen um unsere. Aber jedem das seine


 
Naja ich möchte keine Rechtsextremisten sehen die mit ihren HK Flaggen durch die Innenstädte ziehen. Es geht halt darum, das dieses Symbol von einer Organisation war die Verfassungsfeindlich war. Aber das sprengt hier den Rahmen. 

Ja und deshalb sollte man sich vorher etwas einlesen, bevor man seinen Senf zu sachen dazu gibt, von denen man nicht so wirklich Ahnung hat und mit gefährlichem halbwissen daherkommt, jetzt nicht als persönlichen Angiff zu verstehen 
Es mag belanglos aussehen, "Sims ab 18 in Russland", aber dahinter steckt viel viel mehr, was im Grunde wesentlich wichtiger ist, als das Sims 4 dort ab 18 sein wird.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> [...]
> Ergo, ist Homosexualität für die Reproduktion überflüssig, weil nicht biologisch normal.



Ist dir vielleicht mal in den Sinn gekommen, dass mehr zur Fortpflanzung gehört als nur der Akt? In einer Gruppe muss ein Überschuss produziert werden um die nicht arbeitenden Kinder zu ernähren. Es müssen sich eine gewisse An Menschen in einer Sippe zum Beispiel um die Nahrungsbeschaffung kümmern. Da ist es doch nur wünschenswert, wenn es einige Individuen gibt, die eben nicht noch unnötig Vorräte verschlingenden Nachwuchs produziert. Aber klar, deine Theorie von dem Untermenschen der deswegen nicht die gleichen Rechte zu haben hat ist viel genialer. Genau das mussten sich die versklavten Afrikaner in den USA lange (und sogar immer noch) anhören. Das sind die Argumente von wem? Richtig du hast es erraten - KKK!



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich habe damit nur deutlich gemacht, dass es in unsere Gesetzgebung mehrere Punkte gibt, wo Menschen ungleich behandelt werden.


Es soll noch Wunder geben aber bei der Aussage gehe ich zu 100% mit. Klar bin ich auch der Ansicht, dass jeder der Volljährig ist selbst entscheiden sollte was für Medien er konsumiert, nur wird in den deutschen Gesetzen nicht explizit der Killerspieler diskriminiert sondern die Inhalte sind für die Deutsche Verfassung Menschenunwürdig. Das muss man nicht mögen aber man sollte es differenziert sehen und nicht wie ein kleines Kind was die Quengelware im Supermarkt nicht bekommt.

@Nexus71
Wir wollen keine Sonderrechte sondern einfach genau die Selben die jeder andere Mensch auch hat. Im Idealfall überall auf der Welt.


----------



## Nexus71 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Was für ein Wissen hast Du ? Du lebst in R ? Und was für Halbwissen habe ich ? Ich kann keins finden, denn ich hab oben schon geschrieben, dass ich nicht in R lebe. Im Gegensatz zu den meisten hier anscheinend. Wesel, wo liegt das in R ?


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Ist dir vielleicht mal in den Sinn gekommen, dass mehr zur Fortpflanzung gehört als nur der Akt? In einer Gruppe muss ein Überschuss produziert werden um die nicht arbeitenden Kinder zu ernähren. Es müssen sich eine gewisse An Menschen in einer Sippe zum Beispiel um die Nahrungsbeschaffung kümmern. Da ist es doch nur wünschenswert, wenn es einige Individuen gibt, die eben nicht noch unnötig Vorräte verschlingenden Nachwuchs produziert. Aber klar, deine Theorie von dem Untermenschen der deswegen nicht die gleichen Rechte zu haben hat ist viel genialer. Genau das mussten sich die versklavten Afrikaner in den USA lange (und sogar immer noch) anhören. Das sind die Argumente von wem? Richtig du hast es erraten - KKK!


 
Und mal wieder die Nazi-Keule. Wird das nicht langsam langweilig? Wo habe ich den etwas von "Untermenschen" erzählt? Ich rate dir nochmal, du solltest deine Gefühle aus der Diskussion halten, sonst kannst du nicht sachlich bleiben.



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Es soll noch Wunder geben aber bei der Aussage gehe ich zu 100% mit. Klar bin ich auch der Ansicht, dass jeder der Volljährig ist selbst entscheiden sollte was für Medien er konsumiert, nur wird in den deutschen Gesetzen nicht explizit der Killerspieler diskriminiert sondern die Inhalte sind für die Deutsche Verfassung Menschenunwürdig. Das muss man nicht mögen aber man sollte es differenziert sehen und nicht wie ein kleines Kind was die Quengelware im Supermarkt nicht bekommt.



Dann verstehe ich dein Problem nicht. Das Spiel ist doch völlig ungeschnitten in Russland legal erhältlich oder nicht ? Mussten Inhalte für die Freigabe rausgeschnitten werden? So wie bei uns ständig der FAll? 



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> @Nexus71
> Wir wollen keine Sonderrechte sondern einfach genau die Selben die jeder andere Mensch auch hat. Im Idealfall überall auf der Welt.



Wenn du eine Ehe und Adoption willst, doch dann willst du Sonderrechte. Das sind Gesetze die für Heterosexuelle geschaffen wurden. Da versucht eine Minderheit, sich auf Kosten der Mehrheit zu profilieren.


----------



## Caduzzz (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn du eine Ehe und Adoption willst, doch dann willst du Sonderrechte. Das sind Gesetze die für Heterosexuelle geschaffen wurden. Da versucht eine Minderheit, sich auf Kosten der Mehrheit zu profilieren.



Was ist denn daran ein Sonderrecht, die selben Rechte haben zu wollen? weil nicht "normal", weil nicht schon immer so, weil gottgegeben??? 

"auf Kosten der Mehrheit" sorry, Kaaruzo, aber....... du drehst und drehst und drehst dich im Kreis wie es dir gerad ein den Kram passt


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



caduzzz schrieb:


> Was ist denn daran ein Sonderrecht, die selben Rechte haben zu wollen?
> 
> "auf Kosten der Mehrheit" sorry, Kaaruzo, aber....... du drehst und drehst und drehst dich im Kreis wie es dir gerad ein den Kram passt


 

Wie gesagt, ich gehe morgen zu meinem Chef und sag ihm ich will die gleiche Arbeitszeit haben, wie unser minderjähriger Azubi. Und wenn er das nicht macht, dann werfe ich ihm "Ungleichbehandlung" vor.

Und dann geh ich zum Bundesverfassungsgericht und beschwer mich, dass ich mit 25 nicht zum Kanzler gewählt werden kann, das wäre nämlich "Ungleichbehandlung".


----------



## Caduzzz (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich gehe morgen zu meinem Chef und sag ihm ich will die gleiche Arbeitszeit haben, wie unser minderjähriger Azubi. Und wenn er das nicht macht, dann werfe ich ihm "Ungleichbehandlung" vor.



und er wird dir sagen, dass du besser bezahlt wirst, also erwartet er von dir das du dafür mehr arbeitest......

 edit: oder du möchtest das selbe (schlechte?) Gehalt


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn du eine Ehe und Adoption willst, doch dann willst du Sonderrechte. Das sind Gesetze die für Heterosexuelle geschaffen wurden. Da versucht eine Minderheit, sich auf Kosten der Mehrheit zu profilieren.


 
Darum geht es doch die ganze Zeit - zweierlei Recht statt gleiches Recht für alle. Und was hat es mit "sich profilieren" zu tun, wenn man gleich behandelt werden möchte? Auf Kosten der Mehrheit? Was soll es denn kosten?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und mal wieder die Nazi-Keule. Wird das nicht langsam langweilig? Wo habe ich den etwas von "Untermenschen" erzählt? Ich rate dir nochmal, du solltest deine Gefühle aus der Diskussion halten, sonst kannst du nicht sachlich bleiben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was hat der KKK mit Addi zu tun? Ein ganz anderer Erdteil und einen anderen Hintergrund.
Wer weiß ob es ungefiltert kommt? Ich denke mal schon, aber genau sagen kann ich es nicht.
Gleiches Recht für alle Bürger, ist das so schwer zu verstehen? Eher profilierst du dich indem zu 2 Klassen forderst


----------



## MysticBinary82 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und mal wieder die Nazi-Keule. Wird das nicht langsam langweilig? Wo habe ich den etwas von "Untermenschen" erzählt? Ich rate dir nochmal, du solltest deine Gefühle aus der Diskussion halten, sonst kannst du nicht sachlich bleiben.


Ich bin sachlich und habe nur dargelegt, wie du für mich rüber kommst. Du musst das mit dem Untermenschen nicht sagen aber deine aussagen von wegen. Nicht gleich und anders oder nicht normal sind wertend und somit bin ich nicht auf der selben Stufe wie du.
Was hat der KKK mit Nazis zu tun? Diese Menschen glauben, dass die Schwarzen ihnen die Arbeit weg nehmen sich ihre schlechten Gene verbreiten und das Land einnehmen wollen. Das sind nur ein paar der Ängste.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann verstehe ich dein Problem nicht. Das Spiel ist doch völlig ungeschnitten in Russland legal erhältlich oder nicht ? Mussten Inhalte für die Freigabe rausgeschnitten werden? So wie bei uns ständig der FAll?


Oh man, sag mal liest du auch manchmal was andere schreiben? Das habe ich schon mal geschrieben. Die Begründung warum es erst ab 18 ist stört mich. Nicht weil heterosexuelle eine Beziehung darin Pflegen können sondern auch Homosexuelle. Deswegen, und nun komm nicht wieder mit dem Argument, dass es auch erst ab 18 wäre wenn keine homosexuellen Partnerschaften enthalten wäre. Das ist Falsch und wurde hier im Thread schon widerlegt.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn du eine Ehe und Adoption willst, doch dann willst du Sonderrechte. Das sind Gesetze die für Heterosexuelle geschaffen wurden. Da versucht eine Minderheit, sich auf Kosten der Mehrheit zu profilieren.


Wo bitte sind das Sonderrechte? Das wäre einzig die Selben rechte. Ein Sonderrecht wäre es wenn *NUR* Homosexuelle Softeis essen dürften. Demzufolge habt ihr mit der echten Ehe und dem Recht zur Adoption (Homosexuelle können auch adoptieren jedoch nur als Individuen nicht wie Heterosexuelle als Paar) ein Sonderrecht. Jetzt bin ich gespannt was für ein Gegenargument du bringst und nein diesmal lass die Natur außen vor, denn wir sind jetzt nicht im Wald. 


Was ich übersehen hatte:



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> a) Will ich nicht.
> b) Wenn er nicht heiraten, oder adoptieren kann, beschneidet das doch nicht seine Menschenrechte.
> c) Wenn man nicht gleich ist, hat man auch nicht die gleichen Gesetze verdient. Oder soll ich morgen zu meinem Chef gehen und die gleichen Arbeitszeiten verlangen die im Jugendarbeitsschutzgesetz für Jugendliche gelten? Nein weil ich kein Jugendlicher bin.
> Also warum will er Gesetze für Heterosexuelle angepasst haben? Er ist kein Heterosexueller.



a) Du greifst mich aber auf einer emotionalen Ebene an. Was schlimmer ist kannst du dir selbst ausmalen.
b) Doch tut es, denn nicht das recht haben etwas zu tun was jeder andere ohne Probleme machen kann beschneidet meine Grundrechte.
c) Oh du lehnst dich gerade gewaltig weit aus dem Fenster. Von mir darfst du mittlerweile aber nicht mehr erwarten, dass ich dich fest halte. Ein Jugendlicher ist auch im gleichen Maße noch nicht strafmündig. Jugendschutzgesetz und die Gleichstellung von LGBT hat miteinander nichts zu tun. Rein gar nicht und zieht als Argument kein bisschen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Darum geht es doch die ganze Zeit - zweierlei Recht statt gleiches Recht für alle. Und was hat es mit "sich profilieren" zu tun, wenn man gleich behandelt werden möchte? Auf Kosten der Mehrheit? Was soll es denn kosten?


 
Wenn man Unggleich ist, kann man doch keine Gleichbehandlung verlangen? Kosten? Na die Mehrkosten an Bürokratie werden vermeidbar. Die Steuern die uns entgehen, wenn wir die Ehe zulassen. Diese Kosten stehen keinem Nutzen gegenüber.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Was hat der KKK mit Addi zu tun? Ein ganz anderer Erdteil und einen anderen Hintergrund.
> Wer weiß ob es ungefiltert kommt? Ich denke mal schon, aber genau sagen kann ich es nicht.
> Gleiches Recht für alle Bürger, ist das so schwer zu verstehen? Eher profilierst du dich indem zu 2 Klassen forderst



Es gilt nicht gleiches REcht für alle Bürger. Selbst der Gesetzgeber unterscheidet da. Jahrelang wurde in Deutschland nur Männer zum Grundwehrdienst eingezogen. Das war eine Ungleichbehandlung, die vom BVG gedeckt war. Hat das irgendwem geschadet?
Also wo ist der "Schaden" wenn er nicht adoptieren und heiraten kann? Nirgends.

Wo ist der Nutzen wenn er es können? Nirgends.

Also ist es nutzlos, das zu ändern.


----------



## Poulton (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn man Unggleich ist, kann man doch keine Gleichbehandlung verlangen?


Jeder Mensch ist ungleich oder anders gesagt: Individuell. Also müsste man deiner Logik nach, für jeden Menschen hier in Deutschland ein explizit auf ihn zugeschnittenes Gesetz haben. 



> Die Steuern die uns entgehen, wenn wir die Ehe zulassen.


 Da täuschst du dich aber gewaltig, Das ganze Theater mit dem Ehegattensplitting ist zum Schluss nichts weiter als das alte Spiel von linke Tasche, rechte Tasche...
Zumal du auch komplett vergisst, das beim Thema Ehe/eingetragene Lebenspartnerschaft noch bedeutend mehr mit dran hängt als nur die steuerliche Seite. Das geht, wie schon mehrere Seiten vorher genannt, bei so Sachen wie Unterhalts- und Versorgsansprüchen los, über Erbrecht, etc.



> Das war eine Ungleichbehandlung, die vom BVG gedeckt war.


Man  sollte sich dazu mal das Urteil anschauen, warum es vom BVG gedeckt  war. Eben weil diese Ungleichbehandlung im Grundgesetz verankert ist und  das BVG kann das Grundgesetz nicht umschreiben.


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn man Unggleich ist, kann man doch keine Gleichbehandlung verlangen? Kosten? Na die Mehrkosten an Bürokratie werden vermeidbar. Die Steuern die uns entgehen, wenn wir die Ehe zulassen. Diese Kosten stehen keinem Nutzen gegenüber.


 
Deine Rechnung ist völlig einseitig. Mehrkosten für Bürokratie? Äh ja. Standesämter gibts ja noch nicht. Steuern die uns entgehen sind genauso ein Argument gegen die klassische Ehe, also werden hier Homosexuelle wieder benachteiligt und Heterosexuelle bevorteilt. Abgesehen davon sieht es auf lange Sicht so aus, dass sich homosexuelle Paare genau wie Heterosexuelle im Alter finanziell absichern, und damit auf lange Sicht den Steuerzahler weniger belasten, weil weniger Altersarmut und damit nötige staatliche Hilfen anfallen. Ganz davon abgesehen, dass schon alleine die Lebenszufriedenheit auch die Gesundheit beeinflusst - und wenn sich zwei Menschen wünschen zu heiraten, es ihnen aber verwehrt bleibt, dann schadet das der Zufriedenheit und der Gesundheit. Folge: mehr Kosten fürs Gesundheitssystem. Die Kosten als Argument gegen die Homoehe ziehen daher auch nicht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Ich bin sachlich und habe nur dargelegt, wie du für mich rüber kommst. Du musst das mit dem Untermenschen nicht sagen aber deine aussagen von wegen. Nicht gleich und anders oder nicht normal sind wertend und somit bin ich nicht auf der selben Stufe wie du.
> Was hat der KKK mit Nazis zu tun? Diese Menschen glauben, dass die Schwarzen ihnen die Arbeit weg nehmen sich ihre schlechten Gene verbreiten und das Land einnehmen wollen. Das sind nur ein paar der Ängste.



Wenn ich sage eine Frau ist etwas anderes als ein Mann, dann unterscheide ich sie. Sie sind ungleich. Ist das eine Wertung? Nein das ist eine Tatsache. Ich bin weder Mitglied beim KKK noch hege ich Sympathien für die Nazis. Wie gesagt du kannst die Nazikeuel weglegen.




MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Oh man, sag mal liest du auch manchmal was andere schreiben? Das habe ich schon mal geschrieben. Die Begründung warum es erst ab 18 ist stört mich. Nicht weil heterosexuelle eine Beziehung darin Pflegen können sondern auch Homosexuelle. Deswegen, und nun komm nicht wieder mit dem Argument, dass es auch erst ab 18 wäre wenn keine homosexuellen Partnerschaften enthalten wäre. Das ist Falsch und wurde hier im Thread schon widerlegt.



Ja und das ist die russische Gesetzgebung. Hier in Deutschland haben wir auch so eine Gesetzgebung. Nennt sich hier auch "Jugendschutz". Der Unterscheied ist, in Russland bleibt es legal erwerblich. Hier ist es in vielen Fällen nicht der Fall. Die Begründung stört dich? Tja mich stören auch viele Begrüdungen von der USK. Was machen wir da jetzt ?




MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Wo bitte sind das Sonderrechte? Das wäre einzig die Selben rechte. Ein Sonderrecht wäre es wenn *NUR* Homosexuelle Softeis essen dürften. Demzufolge habt ihr mit der echten Ehe und dem Recht zur Adoption (Homosexuelle können auch adoptieren jedoch nur als Individuen nicht wie Heterosexuelle als Paar) ein Sonderrecht. Jetzt bin ich gespannt was für ein Gegenargument du bringst und nein diesmal lass die Natur außen vor, denn wir sind jetzt nicht im Wald.



Es hat erstmal keinen Mehrnutzen und verursacht Kosten. Darüber hinaus, wenn Homosexuelle Paare Adoptieren wollen, dann doch deshalb weil sie Kinder wollen richtig? Tja wenn sie auf dem von der Natur vorgesehen Weg keine bekommen können, dann sollen sie keine bekommen. Das ist der Punkt wo deine Beziehung eben nicht wie meine ist. Ich kann mit meiner Partnerin Kinder kriegen. Du mit deinem nicht. Zwei Sammenzellen machen kein Kind. Also sollst du keins bekommen, oder du machst es wie von der Natur vorgesehen. Hol dir ne Frau.



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Was ich übersehen hatte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
a) Wo greif ich die emotional an?
b) Geschwister können auch nicht heiraten? Sollen wir für die jetzt auch Ehe und Adoption öffnen? 
c) Doch das zieht sehr wohl. Der Gesetzgeber diffrenziert bei seinen Bürgern. In diesem Fall bei dem Alter. Warum sollte er das nicht auch bei der Sexualtiät machen?


----------



## MysticBinary82 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn man Unggleich ist, kann man doch keine Gleichbehandlung verlangen? Kosten? Na die Mehrkosten an Bürokratie werden vermeidbar. Die Steuern die uns entgehen, wenn wir die Ehe zulassen. Diese Kosten stehen keinem Nutzen gegenüber.


Kein Argument, da ein Eheaufgebot kaum/keine Bürokratie erfordert. Genauso die "Steuervergünstigungen" (die keine sind) kannst du unter ulk verbuchen. Das ist in deiner Steuerakte eine Nummer und da ich ja sowieso schon Steuern zahle auch kein Aufwand.
Also nein du hast Unrecht.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es gilt nicht gleiches REcht für alle Bürger. Selbst der Gesetzgeber unterscheidet da. Jahrelang wurde in Deutschland nur Männer zum Grundwehrdienst eingezogen. Das war eine Ungleichbehandlung, die vom BVG gedeckt war. Hat das irgendwem geschadet?
> Also wo ist der "Schaden" wenn er nicht adoptieren und heiraten kann? Nirgends.
> 
> Wo ist der Nutzen wenn er es können? Nirgends.
> ...



Der nutzen läge in der Verringerung der Heimkinder die aus Steuergeldern finanziert werden. Heirat sichert zwei Menschen untereinander ab so kann bei einer möglichen Arbeitslosigkeit des einen Partners die Zeit ohne HarzIV überbrückt werden was in Steuerentlastung mündet.

Also nein du hast Unrecht.

So welches Argument kommt jetzt. Natur hat nicht geklappt, die Steuer auch nicht. Kommt jetzt die Bibel oder der Koran?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> [...]c) Doch das zieht sehr wohl. Der Gesetzgeber diffrenziert bei seinen Bürgern. In diesem Fall bei dem Alter. Warum sollte er das nicht auch bei der Sexualtiät machen?


 Weil ein Kind erwachsen werden muss und noch nicht alle seine Entscheidungen mit der Weisheit eines Erwachsenen abschätzen kann. Ich aber meine Sexualität nicht ändern kann wie es mir gefällt ich kann sie unterdrücken um einen Menschen wie dir kein Unangenehmes Gefühl zu bereiten sehe ich aber nicht ein, machst du für mich ja genauso wenig.

 KKK sind aber keine Nazis, das eine schließt das andere nicht aus und ich habe nicht gesagt du bist einer aber deine Argumentation ist die selbe. Gefällt dir nicht, tja thats life.

 mimimi ich bekomm das Spiel nicht mimimi
 Die USK sind keine Sesselfurzer, das ist ein Gremium aus Freiwilligen Spielern. Glaubst du nicht, dann frag Computec.

 Wo verursacht es Kosten. Klares Beispiel bitte, denn behaupten kann ich auch aber im Gegensatz zu dir habe ich diese auch begründet. Ja dann lassen wir eben die armen Kinder in den Heimen oder besser bei den Schlechten Eltern. Das ist dein Argument? Lass lieber die Kinder im heim deine Steuern auffressen. Sehr gut. Du hast es drauf, geh doch in die Politik. Oh kannst du nicht, denn da müssen deine Argument fundiert sein. Sorry.


----------



## Poulton (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Kommt jetzt die Bibel oder der Koran?


 Bloß nicht diese rach- und herrschsüchtigen Märchen, seniler längst verstorbener Säcke.


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also wo ist der "Schaden" wenn er nicht adoptieren und heiraten kann? Nirgends.
> 
> Wo ist der Nutzen wenn er es können? Nirgends.
> 
> Also ist es nutzlos, das zu ändern.


 
Was? Wo ist der Schaden wenn jemandem verwehrt wird glücklich zu sein? Entschuldigung, ich bin kurz sprachlos ob dieser A****lochigkeit.
Und wem nutzt es, wenn so und so viele Kinder in lieblosen Heimen aufwachsen müssen, statt liebevolle Eltern (egal welchen Geschlechts) zu bekommen?


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (14. Mai 2014)

Ich möchte nur kurz einwerfen; Homosexualität ist etwas durchaus normales. Schon alleine aus dem Grund dass es bei weitem nicht so Häufig wäre, wäre es den "pervers". Ich habe sogar mal eine Studie gelesen, die zeigt das fast jeder Jugendliche in seiner Pubertät Homosexuelle Tendenzen zeigt. Ebenfalls interessant; ein Löwe hat bis zu 50-mal am Geschlechtsverkehr, 12-mal davon sind mit anderen männlichen Löwen. Affen zeigen Homosexualität ebenfalls, eigentlich fast jedes Tier. Zu sagen; man kann sich so keine Nachkommen zeugen ist kein Argument.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

@M4xw0lf
 Seinem Ego scheint es was zu nützen. Alles sei besser nur nicht zu solchen abnormalen.


----------



## Seeefe (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Kaaruzo ich hab das Gefühl du merkst selbst, wie widersprüchlich, (teils auch diskriminierende) mittlerweile deine Antworten bzw. Gegenargumente werden, teils ist das echt unterstes menschliches Niveau, fast Menschenverachtend.

Zudem antwortest du auch nicht auf klare Widersprüche die wir bei dir finden. Ich warte immernoch auf die Antwort, wie es sein kann, das Genmutation A normal und Genmutation B unnormal sein kann, den laut dir soll Homosexualität ja ein "Gendefekt" sein, was sich ja aus einer Genmutation heraus bildet 
Aber die antwort kann ich mir denken, keine.

Stattdessen kommst du mit irgendwelchen Vergleichen daher, die einfach nur lächerlich sind, da sie einzig deine hier im Thread ausichtslose Lage wiederspiegeln. 

Aber hey, jeder ist ja Tolerant


----------



## Dimitrijj (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Zum Sonderrechte Thema. Was sagt ihr dann dazu das dieses Jahr der Erste Lesben Friedhof in Berlin eröffnet wurde, ein Friedhof wo nur Lesben begraben werden dürfen. „Wir leben mit Lesben zusammen und wollen auch mit Lesben begraben werden“. Dadurch spalten sie sich doch automatisch ab und zeigen das sie sich selbst für etwas besonderes halten da sie nicht mit anderen Menschen begraben werden wollen die Hetero sind?

Gibt es so etwas wie einen Hetero Friedhof? nein natürlich nicht, meiner Meinung nach auch totaler quatsch. Mir ist total egal ob ich zusammen mit Homosexuellen begraben werde...

Würde jetzt irgendein Hetero behaupten "Ich bin Hetero und möchte auch nur zusammen mit Heteros begraben werden" dann würde er doch sicherlich nieder gemacht werden und alle würden ihn als Homophob bezeichnen..?


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Kaaruzo ich hab das Gefühl du merkst selbst, wie widersprüchlich, (teils auch diskriminierende) mittlerweile deine Antworten bzw. Gegenargumente werden, teils ist das echt unterstes menschliches Niveau, fast Menschenverachtend.
> 
> Zudem antwortest du auch nicht auf klare Widersprüche die wir bei dir finden. Ich warte immernoch auf die Antwort, wie es sein kann, das Genmutation A normal und Genmutation B unnormal sein kann, den laut dir soll Homosexualität ja ein "Gendefekt" sein, was sich ja aus einer Genmutation heraus bildet
> Aber die antwort kann ich mir denken, keine.
> ...


 
Der Nutzen macht den Unterschied. Trisomie 21 hat ganz eindeutig keinen Nutzen. Homosexualität auch nicht.

Mutationen sind einer der Evolutionsfaktoren und damit für die Entwicklung des Lebens und der Artenvielfalt auf der Erde mitverantwortlich. *Zwar sind Mutationen mit positiven Folgen seltner als negative oder neutrale Mutationen,*  wenn aber eine positive Mutation erfolgt ist, trägt der Mechanismus der natürlichen Selektion dazu bei, dass diese sich in einer Population ausbreiten kann.


----------



## Caduzzz (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

@ dimitrijj

 es gibt auch jüdische, islamische, konfessionsfreie Friedhöfe.....kann da jetzt deinen Einwand nicht so tragisch finden


----------



## MysticBinary82 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Dimitrijj schrieb:


> Zum Sonderrechte Thema. Was sagt ihr dann dazu das dieses Jahr der Erste Lesben Friedhof in Berlin eröffnet wurde, ein Friedhof wo nur Lesben begraben werden dürfen. „Wir leben mit Lesben zusammen und wollen auch mit Lesben begraben werden“. Dadurch spalten sie sich doch automatisch ab und zeigen das sie sich selbst für etwas besonderes halten da sie nicht mit anderen Menschen begraben werden wollen die Hetero sind?
> 
> Gibt es so etwas wie einen Hetero Friedhof? nein natürlich nicht, meiner Meinung nach auch totaler quatsch. Mir ist total egal ob ich zusammen mit Homosexuellen begraben werde...
> 
> Würde jetzt irgendein Hetero behaupten "Ich bin Hetero und möchte auch nur zusammen mit Heteros begraben werden" dann würde er doch sicherlich nieder gemacht werden und alle würden ihn als Homophob bezeichnen..?


 
 Nein, das hat nichts mit besonders halten zu tun sondern - was würdest du machen wenn du dein ganzes Leben Gegenwind bekommen hättest? Richtig woanders hin gehen. Das ist aber nur ein Phänomen was wieder verschwinden wird wie die Offizielle Schwule Insel. Wenn man sich darüber so aufregt, dann hat man echt keinen spaß am Leben oder? Einfach entspannt sein und nicht immer die Fehler der anderen suchen sondern das Positive darin sehen (das wirklich positive), denn Fehler hat jeder.


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Was? Wo ist der Schaden wenn jemandem verwehrt wird glücklich zu sein? Entschuldigung, ich bin kurz sprachlos ob dieser A****lochigkeit.
> Und wem nutzt es, wenn so und so viele Kinder in lieblosen Heimen aufwachsen müssen, statt liebevolle Eltern (egal welchen Geschlechts) zu bekommen?


 
Müsste man nicht eher ansetzen, warum sind diese Kinder überhaut im Heim, anstatt die Fragen zu stellen wo schicken wir sind hin? 

Ich habe gerade mal nachgeuckt wir haben ca. 70.000 Heimkinder und ca. 17 1/2 Mio Ehen. 

Ich denke die sollten wir auch so unterbekommen oder?


----------



## Seeefe (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der Nutzen macht den Unterschied. Trisomie 21 hat ganz eindeutig keinen Nutzen. Homosexualität auch nicht.
> 
> Mutationen sind einer der Evolutionsfaktoren und damit für die Entwicklung des Lebens und der Artenvielfalt auf der Erde mitverantwortlich. *Zwar sind Mutationen mit positiven Folgen seltner als negative oder neutrale Mutationen,*  wenn aber eine positive Mutation erfolgt ist, trägt der Mechanismus der natürlichen Selektion dazu bei, dass diese sich in einer Population ausbreiten kann.


 
Es ist quatsch einfach nur quatsch. 

Du kannst eine Sache nicht unnormal nennen und die andere normal, wenn diese beiden Sachen auf die gleiche Ursache zurückzuführen sind. Genmutationen sind nicht unnormal, sonder eins der normalsten Dinge in der Natur. Jetzt willst du echt erzählen, eine Mutation die Negativ ist, ist unnormal, aber eine die positiv ist, ist normal? 
Zumal eine Mutation erst Jahre braucht, bis man überhaupt sieht ob sie positiv oder negativ ist. Wenn mir jetzt drei Arme wachsen, dem anderen nur einer und wir vorher beide keine hatten, ich mit den drei länger oder überhaupt lebe als der mit nur einem, so willst du mir erzählen meine Mutation sei die normale und die von ihm die unnormale? Das widerspricht sich und ist einfach nur unlogisch. 

Gott du drehst es dir auch immer so wie es genau zu dir passt.

Laut deiner Begründung wäre es das gleiche wie wenn Wasser ruhig ist, es normal ist da wir dann unser Essen in Ruhe fangen können. Ist es allerdings unruhig, ja es kommt eine Flut, dann wäre es laut dir doch unnormal, da es für uns rein garkeinen Nutzen hat, es wird von uns ja nur alles zerstört bzw. getötet.


----------



## Caduzzz (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der Nutzen macht den Unterschied. Trisomie 21 hat ganz eindeutig keinen Nutzen. Homosexualität auch nicht.
> 
> Mutationen sind einer der Evolutionsfaktoren und damit für die Entwicklung des Lebens und der Artenvielfalt auf der Erde mitverantwortlich. *Zwar sind Mutationen mit positiven Folgen seltner als negative oder neutrale Mutationen,* wenn aber eine positive Mutation erfolgt ist, trägt der Mechanismus der natürlichen Selektion dazu bei, dass diese sich in einer Population ausbreiten kann.



so, mir reicht's, Menschen, zum Xten Male, in Kosten und Nutzen zu unterteilen ist menschenverachtend! Plus deiner Biologischen "Fakten" wird aus s c h e i ß e nicht Gold.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der Nutzen macht den Unterschied. Trisomie 21 hat ganz eindeutig keinen Nutzen. Homosexualität auch nicht.
> 
> Mutationen sind einer der Evolutionsfaktoren und damit für die Entwicklung des Lebens und der Artenvielfalt auf der Erde mitverantwortlich. *Zwar sind Mutationen mit positiven Folgen seltner als negative oder neutrale Mutationen,* wenn aber eine positive Mutation erfolgt ist, trägt der Mechanismus der natürlichen Selektion dazu bei, dass diese sich in einer Population ausbreiten kann.



Woher willst du wissen, dass Homosexualität eine genetische Ursache hat? Glaubst du wirklich, dass zum Beispiel die verschiedenen Hautfarben genetische Mutationen sind? Nein sind sie nicht, denn auch die Trägst die Gene in dir die deine Haut dunkel machen würde, nur sind diese nicht aktiv. Jetzt könnte ich ganz Banal einfach behaupten auch du hast die Gene in dir die mich homosexuell machen nur sind sie bei die und der Mehrheit eben inaktiv.

Du hast das Homogen (was nicht existieren wird) schließlich nicht gefunden, wie noch keiner. Also Diskutiere lieber mit Tatsachen als mit annahmen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Es ist quatsch einfach nur quatsch.
> 
> Du kannst eine Sache nicht unnormal nennen und die andere normal, wenn diese beiden Sachen auf die gleiche Ursache zurückzuführen sind. Genmutationen sind nicht unnormal, sonder eins der normalsten Dinge in der Natur. Jetzt willst du echt erzählen, eine Mutation die Negativ ist, ist unnormal, aber eine die positiv ist, ist normal?
> Zumal eine Mutation erst Jahre braucht, bis man überhaupt sieht ob sie positiv oder negativ ist. Wenn mir jetzt drei Arme wachsen, dem anderen nur einer und wir vorher beide keine hatten, ich mit den drei länger oder überhaupt lebe als der mit nur einem, so willst du mir erzählen meine Mutation sei die normale und die von ihm die unnormale? Das widerspricht sich und ist einfach nur unlogisch.
> ...


 
Natürlich gibt es negative Mutationen.

Frag doch mal die Leute in Hiroshima und Nagasaki. Da gibt es genug dokumentierte Berichte über negative Mutationen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Was hat das Down Syndrom mit gleichgeschlechtlicher Lebensweise zu tun? Richtig, einfach nix und deine Ansichten werden einfach nur noch skurriler


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Mai 2014)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Woher willst du wissen, dass Homosexualität eine genetische Ursache hat? Glaubst du wirklich, dass zum Beispiel die verschiedenen Hautfarben genetische Mutationen sind? Nein sind sie nicht, denn auch die Trägst die Gene in dir die deine Haut dunkel machen würde, nur sind diese nicht aktiv. Jetzt könnte ich ganz Banal einfach behaupten auch du hast die Gene in dir die mich homosexuell machen nur sind sie bei die und der Mehrheit eben inaktiv.
> 
> Du hast das Homogen (was nicht existieren wird) schließlich nicht gefunden, wie noch keiner. Also Diskutiere lieber mit Tatsachen als mit annahmen.


 
Es gibt also kein "Homo-Gen" ja? Heißt das du hast dich "dafür" entschieden Homosexuell zu sein? Habe ich mich entschieden Heterosexuell zu sein?



caduzzz schrieb:


> so, mir reicht's, Menschen, zum Xten Male, in Kosten und Nutzen zu unterteilen ist menschenverachtend! Plus deiner Biologischen "Fakten" wird aus s c h e i ß e nicht Gold.


 
Ach es ist Menschenverachtend in Kosten und Nutzen zu unterteilen? Muss ich gleich morgen meinem Boss sagen, dem Menschenverachter.


----------



## Seeefe (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es negative Mutationen.
> 
> Frag doch mal die Leute in Hiroshima und Nagasaki. Da gibt es genug dokumentierte Berichte über negative Mutationen.


 
Ich hab doch nie bestritten das es negative Mutationen gibt. Ich bestreite nur wehemend, das es normale und unnormale Mutationen gibt, wie du es behauptest. Das ist purer Quatsch.

Wobei wir uns natürlich bei den Naturgegebenen Mutationen aufhalten. Der Mensch führt selbst auch zu Mutationen, so eine Atombombe ist schon recht viel Strahlung auf einmal, sowas kommt in der Natur natürlich so nicht vor.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Müsste man nicht eher ansetzen, warum sind diese Kinder überhaut im Heim, anstatt die Fragen zu stellen wo schicken wir sind hin?
> 
> Ich habe gerade mal nachgeuckt wir haben ca. 70.000 Heimkinder und ca. 17 1/2 Mio Ehen.
> 
> Ich denke die sollten wir auch so unterbekommen oder?



Klar könnte man ansetzen warum Kinder überhaupt im Heim sind aber man ändert Menschen so schnell nicht (siehe an dir selbst) und zum anderen ist Klonen von Menschen in der Welt noch nicht erlaubt zumal die Eltern des Kindes wohl eher dann selbst Kinder sind wenn das Kind erwachsen ist.

Die wenigsten Ehepaare wollen aber ein Kind adoptieren. Lieber werden 10000€ in künstliche Befruchtung gesteckt. Mit homosexuellen Eltern hätten die meisten Kinder tatsächlich eine Chance. Das willst du mir aber mit Sicherheit nicht glauben oder ignorierst dieses Argument völlig.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach es ist Menschenverachtend in Kosten und Nutzen zu unterteilen? Muss ich gleich morgen meinem Boss sagen, dem Menschenverachter.



 Im Kapitalismus arbeitest du immer mehr als du verdienst. Sprich du bist Kleinvieh für ein paar große. Der große unterschied ist aber, dass du eine Existenz im kosten Nutzenfaktor minderwertiger einstufst als deine. Das ist das Menschenverachtende. Ach wem sag ich das...


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich hab doch nie bestritten das es negative Mutationen gibt. Ich bestreite nur wehemend, das es normale und unnormale Mutationen gibt, wie du es behauptest. Das ist purer Quatsch.
> 
> Wobei wir uns natürlich bei den Naturgegebenen Mutationen aufhalten. Der Mensch führt selbst auch zu Mutationen, so eine Atombombe ist schon recht viel Strahlung auf einmal, sowas kommt in der Natur natürlich so nicht vor.


 
Gut dann nenn es halt nicht normal und unnormal, sonder negativ und positiv. Ändert doch am Grundthema nichts.

Dann ist halt Homosexualtiät eine "negative" Mutation. Fühlst du dich jetzt besser?

Kennst du die "Sichelzellenanämie"? Ein sehr bekanntes Beispiel für eine negative Genmutation.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach es ist Menschenverachtend in Kosten und Nutzen zu unterteilen? Muss ich gleich morgen meinem Boss sagen, dem Menschenverachter.


Du sprichst mit einem Spiegel?


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Klar könnte man ansetzen warum Kinder überhaupt im Heim sind aber man ändert Menschen so schnell nicht (siehe an dir selbst) und zum anderen ist Klonen von Menschen in der Welt noch nicht erlaubt zumal die Eltern des Kindes wohl eher dann selbst Kinder sind wenn das Kind erwachsen ist.
> 
> Die wenigsten Ehepaare wollen aber ein Kind adoptieren. Lieber werden 10000€ in künstliche Befruchtung gesteckt. Mit homosexuellen Eltern hätten die meisten Kinder tatsächlich eine Chance. Das willst du mir aber mit Sicherheit nicht glauben oder ignorierst dieses Argument völlig.


 
Mit Blick auf das Adoptionsrecht für eingetragene Lebenspartnerschaften gilt meines Erachtens, dass nicht der Wunsch der Paare nach Kindern, sondern einzig das Wohl des Kindes entscheidend sein muss. Die Kinder- und Jugendpsychatrie geht heute davon aus, dass unterschiedliche Geschlechter für die psychische und sexuelle Entwicklung unabdingbar sind. Heute kommen auf ein zur Adoption freigegebenes Kind im Bundesdurchschnitt 20 heterosexuelle Ehepaare, die bereits alle strengsten Auswahlvoraussetzungen erfüllt haben. Solange nicht wissenschaftlich ohne Zweifel bewiesen ist, dass das Aufwachsen in einer homosexuellen Partnerschaft keinerlei übermäßige Einwirkung auf die Entwicklung eines Kindes hat, ist ein Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle abzulehnen.


----------



## Caduzzz (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach es ist Menschenverachtend in Kosten und Nutzen zu unterteilen? Muss ich gleich morgen meinem Boss sagen, dem Menschenverachter.



 ja, mach das...aber warum sollte er, nach deiner Logik, dir "Sonderrechte" oder Freiheiten einräumen, für ihn ist es normal seine Mitarbeiter zu schinden ..natürliche Auslese, Recht des Stärkeren und so                merkst du was?


----------



## Seeefe (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Gut dann nenn es halt nicht normal und unnormal, sonder negativ und positiv. Ändert doch am Grundthema nichts.
> 
> Dann ist halt Homosexualtiät eine "negative" Mutation. Fühlst du dich jetzt besser?
> 
> Kennst du die "Sichelzellenanämie"? Ein sehr bekanntes Beispiel für eine negative Genmutation.


 
Ne genau da liegt bei dir doch der Unterschied. 

Mutationen können negativ, positiv sein, es bleibt eine normale sache. Das ergebnis ist da doch vollkommen egal. Mutation A ist nicht normaler als Mutation B oder Mutation A ist normal und Mutation B nicht, das ist vollkommender quatsch und unlogisch. Dabei legst du doch soviel Wert auf Fakten. 

Du widersprichst dir einfach immer und immer mehr.


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Ne genau da liegt bei dir doch der Unterschied.
> 
> Mutationen können negativ, positiv sein, es bleibt eine normale sache. Das ergebnis ist da doch vollkommen egal. Mutation A ist nicht normaler als Mutation B oder Mutation A ist normal und Mutation B nicht, das ist vollkommender quatsch und unlogisch. Dabei legst du doch soviel Wert auf Fakten.
> 
> Du widersprichst dir einfach immer und immer mehr.


 
Es wird dadurch unnormal, dass durch diese Mutation eben keine Reproduktion stattfindet. Damit widerläuft diese "Mutation" dem Grundschema lebender Organismien.

Womit wir wieder dabei wären, dass Homosexualtiät eben nicht normal ist.


----------



## Poulton (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> [...]


 Wenn man schon Copypasta serviert, sollte man wenigsten die Quelle angeben: Soll der Staat heterosexuelle und homosexuelle Partnerschaften gleich behandeln? - ENTSCHEIDUNG - Das Magazin der Jungen Union Deutschlands


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Poulton schrieb:


> Wenn man schon Copypasta serviert, sollte man wenigsten die Quelle angeben: Soll der Staat heterosexuelle und homosexuelle Partnerschaften gleich behandeln? - ENTSCHEIDUNG - Das Magazin der Jungen Union Deutschlands


 
Ändert das jetzt was am Inhalt? Ich schreibe keine Doktorarbeit.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Mit Blick auf das Adoptionsrecht für eingetragene Lebenspartnerschaften gilt meines Erachtens, dass nicht der Wunsch der Paare nach Kindern, sondern einzig das Wohl des Kindes entscheidend sein muss. Die Kinder- und Jugendpsychatrie geht heute davon aus, dass unterschiedliche Geschlechter für die psychische und sexuelle Entwicklung unabdingbar sind. Heute kommen auf ein zur Adoption freigegebenes Kind im Bundesdurchschnitt 20 heterosexuelle Ehepaare, die bereits alle strengsten Auswahlvoraussetzungen erfüllt haben. Solange nicht wissenschaftlich ohne Zweifel bewiesen ist, dass das Aufwachsen in einer homosexuellen Partnerschaft keinerlei übermäßige Einwirkung auf die Entwicklung eines Kindes hat, ist ein Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle abzulehnen.



Das sind annahmen die genauso nicht Wissenschaftlich fundiert sind sondern von der Gesellschaft so angenommen werden. Das ist dir nicht klar und du hast dir das Video mit Sicherheit nicht angeschaut was ich gepostet habe.

Es gibt Studien (nicht viele) die belegen, dass homosexuelle genauso gut, wenn nicht sogar besser für die Entwicklung des Kindes ist als heterosexuelle Paare. Beweisen kann man das sogar in der Natur und belegen, dass bei Vögeln aufgezogene Brut eine höhere Überlebenschance haben wenn die Eltern gleichen Geschlechts waren. Jetzt fragst du dich vielleicht wie die an Eier gekommen sind. Tja nestraub oder ein Weibchen geschwängert und dann verjagt.

Sollen wir Schwulen das auch machen? Wäre dir das lieber, so wären wir doch nützlicher für die Gesellschaft und zudem würden die Frauen auch schneller wieder ein neues Kind bekommen können.

Wenn wir schon bei der Natur sind (oder wieder) warum töten eigentlich Väter Kinder von anderen Männern in einer Patchwork-Familie nicht? Das wäre aber eigentlich natürlich also normal. Man will ja nicht die Gene seinen Rivalen groß ziehen.

*[Diesen Teil werde ich jetzt immer anhängen bis du drauf reagierst]
*
Woher willst du wissen, dass Homosexualität eine genetische Ursache hat? Glaubst du wirklich, dass zum Beispiel die verschiedenen Hautfarben genetische Mutationen sind? Nein sind sie nicht, denn auch die Trägst die Gene in dir die deine Haut dunkel machen würde, nur sind diese nicht aktiv. Jetzt könnte ich ganz Banal einfach behaupten auch du hast die Gene in dir die mich homosexuell machen nur sind sie bei die und der Mehrheit eben inaktiv.

*[/DTwijiabddr]*


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Solche Mutationen gab es in den 90er Jahren auch schon nur nannte man die Wendehälse. Es geht hier aber um die Gattung die keine Federn trug


----------



## Poulton (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ändert das jetzt was am Inhalt? Ich schreibe keine Doktorarbeit.


 Ganz einfach: Weil Inhalte aus fremden Quellen als solche zu kennzeichen sind und wenn ich mir hier so einige Beiträge von dir anschaue, dann kommt da eine Menge Copy&Paste bei raus.


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Poulton schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Weil Inhalte aus fremden Quellen als solche zu kennzeichen sind und wenn ich mir hier so einige Beiträge von dir anschaue, dann kommt da eine Menge Copy&Paste bei raus.


 
Ach welche denh noch?


----------



## Caduzzz (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

"Sichelzellenanämie"? Ein sehr bekanntes Beispiel für eine negative Genmutation"

könnte LK Bio, elfte Klasse gewesen sein, vielleicht auch schon zehnte...lange her^^

Wenn du aber so gut Bescheid weißt, erzähl doch bitte noch warum sich eine "negative Genmutation" positiv auf die Verbreitung von Malaria auswirken kann...mitsamt der Frage was genau ist jetzt negativ und was positiv?

zum Glück bin ich nicht der einzige, der hier der Meinung ist, dass du dir es hier immer so zurecht schusterst wie es dir gerade passt ohne auf Fragen zu antworten, dafür aber stets versuchst mit neuen Thesen zu kontern

edit: mal wieder zu langsam^^

 edit: ich steig aus für heute, laßt euch allesamt zu nichts hinreißen...Verwarnungen und so


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Mai 2014)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon bei der Natur sind (oder wieder) warum töten eigentlich Väter Kinder von anderen Männern in einer Patchwork-Familie nicht? Das wäre aber eigentlich natürlich also normal. Man will ja nicht die Gene seinen Rivalen groß ziehen.
> 
> *[Diesen Teil werde ich jetzt immer anhängen bis du drauf reagierst]
> *



Wenn du jetzt wieder mit der Natur kommst, sollen wir denn auch Kannibalismus und Gruppenvergewaltung machen? Gibt es auch ganz normal im Tierreich.



caduzzz schrieb:


> "Sichelzellenanämie"? Ein sehr bekanntes Beispiel für eine negative Genmutation"
> 
> könnte LK Bio, elfte Klasse gewesen sein, vielleicht auch schon zehnte...lange her^^
> 
> ...


 
Ja sorry bei sovielen Leuten kann man auch mal den Überblick verlieren. Ich will auch ja allen gerecht werden, aber ihr sprecht euch ja leider nicht ab, da geht dann auch mal was unter. Zumal ich bereits gepostete Beiträge nicht nachträglich bearbeiten will, das geht in der Masse ja nur unter.

Ja die Sichelzellenanämie schützt z.T. vor Malaria. Trotzdem bleibt es eine potenziell Tödliche Genmutation. Ist das jetzt für den betroffenen besser, das er unter Umständen nicht mehr an der Malaria stirbt.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn du jetzt wieder mit der Natur kommst, sollen wir denn auch Kannibalismus und Gruppenvergewaltung machen? Gibt es auch ganz normal im Tierreich.



Klar, warum nicht. Hab gerade keinen Hunger aber du wirst sicher nicht gleicht morgen gegessen. 

Da kannst nicht einen Teil aus einem Bereich herausnehmen und es auf den Menschen übertragen aber einen anderen Ignorieren. Das geht nicht, das ist Erbsenzählerrei bzw. du suchst dir genau das aus was gerade dein Argument nur im geringsten untermauern könnte. Die Natur hat Homosexualität geschaffen ergo ist es normal, denn was Mutti-Natur macht ist normal.

*[Diesen Teil werde ich jetzt immer anhängen bis du drauf reagierst]

*Woher willst du wissen, dass Homosexualität eine genetische Ursache hat? Glaubst du wirklich, dass zum Beispiel die verschiedenen Hautfarben genetische Mutationen sind? Nein sind sie nicht, denn auch die Trägst die Gene in dir die deine Haut dunkel machen würde, nur sind diese nicht aktiv. Jetzt könnte ich ganz Banal einfach behaupten auch du hast die Gene in dir die mich homosexuell machen nur sind sie bei die und der Mehrheit eben inaktiv.

*[/DTwijiabddr]*


----------



## Poulton (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach welche denh noch?


 Das sollte der Beitragsschreiber doch selbst am besten wissen? Aber hier noch ein Fundstück für Copy&Paste von Seite 21: #396. C&P aus dem Wikiartikel zu Mutationen.
Aber bestätigt nur meinen Eindruck von dir: Sich wild Sachen zusammenkopieren, auch wenn man es wahrscheinlich nicht richtig versteht, und es, nachdem man es teilweise vermischt hat, als "Fakten" und "eigene Meinung" präsentieren.


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Klar, warum nicht. Hab gerade keinen Hunger aber du wirst sicher nicht gleicht morgen gegessen.
> 
> Da kannst nicht einen Teil aus einem Bereich herausnehmen und es auf den Menschen übertragen aber einen anderen Ignorieren. Das geht nicht, das ist Erbsenzählerrei bzw. du suchst dir genau das aus was gerade dein Argument nur im geringsten untermauern könnte. Die Natur hat Homosexualität geschaffen ergo ist es normal, denn was Mutti-Natur macht ist normal.


 
Aha. Frage, aus welchem Grund bist du hier? Doch bestimmt, weil eine eine Frau und ein Mann Geschlechtsverkehr hatten oder?

Warum entsteht kein Leben aus zwei Samenzellen oder zwei Eizellen? Ja weil das von der Natur nicht gewollt ist.

Warum willst du eigentlich so vehement ein Kind adoptieren? Weil du einen Kinderwunsch hast? Gut das kann ich verstehen. Aber warum weigerst du dich vehement es auf natürlichem Weg zu bekommen? Weil du nicht heterosexuell bist.

Fazit: Du sollst kein Kind bekommen. Und das gilt für unfruchbare heterosexuelle Paare genauso. Es gibt einen Grund warum du dich mit deinem Parnter nicht fortplanzen kannst.



Poulton schrieb:


> Das sollte der Beitragsschreiber doch selbst am besten wissen? Aber hier noch ein Fundstück für Copy&Paste von Seite 21: #396. C&P aus dem Wikiartikel zu Mutationen.
> Aber bestätigt nur meinen Eindruck von dir: Sich wild Sachen zusammenkopieren, auch wenn man es wahrscheinlich nicht richtig versteht, und es, nachdem man es teilweise vermischt hat, als "Fakten" und "eigene Meinung" präsentieren.



2 Fundstücke auf 440 Beiträge. Wow ich bin ja richtig der Ghostwriter. Ja es werden bestimmt noch paar mehr sein, keine Frage. Aber ändert das jetzt den Inhalt, wenn ich das übernehme? 1+1=2 auch wenn ich es von Wiki kopiere. Oder ändert sich durch das Kopieren der Wahrheitsgehalt des Inhaltes?


----------



## MysticBinary82 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aha. Frage, aus welchem Grund bist du hier? Doch bestimmt, weil eine eine Frau und ein Mann Geschlechtsverkehr hatten oder?
> 
> Warum entsteht kein Leben aus zwei Samenzellen oder zwei Eizellen? Ja weil das von der Natur nicht gewollt ist.
> 
> ...


 
 Und, sind da jetzt meine Eltern mehr wert als Ich? Muss mich wohl am besten Umbringen, bin ja nur eine Belastung für die Gesellschaft. Zumindest argumentierst du so. (nein hast du nicht direkt gesagt aber es liest sich so)

Ich habe keinen Kinderwunsch momentan aber es gibt genügend homosexuelle Menschen die gerne Kinder haben wollen.

Ich weigere mich nicht ein Kind auf natürlichen weg zu bekommen, das wäre nur genau das selbe wenn ich dir sage du könntest doch mal Sex mit einem Mann haben.

Du sprichst somit jeden der nicht Kinder zeugen kann (das muss nicht mal aus natürlichem Anlass gestört sein) eine Adoption ab. Also dürfen nur Familien die schon Kinder haben ein Kind adoptieren. Das ist Menschenverachtend, glaubst du nicht, dann sprich mal mit meiner Bekannten die sich nichts sehnlicher wünscht als ein Kind aber Ihr Partner keine Zeugen kann. Soll sie jetzt mit einem andern Mann vögeln nur damit sie ihrer genetischen Programmierung folgt?

Deine Argument sind Fadenscheinig und unterste Schublade. Ich sollte vielleicht mal versuchen ab sofort auf dem selben Niveau mit dir zu sprechen. 

Dann behaupte ich mal ganz einfach, dass die heterosexuelle Fortpflanzung nicht der Norm in der Umwelt entspricht. 
Psst nicht vorsagen, ich will das er selbst drauf kommt.

Zeigt man dir Positive Argumente reagierst du nicht darauf, weil sie dir nicht passen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



> Aha. Frage, aus welchem Grund bist du hier? Doch bestimmt, weil eine eine Frau und ein Mann Geschlechtsverkehr hatten oder?


 Es hätte auch einfach nur Pollenflug sein können.
 Lt. der Kirche gibt es ja sogar die unbefleckte Empfängnis


----------



## Computer_Freak (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Wie ich diese ewigen Diskusionen und Berichte in den Medien nicht mehr hören/lesen kann.

Wenn jemand homosexuell oder was auch immer (Wurst) sein will oder ist, dann soll er es doch sein und dafür auch nicht diskriminiert werden, dieser "Fehler" der Natur ist nunmal passiert und man kann daran nichts ändern. Aber aktuell will man uns ja erzählen das homosexualität oder transgender etwas ganz normales ist, was es aber nicht ist und das schon garnicht wenn es unnatürlich durch Operationen erreicht wird.
Und zum Thema Adoption für homosexuelle sag ich nur Stichwort: Mobbing.

Aber jetzt zum Thema Sims: Die Russen sind in dieser Hinsicht etwas anders, das es verboten wird ist nicht richtig, aber das es verherrlicht wird ist auch nicht richtig, man sollte einen Mittelweg finden, in Spielen wie im echten Leben.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Computer_Freak schrieb:


> Wie ich diese ewigen Diskusionen und Berichte in den Medien nicht mehr hören/lesen kann.
> 
> Wenn jemand homosexuell oder was auch immer (Wurst) sein will oder ist, dann soll er es doch sein und dafür auch nicht diskriminiert werden, dieser "Fehler" der Natur ist nunmal passiert und man kann daran nichts ändern. Aber aktuell will man uns ja erzählen das homosexualität oder transgender etwas ganz normales ist, was es aber nicht ist und das schon garnicht wenn es unnatürlich durch Operationen erreicht wird.
> Und zum Thema Adoption für homosexuelle sag ich nur Stichwort: Mobbing.
> ...



Denkst du heterosexuelle Fortpflanzung sei "normal"? In der Natur auch nur ein Sonderfall. Kein Argument. 
Thema Transgender, kannst du dir (wohl nicht) vorstellen, dass das Gehirn sich so entwickelt, dass es dem einer Frau entspricht und man sozusagen im Falschem Körper steckt?

Oh man es muss ja extrem viele Schwule in den Medien geben, komisch das ich davon nie was mitbekomme. Nur weil mal ein Exotischer Travestiekünstler beim ESC gewonnen hat. Das zeigt, dass hier viele zu viel RTL2 schauen. Nein nur das öffentliche hat einen Bildungsauftrag (erfüllen die auch nur bedingt) nicht die Privaten. 

Ich wurde in der Schule auch gemobbt und nicht weil ich Schwul bin (da war ich ungeoutet) sondern weil ich Dick war. Kinder mobben egal wie die Rahmenbedingungen sind. Also kein Argument gegen eine Adoption

 Addendum: Zudem, wenn man auf einen Menschen oder eine X-beliebige Gruppe genau schaut findet man auch etwas nicht der "Norm" entsprechendes.


----------



## Nexus71 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Ach gottchen ich wurde auch schon diskriminiert und gemobbt, deshalb jammere ich aber nicht dauernd rum und/oder fordere einen eigenen Friedhof lol (also wie oben einer schrieb, Lesben wollen nur unter ihresgleichen beerdigt werden, das ist doch nur noch dämlich) 

Meiner Meinung nach sollten die Leute machen was sie wollen, solange es keine anderen stört oder gegen Gesetze verstösst. Ich verstehe nicht, warum gewisse Gruppen immer nach Aufmerksamkeit schreien und Sonderbehandlung haben wollen. Und dann noch komische Paraden etc. veranstalten als ob sie was besonderes wären. (Hab ich zB. in Amsterdam gesehen, ziemlich störend, es stellte sich raus, es nannte sich Christopher Street Day oder so). In diesem Falle zB. war es störend.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Ist die Love Parade nicht auch störend? Ich brauche auch keinen Friedhof, meine Hinterlassenschaft kann im Meer verklappt werden. Ich denke auch nicht das jemand eine Sonderbehandlung will niemand sondern eben nur die gleichen Rechte wie jeder andere auch, und mitunter ist mal für Aufmerksamkeit zu sorgen keine schlechte Idee um auf Missstände oder einer benachteiligter Behandlung aufmerksam zu machen. Ist ja wie bei jeder Demo


----------



## Poulton (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

CSD ist nicht störender/schlimmer als Fasching und Fasching stinkt.


----------



## Nexus71 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Poulton schrieb:


> CSD ist nicht störender/schlimmer als Fasching und Fasching stinkt.


 
Jup. Aber wenigstens nicht so viele halbnackte u/o in Lack/Leder etc. Privat ist mir egal was die machen, sollen es aber bei privat belassen. 

Loveparade keine Ahnung, war noch nie dort. Denke aber früher wars ok, als es noch kleiner und unkommerzieller war (und bessere Mugge wohl)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Soll jeder feiern wie er will, ich muss nicht teilnehmen oder es mir ansehen. Ich breche eine Feier vom Zaun wenn ich Lust darauf habe und mache es an keine Ereignisse, Zeiten oder was auch immer abhängig ( auch wenn ich nicht mehr Feier weil es keinen Grund mehr dazu gibt ).
 Einen Grund gäbe es vielleicht doch wenn alle Länder den Muff aus den Kleidern entweichen lassen würden.


----------



## Speed4Fun (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja. tut mir Leid.
> Ich habe das "nicht" überlesen.
> Das liegt an meiner Schreib/Lese Schwäche die ich schon immer habe und auch nicht ablegen kann.
> Verzeih mir also dass ich "abnormal" bin.
> ...


 
Deine Schreib/Lese-Schwäche war mir nicht bewusst. Sorry.

Tatsächlich kenne ich mich mit Wölfen nicht besonders gut aus. Das Beispiel hatte ich auch nur gewählt, da es mir noch in Erinnerung war. Nach dem Abi hatte ich mich als ROA freiwillig bei den Fallschirmjägern im Saarland verpflichtet, bevor ich dann in Saarbrücken studierte. Dabei lernte ich den ehemaligen Stabsfeldwebel und Tierforscher Werner Freund mit seinen Wölfen kennen, der sein Leben diesen Tieren gewidmet hatte und leider dieses Jahr gestorben ist.

Wie er mir erklärt hatte, gibt es bei Wölfen und anderen Tierarten durchaus verschiedene Gründe für homosexuelles Verhalten. Neben dem bereits erwähnten Überschuss an männlichen Tieren spielt wohl auch das Dominanzverhalten eine entscheidende Rolle, um rangniedrigeren Tieren ihre Stellung innerhalb der Gruppe zuzuweisen.

Ein weiterer Faktor sei eine Laune der Natur. Dabei wird durch eine genetische Mutation oder durch äußere Einwirkung das Hormonsystem beeinflusst, so dass ein Ungleichgewicht an männlichen/weiblichen Hormonen während der Entwicklungzeit zu einer physischen und/oder psychischen Änderung führt. Das Ergebnis können Tiere mit über-/unterentwickelten geschlechtsspezifischen körperlichen Eigenschaften sein oder auch Tiere, die sich einfach konträr zu ihrem körperlichen Geschlecht verhalten.

Wahrscheinlich ist diese Analyse aber nicht einfach auf den Menschen übertragbar.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Nexus71 schrieb:


> Ach gottchen ich wurde auch schon diskriminiert und gemobbt, deshalb jammere ich aber nicht dauernd rum und/oder fordere einen eigenen Friedhof lol (also wie oben einer schrieb, Lesben wollen nur unter ihresgleichen beerdigt werden, das ist doch nur noch dämlich)
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach sollten die Leute machen was sie wollen, solange es keine anderen stört oder gegen Gesetze verstösst. Ich verstehe nicht, warum gewisse Gruppen immer nach Aufmerksamkeit schreien und Sonderbehandlung haben wollen. Und dann noch komische Paraden etc. veranstalten als ob sie was besonderes wären. (Hab ich zB. in Amsterdam gesehen, ziemlich störend, es stellte sich raus, es nannte sich Christopher Street Day oder so). In diesem Falle zB. war es störend.



Wer Jammert denn? Ich jammer nicht, oder ist eine Gleichstellung der Rechte für jeden Menschen heute schon jammern? Also ich muss sagen, der der hier gerade jammert bist du. Nur weil wir auf die Defiziete aufmerksam machen und diese im gespräch halten hast du ein Problem damit. Ich sag es gern nochmal, ich will meine Sexualität nicht verstecken müssen nur damit du dich in deinem Mikrokosmos nicht bedroht fühlst. Ich will genauso wie jeder andere Heiraten (echte Ehe), Kinder adoptieren, mich mit meinem Partner auf der Straße küssen und Händchen halten dürfen ohne durch gesetze eingeschränkt oder von der Gesellschaft schief (oder schlimmeres) angeschaut zu werden.

Ich fordere nicht irgendein Sonderrecht oder eine Sonderbehandlung. Zudem hat der CSD einen sehr tragischen Hintergrund. Also hat diese Veranstaltung ihre Dasseinsberechtigung.

Ich hab hier das gefühl, dass tatsächlich einige Glauben, dass man als Hetero bieder zuhause mit seiner Freundin sitzen muss 2 Mal in der Woche Blümchesex hat und das Tagein Tagaus. Die realität ist viel Manigfaltiger und unnormaler.



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist diese Analyse aber nicht einfach auf den Menschen übertragbar.


 
Das  ist nicht nur Wahrscheinlich sondern das lässt sich so nicht  übertragen. Homosexuelle Männer und Frauen sind genau so wie du auch.  Unsere physische Erscheinung ist genau die Selbe. Du wärst erstaund wie  manche Homosexuelle aussehen da müsste sich sogar ein durchschnitts  Heteromann verstecken.


----------



## keinnick (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> ... mich mit meinem Partner auf der Straße küssen und Händchen halten dürfen ohne durch gesetze eingeschränkt oder von der Gesellschaft schief (oder schlimmeres) angeschaut zu werden.



Manchen Menschen ist der Anblick von 2 küssenden Männern oder 2 küssenden Frauen aber nun mal unangenehm. Genau so wie Du das Recht möchtest, dies in der öffentlich zu tun, musst Du Menschen denen das unangenehm ist, das Recht zugestehen, schief zu gucken und sich dann u. U. mit komischem Gesichtsausdruck abzuwenden. 

Wäre ich ein Punk mit nem 50cm hohen, grünen Iro auf dem Kopf, müsste ich genau so mit ähnlichen Reaktionen der Menschen leben. 

Homosexualität wird in großen Teilen unserer Gesellschaft nun mal eben nicht als "normal" angesehen. Das kann ich gut nachvollziehen und wäre ich homosexuell (ich weiß, das können sich die Menschen oftmals nicht aussuchen) dann müsste ich mit den Reaktionen meines Umfelds irgendwie klar kommen. Klingt hart aber das ist nun mal so.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Ein Punk sucht sich das aber aus ich kann mir meine Gefühle nicht aussuchen. Da ist der große unterschied. Es sollte denen dann aber auch unangenehm sein, wenn sich Paare allgemein küssen (das wäre ja noch nachvollziehbar). Deswegen muss es in die Köpfe rein, dass es das gibt und das es normal ist. Das man das mit genau den selben Augen sieht wie ein Heteropärchen und nicht als etwas anderes. Denn am ende küssen sich einfach zwei Menschen die eine tiefe Zuneigung zueinander empfinden.

Im übrigen würde ich nie einen Menschen Vorverurteilen nach den Sachen die er/sie trägt oder aus welchem Land er kommt (ja ich habe auch nichts gegen Russen). Ich begrüße sogar, dass Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund in Deutschland leben. Es kann nur unsere Kultur bereichern und bringt willige Arbeitnehmer ins Land. Ich für meinen Teil stelle mir die absolute Utopie so vor, dass es keine Grenzen mehr gibt. Die Menschen wieder näher an die Natur zurückkehren (hightech für eine grünere Welt ohne den Müll der in Indien oder Afrika die Umwelt verpestet) und das einfache Schubladendenken nonexistent ist.


----------



## Speed4Fun (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Ein Punk sucht sich das aber aus ich kann mir meine Gefühle nicht aussuchen. Da ist der große unterschied. Es sollte denen dann aber auch unangenehm sein, wenn sich Paare allgemein küssen (das wäre ja noch nachvollziehbar). Deswegen muss es in die Köpfe rein, dass es das gibt und das es normal ist. Das man das mit genau den selben Augen sieht wie ein Heteropärchen und nicht als etwas anderes. Denn am ende küssen sich einfach zwei Menschen die eine tiefe Zuneigung zueinander empfinden.


 
Da *muss* gar nichts in die Köpfe rein.

Wenn du unbedingt deiner Veranlagung nachgehen möchtest, dann tu dies. Aber erwarte dafür nicht von allen Menschen Zustimmung. Ebenso ist es jedermanns Sache, ob er eine Homo-Ehe unterstützt oder nicht. Viele halten dies für unnötig.

Ansonsten artet dieser Thread wohl in einen Aufklärungs- und Laberthread für diskriminierte Homosexuelle aus. Was hat das alles noch mit dem Thema zu tun?


----------



## Caduzzz (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Da *muss* gar nichts in die Köpfe rein.
> 
> Wenn du unbedingt deiner Veranlagung nachgehen möchtest, dann tu dies. Aber erwarte dafür nicht von allen Menschen Zustimmung. Ebenso ist es jedermanns Sache, ob er eine Homo-Ehe unterstützt oder nicht. Viele halten dies für unnötig.
> 
> Ansonsten artet dieser Thread wohl in einen Aufklärungs- und Laberthread für diskriminierte Homosexuelle aus. Was hat das alles noch mit dem Thema zu tun?



aber du möchtest, dass Homosexuelle (Wahlweise auch einfach alle die "anders" sind), sich anpassen *müssen*?  finde ich leicht überheblich zu sagen der eine muss, aber ich muss nicht

edit: hier "artet" nichts aus, wenn nicht mal elementare Dinge geklärt sind..nämlich jemandem vorzuschreiben wie er sich verhalten *muss,* und wenn ich das mache bin ich ganz schnell bei Zensur


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Ok, fassen wir mal zusammen:

Es gibt rosa Gene, die einen schwul werden lassen, denn wenn nicht, wäre es ja normal, dass ein gewisser Prozentsatz homosexuell ist, denn sonst könnte die Natur etwas Unnatürliches machen, was ihr einfach unmöglich ist. 

Homosexuelle dürfen nicht die selben Rechte wie Heteros haben, denn durch eine Adoption entlasten sie nicht die vom Staat finanzierten Heime und durch Heirat entsteht ein extremer bürokratischer Aufwand, der bei der geringen Anzahl an Schwulen nicht zu finanzieren wäre, selbst wenn diese durch die selben Rechte eine bessere Absicherung hätten und damit den Staat wieder entlasten. 

Es darf niemand Kinder adoptieren, denn wenn jemand keine Kinder bekommen kann, ist er ein unnatürliches Produkt der Natur, denn Reproduktion darf nur auf natürlichem Weg stattfinden, da jeder Organismus die biologische Pflicht hat, mit jedem Geschlechtsakt der Reproduktion nachzukommen. 

Sex mit Verhütung, geschweige denn aus Spaß, muss ausdrücklich verboten werden, da er unnatürlich ist und nicht der Reproduktion dient. 
Fremdgehen ist bei erfolgreicher Reproduktion dadurch auch kein Scheidungsgrund mehr, außerdem kann man z.B. einer Frau das natürliche Verhalten nicht vorwerfen. 

In Zukunft muss es auch hässlichen Menschen verboten werden, in der Öffentlichkeit Körperkontakt zu pflegen, denn es ist einfach unästhetisch und niemand sollte durch solche Handlungen nachhaltig geschädigt werden. 

Um Menschen, die ungleich sind, nicht zu bevorteilen, sollte allen Menschen mit einem IQ von unter (um großzügig zu sein) 120 das Wahl- und Reproduktionsrecht entzogen werden. 
Man kann ja nicht gleich behandeln, was nicht gleich ist. 

Im Zuge dessen muss auch wieder die Kinderarbeit eingeführt werden, denn, solange sie nicht schwul sind, sind sie auch gleich wie Erwachsene zu behandeln. 




Liest sich alles dämlich und ist es auch, aber es soll sich ja niemand unwohl fühlen.


----------



## Speed4Fun (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



caduzzz schrieb:


> aber du möchtest, dass Homosexuelle (Wahlweise auch einfach alle die "anders" sind), sich anpassen *müssen*?  finde ich leicht überheblich zu sagen der eine muss, aber ich muss nicht
> 
> edit: hier "artet" nichts aus, wenn nicht mal elementare Dinge geklärt sind..nämlich jemandem vorzuschreiben wie er sich verhalten *muss,* und wenn ich das mache bin ich ganz schnell bei Zensur


 
Selbstverständlich müssen sich Homosexuelle, genau wie jedes andere Mitglied einer Gesellschaft, den geltenden Gesellschaftsregeln unterwerfen und anpassen.

Ebenso haben sie auch in Foren keine Sonderrechte, sondern müssen sich den Foren- und Diskussionsregeln unterwerfen.

Ansonsten gehe ich auf deine völlig aus der Luft gegriffenen Unterstellungen bezüglich meiner Meinung gar nicht ein, da reine Phantasie.



Nailgun schrieb:


> ...Liest sich alles dämlich und ist es auch...



Das einzig Sinnvolle an diesem Beitrag.


----------



## Caduzzz (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich müssen sich Homosexuelle, genau wie jedes andere Mitglied einer Gesellschaft, den geltenden Gesellschaftsregeln unterwerfen und anpassen.
> 
> Ebenso haben sie auch in Foren keine Sonderrechte, sondern müssen sich den Foren- und Diskussionsregeln unterwerfen.
> 
> Ansonsten gehe ich auf deine völlig aus der Luft gegriffenen Unterstellungen bezüglich meiner Meinung gar nicht ein, da reine Phantasie.



Ja, in einer funktionierenden sind Gesellschaft gegenseitige Rücksicht, Hilfebereitschaft, Anteilnahme, Zusammenhalt etc. große Stützen. Akzeptanz und Toleranz festigen diese Stützen und können sich positiv darauf auswirken (neue Ideen, Biologie, Evolution und so, für alle Hobbybiologen-Soziologen) Sollte jemand dagegen mit z.B. Verbrechen (Mord, Folter, Vergewaltigung) der Gesellschaft schaden ist das nicht gesellschaftlich akzeptiert.

Gesellschaft, gesellschaftliche Regeln und Normen sind im steten Wandel! Die passiert nur durch neue Einflüsse, egal welcher Art. Kurz: was gestern normal war ist es heute nicht mehr, und was heute normal ist wird in 100 Jahren vielleicht als abnormal bezeichnet, egal was.

Dann1: dass du dich Gesellschaftsregeln "unterwerfen" mußt finde ich, wirklich, Schade ICH versuche, unteranderem hier mit meinem Getippe, in Deutschland und darüber hinaus eine Gesellschaft mitzugestalten in der sich niemand "unterwerfen" muss - zu etwas gezwungen wird (Verbrechen ausgenommen, aber das sollte wohl jedem klar sein)

Dann2: "sie" ich vermute du meinst Homosexuelle, haben auch hier, im Forum, keine Sonderrechte, war auch nie gefordert....

Dann3: wenn du mir nicht sagst, was bei mir Phantasie ist bezüglich Unterstellung in dem du nicht darauf antworten möchtest kann ich auch nicht wissen was du denkst - was du für wahr/unwahr hälst - bzw. ich dich missverstanden haben könnte


----------



## Speed4Fun (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



caduzzz schrieb:


> Dann1: dass du dich Gesellschaftsregeln "unterwerfen" mußt finde ich, wirklich, Schade ICH versuche, unteranderem hier mit meinem Getippe, in Deutschland und darüber hinaus eine Gesellschaft mitzugestalten in der sich niemand "unterwerfen" muss - zu etwas gezwungen wird (Verbrechen ausgenommen, aber das sollte wohl jedem klar sein)



Geh raus in die echte Welt, arbeite und hilf den alten Menschen ehrenamtlich im Pflegeheim.

Das ist sinnvoller als in der virtuellen Welt flotte Sprüche zu klopfen.


----------



## Caduzzz (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Geh raus in die echte Welt, arbeite und hilf den alten Menschen ehrenamtlich im Pfegeheim.
> 
> Das ist sinnvoller als in der virtuellen Welt flotte Sprüche zu klopfen.



Gehen dir die Argumente aus? btw, ich bin Heilerziehungspfleger, ich habe die letzten 20 Jahre nichts anderes gemacht als schwer geistig Behinderten, Schwermehrfachbehinderten, oder "nur" Doppeldiagnosen zu helfen+assistieren, damit sie ihr Leben möglichst selbständig meistern können 

also alles Sachen mit Menschen, die sich schlecht mit Kosten-Nutzenrechnungen rassen-biologischer Hobbysoziologen - Ökonomen vertragen 

edit: ich glaube, ich hab für "mein Karma" schon bißchen was getan


----------



## Speed4Fun (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



caduzzz schrieb:


> Gehen dir die Argumente aus?...mit Menschen, die sich schlecht mit Kosten-Nutzenrechnungen rassen-biologischer Hobbysoziologen - Ökonomen vertragen...


 
Argumente tausche ich mit Menschen aus, bei denen ich den Eindruck habe, man könne mit ihnen vernünftig diskutieren.

Wer polemisiert und mit Begriffen, wie "rassen-biologischer Hobbysoziologen-Ökonomen", um sich wirft, scheidet damit völlig aus.


----------



## Caduzzz (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Argumente tausche ich mit Menschen aus, bei denen ich den Eindruck habe, man könne mit ihnen vernünftig diskutieren.
> 
> Wer polemisiert und mit Begriffen, wie "rassen-biologischer Hobbysoziologen-Ökonomen", um sich wirft, scheidet damit völlig aus.



naja gut, zum Abschluß unser kleinen OT Nicht-Diskussion:

Wenn Partei (z.B. NPD) oder religiöse Fanatiker (egal welcher Religion) polemisieren gehst du weil sie nicht deinem Diskussionsideal entsprechen?

Anhand deines Avatars würde ich vermuten, wie gesagt vermuten nicht wissen, dass du Motorräder magst und/oder auch fährst. Stell dir vor jemand sagt: "Ab morgen müssen/dürfen alle Motorradfahrer nur noch zwischen 22Uhr bis 5Uhr Fahren. Die Unfallstatistiken zeigen ein erhöhtes Unfallrisiko. Unsere Kinder sollen nicht ermutigt werden Motorrad zu fahren!" 

Das ist Polemik, aber würdest du dann nicht versuchen zu argumentieren und gehst einfach? Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen...? 

Und hier wurden genug Kosten-Nutzen Rechnungen erstellt für "lebende Organismen" (um es mal so schön breitgefächert zu bezeichnen) solche Sachen findet man nur zu oft in Literatur oder Webseiten die eine ziemlich hohe Affinität zu rassen-idiologischen Einstellungen haben oder deren Quellen daraus gezogen sind.

Wer sich jetzt angesprochen fühlt, überlasse ich jedem selbst.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Geh raus in die echte Welt, arbeite und hilf den alten Menschen ehrenamtlich im Pflegeheim.
> 
> Das ist sinnvoller als in der virtuellen Welt flotte Sprüche zu klopfen.


 
Hmm machst du das oder spendest du auch dein Geld?

Denn mir zu sagen, ich müsse mich wegen meiner Sexualität anpassen (an was genau) ist schlichte Freiheitseinschränkung um den Bogen zum eigentlichen Thema Russland wieder zu kriegen. Es gibt gewisse gesellschaftliche Normen und Regeln die auch Sinn machen und die die Freiheit des Individuums nicht einschränken, aber auf etwas verzichten zu müssen, was alle heterosexuelle machen, nur damit sich ein Paar Individuen nicht bedroht fühlen in ihrem Weltbild, das ist in meinen Augen kein Argument.


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Hmm machst du das oder spendest du auch dein Geld?
> 
> Denn mir zu sagen, ich müsse mich wegen meiner Sexualität anpassen (an was genau) ist schlichte Freiheitseinschränkung um den Bogen zum eigentlichen Thema Russland wieder zu kriegen. Es gibt gewisse gesellschaftliche Normen und Regeln die auch Sinn machen und die die Freiheit des Individuums nicht einschränken, aber auf etwas verzichten zu müssen, was alle heterosexuelle machen, nur damit sich ein Paar Individuen nicht bedroht fühlen in ihrem Weltbild, das ist in meinen Augen kein Argument.



Warum sollen wir uns dann an "euch" anpassen? Das ist schlicht genauso kein Argument. 

Wie gesagt, wir haben keine Nutzen davon die Ehe und Adoption für die Homosexuellen freizugeben, und euch entsteht kein Schaden.

Der § 175 Stgb ist enfallen und mit der eingetragenen Lebenspartnerschaft habt ihr doch shcon was. Dankbarkeit sieht anders aus. Aber Hautpsache immer fordern.

Du willst anders leben, das ist dein gutes Recht. Das will ich dir auch nicht verweigern. Aber wenn du *anders* leben willst als ich, sollst du nicht die *gleichen* Rechte haben.

Weil Gleichbehandlung, für Ungleichheit, das ist schlicht unlogisch.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Wo musst du dich anpassen wenn die mehr Rechte bekommen?
 Du siehst keinen " Nutzen " in einer Änderung des Adoptionsgesetzes und es würde bei mehr Freiheiten auch kein Schaden entstehen außer in deinem heile Welt Bild
 Warum soll für die Gleichstellung denn Dankbarkeit gezeigt werden wenn es sich nur um Menschrechte und die Menschenwürde geht?
 Wo lebt er anders?


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum sollen wir uns dann an "euch" anpassen? Das ist schlicht genauso kein Argument.
> 
> Wie gesagt, wir haben keine Nutzen davon die Ehe und Adoption für die Homosexuellen freizugeben, und euch entsteht kein Schaden.
> 
> ...


Sollen die Untermenschen jetzt auch noch dankbar sein? 

Wir haben auch keinen Schaden, wenn Schwule heiraten und adoptieren dürfen. 
Sie sind für das Alter besser abgesichert und Waisenkinder müssen nicht vom Staat erhalten werden, was die Kosten für eine Eheschließung aufwiegt, also ist es kein Problem. 

Es hat auch nichts mit Anpassung von Heteros zu tun, wenn man Homosexuelle nicht mehr benachteiligt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Sollen die Untermenschen jetzt auch noch dankbar sein?
> 
> Wir haben auch keinen Schaden, wenn Schwule heiraten und adoptieren dürfen.
> Sie sind für das Alter besser abgesichert und Waisenkinder müssen nicht vom Staat erhalten werden, was die Kosten für eine Eheschließung aufwiegt, also ist es kein Problem.
> ...


 
Untermensch?
Ernsthaft? Sind wir so weit gesunken hier in der Diskussion?

 Ich finde es ziemlich zynisch, dass du einen Begriff aus der Nazizeit für die Homosexuellen benutzt. 

Wir haben einen Schaden. Den wie gesagt wirtschaftlichen. Darüber hinaus, Kinder brauchen beide Geschlechter in der Erziehung (das wird dir jede alleinerziehende Mutter bestätigen, dass dem Kind, manche mehr, manchen weniger, etwas fällt).

Die meisten Odipälen Komplexen entstehen, oh wunder, bei Kindern die ohne zweites Elternteil aufgewachsen sind. Bei 2 Männer würde die Mutterfigur, bei 2 Frauen die Vaterfigur fehlen.

Nur damit sich die Homosexuellen profilieren könen, sollen wir das also auf dem Rücken von Kinder austragen?

Ich denke der Schutz des Kindes, sollte dem Wunsch nach einem Kind überwiegen. Wir haben mehr als genug Heterosexuelle Lebenspaare, die Kinder adoptieren können. Da bekommen Kinder dann auch eine Mutter und einen Vater (so wie es ja auch mal von der Natur vorgesehen war).

Wenn Homosexuelle ein Kind wollen, dann sollen sie eins zeugen. Wenn sie das nicht tun wollen, dann sollen sie keins bekommen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Und wieso gibt es dann Kinderheime, wenn die Kleinen bereits ab Wurf wegadoptiert werden?

Wenn du einer gewissen Gruppe nicht die selben Rechte zugestehst, machst du sie damit zu Untermenschen, auch wenn du den Ausdruck nicht verwenden willst, aber vielleicht formulierst du dich generell äußerst unglücklich.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wir haben keine Nutzen davon die Ehe und Adoption für die Homosexuellen freizugeben, und euch entsteht kein Schaden.



Doch tut es zum gefühlt 1000sten mal. Der schaden besteht darin, dass wir nicht genauso frei Leben können wie ihr.

Mir geht es nicht ums anpassen und du musst jetzt auch Schwule Gedanken haben (wobei man dir tatsächlich eine latente Homosexualität nachsagen könnten, da du doch so vehement dagegen wehrst. Nennt sich Verleugnung aber das will ich dir gar nicht unterstellen.) sondern um das akzeptieren, dass ich genau das selbe recht auf Ehe, Adoption und Gesellschaftliche Egal-Wahrnehmung haben möchte. Ist das zu viel verlangt? Frauen sind auch anders und kämpfen noch immer um die Gleichstellung oder sollen die schön brav hinterm Herd stehen und deine Mindestens 2 Kinder (sonst bist du nicht gut für die natürliche Vermehrung. Bei nur einem Kind halbiert sich nämlich die zahl der Menschen - logisch? logisch.).

Oh da kann ich einwerfen, da sind ja für dich sicher Familien die nur ein Sprössling zur Welt gebracht haben auch anormal? Zwei Individuen müssen mindestens 2 Individuen hervorbringen, sonst ist es negativ für den demografischen Wandel und in Konsequenz schlecht für Steuereinnahmen -> mehr alte als junge die die Rente Steuerlich nicht mehr auffangen können.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Untermensch?
> Ernsthaft? Sind wir so weit gesunken hier in der Diskussion?
> 
> Ich finde es ziemlich zynisch, dass du einen Begriff aus der Nazizeit für die Homosexuellen benutzt.


Dann schau dir mal die mal an was die braunen Flaschen und warum gemacht haben.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wir  haben einen Schaden. Den wie gesagt wirtschaftlichen. Darüber hinaus,  Kinder brauchen beide Geschlechter in der Erziehung (das wird dir jede  alleinerziehende Mutter bestätigen, dass dem Kind, manche mehr, manchen  weniger, etwas fällt).
> 
> Die meisten Odipälen Komplexen entstehen,  oh wunder, bei Kindern die ohne zweites Elternteil aufgewachsen sind.  Bei 2 Männer würde die Mutterfigur, bei 2 Frauen die Vaterfigur fehlen.


Beweise und nicht nur wilde Behauptungen. Das kann nämlich jeder.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nur damit sich die Homosexuellen profilieren könen, sollen wir das also auf dem Rücken von Kinder austragen?


Wer will sich denn hier profilieren und seine Ansichten als "Gott gegeben" durchdrücken?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich  denke der Schutz des Kindes, sollte dem Wunsch nach einem Kind  überwiegen. Wir haben mehr als genug Heterosexuelle Lebenspaare, die  Kinder adoptieren können. Da bekommen Kinder dann auch eine Mutter und  einen Vater (so wie es ja auch mal von der Natur vorgesehen war).


Deswegen werden ja heute keine Kinder von den Eltern ermordet, weil das Wohl des Kindes immer im Vordergrund steht. Heute entscheidet der Wunsch für ein Kind immer allem anderen. Heute trifft man diese Entscheidung für ein Kind bewusst, nicht des Kindes wegen sondern weil es einem gerade in den Kram passt oder weil man keine Wahl hat da schon schwanger.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn  Homosexuelle ein Kind wollen, dann sollen sie eins zeugen. Wenn sie das  nicht tun wollen, dann sollen sie keins bekommen.


Wenn du deine gewaltverherrlichenden Spiele unbedingt spielen willst, dann besorge sie dir im Ausland, das ja so viel besser zu sein scheint als D.
Denn das ist es was dich doch am meisten anstinkt, dass keiner auf deine Wut der USK gegenüber eingeht und sich deiner Annimmt da du so arm bist und dein gewolltes Konsumgüterchen nicht haben darfst. Sich zu deinem Erschrecken aber alle auf die Seite der, in deinen Augen, aufdringlichen Schwulen stellen. Das passt dir nicht und deswegen reagirst du wie ein kleines Kind polemisch, irrational und extrem Emotional (auch wenn du das Gegenteil behauptest).

Nur zur Info, in der NS-Zeit wurden Homosexuelle getötet weil sie nicht der gleich geschalteten Norm entsprochen haben. Deswegen hinkt der Vergleich mit deiner Argumentation nämlich nicht.


----------



## Threshold (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus, Kinder brauchen beide Geschlechter in der Erziehung



Und dafür hast du Studien die das belegen?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die meisten Odipälen Komplexen entstehen, oh wunder, bei Kindern die ohne zweites Elternteil aufgewachsen sind. Bei 2 Männer würde die Mutterfigur, bei 2 Frauen die Vaterfigur fehlen.



Quelle?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nur damit sich die Homosexuellen profilieren könen, sollen wir das also auf dem Rücken von Kinder austragen?



Wieso müssen sich Homosexuelle profilieren?
Und homosexuelle Frauen können problemlos ein Kind bekommen -- ganz ohne Adoption -- sie gehen in die nächste Samenbank.
Willst du den Frauen die Kinder wegnehmen?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich denke der Schutz des Kindes, sollte dem Wunsch nach einem Kind überwiegen. Wir haben mehr als genug Heterosexuelle Lebenspaare, die Kinder adoptieren können. Da bekommen Kinder dann auch eine Mutter und einen Vater (so wie es ja auch mal von der Natur vorgesehen war).



Nun. wieso sitzen denn so viele Kinder in Heimen wenn es deiner meinung nach so viele Heterosexuelle Paare gibt die gerne Kinder haben wollen aber keine bekommen?
Nach deiner Logik müssten diese Paare ja vor den Heimen schlange stehen und Nummern ziehen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



> und Gesellschaftliche Egal-Wahrnehmung haben möchte. Ist das zu viel verlangt?


Dieser eine Punkt? Ja. 
Ich finde es extrem ungeil, wenn sich zwei Typen küssen, aber das stört mich auch bei hässlichen Menschen. 
Hinsehen muss ich aber nicht und ich komme deswegen keinem blöd. Ist ja nicht mein Problem.

Edit:
Es ist für die Entwicklung der Kinder auch besser, wenn die Mutter ständig zu Hause ist und auf die Kinder aufpasst. 
Schaffen wir also alle Kindergärten ab und verbieten den Müttern das Arbeiten. Zum Wohle der Kinder.


----------



## Threshold (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich finde es extrem ungeil, wenn sich zwei Typen küssen


 
Das ist mir eigentlich egal.
Ich mag es aber schon lieber wenn sich zwei hübsche Frauen küssen.


----------



## Caduzzz (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Oh mann....

Ich habe es ja schon zig Male versucht zu verbildlichen, (so gut wie nie 'ne Antwort erhalten - waren wohl zu schlecht *an die eigene Nase fasst*), aber dennoch nochmal:

Aus einem Backstein ("normaler" Hetero) und auch aus einem Feldstein ("normaler" Homo) kann ein Haus(Familie) gebaut werden. 

Warum sollten keine Feldsteine zum Häuserbau benutzt werden? (Warum wenn nicht, Quellen bitte)

So langsam würden mich ja mal deine Quellen interessieren > Stichwort: Quellenanalyse


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. Mai 2014)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Und wieso gibt es dann Kinderheime, wenn die Kleinen bereits ab Wurf wegadoptiert werden?
> 
> Wenn du einer gewissen Gruppe nicht die selben Rechte zugestehst, machst du sie damit zu Untermenschen, auch wenn du den Ausdruck nicht verwenden willst, aber vielleicht formulierst du dich generell äußerst unglücklich.



Das ist in der Tat ein Problem, dass gelöst werden muss, aber doch nicht dadurch, das wir neue Probleme schaffen.

Es gibt ein Gesetz in Deutschland das benachteiligt due Hälfte der Bevölkerung. Das Wehrpflichtsgesetz. Das ist immer noch in Kraft (es wird nur seit 2011 nich angewandt) und das BVG hat entschieden, dass das NICHT gegen das gg verstößt. Sind männer jetzt auch "Untermenschen", weil sie hier benachteiligt werdeb?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Untermensch?
> Ernsthaft? Sind wir so weit gesunken hier in der Diskussion?
> 
> Ich finde es ziemlich zynisch, dass du einen Begriff aus der Nazizeit für die Homosexuellen benutzt.


Gegen das Wort wehrst du dich oder tust zumindest so, aber du verlangst das eine bestimmte Gruppe sich deinem Weltbild unterordnet bei weniger Rechten und Einschränkungen des Lebenswandels. Auch wenn die Wortwahl nicht ins heutige Weltbild passt degradierst du alles was dir nicht passt


----------



## MysticBinary82 (15. Mai 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nun. wieso sitzen denn so viele Kinder in Heimen wenn es deiner meinung nach so viele Heterosexuelle Paare gibt die gerne Kinder haben wollen aber keine bekommen?
> Nach deiner Logik müssten diese Paare ja vor den Heimen schlange stehen und Nummern ziehen.


 
Nein seiner Logik nach dürften auch diese Menschen keine Kinder Adoptieren, da die Natur nicht vorgesehen hat das sie Kinder bekommen.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Dieser eine Punkt? Ja.
> Ich finde es extrem ungeil, wenn sich zwei Typen küssen, aber das stört mich auch bei hässlichen Menschen.
> Hinsehen muss ich aber nicht und ich komme deswegen keinem blöd. Ist ja nicht mein Problem.
> 
> ...



Na es nicht beachten ist doch eine Egalhaltung auch wenn sie noch negativ behaftet ist aber da sehe ich Hoffnung 

Hey meine Mutter ist als ich ein Kind war auch voll arbeiten gegangen. Bin ja Ossikind und da war das nun mal so.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das ist in der Tat ein Problem, dass gelöst  werden muss, aber doch nicht dadurch, das wir neue Probleme schaffen.
> 
> Es  gibt ein Gesetz in Deutschland das benachteiligt due Hälfte der  Bevölkerung. Das Wehrpflichtsgesetz. Das ist immer noch in Kraft (es  wird nur seit 2011 nich angewandt) und das BVG hat entschieden, dass das  NICHT gegen das gg verstößt. Sind männer jetzt auch "Untermenschen",  weil sie hier benachteiligt werdeb?



Das hatten wir schon geklärt und du gibst dir die Antwort schon wieder selbst. Das BVG hat enstschieden dass das gesetz nicht gegen das Grundgesetz verstößt.
In deinen Augen bedeutet das also, dass das GG Ultimativ und 100% richtig ist? Dem ist nicht so. Bedenke zu welcher Zeit es geschrieben wurde.

Sorry doppelpost.


----------



## Threshold (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Bedenke zu welcher Zeit es geschrieben wurde.


 
Und von welchen Leuten es geschrieben wurde.
Diese Leute hatten Ansichten für die sich heute selbst konservative CSU Politiker für schämen würden.


----------



## Quat (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Eigentlich wird hier ganz weit im OT (Off-Topic) diskutiert, nicht zu verwechseln mit OT (On-Topic).





Threshold schrieb:


> Hat das Ganze eigentlich noch irgendwas mit dem Thema des Threads zu tun oder geht es nur darum Menschen auszugrenzen die ein anderes Leben führen als das von einigen "vorgeschrieben" wird?
> Und wieso werden eigentlich immer nur homosexuelle Männer ausgrenzt -- hab jedenfalls den Eindruck hier?
> Schließlich gibt es auch homosexuelle Frauen.


 
Ihr seit ja nicht die Erste, die diese Diskusion als OT bezeichnet. Ich seh das anders!
"Gesetzt 436 besagt, dass "Propaganda von nicht-traditionellen sexuellen Beziehungen gegenüber Minderjährigen" verboten sei." Heißt es im Artikel.
Es geht also sehr wohl auch um Ausgrenzung, ja sogar Verleumdung. Genau wie in dieser Diskussion und noch dazu mit genau dem gleichen Thema.



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Und zum Thema selbst sollte man sagen, dass Sim 4 in Russland auch bei heterosexuellen Handlungen im Spiel erst ab 18 freigegeben wäre. Es passt wohl in die aktuelle Hysterie anzunehmen, dass es einzig an den homosexuellen Handlungen liegen würde.



"Gesetzt 436 besagt, dass "Propaganda von nicht-traditionellen sexuellen Beziehungen gegenüber Minderjährigen" verboten sei." Heißt es im Artikel.
Es geht also ausdrücklich nicht um heterosexuelle Handlungen!



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Poulton schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich halte es für höchst fragwürdig, die Existenz eines Menschen einzig und allein darauf zu reduzieren, das er nur zu Leben hat, um hirnlos seine Gene weiterzugeben.
> ...



Der gemeine Mensch ist schon lange kein Tier mehr. Es geht sehr wohl um mehr als Reproduktion!



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum verlangen also Homosexuelle, das Gesetze für Heterosexuelle auf sie angewendet werden? Das ist schlicht unlogisch.


 
Gesetze für Heterosexuelle?! Welche Gesetze für Heterosexuelle? Warum gibt es so etwas? Gesetze sind Maßregeln einer Gesellschaft. Zur jeweiligen Gesellschaft gehören aber alle Menschen.
Zumindest per Gesetz ist in Deutschland Rassismus, Sexismus etc., also „gruppenbezogene Menschenfeindlichkeit“ eigentlich verboten. Auf der anderen Seite verstößt aber das Familiengesetz mMn. dagegen, ebend durch die Ausgrenzung der Homosexuellen.

@ Kaaruzo ich habe mal einen Auszug aus der Definition für Homophobie, aber nicht nur für dich.
"Die verschiedenen Formen homophober Gewalt (seitens Gesellschaft, Gruppierungen oder Individuen, usw.) müssen als gestörte Verhaltensweisen bezeichnet werden, die ihrerseits Lesben und Schwule in ihrer Entfaltung teilweise massiv beeinträchtigen und unter denen sich sekundär psychische Störungen entwickeln können." (Kurt Wiesendanger: Heterosexismus und Homophobie.)


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das ist in der Tat ein Problem, dass gelöst werden muss, aber doch nicht dadurch, das wir neue Probleme schaffen.
> 
> Es gibt ein Gesetz in Deutschland das benachteiligt due Hälfte der Bevölkerung. Das Wehrpflichtsgesetz. Das ist immer noch in Kraft (es wird nur seit 2011 nich angewandt) und das BVG hat entschieden, dass das NICHT gegen das gg verstößt. Sind männer jetzt auch "Untermenschen", weil sie hier benachteiligt werdeb?


Ach, welche Probleme denn?
Aber bitte Quellen verlinken und nicht etwas aus den Fingern saugen. 

Frauen müssen deswegen nicht zum Heer, weil sie in Kriegszeiten benachteiligt sind, im Vergleich zu Männern, weswegen das Gesetz zum Schütz der Frauen und nicht zur Benachteiligung von Männern existiert. 
Jetzt müsstest du nur noch nachweisen, dass schwul sein ansteckend ist, dann muss man natürlich die Kinder schützen.


----------



## Quat (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Wer will sich denn hier profilieren und seine Ansichten als "Gott gegeben" durchdrücken?


 
Naturgegeben hast du vergessen!


----------



## MysticBinary82 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Dann kann ich mich nur im Krankenhaus angesteckt haben, denn ich weiß seit ich 3Jahre alt bin, dass mir Männer gefallen.

@Quat
ach Verdammt, jetzt wird er es missverstehen


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Da war wohl ein schwuler Pfleger unterwegs.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Bestimmt, die Sau hat mich zum Gesellschaftskrüppel gemacht. Kann ich den jetzt wegen seelischer Grausamkeit anzeigen oder ist das ein ominöses Heterogesetz?


----------



## Quat (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

´n schwuler Zivi, weil richtige Männer sind ja zum Bund oder NVA.


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Bestimmt, die Sau hat mich zum Gesellschaftskrüppel gemacht. Kann ich den jetzt wegen seelischer Grausamkeit anzeigen oder ist das ein ominöses Heterogesetz?


Nein, das dürfen nur Heteros und jetzt sei gefälligst dankbar dafür!


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. Mai 2014)

Eure ganzen Argumente spielen sich über Polemik ab. Habt ihr echt so wenig Beweise, dass ihr darauf zurückgreifen müsst?

Dafür was mir hier alles im Thread schon vorgeworfen wurde, gebt ihr euch zienlich herablassend. Muss wohl die viel besungene Toleranz sein, von der immer geredet wird.


----------



## Caduzzz (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Eure ganzen Argumente spielen sich über Polemik ab. Habt ihr echt so wenig Beweise, dass ihr darauf zurückgreifen müsst?
> 
> Dafür was mir hier alles im Thread schon vorgeworfen wurde, gebt ihr euch zienlich herablassend. Muss wohl die viel besungene Toleranz sein, von der immer geredet wird.



Toleranz einfordern (und auch Akzeptanz deiner Meinung), aber selber nicht gewähren...

DU, lieferst hier seit Tagen keine "Beweise", keine Quellen für deine Thesen.......


----------



## MysticBinary82 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

@Quat
Das gab es aber soweit ich weiß so nicht in der DDR 
Wir werden dieses Rätsel nie lösen.

@Nailgun
Hmm die Waffe macht mir angst, okay ich bin dankbar 

Ich sag dazu nur eines Herr Kaaruzo:

"Wie es in den Wald hinein schallt so schallt es hinaus!"


----------



## Quat (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Eure ganzen Argumente spielen sich über Polemik ab. Habt ihr echt so wenig Beweise, dass ihr darauf zurückgreifen müsst?
> 
> Dafür was mir hier alles im Thread schon vorgeworfen wurde, gebt ihr euch zienlich herablassend. Muss wohl die viel besungene Toleranz sein, von der immer geredet wird.


 
Sorry aber genau das ist Polemik! Ohne Argumente Streiten um des Streites Willen. Du wirfst schon wieder etwas in den Raum ohne jeglichen Hintergrund.


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. Mai 2014)

caduzzz schrieb:


> Toleranz einfordern, aber selber nicht gewähren...
> 
> DU, liefest hier seit Tagen keine "Beweise", keine Quellen für deine Thesen.......



Mit dem Unterschied, dass ich nicht von Toleranz rede. Ihr am laufenden Band.

Uch habe auch keinen Beweis dafür gesehen, dass Homosexuelle die Ehe ubd Adoption brauchen oder das es Kinder nicht schadet.

Außerdem atwht der Beweis mit der Evolution unwiedersprochen im Raum. Keiner hier, mich eingeschloßen, wäre hier, ohne Mutter und Vater.


----------



## Gast20140625 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Quat schrieb:


> [...] Der gemeine Mensch ist schon lange kein Tier  mehr. Es geht sehr wohl um mehr als Reproduktion! [...]


Was ist der Mensch denn dann?
Ok,  er hat ein Bewusstsein, verfügt über Selbstreflexion, hat gewisse  moralische Vorstellungen usw. aber bilogisch bleibt er immer noch ein  Tier. Was macht ihn denn zu etwas anderem, etwas besserem?
Wirklich intelligenter oder reifer verhält er sich nicht. Eher noch viel dümmer als Tiere.

Und was soll das denn sein, um was es mehr geht?
Glaubst  du an einen tieferen Sinn deiner Existenz? Glaubst du du lebst aus  einem bestimmten Grund und hast eine höhere Aufgabe zu erfüllen?
Irgendwann  stirbt jeder. Dann ists rum. Für die Gattung Mensch ist die einzige  Aufgabe die du erfüllen musst Kinder zu bekommen. 
Aber das kann einem eigentlich auch egal sein. (also ob die Gattung Mensch weiter existiert)





Nailgun schrieb:


> [...] Frauen müssen deswegen nicht zum Heer, weil sie in Kriegszeiten benachteiligt sind, im Vergleich zu Männern, weswegen das Gesetz zum Schütz der Frauen und nicht zur Benachteiligung von Männern existiert. [...]


 Psst, nicht so laut, gleich kommen die Feministinen und reißen dir den Kopf ab. 


Das war eher so allgemein, jetzt zur Diskussion:

Ich bin BTW auch dagegen, dass Schwule ein Kind adoptieren dürfen.
Nicht weil ich das für sich schlecht finde oder denke sie wären schlechte Eltern oder würden dem Kind direkt schaden oder weil ich ihnen böses will oder sie irgendwie einschränken möchte.
Aber stellt euch doch mal vor, wie viele dumme Witze sich das Kind dann in seiner Schullaufbahn anhören darf, wie wenig Freunde es haben wird und wie es vermutlich gemobbt werden wird.


----------



## Quat (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> @Quat
> Das gab es aber soweit ich weiß so nicht in der DDR
> Wir werden dieses Rätsel nie lösen.



Na nun Zivis gab es schon, hieß nur anders. Aber Schwulen und Lesben gab es natürlich nicht. Was nicht Sein darf das nicht Sein kann oder so.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Eure ganzen Argumente spielen sich über Polemik ab. Habt ihr echt so wenig Beweise, dass ihr darauf zurückgreifen müsst?
> 
> Dafür was mir hier alles im Thread schon vorgeworfen wurde, gebt ihr euch zienlich herablassend. Muss wohl die viel besungene Toleranz sein, von der immer geredet wird.



Wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte nicht unbedingt mit Steinen werfen, und vorwerfen tut man dir auch nix da du ja ziemlich grenzwertig austeilst.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



john201050 schrieb:


> Ich bin BTW auch dagegen, dass Schwule ein Kind adoptieren dürfen.
> Nicht weil ich das für sich schlecht finde oder denke sie wären schlechte Eltern oder schlecht für das Kind oder weil ich ihnen böses will oder sie irgendwie einschränken möchte.
> Aber stellt euch doch mal vor, wie viele dumme Witze sich das Kind dann in seiner Schullaufbahn anhören darf, wie wenig Freunde es haben wird und wie es vermutlich gemobbt werden wird.


 
Dann dürfen Migranten, Harz 4 Empfänger, Dicke, Ältere, Reiche, Arme alle keine Kinder haben. Stell dir mal das Mobbing vor, dass die Kinder abbekommen würden in der Ganzen Schulzeit. Wenn das familiäre Umfeld soviel halt gibt, dann verkraftet ein Kind Mobbing bis zu einem gewissen maß. 
Übrigens ist das ja schon vorgekommen, dass Homosexuelle (keine Promis) ein oder mehr Kinder groß gezogen haben. Da wurde festgestellt, dass nicht die Kinder mobben sondern die Eltern den Kindern das Gefühl vermitteln, dass das falsch sei. Kinder, gerade wenn sie klein sind, gehen total offen damit um - ohne Vorurteile. Diese bekommen sie anerzogen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. Mai 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte nicht unbedingt mit Steinen werfen, und vorwerfen tut man dir auch nix da du ja ziemlich grenzwertig austeilst.



Ok wenn jetzt das bloße Aufzeigen von Unterschiede "Grenzwertig" ist, dann tut es mir leid.


----------



## Lexx (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

ICH



FREUE



MICH



AUF




SIMS 4

.. um das mal loszuwerden.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ok wenn jetzt das bloße Aufzeigen von Unterschiede "Grenzwertig" ist, dann tut es mir leid.


 
Nein das tust du nicht nur. Wäre ja schön, aber die Unterschiede liegen ja auf der Hand. Du wertest meine Freiheit ab bzw siehst deine Freiheit als die bessere an. Das ist aber falsch, da du gar nicht in der Lage bist das zu beurteilen. Du versuchst nicht mal im Ansatz dich in meine Lage zu versetzen und willst nicht anerkennen, dass das Familiengesetz nicht übereinkommt mit dem Grundgesetz aber was vom BVG erzählst.

@Lexx

Hmm ich weiß noch nicht so recht, da sich die Grafik nicht wirklich im Vergleich zum Vorgänger verbessert hat. Hab da ein wenig mehr erwartet.


----------



## Caduzzz (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



john201050 schrieb:


> Aber stellt euch doch mal vor, wie viele dumme Witze sich das Kind dann in seiner Schullaufbahn anhören darf, wie wenig Freunde es haben wird und wie es vermutlich gemobbt werden wird.




das Argument kenne ich und versuche s auch immer wieder kontextbezogen zu verstehen (200 Einwohner Dorf auf dem Lande mit einer Vielzahl "normaler" gesellschaftlicher Konventionen z.B.)

ABER, wenn nicht irgendwann einer den ersten Schritt gemacht hätte...würden wir immer noch in Höhlen sitzen.

Und gegen Mobbing etc. kann man aufklären, man kann zeigen, dass das Kind genauso normal ist, das es nichts schlimmes ist bei homosexuellen Eltern aufzuwachsen, das die Eltern zwar homosexuell, aber *nicht(!) *pädophil sind, das das Kind auch bei homosexuellen Eltern genauso normal geliebt wird und aufwächst wie in einer vermeindlich "normalen" Familie.

 Und genau das soll ja in Russland nicht für Jugendliche unter 18 zugänglich sein. (Wir sprechen hier über SIMS nicht über interaktive Hardcore-Sonstwas-Pornos)


----------



## Speed4Fun (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Nein das tust du nicht nur. Wäre ja schön, aber die Unterschiede liegen ja auf der Hand. Du wertest meine Freiheit ab bzw siehst deine Freiheit als die bessere an. Das ist aber falsch, da du gar nicht in der Lage bist das zu beurteilen. Du versuchst nicht mal im Ansatz dich in meine Lage zu versetzen und willst nicht anerkennen, dass das Familiengesetz nicht übereinkommt mit dem Grundgesetz aber was vom BVG erzählst.


 
Ehrlich gesagt lebst du wahrscheinlich zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort.

Hier und jetzt entscheidet immer noch eine Mehrheit, wer ein Kind adoptieren darf oder nicht. Und es gibt genügend heterosexuelle Paare, die auf ein Adoptivkind warten, da braucht es keine homosexuellen Eltern.

Mir persönlich geht vor allem diese penetrante Art und Weise auf die Nerven, mit der manche Homosexuelle ihre Rechte erzwingen möchten. Und immer dann, wenn ihnen eine weitere Forderung verweigert wird, kommt die Diskriminierungs-Keule. Perfekt abgeschaut von der Nazi-Keule.

Also bitte, schafft euch eine Mehrheit und macht ein Gesetz. Dann habt ihr euer Problem gelöst.


----------



## Quat (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



john201050 schrieb:


> Was ist der Mensch denn dann?
> Ok,  er hat ein Bewusstsein, verfügt über Selbstreflexion, hat gewisse  moralische Vorstellungen usw. aber bilogisch bleibt er immer noch ein  Tier. Was macht ihn denn zu etwas anderem, etwas besserem?
> Wirklich intelligenter oder reifer verhält er sich nicht. Eher noch viel dümmer als Tiere.
> 
> ...



Ja er hat z.B. ein Bewustsein, verfügt über Selbstreflexion, hat gewisse  moralische Vorstellungen. Die wiederum bioligisch Begründet sind, er aus genau diesen Gründen kein Tier ist. Das menschliche Gehirn ist zwar noch nicht weit erforscht aber dass diese Argumente genau diesem entspringen ist hinlänglich bekannt.
Die menschliche Gesellschaft gründet ebend nicht nur auf Reproduktion, weil: sieh Oben. Dazu kommt natürlich noch: mehret den Reichtum Weniger (zumindest bisher) etc. etc.
Der Sinn des Lebens, höhere Aufgaben ... nein sind mir fremd, gehören nicht zu meiner Weltanschauung.
Das die Menschheit nicht ewig existieren wird, glaube ich zwar auch aber Gedanken darüber mach ich mir nicht. Dies wäre mit "dem Sinn des Lebens" zu Art verwand und gehört nicht zu meinen Problemen. Ich kenne keine Götter!


----------



## MysticBinary82 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Wie Nailgun es schon gesagt hat sollen die gesetze für alle Bürger eines Landes gelten und nicht einen teil davon diskriminieren. Passt dir nicht, dass das die diskriminierte gruppe öffentlich macht, dann tut das mir ganz sehr Leid. Die Armen Frauen, die wohl lieber den Mund halten und sich dem Mann unterordnen. Was soll auch deren aufstand. 

Eine Sache musst du mir aber noch erklären, wie kann sich eine Minderheit eine Mehrheit verschaffen und zudem wie kann man ein Gesetz als Gruppe einfach so ändern? Wenn das alles so einfach wäre, denkst du dann nicht, dass wir es genauso machen würden?

Ich weiß nicht warum du dich über ein paar Homosexuelle in den Medien so aufregst. Rege ich mich über die ganzen dämlichen Schnäpfen auf die Ihre Titten ständig in die Klotze halten müssen? Und da gibt es weit mehr als die Paar Rampenhomos.


----------



## Quat (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Hier und jetzt entscheidet immer noch eine Mehrheit, ...


 
Ok das ist jetzt OT aber
Traumtänzer?!
Schon im 18 Jahrhundert hat Rothschild lauthals verkündet:
"Gib mir die Kontrolle über die Währung eines Landes und es ist mir egal wer die Gesetze macht."
Die Kontrolle unserer Währung liegt definitiv nicht bei der Mehrheit, nicht mal bei dessen "gewählten" Vertretern!


----------



## Lexx (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> @Lexx
> Hmm ich weiß noch nicht so recht, da sich die Grafik nicht wirklich im Vergleich zum Vorgänger verbessert hat. Hab da ein wenig mehr erwartet.


 
Wollte auch nur ein wenig den Thread aufheitern. 
Dürfte mir aber ordentlich misslungen sein..


----------



## Best11163 (15. Mai 2014)

Wenn die Änderungen von Sims 3 auf 4 genauso hoch sind wie die von 2 auf 3 dann freu ich mich auch.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Lexx schrieb:


> Wollte auch nur ein wenig den Thread aufheitern.
> Dürfte mir aber ordentlich misslungen sein..


 
Nein keine Sorge, der Wille zählt. Ich werde abwarten was Tests sagen wobei ich sagen muss, dass die Zusatzinhalte derzeit echt zu teuer für das gebotene sind. Ich hoffe das ändert sich vielleicht mit dem neuen Teil. Wunschdenken ich weiß.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

*MODERATIVER HINWEIS:*
In Anbetracht der ohnehin sehr lebhaften Diskussion bitte ich darum, sich an die Forenregeln zu halten und Beiträge zu vermeiden, die nichts zur Diskussion beitragen. Das betrifft insbesondere:

- Offtopic: Zu einer Diskussion über die Auswirkung Anti-Homosexueller-Gesetze in Russland gehört die allgemeine Stellung Homosexueller in der Gesellschaft. Spezifische Detailfragen wie z.B. das Kindeswohl bei Alleinerziehenden und eingeschlechtlichen Paaren müssen aber wirklich nicht sein, zumal es zu diesem Thema einen kompletten eigenen Thread gibt. Ebensowenig gehören z.B. deutsche Regelungen gegen verfassungsfeindliche Symbole zum Thema oder Posts, die sich nur mit dem Diskussionsverhalten anderer befassen.

- Posts die nur eine einzige Zielperson adressieren: Gerade letzteres kann und soll man per PN klären.

- Posts, die nur alte Argumente wiederholen: Mehrere Leute hier scheinen zu versuchen, ihre Diskussionspartner mit ewig gleichen Wiederholungen der gleichen Aussagen zu provozieren und weigern sich beharrlich, auf die gegen ihre Behauptungen vorgebrachten Argumente einzugehen. Das muss wirklich nicht sein.


Ich weise ausdrücklich daraufhin, dass die Moderation zur Verhinderung einer weiteren Eskalation der gespannten Situation ggf. gezielt gegen weitere Regelverstöße dieser Art vorgehen wird.

(und Doppelposts werden auch weiterhin mehr produziert, als einem lieb sein kann)





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach jetzt geht wieder das "Quellenspiel" los. Hier im Thread wird ja auch quasi untersellt, das Homosexualität normal sei, ohne dafür eine Quelle zu nennen.



Wie wäre es, wenn man sich einfach mal von der "normal" vs. "unnormal" Diskussion verabschiedet, die sich letztlich nur mit persönlichen Definitionen dieses Wortes beschäftigt?
Es geht hier um Menschen (mit bestimmten Eigenschaften) und darum wie in einer Gesellschaft (insbesondere der russischen) mit diesen Menschen umgegangen wird und wie man mit ihnen umgehen sollte - fertig. Ob jemand das als "normal" oder nicht bezeichnet, ist egal, denn weder verwenden Gesetze diesen Begriff, noch verstehen unterschiedliche Menschen das gleiche darunter, noch ziehen unterschiedliche Menschen die gleichen Schlüsse aus "normal" bzw. "unnormal". Den Begriff zwanghaft in eine Diskussion über Homosexuelle einzuführen führt doch nur zu nutzlosen Offtopic-Diskussionen, wen wer denn noch so als "normal" ansieht oder nicht.



> Zumal ich ja nun mehr als einmal deutlich gemacht habe, das es dem Grundprinzip der Evolution zuwiderläuft.



Deiner Meinung diesebezüglich wurde auch wiedersprochen. Wie wäre es, wenn du auf die Argumente eingehst, anstatt dich zu wiederholen?


----------



## Poulton (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Um nochmal eine alte Frage von mir aufzugreifen: Ist irgendwas bekannt ob das Gesetz auch nachträglich für die bisher erschienenen Sims-Teile greift, in denen ja auch "homosexuelle Handlungen" möglich sind, diese also auch ab 18 einstuft, oder nur bei Neuerscheinungen greift?

@ruyven_macaran: Da fehlt ein [/quote].


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Ich denke nicht, dass irgendein Händler riskieren wird, ein älteres Sims für unter 18 zu verkaufen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*



Poulton schrieb:


> Um nochmal eine alte Frage von mir aufzugreifen: Ist irgendwas bekannt ob das Gesetz auch nachträglich für die bisher erschienenen Sims-Teile greift, in denen ja auch "homosexuelle Handlungen" möglich sind, diese also auch ab 18 einstuft, oder nur bei Neuerscheinungen greift?



Wüsste ich nichts drüber. In Deutschland werden Spiele meist nur bei Markteinführung geprüft, solange niemand einen Antrag stellt. Vermutlich werden die älteren Teile ohnehin nicht mehr angeboten.



> @ruyven_macaran: Da fehlt ein


. [/QUOTE]

fixed it.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die Sims 4: Wegen möglicher homosexueller Handlungen in Russland erst ab 18*

Na ja zu mindestens Sims 3 sollte ja schon noch erhältlich sein oder? Da wird aber das greifen was derzeit noch auf der Verpackung steht. Bis gegebenenfalls ein Neuantrag gestellt wird.


----------

